# Netarena.TV



## gartenfan (11 Juli 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

mich würde interessieren, wer ebenfalls schlechte Erfahrungen mit Netarena.TV bzw. mit dem Betreiber dieses Portals 
RS Web Services (JPC)
P.O.Box 122563 
Dubai - United Arab Emirates

gemacht hat.
Durch eine Werbemail bin ich auf diese Seite gelangt und habe mich zu einem 14-tägigem Test-Abo hinreißen lassen, um dass Angebot, Empfang weltweiter TV-Kanäle, einmal auszuprobieren. Habe aber noch am gleichen Tag das Test-Abo wieder gekündigt. Somit war die Angelegenheit für mich erledigt, dachte ich zumindestens.
Kürzlich erhielt ich vom deutschen Vertreter des Betreibers
FS Web Services
Postfach 1202, 32064 Bad Salzuflen 
eine Rechnung in Höhe von 79,80 €, weitere werden sicherlich noch folgen.
In den AGB dieser Firma heißt es sinngemäß, hat der Kunde vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung begonnen, erlischt die Widerruffrist sofort.
D.h. wenn man "testet", wandelt sich das Angebot sofort in einen Vertrag um.
Die angeführte Rechnung habe ich natürlich nicht bezahlt. Habe auch bis heute auch keinen formgerechten schriftlichen Vetrag erhalten.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Dürfte zur Kategorie Nutzlosanbieter gehören

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Dürfte zur Kategorie Nutzlosanbieter gehören


Genau. Gehört in die Kategorie "Ostwestfälischer Pferdemist"  :-D


----------



## jupiter (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

[........] Das hört sich für mich nach eine Klausel an die unzulässig ist.

§ 305c BGB Überraschende und mehrdeutige Klauseln


----------



## Juditha (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Gartenfan!
Mir ist es auch so ergangen. Wollte kein Spiel der EM verpassen und habe die 14-tägige Testmitgliedschaft gewählt. Nach 14 Tagen gekündigt und kurz darauf eine Rechnung erhalten.
Sehr seltsam war auch, dass mir netarena zeitgleich mit der Kündigung meine angeblich angeforderten Daten gesandt hat. Wollte ich gar nicht. 
Wie auch immer, heute habe ich die erste Mahnung erhalten. Weiß nun allerdings nicht genau, was ich tun soll, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich in der Kündigungszeit gelegen habe. Könnte auch der 15. Tag gewesen sein, ist Auslegungssache... :wall:
Was hat sich bei dir getan?
Liebe Grüße 
Juditha


----------



## stiiv (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo

Ich habe auch schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. War  auf der Sucher nach einem Online TV. Ich habe mich angemeldet ohne zu beachten dass von Kosten die Rede ist, ist ja auch sehr klein geschrieben. Ich denke es ist eine Unsaubere Sache, weil man erst im Nachhinein zahlen muss. Ich bin am abklähren bei den Behörden ob sich diese Seite überhaupt auf dem legalen Terrain bewegt. Ich bezweifle, ob das runterladen von Filmen in dieser Art legal ist.

:unzufrieden:


----------



## gartenfan (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Juditha,

habe inzwischen die erste Mahnung erhalten über 79,80 € zuzügl. Verzugszinsen u. Mahnkosten (insges. 83,99 €). Habe natürlich nichts bezahlt.
In dem Schreiben droht man weitere Schritte gegen mich an. Werde die kommenden Schreiben u. Mahnungen fein säuberlich sammeln.
werde dich auf dem laufenden halten.
 Beste Grüße 
Gartenfan


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



stiiv schrieb:


> Ich bin am abklähren bei den Behörden...


Welche Behörde soll dir das denn beantworten? Der Anbieter mit der dubaianischen Postboxadresse unterliegt (augenscheinlich) nicht dem deutschen Recht, was das Angebot betrifft.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



gartenfan schrieb:


> habe inzwischen die erste Mahnung erhalten über 79,80 € zuzügl. Verzugszinsen u. Mahnkosten (insges. 83,99 €).



Sehr schön. Dann stehen ja noch einige aus. Sobald die Drucker wieder abgekühlt sind, gibt´s die letzte Mahnung, dann die allerletzte und so weiter.
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite

Oder es kommen schöne Anwaltsbriefe. :sun:
Formulierungshilfe für Abzockanwälte - Antispam.de


----------



## dakri (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo gartenfan

Bräuchte hilfe bei der kündigung der "netarena-sache", da ich ebenso die erste rechnung über € 79,80 erhalten habe, jedoch nie gebrauch davon machte und ehrlich gesagt auch nicht weiß wie das funktioniert!
bin für jeder hilfe dankbar.

mfg
dakri


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Gemäß der AGB kann man dort nur zum Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit kündigen, da bereits die Eintragung bei dem Dienst als Leistungserbringung gilt, womit der Widerruf hinfällig ist.

Meine Frage: hast du dich bei netarena.tv überhaupt angemeldet? Wer sich nämlich nicht wissentlich angemeldet hat, kann/braucht auch nichts kündigen.


----------



## stiiv (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Halo dakri, hallo Reducal

Ich bin aus der Schweiz und habe mich über die Polizei informiert, die haben mich dann weitergeleitet an das Seco(Staatssekretariat für Wirtschaft). Dieser Herr am Telefon hat mich informiert, dass ich die Rechnung auf keinen Fall zahlen soll und hat mir auch einen Muaterbrief geschickt um netarena zu schreiben. Er sagte mir, ich soll diesen Brief schreiben, kurz und bündig und dann nicht mehr reagieren. Er meinte aber noch dass dann noch weitere Briefe kommen werden mit Betreibungsandrohung und Anwaltdrohungen. Mann soll dann einfach nicht mehr reagieren. Ich weiss nicht genau ob das in Deutschlang auch funktioniert.



> Einschreiben:
> [ edit] firma AG
> Tralalalala 5
> Postfach 67
> ...


 
stiiv


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



stiiv schrieb:


> Mann soll dann einfach nicht mehr reagieren. Ich weiss nicht genau ob das in Deutschlang auch funktioniert.


Aber natürlich funktioniert das genau so auch in D. Manche gehen sogar noch weiter, die behaupten nämlich, dass man generell nicht zu reagieren braucht, bis ein ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid käme (dass der kommt ist eher zu bezweifeln). Überhaupt ist dies ganze Kündigungs-, Widerrufschreiberei mMn für die Katz - Schade ums Porto für den Reißwolf.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Reducal schrieb:


> Überhaupt ist dies ganze Kündigungs-, Widerrufschreiberei mMn für die Katz - Schade ums Porto für den Reißwolf.


Nichts anders sagt unser Experte 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

viele sind aber von Tatendrang beseelt und lassen sich durch nichts  bremsen
auch wenn es letztlich sogar kontraproduktiv sein kann


----------



## Juditha (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo!
Habe heute meine "letzte Zahlungsaufforderung" erhalten, werde einfach weiterhin alles ignorieren und abwarten was noch kommt. Ein mulmiges Gefühl hab ich ja schon dabei...
Grüße Juditha


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Dagegen hilft ein guter Kräuterschnaps oder eine schöne Tasse Tee.

Es gibt deutschlandweit hunderttausende von Betroffenen solcher Abzockmaschen. Davon zahlen 60-70 Prozent nicht, und reagieren auch nicht. 
Erfahrungsgemäß passiert denen allen nichts.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Juditha schrieb:


> Habe heute meine "letzte Zahlungsaufforderung" erhalten, werde  abwarten was noch kommt.


Was noch kommt? DAS DA!  :-D


----------



## Juditha (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Na toll, hoffe nur, dass die vorher aufgeben, das nimmt ja nie ein Ende!!!


----------



## Juditha (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nur gut, dass ich noch keine Tochter hab


----------



## roka1 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo stiiv
Ich bin auch aus der Schweiz und habe den gleichen Fall wie du mit netarena.Möchte gerne fragen wie ist es bei dir weitergegangen?

Vielen Dank zum Voraus!

Grüsse
           roka1


----------



## poorsod (7 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hi roka1

Bin auch aus der Schweiz und habe heute auch meine erste Rechnung erhalten. War wohl die Schweiz dran diese Woche 

Ich habe mal die Vorlage genommen und per mail an die Supporter der Seite geschickt. mal schauen was raus kommt.

@stiiv, würde mich auch wundernehmen wie es dir ergangen ist!

mfg

poorsod


----------



## poorsod (7 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Wollte noch anfügen,d ass ich mich gar nie abgemolden habe geschweige denn den Service genutz.... Probleme?!?

mfg


----------



## michael_myers (9 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich bekam heute auch eine Rechnung. Anders als hier beschrieben war mir bisher die Seite vollkommen unbekannt.

Scheint so, dass die meine Adresse aus dem Inpressum einer meiner Internetsites zogen und nicht einmal den Namen richtig schreiben können.

Natürlich werde ich nicht spenden und am Montag geht es an meine Rechtsabteilung. Nachdem eine deutsche GmbH die Seite mitbetreibt und das Impressum sehr fehlerhaft ist ......

Darüber halte ich Euch hier auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## ajwe60 (9 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute auch eine Rechnung v. Netarena bekommen! Wie ich im Forum gesehen habe, bin ich nicht der einzigste, der übern Tisch gezogen werden 
soll!
Ich werde als erstes, Widerspruch gegen diese Rechnung einlegen und abwarten was passiert.
Auf jeden weiteren Schriftverkehr, mit diesen, in meinen Augen, [...], werde ich nicht mehr reagieren!
Alles andere wird sich dann im Laufe der Zeit zeigen!

Gruß
ajwe60:-D

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## ajwe60 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Heute ist meine Rechnung fällig geworden!
Jetzt geht der Spaß erst richtig los!
Liebe Grüße an alle.
Gruß ajwe60:-D


----------



## frka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo :-p

Ich bin jetzt auch mal [...] und ein ganz neues Mitglied hier :sun:!

Am 16.08.08 habe ich auch mal eine Rechnung von Netarena.TV bekommen.
Ich glaube gut beraten zu sein diese Ratschläge vom "nicht reagieren" zu beherzigen :sun:.

Ich werde auf alle Fälle alle Information und Reaktionen gern weiter verfolgen und Euch auch berichten :scherzkeks:.

Ich wünsche allen ein positives Ende dieser Belästigung

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## erawei (21 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Mitstreiter,
obwohl ich im allgemeinen gerade im Internet recht vorsichtig agiere, muß ich diesen ominösen Link über die Kosten übersehen haben. Aber die Masche dieses Vereins ist typisch für eine Abzocke. Also, auch ich habe eine Rechnung bekommen, obwohl ich das "Probe"-Abo gekündigt habe. Ich werde dieses Forum weiterverfolgen und die künftigen Ergebnisse mitteilen.
Kopf hoch und weiterfechten.
erawei


----------



## ajwe60 (22 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute,
habe heute meine erste Zahlungserinnerung in Höhe v. 84,12 Euro bekommen!:sun:
Bis auf weiteres,
gruß ajwe60


----------



## fellloses.Papppferd (23 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Habe mich spontan (Fehler!) zu einem Test-Abo hinreißen lassen, aber die Fragwürdigkeit des Angebotes auch dank dieses Forums umgehend erkannt.

Daraufhin schrieb ich denen die folgende, sicherlich etwas unfreundliche Mail:

"Hiermit widerrufe ich meine vor wenigen Stunden begonnene Test-Mitgliedschaft bei netarena.tv. Ich habe bisher keine Dienste in Anspruch genommen und werde sie in den verbleibenden Tagen der Test-Mitgliedschaft nicht in Anspruch nehmen.

Noch eine Anmerkung: Ich bitte von Schreiben an mich abzusehen, da ich sie ungeöffnet vernichten werde.

Freundliche Grüße"

Ich weiß nicht, ob es an meinem direkte und barschen Ton lag, aber immerhin erhielt ich drei Tage später die folgende Antwort:

"Sehr geehrter NetArena Kunde,

Wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr. Falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gern wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf.

Ihr NetArena.Tv Team"

So weit, so korrekt.

Und was habe ich daraus gelernt? Wenn demnächst bei Registrierungsdaten Name und Anschrift und Geburtsdatum verlangt werden, dann werde ich ganz genau hinschauen und auch das sogenannte Kleingedruckte lesen!


----------



## leosine (24 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

wir sind leider auch darauf reingefallen.

mein mann hat sich registriert (um em zu schaun, wir haben kein tv) und hat sich gar nicht wieder abgemeldet!

nun haben wir schon eine mahnung und drohung dass sie es an ein inkassobüro weiterleiten.

hab auch eine mail hingeschickt und nun folgende antwort bekommen:



> Sehr geehrte Frau ...
> Die Frist für die 14-tägige Rücktrittserklärung beginnt  bei Anmeldung und ist daher bei Ihnen schon verstrichen. Bitte beachten Sie hierzu die Kundeninfos und die AGB, die von Ihnen bei der Anmeldung gelesen und explizit akzeptiert wurden.
> 
> Nach der 14-tägigen kostenfreien Testzeitphase beginnt vertragsgemäß Ihre Premium-Mitgliedschaft, in der Sie jeden Monat Zugang zum kompletten Netarena.tv-Angebot bekommen, die Sie ohne weitere Kosten bequem testen können.
> ...


naja, also wir haben den service schon genützt (allerdings nur 11 tage lang...wobei es nichtmal wirklich funktioniert hat) und dann aber nicht gekündigt.
müssen wir jetzt doch zahlen?

was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## dvill (24 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Unaufgefordert eintreffender Mailmüll mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten ist eine Begleiterscheinung des Internets.

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3)  Das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Thread lesen


----------



## leosine (25 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

danke dvill für deine antwort!

ich hab mich eh schon ein bissl eingelesen, und daher letzte woche ein mail an netarena-tv geschickt, eben mit einem widerruf.
das zitierte mail war die antwort.

das hat mich jetzt eben verunsichert, weil wir uns ja 
1. schon angemeldet haben
2. nicht gekündigt haben
3. das service genutzt haben.

nun war ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich das nun trotzdem auch einfach ignorieren kann.
weil es stimmt ja, ich hab dann extra nochmal geschaut, es steht schon da, dass man eben nach 14 tagen die mitgliedschaft für 1 jahr... usw.

aber weil es nur so klein da steht ist es dann nicht ok?
ich kenn mich ja da rechtlich gar nicht aus.
wir haben zwar eine rechtschutzversicherung, aber ich bin nicht unbedingt scharf auf ein verfahren oder sowas.


----------



## dvill (25 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



leosine schrieb:


> das hat mich jetzt eben verunsichert


So läuft's business.

Seit 3 Jahren werden verunsicherungsbereite Kostenfallenopfer mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben zur Zahlung eines Schutzgeldes vor weiteren Mahndrohbelästigungen gepresst.

Wenn die Forderungssteller von der Durchsetzbarkeit ihrer Forderungen überzeugt wären, würden sie vermutlich bei Zahlungsverweigerern gerichtliche Hilfe hinzuziehen. Von einer erfolgreichen Durchsetzung einer solchen Forderung ist seit drei Jahren nichts bekannt.

Wer auf die schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben einfach nix gemacht hat, wurde weiter mit Drohungen belästigt, aber sonst passierte nix.


----------



## leosine (26 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

danke dvill, du hast mich wieder beruhigt.

ich dachte kurz: wer weiß, vielleicht gilt diese am-besten-einfach-ignorieren-taktik nur für diejenigen, die sich eh rechtzeitig abgemeldet oder überhaupt nie selber angemeldet hatten.

nun harre ich der dinge und werde weitere schreiben einfach ignorieren.
...oder zur not meld ich mich wieder hier, damit ihr mich wieder beruhigen könnt!


----------



## dvill (27 August 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg schreibt ganz nett:

Es gibt keinen Vertrag, der Sie zur Zahlung verpflichtet!


> Wer Geld von Ihnen will, muss nachweisen, dass Sie wissentlich und willentlich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben. Dass irgendjemand (vielleicht gar nicht Sie!) von Ihrem Computer aus irgendein Häkchen gesetzt oder Ihre Daten eingegeben hat – dafür sind Sie nicht verantwortlich.
> 
> Zwar kann man wirksam Verträge über das Internet abschließen. Doch im Internet gilt das gleiche wie im „wirklichen“ Geschäftsleben: Nur wenn beide Parteien sich einig sind über Preis und Inhalt der Leistung, wenn beide „ja“ sagen, kommt ein Vertrag zustande. Dann muss die eine Seite die Leistung erbringen und die andere zahlen.
> 
> ...


Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen?


> Beschweren Sie sich über die Abofallen Internetseite direkt bei der
> 
> Bundesnetzagentur
> 
> ...


----------



## Juditha (1 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Miteinander!
Ich hab nun schon seit über einem Monat nichts mehr von Netarena gehört. Nach der "Letzten Zahlungsaufforderung" kam bisher nichts mehr. Vielleicht bleibts ja wirklich die letzte Aufforderung...
Die Besten Grüße
Judith


----------



## reaner (6 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

[noparse]Ich bin auch auf netaren.tv reingefallen. 
Ich wurde über den Link  "zum Download des Web TV Programmes gelangen Sie HIER " auf der Seite Gratis Fernsehen im Internet - IPTV Software direkt zur Registrierung bei netarena.tv gekommen. 
Nachdem ich mich, ohne die AGBs gelesen zu haben registriert hatte kam mir das vorerst ein bisschen komisch vor, da von den auf der Seite Gratis Fernsehen im Internet - IPTV Software erwähnten Kanälen keine Spur war. 
Ich habe anschließend ein paar mal versucht mir Filme anzusehen, das habe ich aber bald aufgegeben, da die Seite extrem langsam ist.
Das Testabo habe ich natürlich nicht gekündigt, da ich davon gar nichts wusste.

Ende August bekam ich dann zu meiner Überaschung eine Rechnung. Ich habe anschließend eine Weile im Netz recherchiert und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen. Heute bekam ich meine erste Mahnung...[/noparse]


----------



## pilleurlaub (7 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Thema:netarena

Ist doch gestern ein Schreiben in meinem Briefkasten gelandet von 79,80 Euro und ich weiss nicht mal, ob ich auf der Seite war. Auf jeden Fall habe ich nichts abgeschlossen. Die haben wohl nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. Vor allem ist nirgentwo meine e-mail Anschrift. Also woher sollten die wissen, das ich serve.......Irgentwie hatte ich das Geühl, dass da irgentwas nicht stimmt. 
Aber wie nun reagieren. "Die spinnen wohl, die Römer. "
Was kann ich da machen. Ich erlaube mir schon gar nicht mehr auch auf die Serviceseite zu gehen.
Wie habt Ihr reagiert?
Was macht Ihr jetzt damit. Habe extra noch mal in meinem e-mail Fach gesehen..... nichts einfach nichts...... Sollte ich die Polizei einschalten oder eine andere Behörde.
Sagt mir irgentwas


----------



## condor56 (8 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo, Freunde - bin der Neue :-D.

Nachdem ich nun die letzte Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, habe ich Netarena mal aufgerufen und bin auf euch gestoßen.
Ich kenne diese Seite erst seit der ersten Rechnung, ich persönlich habe mich da nie registriert, es kommen hier allerdings noch ein paar andere an den PC - von denen keiner was weiß...
Ich werde also einen Einspruch per Einschreiben erheben und der Dinge harren, die da kommen, und mit euch in Verbindung bleiben.

Tja, mal was anderes - was sagt eigentlich die Deutsche Post dazu, daß personalisierte Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Zahlungserinnerungen mit verbilligtem Porto transportiert werden. Das schaut doch jeder Brief zwangsläufig anders aus. Und verbilligtes Porto ist nur bei Drucksachen erlaubt - z.B. Werbebriefe und so Krempel... :gruebel:. Vielleicht mal alle, die das hier lesen eine Anfrage per email an die Post schicken unter Angabe des Absenders. Könnte auch mal Streß für die geben...

Man liest sich ... condor56


----------



## pilleurlaub (8 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo condor,

hast du Dich mit Netarena schriftlich in Verbindung gesetzt? Ich möchte auf jedenfall ein Widerspruchschreiben fertigen und abwarten. 
Jeder auf diesem Forum weiss von den Machenschaften und keiner - Behörden - macht was. Das ist doch nicht logisch. So was müßte doch gleich verboten werden...... Ich bin mir auch ein bisschen unsicher, aber das Forum hat mich doch ein bisschen beruhigt. Komme heute auf Arbeit und da hat meine Kollegin so ähnliches Schreiben von einer anderen Firma, diese drohen aber schon mit Inkasso. Verkehrte Welt. Als Ganove kommst irgentwie weiter....unsere Gesetz kannst Du doch in den Mülleimer stecken...


----------



## condor56 (8 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo pilleurlaub,
werde heut noch oder spätestens morgen einen Einspruch in Form eines Anschreibens erheben - ich kannte diese Firma wirklich nicht. Ich hab hier Kabelfernsehen und DVB-T. Premiere usw. gibts mit Bekannten in der Stammkneipe - ich brauche keine [ edit]  aus Dubai usw.
Also, ganz wichtig: Ein Enspruch ist ganz wichtig und dann warten ob die vor Gericht gehen oder nicht. Bei einem Mahnbescheid vom Gericht muß man  reagieren.
Die Anfrage an die Post habe ich im übrigen gestellt, kann nicht sein, daß die nur 35 Cent bezahlen für einen individuellen Brief.


----------



## ajwe60 (8 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute,
habe soeben meine letzte Zahlungsaufforderung über mittlerweile 88,45€ geöffnet!:-D
Wenn ich nicht bis zum 14.9.08 gezahlt habe, werde ich ihrem Inkassounternehmen übergeben!:scherzkeks:
Ich werde mich gleich übergenben!:-D
Wir sitzen alle im gleichen Boot und sollten diese Sache so locker wie möglich sehen und uns von diesen Kameltreibern aus Dubai:wall: nicht verarschen lassen!
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.
Gruß ajwe60


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ajwe60 schrieb:


> Wir sitzen alle im gleichen Boot und sollten diese Sache so locker wie möglich sehen und uns von diesen Kameltreibern aus Dubai nicht verarschen lassen



Es geht das Gerücht, dass die "Hinterlassenschaft" der Kamele streng nach ostwestfälischem Pferdemist "duftet".


----------



## ajwe60 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:sun:





Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Es geht das Gerücht, dass die "Hinterlassenschaft" der Kamele streng nach ostwestfälischem Pferdemist "duftet".


 Du sagst es!:sun:


----------



## pilleurlaub (10 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Condor,

habe gestern an die Firma(oder was das auch immer ist) ein Widerspruch geschrieben, natürlich per Einschreiben mit pers. Abgabe. Mal sehen, wer unterschreibt? Es waren ja gute Beispiele bei den Verbraucherzentralen und auch ein Gerichtsurteil von München § BGB mit beinaltet. Also abwarten. Sollte man auch eine Anzeige bei der Polzei erstatten, vielleicht tut sich dann mal was............:comphit::wall:


----------



## pilleurlaub (10 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ajwe60 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe soeben meine letzte Zahlungsaufforderung über mittlerweile 88,45€ geöffnet!:-D
> Wenn ich nicht bis zum 14.9.08 gezahlt habe, werde ich ihrem Inkassounternehmen übergeben!:scherzkeks:
> Ich werde mich gleich übergenben!:-D
> ...


 
Ich finde trotzdem, das dies ein bisschen zu locker gesehen wird. Es gibt ja auch Schreiben- wie z.B. ein Widerspruch- wo wir doch unsere Fristen einzuhalten haben. Nicht das noch deswegen diese Leute durchkommen.:roll:


----------



## ajwe60 (11 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



pilleurlaub schrieb:


> Ich finde trotzdem, das dies ein bisschen zu locker gesehen wird. Es gibt ja auch Schreiben- wie z.B. ein Widerspruch- wo wir doch unsere Fristen einzuhalten haben. Nicht das noch deswegen diese Leute durchkommen.:roll:


 Ich denke, alle in diesem Forum sollten mittlerweile wissen, mit welcher Firma, wir es zu tun haben oder!:-D


----------



## Lefti1972 (11 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch auf der WEbseite von Netarena gewesen und habe mich angemeldet. Das ich hiermit ein Abo abschliesse war mir nicht bewusst und habe ich auch nirgends auf der Webseite geschrieben gesehen., Nun habe ich die erste Rechnung erhalten und werde erstmal nicht zahlen. Wer kann mir Tipps geben wann ich zum ersten Mal (oder überhaupt) mit einen Brief
per Einschreiben reagieren soll.
Danke schonmal vorab.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Lefti1972 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir Tipps geben wann ich zum ersten Mal (oder überhaupt) mit einen Brief
> per Einschreiben reagieren soll.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
zur Abrundung: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


----------



## anonyanon (15 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi!

Mein Fall ist etwas anders:

Ich habe von Netarena eine Rechnung bekommen.
Ich?! 
De facto sind Geschlecht, Vor-+Nachname und PLZ falsch!
Mann, bei denen sind sogar Vor und Nachname gleich!
Ich habe trotzdem reingesehen, um sicher zu sein.
Manchmal wird mein Nachname falsch geschrieben.
Und es ist nur ein Buchstabe drangehängt.

Jedenfalls habe ich diesen und die folgenden 2 Briefe bei der 
Post zurückgehen lassen, mit der Begründung, sie seien nicht
für mich. Die letzen Beiden ungeöffnet natürlich.

Ich habe noch nie zuvor von Netarena gehört.
Ich habe aber auch keinen Widerruf geschrieben:
Schließlich will ich nicht, daß solche Leute erst meine
korrekten Angaben bekommen.
Außerdem: Was widerrufen? Ich habe keinen Vertrag
abgeschlossen, so weit ich weiss.

Was meint Ihr? Richtige Methode?
Danke für Feedback


----------



## Antiscammer (15 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Du hast anscheinend die Infos hier gelesen und verstanden.
Mehr braucht es gar nicht.


----------



## Lefti1972 (15 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi,
hmm das könnte auch eine Methode sein., Ich werde auf jedenfall meine
Rechnung NICHT zahlen und erst einmal abwarten, ob ich die bald folgenden Briefe öffne oder einfach bei der Post wieder zurückgebe weiss ich noch nicht. Ist aber echt traurig das auf dieser WElt immer mehr Menschen versuchen mit dubiosen Geschäften und Machenschaften an Geld zu kommen. Früher galten Ehrlichkeit usw. als tugenden. Leider hat sich die Zeit geändert. Na ja, mal abwarten und Tee trinken.ciao und grüße


----------



## Juditha (16 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

So, nun ist es passiert! Das erste Schreiben des Inkassounternehmens!
Habe heute zum ersten mal vom Inkassounternehmen "Collector" ein Briefchen bekommen, soll bis 23.09. 135,49 EUR zahlen, ist dies nicht der Fall, drohen sie mit "weiteren Schritten".
Sind wohl für solche Geschäft bekannt, wie ich übers Internet erfahren habe. Soll ich weiterhin ignorieren oder etwas unternehmen? Wiederspruch, Anzeige etc?
Grüße Juditha


----------



## bernhard (16 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Und das ist erst der Anfang ...


----------



## wahlhesse (16 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,

leider dürfen wir Dir nicht direkt sagen, was Du machen sollst. Aber wenn Du einige Seiten in diesem Thread zurückgehst, sollte die Frage beantwortet sein .

Wie gehts weiter, hast Du gefragt... hier ist die Antwort.
Muss man davor Angst haben? Natürlich nicht.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## mikro (16 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Genau das gleiche habe ich auch bekommen. Auch 135,49 € bis zum 23.09 zu zahlen. Ich warte einfach mal auf die Gerichtliche Mahnung. Habe heute eine Werbemail bekommen, das diese Seite "KOSTENFREI" sei... HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jupp11 (16 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



mikro schrieb:


> Ich warte einfach mal auf die Gerichtliche Mahnung.


Wie alt willst du denn werden ?


----------



## mikro (16 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Sehr alt und ich habe Zeit nichts zu bekommen... :-p


----------



## ajwe60 (17 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Juditha schrieb:


> So, nun ist es passiert! Das erste Schreiben des Inkassounternehmens!
> Habe heute zum ersten mal vom Inkassounternehmen "Collector" ein Briefchen bekommen, soll bis 23.09. 135,49 EUR zahlen, ist dies nicht der Fall, drohen sie mit "weiteren Schritten".
> Sind wohl für solche Geschäft bekannt, wie ich übers Internet erfahren habe. Soll ich weiterhin ignorieren oder etwas unternehmen? Wiederspruch, Anzeige etc?
> Grüße Juditha


 Hallo,
dieses briefchen steht mir wohl noch bevor. Aber irgendwie bin ich guten Mutes.:-D
Eins, jedenfalls ist sicher, auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbscheid warten, bevor ich einen müden Cent anKamele bezahle!:sun:


----------



## dvill (20 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Um solche Unternehmen der deutschen Justiz zu entziehen, siedelt man sie in den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten an und lässt einen deutschen Inkassodienst auf angebliche Nutzer los. Ein Märchen aus 1001 Nacht?
> 
> Einen solchen Verdachtsfall gibt es wirklich sowie bundesweit tausende Adressaten und Opfer. Die Spur der Internet-Geschäfte führt nach Herford, nach Vlotho, ins Kalletal und nach Bad Salzuflen. Die für organisierte Kriminalität zuständige Abteilung der Detmolder Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt nach Informationen dieser Zeitung zurzeit gegen eine 43-jährige Frau wegen Betrugs.


Vlothoer Anzeiger - Post kommt aus Vlotho-Arabien


----------



## samira1001 (24 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



stiiv schrieb:


> Halo dakri, hallo Reducal
> 
> Ich bin aus der Schweiz und habe mich über die Polizei informiert, die haben mich dann weitergeleitet an das Seco(Staatssekretariat für Wirtschaft). Dieser Herr am Telefon hat mich informiert, dass ich die Rechnung auf keinen Fall zahlen soll und hat mir auch einen Muaterbrief geschickt um netarena zu schreiben. Er sagte mir, ich soll diesen Brief schreiben, kurz und bündig und dann nicht mehr reagieren. Er meinte aber noch dass dann noch weitere Briefe kommen werden mit Betreibungsandrohung und Anwaltdrohungen. Mann soll dann einfach nicht mehr reagieren. Ich weiss nicht genau ob das in Deutschlang auch funktioniert.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Habe das gleiche Problem mit netarena:-(
Frage: Was ist bis jetzt bei dir weiter passiert?
Ich habe meine 2 Rechnung bekommen....
Komme ebenfalls aus der Schweiz, ev hat dein Schreiben ja was gebracht?!
Grüess us Züri Samira


----------



## samira1001 (30 September 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Dakri

Was ist bei dir in der Zwischenzeit passiert mit der Netarena? Lassen sie dich jetzt in Ruhe? Falls du denen einen Brief geschrieben hast, könnte ich den haben zum kündigen?!?
Das wäre sehr lieb von dir, bin bei solchen Sachen nicht gerade der Hirsch
Danke Dir  Grüsse Samira


----------



## trabbibus (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auch im Zusammenhang mit Netarena auf euch gestoßen, weil ich heute das Spiel Bayern München - Olympic Lyon über stream schauen wollte (keine Free-TV-Übertragung). Ich hab mich dummerweise bei Netarena angemeldet, habe jedoch die AGBs überflogen wegen versteckter Kosten. Das ganze sah mir recht seriös aus, weil dort auf ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht und eine kostenlose "14-tägige Testphase" hingewiesen wurde. Als ich mich dann um 20:45Uhr zum Anpfiff eingeloggt habe funktionierte über die dort angegebenen Links überhaupt nichts! Daraufhin habe ich direkt von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht, weil mein Wunsch, das Spiel innerhalb der Testphase zu sehen nicht erfüllt wurde. Ich habe mich heute (30.09.2008) um 20:30Uhr angemeldet und um 21:00Uhr am gleichen Tag mein "Testabo" per Mail wieder beendet. Meint ihr, dass da trotzdem noch was auf mich zukommt? :-? Es könnte doch sein, dass die um nich aufzufallen nicht erst etwas schreiben, sondern mich als rechtzeitig zurückgetretenen Nutzer einstufen... jedenfalls hoffe ich's! Gibts hier jemanden, der schonmal "rechtzeitig" in der "Testphase" widersprochen hat?:-?  Hat derjenige schon Rechnungen und Mahnungen bekommen? Ich kanns mir vorstellen, dass es da noch Ärger geben würde. Meine Adresse haben die ja leider jetzt. Wenn dann eine Rechnung kommt, soll ich trotz meines rechtzeitugen Rücktritts noch einen Widerspruch auf die Rechnung schicken? Schließlich wird in eurer Einführung geschrieben, dass man nur einmal widersprechen soll, gilt das auch hier? Auf diesen Fall wurde zumindest meines Wissens nach in diesem Forum noch nicht eingegangen! Ich hab sehr viel hier gelesen, bevor ich das geschrieben hab... aber ein wenig verzweifelt bin ich jetzt schon...
Wäre schade wenn es da noch Ärger gäbe! Ich musste das Spiel übrigens dann sowieso im Radio hören...


----------



## wahlhesse (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Trabbibus,

schau Dir einfach den ersten Eintrag in dem Thread an, dann sollte Deine Frage bereits beantwortet sein. Davon abgesehen ist es müssig, sich über die Forderungen dieser Sorte "Anbieter" Gedanken zu machen. Lies bitte den ganzen Thread und die Links auf welche verwiesen wird. Dann sollte klar sein, dass es Kasperltheater ist.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## trabbibus (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Wahlhesse,

das hatte ich bereits gemacht. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass die mich trotz "rechtzeitiger Kündigung" in Ruhe lassen werden, aber es hätte ja sein können, dass es was bringt. Vor Gericht ziehen werden die von netarena nicht, nehme ich an, weil sie das bei keinem bekannten Fall bis jetzt gemacht haben. Wenn sich schon jemand innerhalb der 14 Tage versucht hätte abzumelden, dann hätte er mir sagen können, wie das dann abläuft!
Also dann hol ich schon mal die Puppen und das Kasperle und das Holzgestell und freu mich auf ne schöne Theatersaison hier mit den Briefen! Damits gemütlich wird, stell ich mir schon mal ein paar Bierchen kalt und Mach mir für die anderen Abende ein paar schöne heiße Tassen Tee und leg mich anschließend zur Entspannung in die Badewanne! :-D:-D:-D *gemütlich zurücklehn*

Also bis demnächst! Vielleicht halt ich euch auch auf dem Laufenden... also die anderen machen das zwar schon, aber vielleicht gibts was interessantes neues!
Bis denne

Euer Trabifahrer aus dem Rheinland!!!


----------



## trabbibus (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

so, habe heute ne e-mail von Netarena bekommen! Hoffentlich wars das sogar echt schon!



> Sehr geehrter NetArena Kunde,
> 
> Wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr. Falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gern wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf.
> 
> ...


----------



## helmar (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Mir ist ganz das selbe passiert und habe alles meinen Rechtsanwalt uebergeben.
Bin ein Oesterreicher und lebe in Vietnam und dachte mir hin und wieder Deutsches Fernsehen zu geniesen.
Genossen habe ich aber nur [...]

Ich werde Euch auf den Laufenden halten sollte sich in dieser Hinsicht etwas tun  :unzufrieden:

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Balian (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo bin auch neu hier,

und habe das selbe durch wie hier auch.
Vor ca. 1 - 2 Monaten kam die 2. und letzte Mahnung mit der Aussage das bei einer nicht begleichung der Rechnung ein Inkasso Unternehmen eingeschalten wird. Nun ich hatte jetzt fast 2 Monate ruhe vor [...] heute aber am 11.10.2008 habe ich von dem Unternehmen Collector
Forderungsmanagement ein schreiben erhalten das ich Insgesamt 135.91 Euro bis zum 19.10.2008 Überweisen soll. WAS SOLL ICH NUN TUN :wall: hat jemand auch schon solch ein Forderung erhalten????

Bis bald.........

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag ...


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Balian schrieb:


> hat jemand auch schon solch ein Forderung erhalten????



Der Thread hier befindet sich inzwischen auf der siebten Seite, es haben also etliche andere auch solche Briefe bekommen. Und die dürften auch nur die Spitze des Eisbergs ausmachen.
Tatsächlich gibt es in Deutschland Hunderttausende, die von diesem Mahndroh-Kasperletheater betroffen sind, es gibt mehrere "Unternehmen", die es allesamt ganz genauso machen.
Von diesen Hunderttausenden zahlen ca. 70 % nicht.

Wenn man jetzt dem stieseligen Geschreibsel in den Mahnschreiben glauben dürfte, dann müsste es bundesweit Hunderttausende von Mahnverfahren und Prozessen gegen die angeblichen Schuldner geben.

Tatsächlich gibt es jedoch nur 2 uns bekannte Fälle von Prozessen gegen Zahlungsverweigerer von solchen Nutzlos-Angeboten. Beide Prozesse wurden von den Abzockern gleich in der ersten Instanz vor den Amtsgerichten München bzw. Hamm verloren, Revision wurde erst gar nicht versucht. - Warum das wohl? :scherzkeks:
Es hat sich dabei um Versuchsballons gehandelt, die auch gleich schiefgingen. Mit ihren abenteuerlichen Rechtsauffassungen kommen die Abzocker vor keinem deutschen Gericht durch.

Darauf kommt es aber gar nicht an. Die leben ganz prächtig von den 30%, die sich von dem dräuenden Geschreibsel einschüchtern lassen, und zahlen.

Soll man auf diese Schreiben überhaupt reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Rocker 1% (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute auch son Schreiben von diesem Inkassoverein bekommen.
Habe folgende mail gsendet:



> Ihre Forderung Aktenzeichen (bitte Einfügen)
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


Da ich demnächst zur Reha nach Bad Salzuflen muß und meine Kumpels mich garantiert besuchen, werden wir mal ein paar Hausbesuche tätigen:sun:

Ansonsten ruhig Blut
und nicht ZAHLEN

Gruß Rocker 1%


----------



## ajwe60 (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute,
nun ist es bei mir auch so weit.
Habe gestern ein Schreiben von der Fa. Collector Forderungsmanagment erhalten, indem sie 135,40€, einschließlich Mahnkosten und Zinsen, verlangen!
Natürlich werde ich nicht bezahlen und warten was passiert.
Ich kann nur sagen, auf keinen Fall bezahlen!

Gruß 
ajwe60


----------



## zugzwang68 (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:wall: kann mir wer bescheidgeben wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll:

habe mich irgendwann im juli bei netarena tv angemeldet, in der annahme das es ein kostenloser service sei.

nach erhalt der rechnung vom 4.8.2008 sandte ich ein mail an netarena, dass ich das service eigentlich nicht wollte und nicht in anspruch nehmen werde.

reaktion von netarena: keine

nach erhalt der 1. mahnung 19.08.2008 hab ich nochmals per mail darauf hingewiesen, dass ich dieses service nicht will und nicht in anspruch nehme und nehmen werde.

reaktion von netarena: verweisen mich per mail an die zuständige support-hotline 01805-6666917, eine kostenpflichtige Telefonnummer die von österreich nicht erreichbar ist, antworte mit mail und eingeschriebenen brief und verlangte eine sofortige stornierung des services.

reaktion von netarena: schicken mir am 16 september 2008 ein mail (siehe da es funktioniert doch) und verweisen auf die von mir "akzeptierten" AGB´s.
und erbitten eine fristgerechte bezahlung. (Zahlungseingang war der 15. September 2008)
am 17.september 2008 erhalte ich nochmals auszüge aus denAGB´s von netarena.tv

da wurde mir die sache dann zu "heiß" und habe am 18. september dann die rechnung + die mahnspesen insgesamt euro 88,76 an die firma netarena.tv überwiesen, die nach rückfrage bei meiner hausbank auch am gleichen tag überwiesen wurde.

mail an die firma netarena.tv, dass ich die rechnung beglichen habe obwohl ich der ansicht sei, dass sie widerrechtlich sei und um eine sofortige kündigung ohne anspruch auf jedwede leistung von der firma netarena tv zu wünschen und in anspruch zu nehmen.

reaktion von netarena: keine

eine woche später sendete ich nochmals ein mail, in dem ich meine bezahlung bekanntgab und um sofortige kündigung und bestätigung derselben beharrte.

reaktion von netarena: keine

habe nun angenommen die leidige sache hat ein ende, und ich hab meine "deppensteuer" abgeliefert, aber nein es kommt noch besser!

am 8.oktober 2008 erhalte ich per mail die nachricht per mail von netarena.tv, dass die zahlung soeben eingegangen sei.
mail von netarena.tv bestätigung der kündigung zum 9.7.2009
mail von netarena.tv hinweise auf die AGB´s

am 10. oktober 2008 erhalte ich mit der post einen brief von einem inkassobüro collector, der nun die stolze summe von 135,45 einfordert,

also ich komm ma da ganz schön über den tisch gezogen vor.

meine frage im detail, muß ich durch die bezahlung der rechnung, die ja zwar rechtlich sowiso bedenklich ist, an die firma netarena.tv nun des weiteren auch für die erneuten kosten des inkassobüros aufkommen?

bitte um eure meinungen

zugzwang69  :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



zugzwang68 schrieb:


> ...muß ich durch die bezahlung der rechnung, die ja zwar rechtlich sowiso bedenklich ist, an die firma netarena.tv nun des weiteren auch für die erneuten kosten des inkassobüros aufkommen...


Natürlich nicht, das ist deren "unternehmerisches Risiko"! Da du die Hauptforderung schon bezahlt hattest, muss man annehmen, dass sich der Manlauf mit dem Zahlungseingang überschnitten hat - das passiert des öfteren. Wenn es keine Hauptforderung mehr gibt, sind auch die Inkassogebühren hinfällig. Du wirst sehen, das löst sich in Wohlgefallen auf.


----------



## ALEXISONFIRE (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Moinsen,

ich bin den Deppen leider auch auf den Leim gegangen und 
davon ausgegangen, dass der Service kostenlos sei. Hey, ich meine, wie kann auch irgendjemand glauben (es sei denn man hat die AGB`s gelesen:wall:
dass der Dienst bei dieser miesen Qualität etwas kostet??!

Wie auch immer, habe gestern die erste Rechnung bekommen.

Was ich bisher mitbekommen habe, sind alle bisher noch damit durchgekommen, sofort zu kündigen und nicht zu bezahlen, richtig?

Danke und Gruss,

Alex


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ALEXISONFIRE schrieb:


> Was ich bisher mitbekommen habe, sind alle bisher noch damit durchgekommen, sofort zu kündigen und nicht zu bezahlen, richtig?


Fast! Man bekommt auch mit, dass die jenigen, die nicht kündigen oder sonstwie auf den Rechnungs-Mahnungsmist reagieren auch damit durchkommen. Man muss lediglich den Eingang der Schreiben aushalten können.


----------



## ALEXISONFIRE (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Okay, klingt gut. :-D
Wie sicher bist Du denn da?


----------



## physicus (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo!

in den vergangenen 3 Jahren hat es meines Wissens 4 Fälle gegeben, die vor Gericht gingen. 2 davon waren negative Feststellungsklagen (von Girgel und Geisterfrank gewonnen) und 2 - wohl Versuchsballons der Anbieter - wo diese Anbieter ebenfalls verloren haben. 

Dem gegenüber gibt es mehrere Tausend Beschwerden bei Verbraucherzentrale und Verein für Konsumenteninformation. Die Dunkelziffer der davon Betroffenen wird um EINIGES höher sein. 


Ich bin jedenfalls so sicher, dass ich dem Sologewinn bei "Euromillionen" größere Chancen einräume, als hier Probleme zu bekommen, die sich nicht mit einem Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle beseitigen lassen. Stichwort: gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid. 

LG
P


PS: Zur Beruhigung hier lesen. Das kann auch erheiternd sein: 
Die Angst der Inkasso-Firma | Augsblog.de


PPS: Aus einem Nachbarthread:



Teleton schrieb:


> Mahnbescheid heisst doch noch nix. Spannender ist die Frage , ob nach Widerspruch auch eine Klage kommt.
> Warum Du ?
> Bei jemandem der schon mal 60 Euro gezahlt hat würden mir die 23 Euro Gerichtskosten auch locker sitzen, da ich immer noch in der Gewinnzone bleibe.


----------



## isnogood (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi leute, ich wohne in österreich und bin auch auf diese Firma reingefallen. Habe mich zwar angemeldet, aber da es nicht funktioniert hat, am selben Tag wieder abgemeldet und es wurde mir auch umgehend eine email bezüglich meiner Kündigung geschickt. Habe dann jedoch eine Rechnung bekommen. Da ich nichts zahlen wollte, habe ich mich an unseren Konsumentenschutz gewandt. Die haben mir einen Musterbrief zugeschickt den ich an netarena schicken sollte Gesagt getan. Es kamen dann noch 2 Schreiben die ich, laut Ratschlag vom Konsumentenschutz ignoriert habe. Es war dann eine zeit lang Ruhe doch gester trudelte nun, sieh da sieh da, ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro ein. wie ich im forum gesehen habe ist auch dieses Unternehmen vielen von Euch bekannt, nämlich Collektor Forderungsmanagement. Ich werde mich noch einmal bei unserem Konsumentenschutz bezüglich de weiteren Vorgehens erkundigen. sie haben da nämlich so eine nette Textpassage eingebaut: "....Sollten Sie bis zu oben angeführten Termin nicht reagieren, gehen wir davon aus, dass die Forderung unbestritten ist....."
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dieser Textpassage?
Grüsse Isnogood
:roll:


----------



## sascha (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> "....Sollten Sie bis zu oben angeführten Termin nicht reagieren, gehen wir davon aus, dass die Forderung unbestritten ist....."
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dieser Textpassage?



Ja. Siehe hier Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de den Abschnitt "Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?"


----------



## jf82 (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo!


Leider bin ich auch auf dieses miese Netarena.tv reingefallen, und hab mich am Samstag da registriert. :wall:

Da ich jetzt so viel schlechtes hier über diese Firma gelesen habe, will ich da sofort wieder kündigen. Im Internet habe ich von denen folgende Adresse gefunden:

FS Web Services GmbH & Co. KG
Postfach 1202
32064 Bad Salzuflen

Muß ich da schriftlich kündigen?
Oder geht das auch online?
Und bekomme ich, wie andere auch, auf jeden Fall Rechnungen, selbst wenn ich rechtzeitig kündige (innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage, wo es angeblich kostenlos ist)?


----------



## jf82 (20 Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt erstmal folgendes per Mail geschrieben:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich widerrufe hiermit den zwischen Ihnen und mir geschlossenen Vertrag vom 18.10.2008 innerhalb der 14tägigen Testphase. Der Widerruf erfolgt damit fristgemäß. Bitte schicken sie mir eine Bestätigung, dass meine Mitgliedschaft bei Ihnen sofort, spätestens jedoch mit Ablauf der 14tägigen, kostenlosen Testphase endet._ 

Reicht das?


----------



## isnogood (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi,
ich bin mir sicher, dass Du eine Rechnung erhalten wirst, egal ob Deine Kündigung fristgerecht war oder nicht. ich habe am selben Tag wieder gekündigt und sogar eine Bestätigung meiner Kündigung bekommen. Anschließend kamen dann die Rechnungen, Mahnungen und das Schreiben vom Inkassobüro.
Stöber einfach hier im Forum und ich bin sicher, Du wirst genügend Hinweise bezüglich Deines weiteren Vorgehens finden. Auf der vorherigen Seite  findest Du einen Beitrag von Sascha
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53129-netarena-tv-8.html#post253803
 mit einem Link. Lies Dir das einfach durch.
:thumb:

lg
Isnogood


----------



## isnogood (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

meinte natürlih Seite 8 aber wenn es so weitergeht, erreichen wir locker Seite 87!!
lg
Isnogood


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hab das korrigiert


----------



## jf82 (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Okay, danke, ich les mir das mal durch. Auf Rechnungen werde ich nicht reagieren.

Hoffentlich geben die dann irgendwann auf...

Warum hab ich mich nicht einfach unter ner fake- Adresse angemeldet?:roll:


----------



## isnogood (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

ich seh das einfach so: 95% der Firmen sind schon o.k. Ich habe mich ja auch schön öfters wo angemeldet und hatte nach Storno meiner Mitgliedschaft nie ein Problem. Dann gibt es da die schwarzen Schafe und die hauen alles zusammen. Leider werden diese Schafe immer mehr.

lg
Isnogood.


----------



## gremlin2 (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Fans,

Auch ich bin diesem Verein auf den Leim gegangen. Habe mich im Juni registriert um die Sache zu testen, die bestädigungsmail ist dann wohl im Spamordner gelandet. Nach einem Provider wechsel hatte ich dann 4 Wochen kein Internetzugang, also konnt ich noch nicht einmal testen.
Im Juli kam Plötzlich eine Zahlungsaufforderung von 79,80 €, in dem Schreiben stand eine Hotline -Nr. die ich dann angerufen hatte, die Dame am Telefon sagte ich sollte einfach schriftlich kündigen. Was ich dann auch tat. Kurze Zeit später bekam ich dann eine Künigungsbestätigung nach einer min. Vertragslaufzeit von 1 Jahr, anschließend eine erneute Rechnung (letzte Zahlungsaufforderung) von 88,59 € die ich dann auch nicht bezahlt habe da ich kein Leistungen in anspruch genommen habe.
Vor kurzem bekam ich Post von einem Inkassobüro (Collector) mit Sitz in Herford mit der forderung von 135,91 €.

kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich weiter vorgehen soll?

Gruß Mac :comphit:


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

"Kündigen" tut man nur etwas, was man willentlich bestellt hatte. Wenn die Bestätigungsmail im Spamordner gelandet ist und nicht beantwortet wurde, dann wurde also von Dir nicht "rückbestätigt". Also konnte der Anbieter, bevor Du "gekündigt" hast, nicht einmal den Nachweis erbringen, dass Du wirksam etwas bestellt hast.
Jetzt warst Du allerdings aus unerfindlichen Gründen der Meinung, "kündigen" zu müssen, obwohl der Nachweis für das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages vorher gar nicht möglich war (nicht einmal eine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung hat es offenbar gegeben).
Wenn Du jetzt auf die Falle mit der Kündigung reingefallen bist, dann kann das u.U. bedeuten, dass Du damit unnötigerweise akzeptiert hast, dass es überhaupt einen wirksamen Vertrag gibt.
"Einfach so" etwas zu "kündigen", geht aber grundsätzlich nur fristgerecht. Eine Kündigung ist nicht dasselbe wie ein Widerruf.
Am besten wäre es, Du lässt Dir diese Dinge von einer persönlichen Rechtsberatung (Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt) nochmal erläutern. Die können Dir dann auch raten, was Du jetzt am besten machst.

Prinzipiell sind derzeit nur 2 Prozesse von Nutzlosanbietern gegen nichtzahlende Opfer bekanntgeworden. Beide Prozesse wurden von den Abzockern verloren. Die betreffenden Opfer hatten jedoch nicht "gekündigt", sondern einfach die Zahlung verweigert bzw. abgestritten, dass es einen Vertrag gegeben habe. Das ist ein feiner, aber wichtiger Unterschied.

Prozesse gegen Abzockopfer sind selten. Wie hoch jetzt Dein Risiko ist, aufgrund dieser Falle mit der "Kündigung" auf Zahlung verklagt zu werden, kann ich nicht einschätzen.
Wenn Du die Sache also ignorierst, gibt es hier ein gewisses Restrisiko.
Sicherheitshalber sollte Dir jemand, der sich damit auskennt, ein Schreiben aufsetzen.


----------



## Mike55 (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo miteinander,
auch mich hat es erwischt.
Gleich nach der Anmeldung habe ich die Frage gestellt, wie ich die Programme
in deutscher Sprache empfangen kann - keine Reaktion!
Gleiche Frage ein paar Tage später - wieder keine Reaktion!
Ich verlor das Ganze aus dem Sinn.
Dann einen Tag vor Fristablauf - eine sehr fadenscheinige und keineswegs befriedigende Antwort. 
Das Fatale: Ich konnte, da ich dienstlich verhindert war, die E-Mail erst zu spät lesen. 
Ich habe dann sofort gekündigt, aber zu spät, wie ich mitgeteilt bekam.
Jetzt kam die Rechnung, die Ihr auch alle erhalten habt. *In einem nicht verschlossenen Brief!* Der Brief war nachweislich nicht zugeklebt,also für jederman lesbar.
Ich wollte sofort ein Schreiben aufsetzen, um mit einer Anzeige wegen Betruges zu drohen. Nachdem ich jedoch eure Beiträge gelesen habe, nahm ich Abstand, weil mir dies wahrscheinlich nichts bringen würde.
Ich werde, wie ihr Abwarten was als nächstes passiert.
Jedoch werde ich auf jeden Fall unsere hiesige Verbraucherzentrale aufsuchen. 
Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, solchen Abzockern das Handwerk zu legen.
Ich melde mich wieder.
Bis dahin grüße ich alle _Leidensgefährten_ - Kopf hoch!
Mike55


----------



## ajwe60 (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Lies dir dieses Forum und links durch dann weißt du Bescheid!
Kopf hoch und keine Angst haben!
ajwe60


----------



## gremlin2 (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Antiscammer,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich werde wohl dein Rat befolgen, mal sehn was sich ergibt.

Gruß Mac


----------



## komischerkleinermann (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Um alles bisherig gelesene mal kurz zusammen zu fassen:

Am besten überhaupt nicht reagieren. Wenn überhaupt dann höchtens einmal einen Widerspruch damit klar ist, dass man die Rechnung nicht anerkennt.

Auch ich hab im Zuge der EM das sogenannt kostenlose Abo nutzen wollen, und habe inzwischen auch schon den Brief des Inkassobüros erhalten.

Meine Frage ist nun folgende: Kann man sich denn gegen diese unerwünschte Post gar nicht wehren? Etwa eine Unterlassungsklage, oder so was?
Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass diese Leute mich jede Woche mit irgendeiner neuerlichen lächerlichen Drohung nerven können. 

MFG

Der komische kleine Mann

"Sagen wir es gemeinsam: lächerlich!"


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Bisher ist es von der Wirtschaftslobby bzw. von der Politik nicht angedacht, dass "der kleine Mann" sich aktiv gegen sowas wehren kann.

Eine negative Feststellungsklage hat hier _in aller Regel_ keinen Sinn.

Das gleich aus mehreren Gründen:


 Viele Nutzlosanbieter arbeiten unter anonymen Postfächern. So auch dieser hier (Dubai). Einen Briefkasten dort zu verklagen, ist im allgemeinen wenig erfolgversprechend. Die Klage kann nicht gegen das Inkassobüro erfolgen, sondern nur gegen den "Anbieter" der wie auch immer gearteten angeblichen Dienstleistung.

 Mal angenommen, der Anbieter wäre mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift feststellbar. Dann gibt es ein weiteres Problem: *die klagende Partei hat die Beweislast.*
Das ist etwas ganz entscheidendes. Einerseits kann nämlich der Abzocker bei diesen "Geschäftsmodellen", wenn er selbst das Opfer auf Zahlung verklagen würde, regelmäßig nicht den Nachweis erbringen, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag besteht.
Wenn nun aber *umgekehrt* das Opfer den Abzocker auf negative Feststellung in Anspruch nimmt, ist das Opfer als klagende Partei in der Beweislast. Diese negative Beweislast ist aber schwer bis gar nicht zu erbringen. Weshalb solche Prozesse auch fast immer schlecht ausgehen. Siehe z.B. das Wiesbadener Urteil, was ein bekanntes Beispiel dafür ist und nun auch noch von einer berüchtigten Anwältin als angeblicher Beleg für die Rechtmässigkeit der Forderung ins Feld geführt wird.

 Zu der schweren Beweisproblematik kommt noch das Kostenrisiko hinzu. Bei einer verlorenen negativen Feststellungsklage wohl im vierstelligen Bereich. Und das bei einer ursprünglichen Forderung von i.d.R. unter 100 €. Nicht wirklich lohnend.


----------



## agony (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Weshalb solche Prozesse auch fast immer schlecht ausgehen. Siehe z.B. das Wiesbadener Urteil, was ein bekanntes Beispiel dafür ist


 
Das sieht die Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale aber anders:



> Wer möchte die Gauner verklagen? Einige Verbraucher haben, um dem Mahnungsspuk ein Ende zu setzen, ihrerseits die Betreiber der Abofallen verklagt. Das Gericht sollte feststellen, dass kein Anspruch bestünde („negative Feststellungsklage“). Bislang gingen die bekannten Verfahren positiv aus. Die Gegenseite lenkte ein, gab die entsprechende Erklärung ab und übernahm alle Kosten.







Antiscammer schrieb:


> Zu der schweren Beweisproblematik kommt noch das Kostenrisiko hinzu. Bei einer verlorenen negativen Feststellungsklage wohl im vierstelligen Bereich.


Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale:



> Es besteht ein (geringes) Kostenrisiko, andererseits die Chance, dass der „Gegenseite“ erhebliche Kosten entstehen und dass das Bombardement der Mahnungen gestoppt wird.


 
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



agony schrieb:


> Das sieht die Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale aber anders:


mag sein, aber auch die Hamburger VZ dürfte Probleme haben  in den arabischen Emiraten Fakeadressen zu belangen .


> DOMAIN: NETARENA.TV
> owner-fname: J.
> owner-lname: M.
> owner-street: Al Kuwait Street, GF, Nasser Ahmed Saeed Bldg.
> ...


Man redet nur über die, die man ermitteln kann, bei den andern schweigt des Sängers Höflichkeit
"Die Nürnberger hängten keinen, es sei denn sie hätten ihn"

PS: das Postfach in Ottobrunn ist auch so eine  Luftnummer...
Kaum versucht man was zu greifem ist es vom Winde verweht...
Genau das ist aber auch der Grund, warum außer hohlen  Drohungen nie was ernstes kommen wird


----------



## agony (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Naja der whois Eintrag mit Dubai ist natürlich alles Lüge.
netarena.tv wurde bei der  *Key-Systems GmbH *in Zwei-
brücken registriert, und die Seite wird in Rumänien gehostet.
P.S. Das Wiesbadener Urteil war übrigens keine negative 
Feststellungsklage.


----------



## komischerkleinermann (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Ich glaube aber schon, dass man den Betreiber anzeigen kann, wenn seine Drohungen härter werden, wie in folgenden Fallen:

- Wenn Schufa-Einträge angedroht werden (gilt nur für Deutschland)
- Wenn ein persönlicher Besuch in den späten Abendstunden angekündigt wird
- Bei "wir kennen den Schulweg ihrer Tochter..." o.ä. Andeutungen (sehr witzig wenn man gar keine Kinder hat).

In diesen Fällen kann man nämlich von versuchter Nötigung und/oder von versuchter Erpressung ausgehen, Straftatbestände die man zweifellos anzeigen sollte und mit denen sich die Staatsanwaltschaft sicher gern beschäftigt...

Obs was hilft ist allerdings wieder eine andere Sache, da gebe ich euch recht.
Ich werd auf jeden Fall weiter abwarten und Tee trinken, und sobald man mir mit Straftaten droht, werde ich mich mal an die örtliche Bezirkshauptmannschaft wenden (die liegt eh fast auf dem Weg zur Arbeit).

Es grüßt der komische kleine Mann

"Inakzeptabel!"


----------



## jupp11 (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



komischerkleinermann schrieb:


> Straftatbestände die man zweifellos anzeigen sollte und mit denen sich die Staatsanwaltschaft sicher *gern *beschäftigt...


nach den Erfahrungen der letzten drei Jahre steht dort eher die Vorsilbe *"un" *


----------



## grainca (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich habe auch die tolle Rechnung für das gratis TV bekommen und gleich bei der Polizei angerufen. Ich soll allen ausrichten das ihr eine Anzeige machen solltet und diese Rechnung auf gar keinen Fall bezahlen sollt. Ich mache meine Anzeige morgen früh. Es sind zur zeit sehr viele [.......] im Internet und die Polizei kennt die netarena schon.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## jupp11 (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



grainca schrieb:


> Ich soll allen ausrichten das ihr eine Anzeige machen solltet


Hat er dir  auch mitgeteilt auf Grund welches strafrechtlichen Tatbestandes ? Das  würde weiterhelfen.

Ach ja, nach Dubai oder das Postfach in Ottobrunn?


----------



## steelcaptain (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die 2 Geschäftsführer in Dubai sind natürlich nicht zu greifen, wobei der eine ganz geschickt Vorname und Nachname vertauscht, um seine rumänische Herkunft zu verschleiern. Der Server steht übrigens in Rumänien.

Aber die beiden haben eine Deutschland-Vertretung:
 SSC Support&Service Centrum GmbH&Co. KG Industriestraße 1  32689 Kalletal Tel: 01805-6666917* Fax: 01805-6666916* (* Mo-Fr. 10-17 Uhr, 14 ct. pro Minute)
Diese Firma ist beim Amtsgericht Lemgo eingetragen.

Am 12.02.2008 wechselte der Geschäftsführer (HRB 6191). Geschäftsführer bis zum 12.02.2008 war der Fabrikant für Ostwestfälischen Pferdemist.

Die Rechnung kommt natürlich nicht aus Ottobrunn, sondern aus Herford.

Das Inkasso-Büro, dass wahrscheinlich in Erscheinung treten wird, hat die identische Anschrift wie der Pferdehändler. 

Die Polizei wird mit einem Anruf beim Amtsgericht Lemgo feststellen, gegen wen die Anzeige zu richten ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



steelcaptain schrieb:


> Die 2 Geschäftsführer in Dubai sind natürlich nicht zu greifen, wobei der eine ganz geschickt Vorname und Nachname vertauscht, um seine rumänische Herkunft zu verschleiern. Der Server steht übrigens in Rumänien.


Man weiß sogar, in welchem Gebäude und weiß auch ziemlich genau, was da passiert. Ist aber alles bekannt. Ich habe Dir dazu mal eine PN geschickt.


----------



## Reducal (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



steelcaptain schrieb:


> Die Polizei wird mit einem Anruf beim Amtsgericht Lemgo feststellen, gegen wen die Anzeige zu richten ist.





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Man weiß sogar, in welchem Gebäude und weiß auch ziemlich genau, was da passiert. Ist aber alles bekannt.


@ steelcaptain, wie Aka schon andeutete, es ist noch mehr bekannt, als du bislang aufdecken konntest. Lemgo, Herford, Bielefeld, Rumänien und Dubai sind nur Vertuschungsorte. Die Handlungsführer saßen/sitzen in Bayern. Nur interessiert das weder die StA Bielefeld noch die Polizei irgendwo - was ist in deinem Sinne denn die strafbare Handlung der nicht sonderlich seriösen Geschäftsleute?


----------



## agony (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das einzige was geht wäre also eine negative Feststellungsklage. Aber,
wenn die betroffene Ltd sich für bankrott erklärt, bleibt man, auch
wenn man vor Gericht Erfolg hat, auf den Gerichtskosten sitzen.
Wie es scheint sind die Vorraussetzungen für dubiose Geschäftsleute
in unserem Land perfekt.


----------



## grainca (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Hat er dir  auch mitgeteilt auf Grund welches strafrechtlichen Tatbestandes ? Das  würde weiterhelfen.
> 
> Ach ja, nach Dubai oder das Postfach in Ottobrunn?




Ich mache einfach eine Anzeige gegen netarena wegen Internet betrug! So hat es mir der Polizist gesagt. Was dann noch kommt weis ich auch nicht.


----------



## aki5959 (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Juditha schrieb:


> Na toll, hoffe nur, dass die vorher aufgeben, das nimmt ja nie ein Ende!!!


 
Leider bin ich auch darauf reingefallen.Habe schon meine 2 Rechnung +Mangebühren.Habe zwar eine email mit widerruf hingeschickt sie haben aber nicht reagiert.
                                 Gruss aki5959:scherzkeks:


----------



## steelcaptain (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Mittlerweilen sind mir auch die anderen Namen in Bayern bekannt.
Man muss wirklich keine Angst vor einem Inkasso-Büro haben. Ich nehme an, dass die erste Rechnung bereits von dem Inkasso-Büro ausgestellt wurde. Ich werde die Angelegenheit einfach aussitzen. Die haben einfach nichts in der Hand.

Ich empfehle ebenfalls zunächst keinen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten, weil man, wie bereits angesprochen, eventuell auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt.

Zu einem Mahnbescheid wird es wohl nie kommen, weil einer der beteiligten Personen dann aus der Deckung herauskommen müßte.

Gruß

steelcaptain


----------



## steelcaptain (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Eine negative Feststellungsklage ist zwar theoretisch möglich, da aber keine ladungsfähige Anschrift ermittelt werden kann, wird dieses Unterfangen scheitern.
Bisher ist noch nicht geklärt an welcher Örtlichkeit die Rechnungen erstellt wurden.
In der Industriestraße in Kalletal mit Sicherheit nicht, da der dortige Geschäftsführer die Rolle des Ahnungslosen spielt.
Der Geschäftsführer des Inkasso-Büros wird auf den Auftraggeber in Dubai verweisen. Und schon dreht man sich im Kreise.
Daher auf keinen Fall zahlen!

Gruß

steelcaptain


----------



## GRAPPING (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Leider bin auch ich in diese Falle marschiert. Da ich jedes Jahr mehrere Monate in Asien verbringe, und meine Frau sich immer über dieses miese Fernsehen und alles noch in Thai gesprochen beklagt, habe ich mich mal im Internet umgesehen.
Der Zufall wollte es, dass ich auf NetArena gestossen bin. Ich wollte mir mal ansehen was die so anbieten. Nichts ging. Zuerst musste ich mich registrieren, damit ich mal Einblick in das Angebot bekam. 
Da es nicht meinen Erwartung entsprach, habe ich mich ausgeloggt und alles wieder vom Computer entfernt (Links) 
Heute bekomme ich doch, wie beschrieben, eine Rechnung von Deutschland im Betrage von 79.90€ zugestellt. :wall:
Darauf hin, wieder zufällig fand ich den BLOG über die Machenschaften von NetArena und schrieb zurück, dass ich die Rechnung bereits papierkorbisiert habe und bei weiterer Belästigung - da die [......] ja zur genüge bekannt sei - gegen Sie (NetARena) Strafanzeige einreichen werde, und auch auf weitere Emails nicht mehr eingehen werde.
In meinem Email Programm habe ich den NetArena bereits als SPAM eingegeben. Es wird somit gar nicht mehr bei mir erscheinen. Für mich ist dieser Fall erledigt. Passieren kann ja so oder so nichts. Also nur nicht einschüchtern lassen von diesen Internet-[ edit] .:-p


----------



## steelcaptain (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ich wollte genau herausfinden, wer mich um 79,90 € erleichtern will. Schnell wird auch klar, warum eine straf- oder zivilrechtliche Verfolgung so schwierig ist. Es herrscht eine strikte Aufgabentrennung. Zuerst stößt man auf einen Inkasso-Unternehmer ( 45 Jahre alt ) aus Herford, der vom ZDF am 21.4.2008 mit vollem Namen genannt wird. Eine Zeitung aus Vlotho berichtete am 19.9.2008 ebenfalls über Ihn. Er ist auch als der Kalletaler Pferdehändler bekannt.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dieser dürfte in der Hierarchie ganz oben stehen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das ZDF führte noch 2003 ein Interview mit ihm durch. Für die Sendung ZDF-Reporter stand er im Chat für die Zuschauer bereit.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vielleicht genügten die normalen,seriösen Inkasso-Aufträge nicht mehr. Als lässt man Inkasso-Aufträge produzieren.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dazu braucht man jemand, der geeignete Produkte ( sprich Webseiten ) entwickelt oder herstellen lässt.  Man stößt dann immer wieder auf 2 Herren aus Bayern ( Beide sind 31 Jahre alt ). Strafrechtlich sind die beiden nur sehr zu belangen, weil sie ja nicht im Vertrieb der Webseiten tätig sind.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Für den Vertrieb wurde eine nicht existierende Briefkasten-Firma in Dubai gegründet. Der Geschäftsführer ist ein Rumäne ( 29 Jahre alt ). Dessen Vater wurde 2004 aus Deutschland ausgewiesen und ist ein staatenloser Rumäne. Eine Briefkasten-Firma in Dubai ist für die deutsche Justiz unerreichbar. Der Rumäne war vom ZDF nicht aufzufinden.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das ist nicht weiter verwunderlich. Es ist anzunehmen, dass er sich oft in Sibiu  (Hermannstadt) in Rumänien aufhält. Die Domain netarena.tv ist auf ihn registriert. Wie Aka-Aka bereits ausführte ist auch genaue Ort des Servers bekannt. Dort werden weitere 55 Domains gehostet. Auch hier ist die deutsche Justiz völlig machtlos.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Trotzdem braucht man auch noch eine deutsche Niederlassung, die die scheinbaren Anweisungen aus Dubai ausführt.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die eine Niederlassung ist oder war in Bad Salzuflen beheimatet und wurde von einer Frau ( 43 Jahre alt ) geführt. Diese ist oder war auch Geschäftsführerin einer Klinik in Bad Salzuflen. Gegen Sie laufen derzeit strafrechtliche Ermittlungen, die vor dem Abschluss stehen sollen.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Eine andere Niederlassung befindet sich in Kalletal. Der Geschäftsführer ( 46 Jahre alt ) berief sich in der WISO-Sendung auf die Anweisungen aus Dubai. Er war als Strohmann ganz deutlich erkennbar.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der wichtigste Baustein fehlt noch, das Inkasso-Unternehmen in Herford. Der Geschäftsführer arbeitet schon seit Jahren mit dem Pferdehändler zusammen. Auch hier laufen strafrechtliche Ermittlungen.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Aus diesen bekannten Gründen braucht man überhaupt keine Angst mehr zu haben, weil von denen keiner vor Gericht ziehen wird, um zweifelhafte Forderungen geltend zu machen.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß steelcaptain[/FONT]


----------



## ajwe60 (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo steelcaptain,

man sollte sich wirklich überlegen, diese Leute mal zu besuchen!
Natürlich genauso anonym, wie sie es selbst versucht haben!
Wäre bestimmt, äußerst informativ für die Medien!

Gruß 
ajwe60


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ajwe60 schrieb:


> ...man sollte sich wirklich überlegen, diese Leute mal zu besuchen!
> Natürlich genauso anonym...


Na dann überlege mal - hast du das wirklich im Kreuz? Ich kenne das Spiel bereits. Man klingelt, entweder niemand macht auf oder die Türe wird sofort wieder verschlossen. Das war´s! Also ajwe60, dann überlege mal weiter!


----------



## steelcaptain (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich denke, dass das Projekt netarena.tv nun völlig transparent geworden ist, und dass diejenigen, die eine Rechnung erhalten haben, keine zivilrechtliche Schritte wie Mahnbescheid oder gar Prozess fürchten müssen.

Es liegt nun an der deutschen Justiz, alle Fakten richtig zu bewerten. 

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



steelcaptain schrieb:


> und dass diejenigen, die eine Rechnung erhalten haben, keine zivilrechtliche Schritte wie Mahnbescheid oder gar Prozess fürchten müssen.


Die "Erfolgschance" dafür ist erheblich kleiner als Sechser mit Zusatzzahl , zumal die einzigen beiden "Treffer" sich auch noch als Nieten für die Nutzlosseitenbetreiber herausgestellt haben.


----------



## ajwe60 (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Damit hast du mit Sicherheit Recht, Reducal aber es reizt mich, mal von Angesicht zu Angesicht vor diesen Nixnutzen zu stehen!
Gruß
ajwe60


----------



## steelcaptain (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das ist nicht ganz ungefährlich, denn der eine ist im Schützenverein!
Dies ist ein Beitrag, der zur Erheiterung dienen sollte. 

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



steelcaptain schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Beitrag, der zur Erheiterung dienen sollte


Gut gemeint. Bei diesen Typen fällt aber  das Lachen schwer. Wer seit drei Jahren mitverfolgt, wie diese  Nutzlosbranche bis auf mit bloßem Auge kaum sichtbaren Ausnahmen nahezu unbehelligt von der Justiz  ihren "Geschäften" nachgeht, kann Hassgefühle sehr gut nachempfinden.


----------



## steelcaptain (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@Captain Picard 

Du hast natürlich Recht!

@ajwe60

Google hat auch eine schöne Bildersammlung. Ich würde auch gerne die beiden persönlich kennen lernen.

Aber das Inkasso-Büro ist weit und die Kosten sind höher als die Abo-Falle.  

Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall!

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Maddoc23 (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung von netarena.TV bekommen!

Habe meine Daten am 11.10.2008 auf der netarena-Homepage eingetragen, das Mail zur Aktivierung des Accounts das darauf kam hab ich nie aktiviert weil es mir dann doch spanisch vorkam.

Hab daher auch nie Zugangsdaten bekommen. Das Kleingedruckte dass ein Vertrag zu Stande kommt sobald man die Daten ausfüllt und nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen widerruft (das wäre bei mir bis zum 25.10.2008 gewesen) hab ich natürlich auch nicht gesehen.

Hab jetzt ein Mail an netarena geschrieben dass ich nie Zugangsdaten bekommen habe und somit keine Anmeldung vorliegen kann und gleichzeitig um eine Stornierung der Anmeldung und erhaltenen Rechnung ersucht.

Aber ich kann mir wohl denken dass das nichts helfen wird.

Was würdet ihr raten was ich tun soll?

lg Chris


----------



## steelcaptain (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@Maddoc23

Erst wieder reagieren, wenn sich das Inkasso-Büro meldet. Und dann Widerspruch gegen die Forderung einlegen.

Alles andere ist sinnlos! Auf Deine E-Mails gehen die überhaupt nicht ein. Mit einer nicht existierenden Briefkasten-Firma  in Dubai kommt niemals ein Vertrag zustande. Die Hintergründe habe ich weiter oben erklärt.
Du brauchst keine Angst haben.

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Maddoc23 (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ok werde ich machen!

Hab eh ned vorgehabt denen auch nur 1 Cent zu zahlen :-D aber bin schon froh zu wissen dass i nix befürchten muss! Werd mir bei Zeiten mal diesen ganzen Thread durchlesen!

Könnte eh lustig werden, so ein kleiner Rechtsstreit mit Dubai! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Maddoc23 (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Danke übrigens für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## steelcaptain (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Netarena.tv hat ein Verfallsdatum wie ein Joghurt-Becher.
Nach meiner Ansicht wird versucht noch schnell Kasse zu machen.

Einer im Forum hat bereits die dritte Mahnung erhalten. Wenn die Forderung rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden wäre, hätte sich das Inkasso-Büro schon längst gemeldet. Alles nur heiße Luft!

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



steelcaptain schrieb:


> Wenn die Forderung rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden wäre, hätte sich das Inkasso-Büro schon längst gemeldet.



Nö, wenn Inkassos so pingelig  wären, gabe es nur einen winzigen Bruchteil der Postings in diesem Forum


----------



## steelcaptain (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@Captain Picard

Deine Antwort habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. Bitte um eine kleine Erläuterung.

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Dann lies mal die anderen Threads in diesem Forenteil. Da wimmelt es nur so von dubiosen und mehr
 als zweifelhaften Forderungen,  die  von ebenso dubiosen und zweifelhaften Inkassobüros vertreten werden.

Inkassobüros haben in  der Rolle, in der sie hier in Erscheinung treten,  weder juristisch noch sonst
 in irgendeiner  Weise ein besondere Funktion, außer Usern Schrecken einzujagen und  die Kosten 
explodieren zu lassen, wobei nicht mal sicher ist, wie der Kuchen  im Innenverhältnis aufgeteilt wird.


----------



## steelcaptain (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@Captain Picard 

Diese Thematik ist mir schon bekannt.

Aber ich habe einen anderen Gedankengang:

Eine Zeitung in Vlotho berichtete am 19.09.2008, dass auch gegen den Geschäftsführer des Inkasso-Büros in Herford ebenfalls strafrechtlich ermittelt wird. Ich vermute, dass zwischen der Stelle, die die erstmalige Rechnung und die weiteren Mahnungen erstellt und dem Inkasso-Büro ein enger Kontakt besteht. 

Wenn alles korrekt wäre, würde man sich mit Sicherheit nicht mit 3 Mahnungen aufhalten. Vielleicht hält sich das Inkasso-Büro wegen der laufenden Ermittlungen derzeit zurück. 

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



steelcaptain schrieb:


> Vielleicht hält sich das Inkasso-Büro wegen der laufenden Ermittlungen derzeit zurück.


Die Gedankengänge  von  Geldeintreibern sind  mir wesensfremd. Kann nur auf die 
Erfahrungen der letzten 6 Jahre zurückgreifen.  Von Skrupeln oder Scheu bei der 
Ausübung der Geschäfte auf Grund von Ermittlungen hab ich bisher nichts  feststellen  können.


----------



## girly13098 (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:wall:Hallo,alle miteinaner.
Auch ich bekam heute Post aus Dubai mit Stempel von Herford : 79,80€.
Hatte natürlich auch gleich nach Aktivierung mein Testabo gekündigt, was nicht akzeptiert wurde, obwohl es mir verwehrt blieb den heißen Klitschko-Kampf zu sehen.
Habe es natürlich beim "Testen" ausprobiert, bekam aber keine Übertragung zustande, konnte mir aber etliche TV-Seiten laden, die aber auch kein Boxen zeigten.
Da ich bei Mahnungern immer cool bleibe, habe ich ersteinmal gegooglet und fand dieses Forum und sehe, ich bin nicht allein betroffen.
Ich werde weiter abwarten und hier verfolgen, was so kommt oder nicht.
Bin jetzt noch beruhigter und kann gut schlafen.
Danke euch.:schreiben:
Gruß girly13098


----------



## steelcaptain (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@Captain Picard

Danke für Deine Antwort, jetzt ist mir alles klar!

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



steelcaptain schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass zwischen der Stelle, die die erstmalige Rechnung und die weiteren Mahnungen erstellt und dem Inkasso-Büro ein enger Kontakt besteht.


Nicht nur das! Ich würde noch etwas weiter denken. Ein sich clever glaubender "Hintermann" hat inzwischen in allen Funktionen willfährige Strohmänner und -frauen installiert. 
Aber "man" ist nun bereits seit einigen Jahren relativ unbehelligt im "Geschäft". Unsere Gesetzgebung und Justiz machen es ja möglich.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ... seit einigen Jahren relativ unbehelligt im "Geschäft".


Das stimmt so nicht! Als die [ edit ]  GmbH dicht machte, war auch die Kripo mal vor Ort und beschlagnahmte so dies und das. Später zogen die zwei Geschäftsleute von der Landsberger Str. in die Leopoldstr., man gönnt sich ja sonnst nichts.


----------



## steelcaptain (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@Nicko1998

Aber Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall!

Der "Hintermann" wird auch noch im Privatleben von der Gesellschaft akzeptiert. Er ist Mitglied in einem Schützenverein.

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht!


Blindes Huhn findet auch mal einen Hahn. Solche Mini"erfolge" sind schon eher peinlich


----------



## steelcaptain (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Für die Justiz ist es äußerst schwierig irgendwelche Beweise zu erbringen. Hier meine Theorie dazu:

Man weiß noch nicht einmal wer die Rechnungen zur Post bringt, das kann eine völlig ahnungslose Hilfskraft sein.

Der Server in Rumänien hat nur eine Aufgabe. Diese Aufgabe ist die Erfassung von Personendaten und die Verwaltung der Kundendatenbank. ( mit PHP und MySQL ). Das Bereitstellen einer Dienstleistung spielt keine Rolle.

Von Deutschland aus ( vielleicht Herford und Umgebung ) wird  diese Datenbank abgefragt und gepflegt. (Pflegen bedeutet Zahlungseingänge kontrollieren).

Auf der Rechnung ist als Zahlungsempfänger die Postbank in München angegeben. In München oder Umgebung wird die Datenbank in Rumänien ebenfalls abgefragt und der Zahlungseingang eingetragen.

Anschließend werden die Rechnungen oder Mahnungen ausgedruckt und einer Hilfskraft übergeben, die die Verpackung und den Transport zur Post übernimmt.

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Solche Mini"erfolge" sind schon eher peinlich


Sogar sehr peinlich, da weder das beteiligte Polizeipräsidium noch die federführende StA verstanden hatten, worum es in dieser Sache überhaupt geht. Zuarbeit vom Insider verpufften damit genau so, wie der ursprüngliche Ehrgeiz des durchführenden Sachbearbeiters.


----------



## ma-ia02 (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute,
wieder gibt es einen Deppen mehr, der von net-arena eine Rechnung über 79,80 Euro erhalten hat. Ich hab inzwischen in einer e-mail erklärt, dass ich kein Kunde dieses Unternehmen sein will oder jemals sein wollte. Ich habe ausdrücklich erklärt, daß ich nicht bezahlen werde. Bin gespannt, was noch kommt - hoffentlich nichts. Habe alle Seiten grob überflogen, und leider nicht rausbekommen, ob "Juditha" nach dem Inkassobüro noch weiter Mahnungen erhalten hat oder nicht. Gibt es denn Irgendjemand hier auf der Seite, der schon weiß wie es ausgehen wird?
Gruß 
Ma-ia020


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ma-ia02 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Irgendjemand hier auf der Seite, der schon weiß wie es ausgehen wird?



Es wird nicht anders ausgehen als bei allen Nutzlosseiten,  die hier seit drei Jahren verhackstückt werden 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.

Aber im Ernst: Hunde, die bellen,  beißen nicht


----------



## kaskader (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



dakri schrieb:


> hallo gartenfan
> 
> Bräuchte hilfe bei der kündigung der "netarena-sache", da ich ebenso die erste rechnung über € 79,80 erhalten habe, jedoch nie gebrauch davon machte und ehrlich gesagt auch nicht weiß wie das funktioniert!
> bin für jeder hilfe dankbar.
> ...


 

Hi Kaskader hier, bin leider genauso reingefallen wie du, Test Abo , nichts ging und jetzt auch die gleich Rechnung.
Versuch über meine Verwandschaft die bei der Krippo arbeitet und sich in sache Internet Daten klau, Internet Betrug gut auskennen was zu erfahren, ich weiß das ist momentan nicht die Antwort die du suchst.
Bin aber gleichermassen betroffen also bleibe ich am Ball


----------



## kaskader (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi steelcaptain

 Ja, aber nur wenn genug Anzeigen bei der Polizei vorliegen, sonst wars das wieder...



steelcaptain schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das Projekt netarena.tv nun völlig transparent geworden ist, und dass diejenigen, die eine Rechnung erhalten haben, keine zivilrechtliche Schritte wie Mahnbescheid oder gar Prozess fürchten müssen.
> 
> Es liegt nun an der deutschen Justiz, alle Fakten richtig zu bewerten.
> 
> Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## steelcaptain (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@Captain Picard

Du hast völlig Recht mit Deiner Einschätzung. Trotz der Ermittlungen versendete das Inkasso-Büro am 17.10.2008 einen Inkasso-Auftrag für den Gläubiger mega-downloads-net.

Das ist wirklich dreist. Aber ich konnte einen Blick auf den Inkasso-Auftrag werfen. Vor solchen Inkasso-Aufträgen braucht man sich wirklich nicht zu fürchten.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/mediawiki...ob.C3.BCro.2C_und_was_sind_seine_Pflichten.3F


> *Transparenz der Forderungen*
> 
> Ein Inkassobüro muss mitteilen, wer sein Mandant ist. Und zwar mit ladungs- und zustellfähiger Anschrift. Die Mitteilung einer dubiosen Briefkastenfirma in Dubai genügt nicht, wenn dort erwiesenermaßen eingeschriebene Briefe unzustellbar sind. ( unzustellbar bewiesen durch die Verbraucherzentrale und ZDF )
> Spätestens auf Anfrage muss das Inkassobüro die unterzeichnete Bevollmächtigung des Mandanten dem §§ 164ff BGB im Original vorlegen.
> Bei einer abgetretenen Forderung muss auf Anfrage die Abtretungserklärung nach § 410 BGB vorgelegt werden.



Das Inkassobüro wird nach meiner Ansicht diese geforderte Transparenz nicht zeigen.

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



steelcaptain schrieb:


> Das Inkassobüro wird nach meiner Ansicht diese geforderte Transparenz nicht zeigen.


Selbst wenn es das könnte, würde es die Angelegenheit nicht dramatischer machen.
Inkassobüros haben entgegen landläufigem (Volksaber)Glauben keinerlei Sondervollmachten. 
 Wird die Zahlung verweigert, gibt es keine  rechtlichen (Druck)Mittel für  den Laden.


----------



## kaskader (5 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Es gibt viele Zitate zu diesen NETARENA KNALLERN, ich habe heute den ersten Brief bekommen und wuste nicht was da geschehen ist.
Habe diese Seite gefunden und sehe einer an, ich bin nicht alleine...
Hoffe für alle das den Abzokern das Handwerk gelegt wird.
Ich Persönlich, gehe zur Polizei und erstate eine Anzeige.

PS: Wenn das noch jemand vor hat, *Achtung* !!nicht erschrecken ihr bekommt zum Späterem Zeitpunk eine Vorladung, zur einer Spezial Abteilung bei der Polizei.

Ich werde mich hier immer melden und weiter berrichten, und eure Probleme weiter Verfolgen.

MfG :wall:


----------



## steelcaptain (5 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband versuchte NetArena.TV abzumahnen.

RS Web Services (JPC), Dubai NetArena.TV

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Geworben wurde unter dem Aufmacher „Die ganze Welt der TV-Events jetzt live und direkt
> ohne Dekoder und ohne Softwaredownload“ für Live Fernsehen über das Internet. Eine
> Werbeaussage lautete: „Kostenlos mitmachen“. Auf der Anmeldeseite der Website wurde
> der Nutzer für die Teilnahme am Angebot zur Eintragung persönlicher Daten in die
> ...



Ich freue mich riesig auf die Post vom Inkasso-Büro.

Die Mahnungen von Netarena.tv schicke ich ungeöffnet zurück nach Gütersloh. ( ja ich meine Gütersloh und nicht Herford und nicht Ottobrunn )

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Maddoc23 (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hab heute per Mail eine Antwort von netarena gekriegt! Was sagt ihr dazu?




> Sehr geehrter Herr ******,
> 
> Wie Sie gewünscht haben, senden wir Ihnen hier Ihre Anmeldedaten: (hab ich entfernt^^)
> 
> ...


----------



## steelcaptain (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@Maddoc23

Die Antworten von Netarena.tv per Mail werden nicht von einem Service-Center erstellt, sondern sind automatisiert.

Ich habe widerrufen und das Wort Kündigung nicht benutzt. Als Bestätigung bekam ich eine Kündigungsbestätigung zum 30.09.2009.

Der E-Mail-Server hat nur 2 Antworten parat. Einmal die Bestätigung der Login-Daten und wie bereits angesprochen die Bestätigung der Kündigung.

Falls jemand in diesem Forum andere individuelle Antworten bekommen hat, lasse ich mich gerne belehren.

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## tomciopaluszek (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

So, ich bin also der nächste Bauer!!!

Habe mich auch schlau gemacht und folgenden Musterbrief aufgefunden:



> _Musterbrief 3
> 
> Auch wenn Sie sich angemeldet und dabei eine gut getarnte Preisangabe übersehen haben, können Sie der Rechnung widersprechen.
> 
> ...



Jetzt werde ich erst mal abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Maddoc23 (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Soll ich denen das zurückschreiben oder einfach nix machen?


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Maddoc23 schrieb:


> Soll ich denen das zurückschreiben oder einfach nix machen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## tomciopaluszek (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Was ich vergessen habe anzuhängen ist der folgende Nachsatz:



> _Widerspruch per Musterbrief
> 
> Mit den nachfolgenden Musterbriefen können Sie unberechtigten Forderungen widersprechen. Sie sollten *nur den Musterbrief verwenden* und sich nicht ohne Rücksprache mit einem Anwalt zu weiteren Äußerungen hinreißen lassen, da Sie sich ansonsten Nachteile einhandeln können._



Also, keep cool!!!


----------



## Maddoc23 (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das hab ich denen nach Erhalt der Rechnung geschrieben, sonst hab ich bisher nix gemacht!



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Ich habe von Ihnen am 03. November 2008 die Rechnung Nr. ******  vom 29.10.2008 erhalten. Darin schreiben Sie dass ich mich für Ihr  Projekt netarena.tv angemeldet habe. Die angeführte Kundennummer lautet *****
> 
> ...


----------



## tomciopaluszek (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

So, bin jetzt auch diesen ominösen Machenschaften zum Opfer geworden!!!

Werde natürlich *nicht* bezahlen!!!

Wem es hilft, der ff. Musterbrief, als Vorlage, ist nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten, Widerspruch einzulegen:



> _Widerspruch per Musterbrief
> 
> Mit den nachfolgenden Musterbriefen können Sie unberechtigten Forderungen widersprechen. Sie sollten *nur den Musterbrief* verwenden und sich nicht ohne Rücksprache mit einem Anwalt zu weiteren Äußerungen hinreißen lassen, da Sie sich ansonsten Nachteile einhandeln können._
> 
> ...


Hoffe Euch etwas geholfen zu haben!!!


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Warum hier jeder alles neu erfinden muß ist mir  unklar. 
Der Umgang mit Nutzlosanbietern wird hier seit drei Jahren  exerziert


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Maddoc23 (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Soll ich so einen Musterbrief hinschreiben oder reicht das was ich denen geschrieben habe vorerst bis die 1. Mahnung kommt?


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das mußt du schon selbst entscheiden. Die Antwort darauf wäre unerlaubte persönliche Rechtsberatung.

Lies es dir in Ruhe durch, die Entscheidung sollte nicht schwer sein.


----------



## steelcaptain (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@Maddoc23

Webwatcher hat absolut Recht. Musterbrief ist unnötig. Eventuell auf das Schreiben vom Inkasso-Büro reagieren.

Netarena.tv existiert nicht, die Verbraucherzentrale hat schon festgestellt, das die Gestaltung der Webseite nicht den Erfordernissen entspricht. Also ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Daher ist ein Widerspruch nicht erforderlich. Die Abmahnung konnte in Dubai nicht zugestellt werden.

Netarena.tv ist nichts anderes als eine [ edit] Vereinigung mit Mitgliedern in Herford, München und Rumänien. In Dubai ist keiner anzutreffen. ( Die Mieten sind dort zu hoch!). Diese Firma gibt es nicht, sondern nur ein Inkasso-Büro in Herford, dass Inkasso-Aufträge durch Netarena produzieren lässt. Wenn ich Unrecht habe, lasse ich mich gerne belehren.

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## tomciopaluszek (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos!!!
Kann jetzt ruhig schlafen und spare mir Portkosten.

Gr tomciopaluszek


----------



## ma-ia02 (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Heute habe ich ein Standard-E-mail von netarena erhalten, mir werden meine Zugangsdaten nochmals aufgeführt. Wobei meine Adresse sowie die Telefon-Nr. genauso fehlerhaft sind wie in der 1. Rechnung. Ich habe keine 80,00 Eu zu verschenken, und schon gar nicht nach Dubai. Ich geh davon aus, daß auch mein 8-jähriger Sohn sich *nicht* dort angemeldet hat, denn er darf nur mit Kindersicherung ins Netz!
Ich werde also nichts mehr tun, und warten auf die Dinge, die da noch kommen.
LG0


----------



## Maddoc23 (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

I hab mich auch entschieden, werde einfach nix tun und abwarten was noch kommt!

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## girly13098 (6 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Guten Abend alle miteinander.
Habe eure Einträge siet meiner Anmeldung verfolgt, gute Hilfe.
Aber ich werde wohl doch eine Anzeige machen, kann doch nicht schaden und wenn alle dies tun, kommt doch was zusammen und es sollte doch dann endlich Handlungsbedarf bei Polizei und StA bestehen.
LG und schöne Nacht


----------



## Ronaldo (7 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo alle miteinander, 
auch ich habe mich von netarena über den Tisch ziehen lassen und eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. Nach Studium der Beiträge werde ich -nichts- machen (außer Anzeige erstatten) und die weitere Post abwarten.
P.S. Extrem hilfreich fand ich die Hintergründe zur "Firma" sowie die juristische Einschätzung - vielen Dank an die Verfasser!

lG
Ronaldo


----------



## Juditha (8 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo ihr Lieben! :-D
Eigentlich wollte ich mich solange nicht mehr melden bis sich bei mir was Neues tut, ich bin ein bisschen abergläubisch...:roll: 
Ich habe alle Beiträge fleißig verfolgt und gebe nun doch mal meinen aktuellen Stand durch:

Seit 18.09. (1. Schreiben von Inkasso) habe ich nichts mehr von meiner Lieblingsfirma  gehört. Habe sofort Widerspruch an netarena und Inkasso geschickt ob das geholfen hat ist mir egal, ich war erst mal beruhigt. 

Wie gesagt, ich habe nichts mehr gehört, aber das soll ja noch nichts heißen, sollte sich was tun, werde ich berichten. 
Bis dahin eine schöne Zeit, haltet durch :tröst:
Juditha


----------



## Amsel (11 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nun hat es mich auch erwischt und ich bin froh, dieses Forum gefunden zu haben.

Hier meine Geschichte, ich hatte mich bei Net-Arena-TV registriert, nachdem ich die AGB sorgfältig gelesen hatte. Ich dache, es kann ja nichts passieren, da ich innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage das Programm ja kostenlos testen kann, wie im § 3 der AGB explizit beschrieben.

Ich hatte mich gegen 19:30 angemeldet und bereits eine halbe Stunde später widerrufen. Das ging natürlich nicht mehr, da gem. der AGB in § 5 ein Widerruf nur erfolgreich ist, wenn man das Programm überhaupt noch nicht genutzt hat. Ich hatte bis dahin 8 Mal versucht irgendeinen Sender zu öffnen, leider ohne Erfolg.

Also habe ich, nachdem ich von Net-Arena benachrichtigt wurde, dass der Widerruf nicht mehr möglich ist, direkt die Kündigung geschrieben und diese per Fax und Email verschickt. In den AGB steht, dass dies möglich ist.

Was kam waren mehrere Schreiben hintereinander.... "Sie können nicht mehr widerrufen, da Sie bereits das Programm genutzt hatten"

Meine schriftlichen Hinweise, dass ich mich nicht auf den Widerruf beziehe sondern innerhalb der (wie iin den AGB beschrieben) ersten 14 Tage kündige, blieben unbeantwortet. Ich habe aus Sicherheit einige Male die Kündigung schriftlich weggeschickt, die letzte eine Woche später, also immer noch gut innerhalb der 14-Tage Frist.

Auch ein Telefonat mit den Verantwortlichen des Servicebüros in Deutschland (ja ich habe tatsächlich jemanden dort erreicht) war erfolglos. Die Dame dort verwies mich immer wieder auf den Widerrufsparagrafen in den AGB. Auf den § 5 ging sie bewusst nicht ein.

Ich habe die ganze Sache nun einer Anwältin übergeben, die die entsprechenden Schritte einleiten wird, Gott sei Dank habe ich vor vielen Jahren eine private Rechtsschutzversicherung abgeschlossen, die mir auch direkt die Deckungszusage für die Kostenübernahme gegeben hat.

Natürlich werde ich keine einzige Rechnung zahlen und ich bin schon gespannt, wie das weitergeht.

Ich werde euch informieren was daraus wird.

Liebe Grüße von der Amsel


Niemals mehr werde ich auch nur ein Programm downloaden was nur annähernd unseriös erscheint. Ich warne alle vor NET-ARENA-TV


----------



## Amsel (11 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich hatte noch was vergessen in meinem obigen Beitrag. 

Nachdem ich mehrere Male die Kündigung verschickt hatte, bekam ich zwei Mal ein Schreiben: Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihre Kündigung zum.... 2009 also ein Jahr später.

Schon eigenartig, nahezu frech, mit was für Mitteln die dort arbeiten.

Mfg Amsel


----------



## Antiscammer (11 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Amsel schrieb:


> Schon eigenartig, nahezu frech, mit was für Mitteln die dort arbeiten.



Auch der Bauer, der mit Jauche sein Feld düngt, ist nicht zimperlich in der Wahl seiner Mittel.

Es kommt halt immer nur darauf an, ob man sich von dem Gestank beeindrucken lässt.


----------



## Amsel (11 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hier mal ein Schreiben, dass ich an NET-ARENA-TV verfasst und verschickt habe, nachdem mein Widerruf nicht akzeptiert wurde. Vielleicht hilft es ja einigen die auch auf diese Abzocke reinfallen:



> "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> zur Vermeidung von Missverständnissen erläutere ich nach Einholung rechtlicher Unterstützung mein Kündigungsbegehren noch einmal abschließend:
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (11 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Aus mehreren Gründen, auf die ich hier jetzt nicht in aller Einzelheit eingehe, halte ich das obige Schreiben in mehreren Punkten für unglücklich.

Wir raten hier aus guten Gründen immer wieder davon ab, überhaupt solche Schreiben zu versenden.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ein wie auch immer gearteter Briefwechsel mit Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche zu nichts führt.
Es ist so ziemlich egal, was man schreibt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## steelcaptain (12 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@ Amsel

Du brauchst Dir keine Gedanken zu machen, die Einschaltung eines Rechtsanwaltes ist eigentlich auch nicht notwendig.

 Der E-Mail-Server hat ein Antwortrobotprogramm. Das heißt, Du bekommst automatisierte Antworten. Deine individuellen Antworten werden ignoriert. Bei dem Geschäftsmodell von Netarena.tv ist das auch so gewollt. Die Rechnung von Netarena.tv beinhaltet eine kostenpflichtige
 Fax-Nummer. Ich habe für Dich und für alle andere „Kunden“ eine normale Fax-Nummer. Diese lautet: 05733-8710049. Die Struktur der „Firma“ habe ich bereits erklärt.

Die Firma Netarena.tv existiert nicht!

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



steelcaptain schrieb:


> Die Firma Netarena.tv existiert nicht!


Natürlich nicht, das ist eine Domain für die Internetseite. Der Anbieter heißt:


> RS Web Services (JPC)
> P.O.Box 122563
> Dubai


Ansprechpartner für deutsche Kunden soll die beim Münchener AG unter der HRA 93087 eingetragene:


> RS Web Services GmbH & Co. KG
> Sitz in Ottobrunn b. München


sein, deren persönlich haftender Gesellschafter die 





> BWA Büroservice GmbH (HRB 175826)


in Ottobrunn ist.


----------



## bernhard (12 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

BTW.: Eine traumhaft klare Preisinformation: traumbedeutung.com/index.php


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



bernhard schrieb:


> BTW.: Eine traumhaft klare Preisinformation: traumbedeutung.com/index.php


so kann man sagen: (das Geklimper  geht gewaltig auf den Senkel, 
das "Kunstwerk"  kann nur mit Flash "genossen" werden  )


----------



## Amsel (12 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ups, dass dieser Brief nicht korrekt war, konnte ich ja bisher nicht wissen. Allerdings hat die Anwältin gesagt, dass das Schreiben so total in Ordnung ist. Zumal ich es dann auch als Beweis habe, wenn tatsächlich noch was nachkommt.

Dass es die Firma gar nicht gibt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da ich ja mit jemanden aus Ottenborn direkt telefoniert habe.

Was soll´s, falsch war der Brief sicherlich nicht, wahrscheinlich aber eher für die Katz.

Gruß von der Amsel


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Amsel schrieb:


> Was soll´s, falsch war der Brief sicherlich nicht, wahrscheinlich aber eher für die Katz.



So ist es. Hier nochmal die Erklärungen, was man  beachten sollte und  ob es überhaupt Sinn macht
  "Liebesbriefe" zu schreiben:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## steelcaptain (12 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@ Rüdiger Kunz

Ich meinte natürlich das Projekt Netarena.tv  und die RS Web Services (JPC ) in Dubai existieren nicht.

Absender der Rechnung ist

RS Web Services, PF 1231, 85503 Ottobrunn
i.A.d. RS Web Services (JPC)

Das heißt, dass die Herren in Ottobrunn ( eigentlich sind die Herren in München zuhause ) Forderungen für eine nicht existierende Firma geltend machen. Das Hotlineteam hat nur den Auftrag die "Kunden" hinzuhalten oder an ihre "Vertragspflicht" zu erinnern. Gleichzeitig wird mit den Anrufen der "Kunden" auch noch Geld verdient.

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



steelcaptain schrieb:


> Absender der Rechnung ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Büroservice, der zwar im Handelsregister eingetragen ist, jedoch dessen tatsächlicher Sitz erst noch der Prüfung bedarf. Außerdem schreibst du ja selbst:





steelcaptain schrieb:


> > _*i.A.d.*_ RS Web Services (JPC)


Somit ist an der Ottobrunner Adresse allenfalls ein Dienstleister für die angeblichen Wüstenfüchse.



steelcaptain schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass die Herren in Ottobrunn Forderungen für eine nicht existierende Firma geltend machen.


Das ist so nicht richtig, da die Forderung weiterhin bei der dubaianischen Firma zu schlummern scheint. Ansonsten wäre das womöglich ein verbotenes Inkasso. 

Außerdem, woher weißt du, dass die dubaianische Firma nicht existiert? Das ist doch lediglich deine Vermutung, oder? Dass die stimmen könnte, mag ja sein aber posten würde ich das so bestimmt nicht.


----------



## steelcaptain (12 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@Reducal

Im Prinzip hast Du ja recht. Das ZDF hat in Dubai recherchiert und nur ein Postfach vorgefunden. Der Verbraucherzentrale war es nicht gelungen, eine Abmahnung zuzustellen. Ich habe aufgrund dieser Fakten meine Meinung über das Vorhandensein von RS Web Services (JPC) P.O.Box 122563 in Dubai gebildet.

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## cube.3 (12 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

.... hat mich auch erwischt!

Habe mich heute angemeldet und auch sofort Widersprochen. Könnte mich Schwarz ärgen, da ich sonst immer ganz vorsichtig mit solchen Sachen bin.

Vielleicht habe ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt, wie ist Eure Meinung/Erfahrung?

Habe bei meinen Adressdaten Phantasienamen und Phantasieadresse angegeben inkl. Phantasiemailadresse und Phantasietelefonummer.... Kurz gesagt, alles war falsch.

Habe meinen Provider angerufen und gefragt, ob meine Adressdaten zur IP-Adresse auf Anfrage herausgegeben werden. Dieses wurde verneint.

Kann das jemand bestätigen, dann könnte gleich viel ruhiger schlafen, denn

- Brief kann nicht zugestellt werden
- Inkassobüro steht vor einer Phantasieadresse (ohne jemanden zu schaden)
- meinen Phantasiemailaccount kann ich schliessen, wird warscheinlich von denen zugespammt

Den einzigen den es schadet ist Netarena.TV (Aufwand, Portokosten, ....) aber das gönne ich denen.

Habe alles durchgelesen und keinen Beitrag hierzu gefunden. Bitte melden wenn einer von Euch erfahrung hat, sonst muss ich doch noch einen Anwalt einschalten bzw. alles ignorieren.

Danke für die Antworten
Cube


----------



## Antiscammer (12 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



cube.3 schrieb:


> Habe meinen Provider angerufen und gefragt, ob meine Adressdaten zur IP-Adresse auf Anfrage herausgegeben werden. Dieses wurde verneint.
> 
> Kann das jemand bestätigen, dann könnte gleich viel ruhiger schlafen, denn



Joar...

Die Logdaten zu einer IP-Adresse gibt es nur für Strafverfolgungsbehörden. (Augsblog.de)


Hilfe... die haben meine IP-Adresse... - na und? (Augsblog.de)


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (13 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ein Büroservice, der zwar im Handelsregister eingetragen ist, jedoch dessen tatsächlicher Sitz erst noch der Prüfung bedarf.


Prüfung abgeschlossen, der freundliche Zahnarzt im EG hatte mich rein gelassen. Aber was man von 15m² ohne Einrichtungsgegenständen halten soll, kann sich sicher jeder denken: so ein Ein/Umzug dauert halt!


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Aber was man von 15m² ohne Einrichtungsgegenständen halten soll, kann sich sicher jeder denken: so ein Ein/Umzug dauert halt!


Zumal (fast) jeder weiss, dass die eigentliche "Firmenzentrale" mutmaßlich im berühmten Kalletaler Dreieck zu finden ist


----------



## Maddoc23 (14 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hab da im Internet was über bekannte Abo-Vertragsfallen gefunden!

Ganz unten in dieser Liste steht unser allseits geliebtes :wall: netarena.tv

Laut dieser Liste gibt es für netarena.tv gar keinen dahinter stehenden Inkassodienst und Rechtsanwalt die sich um die Geldeintreibung kümmern könnten, zumindest ist keiner bekannt!

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/Abofallen%C3%9Cbersicht.htm


----------



## Buko (14 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo und guten Tag,

habe heute auch eine nette Email bekommen mit beschriebener Einladung für 14-Tage Gratis NetArena.TV

Tolle Angebot wenn das kleingedruckte nicht wäre.

AGB´s genauer studiert und siehe da:


> 5.2 Hat netarena.tv mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden bereits vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist mit der Ausführung ihrer Dienstleistung begonnen oder hat der Kunde die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst, erlischt das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden vorzeitig.



Auf deutsch:


Anmelden
Nutzen
kündigen
= 12 monatiger Vertrag mit Kosten. Widerrufsrecht erlischt sobald Leistung bezogen worden ist.




RICHTIGE REIHENFOLGE:



Anmelden
Kündigen
Nutzen
und schon biste auf der richtigen Seite........

habe auch gleich mal auf die Mail geantwortet und hoffe mal auf ein Feedback seitens [email protected]


----------



## mikro (14 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

So jetzt kam die 2. Mahnung von der Inkassofirma... Bin mal gespannt was sonst noch kommt:smile:


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



mikro schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was sonst noch kommt:smile:



ungefähr nach dem Schema 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.


----------



## ajwe60 (14 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute,
habe heute von dem COLLECTOR Haufen die 2. Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen.
Diesmal mit einem neuen Konto und zwar bei der Volksbank Oelde!
Ich soll bis zum 17.11. 138,07€ zahlen!
Natürlich werde ich nichts bezahlen!
Ich halte euch weiterhin auf dem laufenden.
Gruß
ajwe60


----------



## Teleton (14 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Buko schrieb:


> Auf deutsch:
> 
> 
> Anmelden
> ...


Sorry, wo soll da der Unterschied sein? M.E. gibt es keine "richtige" Reihenfolge, in allen Varianten wird die Gegenseite einen Vertrag behaupten.


----------



## Kazaam (14 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen,
habe heute auch solch eine Mail von netarena erhalten.
Nach Durchsicht dieser Seite musste ich Folgendes lesen

Zitat aus dem Bereich der Kundeninformation von netarena.tv:



> _Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat._


_ 
(Unfug, Hobby-Juristerei-Geschwurbel und verbotene Rechtsberatung gelöscht/modaction)_

Abschliessend noch ein Wort allgemein:
In der heutigen Zeit hat niemand etwas zu "verschenken", niemand bietet im Internet aus Lust und Dollerei irgendwelche Leistungen umsonst an, irgendwo gibt es immer eine Stolperfalle bei dem man anschliessend sich über die Kosten wundert. AGB's werden mittlerweile so dermassen formuliert das man sie nur noch schematisch überfliegt und sich dabei das Hirn verdreht.

Fazit: e-mails von unbekannten Absendern ungeöffnet in den Müll befördern. Und wenns doch passiert ist, mehr Courage zeigen und solchen (...) kräftig vors Schienbein treten, im juristischen Sinne.
Auch sollten Leserbriefe in geeigneten Medien sehr hilfreich sein, solchen Unternehmen das Handwerk zu legen.:sun:

In diesem Sinne,
lieben Gruss
Kazaam


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Maddoc23 schrieb:


> ....gibt es für netarena.tv gar keinen dahinter stehenden Inkassodienst und Rechtsanwalt die sich um die Geldeintreibung kümmern könnten, zumindest ist keiner bekannt!http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenÜbersicht.htm


Natürlich ist der bekannt! Das kommt dann aus Herford oder Kalletal, vom üblichen Verdächtigen. Die Firmengruppe, die netarena.tv plaziert hat, oder mymovies oder movie-tester, wird hier schon seit ewigen Zeiten beobachtet und der Inkassopuzi natürlich auch.



Kazaam schrieb:


> Auch sollten Leserbriefe in geeigneten Medien sehr hilfreich sein, solchen Unternehmen das Handwerk zu legen.


...weil Leserbriefe ja auch dazu geeignet sind! :wall:


----------



## Buko (14 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Teleton schrieb:


> Sorry, wo soll da der Unterschied sein? M.E. gibt es keine "richtige" Reihenfolge, in allen Varianten wird die Gegenseite einen Vertrag behaupten.




Hey Teleton lies mal bitte genau die Reihenfolge.....
..... genau darauf haben es solche AGB´s abgesehen, in meiner Auflistung ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied vorhanden:

1.Das wiederrufsrecht erlischt SOFORT wenn du.....
  - dich anmeldest, TV schaust (Leistung beziehst auf eingenen Wunsch) und erst dann kündigung schreibst.....

2. Das Wiederrufsrecht erlischt nach 14 Tagen PROBE, wenn du....
  - dich anmeldest, SOFORT wieder kündigst (aufheben, wegen datum und uhrzeit) und dann erst Leistung beziehst.


Der Punkt 5.2 der AGB´s ist zwar nicht wirklich vorhanden ist aber Juristisch einwandfrei...... 
Mein Arbeitgeben macht es genau so und hat das auch in den AGB´s mit RA abgeklärt und für in Ordnung befunden......


----------



## Teleton (14 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



			
				Buko schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Teleton lies mal bitte genau die Reihenfolge.....


Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht.

1 Widerrufsrecht und Kündigung sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Rechtsinstitute.
2. Nur weil eines von Beiden möglicherweise futsch ist betrifft dies die Wirksamkeit des anderen nicht (egal in welcher Reihenfolge die ausgeübt werden)
3.Der 5.2 der AGB gibt letzlich nur den Inhalt des §312d Abs 3 BGB wieder. Ob da tatsächlich das Widerrufsrecht futsch ist, darüber streiten die Juristen (vgl
MIR 2008, Dok. 284: AG Montabaur, Urteil vom 15.01.2008 - Az. 15 C 195/07 - Ausschluss des Widerrufsrechts nach Freischaltung des DSL-Anschlusses - Der Ausschluss des Widerrufsrecht gemäß § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB gilt bei Dauerschuldverhältnissen wie ).

Ich befürchte daher, dass egal nach welcher Reihenfolge Du vorgehst  eine Rechnung eintrudelt.
Ist ja alles mangels wirsamen Vertrag halb so schlimm, aber es gibt keine "sichere" Nutzung.


----------



## bananacover (15 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mir jetzt die 20 Seiten hier durchgelesen habe, bin ich ganz schön beruhigt. Auch wir haben von den Kerlen aus Ottobrunn eine Rechnung i.H.v. 79,80 € erhalten. Nur weil mein Freund meinte, dass er UEFA und Bundesliga online *kostenlos* testen muss (trotz Premiere-Komplettpaket) *tzzz...Männer*

Aber nun werden wir wohl Platz im Briefkasten schaffen, dass die Dubaianer uns auch schön zumüllen können 

Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen, keinen Widerspruch o.ä. zu schreiben, wenn es eh vergebene Liebesmüh ist, dann spar ich mir jeden Aufwand, der meine Zeit verschwendet *fg

Nun harren wir der Dinge, die im Hinblick auf Erinnerungen, letzten Erinnerungen, Mahnungen, letzten Mahnungen und Collector auf uns zu kommt. Mal sehen, ob dieser ostwestpfälischer Pferdemisthändler noch nen Fake-Anwalt findet, der nach Collector weiterbetreut 

DANKE an alle, die hier die Tips, Links und Infos zur Beruhigung der Betroffenen reingestellt haben. Ihr habt teilweise sehr gute und juristisch verwendbare Recherchen verlinkt. Danke euch!

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



bananacover schrieb:


> ...von den Kerlen aus Ottobrunn...


Das ist nicht richtig - in Ottobrunn wurde vor wenigen Tagen nur ein derzeit leerer Büroraum angemietet. Die Initiatoren sind mMn in München, in der Lepoldstr. 19.


----------



## webwatcher (15 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig - in Ottobrunn wurde vor wenigen Tagen nur ein derzeit leerer Büroraum angemietet.


Nimm das mal nicht so tierisch ernst. In dieser Branche sind Realität, Scheinwelt 
 und Fiktion nur schwer auseinander  zu halten, was ja auch so beabsichtigt ist.
Das macht es auf den andern Seite auch so leicht, deren Forderungen als Müll zu verarzten.


----------



## Insider (15 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



webwatcher schrieb:


> ....was ja auch so beabsichtigt ist....


Es nimmt mir doch hoffentlich niemand übel, dass der Vermieter des Büros in Ottobrunn über netarena.tv informiert wurde.


----------



## bananacover (15 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@Reducal:
Ja, ich habs im Thread gelesen. Habe mich nur auf Ottobrunn bezogen, weil das der Absender auf unserer Rechnung ist :-D 

Im Briefkopf steht: Dubai, 10.11.08, in der Fußzeile ist die P.O. Box Anschrift aus Dubai.

Als Geschäftsführer wurde bei mir ein Gabriel N.C. angegeben, diesen Namen habe ich hier glaub noch nirgends gelesen (vielleicht auch überlesen?).

Was mir grad so in den Sinn kommt: WARUM geben die Herren eigentlich Geld für Miete von Geschäftsräumen aus (die sie nicht beziehen), wenn doch eine Postfachadresse bzw. irgendein Briefkasten völlig ausreichen würde? Welchen Hintergrund hat das?


----------



## bananacover (15 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Insider schrieb:


> Es nimmt mir doch hoffentlich niemand übel, dass der Vermieter des Büros in Ottobrunn über netarena.tv informiert wurde.


 
Höööö wie gemein bist Du denn :-p

Vielleicht ist es jetzt eine Frage der Zeit, bis eine neue deutsche Anschrift auftaucht


----------



## dvill (15 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die holen die Kohle ja nicht durch eigenes Personal in bar an der Haustür ab. Das Einschüchterungsgewerbe lässt vornehm bargeldlos überweisen und braucht permanent neue Eintagskonten, weil die immer so schnell wieder futsch sind.

Banken sind so altmodisch und wollen eine Büroadresse, die beim Scoring gut abschneidet.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



bananacover schrieb:


> ...wenn doch eine Postfachadresse bzw. irgendein Briefkasten völlig ausreichen würde? Welchen Hintergrund hat das?





dvill schrieb:


> Banken sind so altmodisch und wollen eine Büroadresse, die beim Scoring gut abschneidet.


Genau! :dafuer:   :handreib:arty:


----------



## ajwe60 (16 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



dvill schrieb:


> Die holen die Kohle ja nicht durch eigenes Personal in bar an der Haustür ab.


 
Das würde ich mir wünschen!!!:sun::wall::scherzkeks:


----------



## steelcaptain (16 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@ bananacover

Der Geschäftsführer in Dubai heißt nicht Gabriel mit Familienname sondern N....-Gabriel  C.......

Auch hier wird verschleiert, indem der Vorname mit dem Nachnamen vertauscht wird.

Gruß steelcaptain


----------



## R3dEye (16 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi Leute,

wir ist das mit Netarena auch passiert. Ich könnte mich ohrfeigen für meine Dummheit. Ich passe eigentlich immer auf aber dieses mal ... ahhhrrr. 
Hab jetzt ein pissel Panik, obwohl ich mir ihr schon einiges durchgelesen hab. 
Hab heute Abend so gegen 18 Uhr mich auf der Seite angemeldet. Danach bin ich erst hier auf die Seite gestoßen. 
Wollte jetzt direkt kündigen!!! Wollte eine Mail aufsetzen und mit dieser sofort zurücktretten.

Nur da bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen, hier aus dem Forum.



Buko schrieb:


> Hey Teleton lies mal bitte genau die Reihenfolge.....
> ..... genau darauf haben es solche AGB´s abgesehen, in meiner Auflistung ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied vorhanden:
> 
> 1.Das wiederrufsrecht erlischt SOFORT wenn du.....
> ...



Verstehe das ganze nicht so richtig!!! Bin total durch aufgebraucht und durcheinander.

Wen ich jetzt eine Kündigung schicke, hab ich Abo sofort am Hals und wenn nicht erst nach 2Wochen? Ich hab keines der Dienste in Anspruch genommen. Ich habe mich nur angemeldet.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Bin gerade zu nichts mehr in der Lage. Verstehe selbst die einfachsten Dinge nicht mehr!!

HELFT MIR BITTE.

Ich könnte meinen Kopf gegen die Wand knallen, ahhhhh ich bin so doof. :wall:

Danke euch schonmal!!!

MFG


----------



## wahlhesse (16 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Gaaaanz ruhig bleiben.
Erst einmal tief Luft holen, dann zum Anfang dieser Seite zurückscrollen.
Dort sind die wichtigsten Links zusammengestellt.
Für Dich von Interesse ist besonders der vorletzte Link.
Du siehst ein Problem wo es keins gibt. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Margit (16 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo alle miteinander!

Komme aus Österreich und habe leider auch besagte "Firma" kennenglernt.

Mein kleiner Bruder, hat sich ohne mein Wissen auf der Seite registriert, da er Fußball schauen wollte. Vor einer Woche kam dann eine Rechnung ins Haus geflattert 79,80 Euro. 
Habe mir dann die Seite mal angesehen - natürlich war ich schon außerhalb der 14-tägigen Kündigungsfrist.

Meine Frage, einfach ignorieren obwohl keine Kündigung des Dienstes erfolgt ist?

Danke für eure Hilfe Margit


----------



## wahlhesse (16 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Margit,

auch für Dich die Bitte, zum Anfang dieser Seite zurückzuscrollen, da ist ein Hinweisfeld, wo alle wichtigen Links stehen. Danach sollte klar sein, dass es nix zu befürchten gibt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## R3dEye (16 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi,

ok danke. Ich soll noch nicht mal eine Kündigung schreiben? Will erst garnet Post von den bekommen.

LG


----------



## wahlhesse (17 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Tja, egal, was Du machst. Du wirst weiterhin Post von denen bekommen so die Deine Anschrift haben.

Aber was man davon zu halten hat... steht oben.
Zudem beachte man den Unterschied zwischen Kündigung und Widerruf!

Angst vor Post ist unbegründet. Gegen die Angst, dass Eltern oder Ehepartner die Post liest, hilft ein offenes Gespräch , am besten mit Verweis hier auf den Thread.

Also, bevor Du irgendetwas schreibst...
Nochmal die Infos oben lesen um dann zu begreifen, dass sich Nixtun manchmal doch auszahlt :scherzkeks:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## komischerkleinermann (18 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Übrigens ist dein kleiner Bruder höchstwahrscheinlich gar nicht Geschäftsmündig, und konnte daher auch keinen Vertrag abschließen. Falls Doch, dann kann ich dir erzählen was ich gemacht habe (eine rechtliche Beratung darf ich Dir leider nicht geben, aber Du kannst ja ggf. abkupfern):
Ich habe denen geschrieben und darauf hingewiesen, dass ich nicht ausreichend über die einzelnen Vertragspunkte informiert worden bin und somit kein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
Außerdem habe ich geprüft, ob die mir eine hinreichende Erklärung über mein rücktrittsrecht zugesandt haben, was natürlich nicht der Fall war. Damit gilt in Österreich ein auf 3 Monate verlängertes Rücktrittsrecht. Mit Hinweis auf diese Tatsache bin ich dann noch innerhalb dieses 3-Monatszeitraumes "vorsorglich" zurückgetreten.

Natürlich haben sie mich eine zeitlang weiterhin mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen belästigt, aber so lange kein gerichtlicher Bescheid kommt (was wohl niemals eintreten wird) bezahle ich auch nichts. Anscheinend haben die das mittlerweile auch begriffen, denn ih habe schon seit geraumer zeit nichts mehr von denen gehört.

Ich habe aber auch nicht mehr auf weitere Schreiben reagiert. (Siehe auch den Link mit der Brieffreundschaft - oder nicht). Lediglich einmal den Vertrag angefochten und vorsorglich zurückgetreten.


----------



## dvill (20 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt. Die Abmahnung konnte in Dubai bisher nicht zugestellt werden.


http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf

Fata-Morgana-Aufblaskasperle.


----------



## fiasko (22 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Heute ist bei mir auch ein Schreiben von einem Inkasso-Büro eingetrudelt. Forderungsbetrag 135,58 Euro. Wie schön! Offensichtlich ist es der Firma Netarena.TV völlig egal, dass ich schon vor längerer Zeit per Einschreiben mit Rückschein (Rückschein ist auch unterschrieben zurückgekommen) auf die unberechtigte Forderung bzgl. angeblich abgeschlossenem Vertrag reagiert habe.

In meinem Fall wäre es besser sich von Seiten der Firma die Portokosten zu sparen und lieber in Dubai die Sandkörner zu zählen. Das kostet nichts und reicht für mehrere Leben.


----------



## dvill (22 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



fiasko schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ist es der Firma Netarena.TV völlig egal, dass ich schon vor längerer Zeit per Einschreiben mit Rückschein ... reagiert habe.


Der Versuch, mit dem Einschüchterungsgewerbe Brieffreundschaften aufzubauen, ist erfahrungsgemäß völlig sinnlos. Die schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben kommen so oder so.


----------



## fiasko (22 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Versuch, mit dem Einschüchterungsgewerbe Brieffreundschaften aufzubauen, ist erfahrungsgemäß völlig sinnlos. Die schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben kommen so oder so.



Die haben von mir ja schon ein Einschreiben bekommen. Mehr gibt es nicht. Rufen die eventuell auch an? Dann besorge ich mir mal schnell die Dame aus der Fernsehwerbung, die immer so streng sagt: "Ruf mich an!".


----------



## sky888 (22 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo, habe mich heute um ca.15:30 auch bei netarena.tv angemeldet doch es hat nichts funktioniert.
daher beschloss ich von meinem 14-tägigen wiederrufsrecht gebrauch zu machen, denn bei mir konnte man nichts anschauen.
leider fand ich keine richtige adresse um meine kündigung weg zu schicken außer das postfach in dubai und diese seite hier.
bin erschrocken was ich alles über diese sogennante firma zu hören- bzw. lesen bekomme. 

kann mir jemand helfen bzw. sagen wie meine richtige vorgehensweise wäre bzw. ist.
1. soll ich eine kündigung schreiben und wenn ja an wen richte ich die?
2. soll ich die polizei einschalten?
3. oder lieber einfach nichts tun?

bin da sehr vorsichtig, habe keine lust für irgenwelche leistungen zu zahlen die ich nicht ma erhalten habe!!! :wall:

*HELP ME*


----------



## wahlhesse (22 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die richtige Vorgehensweise findest Du wenn Du auf dieser Seite ganz nach oben scrollst und die Hinweislinks liest und verstehst.

Du wirst Dich wundern, wie schnell Angst vor diesen Anbietern verschwunden ist.

Persönliche Beratung ist leider aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht zulässig.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## sky888 (22 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

ich würde gerne von meinem 14-tägigen wiederrufsrecht gebraucht machen und kündigen damit ich auf der sicheren seite bin.

doch an wenn schicke ich die
und vor allem wie (Fax, Postzustellung, Einschreiben) :unzufrieden:


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

..schicke es an mich und lege bitte noch einen 50-€-Schein bei. Vom taktischen her hat das den gleichen Effekt, nur dass mein allsonntägliches Abendprogramm dadurch bezahlt wäre!


----------



## katzenjens (22 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@sky888

Du hast die Hinweise oben auf der seite nicht sorgfältig genug gelesen, gelle? 

Noch ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Was Du anstatt sinnloser Einschreiben verschicken tun solltest:
YouTube - Beruhigungsvideo 

ich hoffe das war nun keine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung :scherzkeks:

Viele Grüße,
Jens

... welcher pro Tag bis zu 50 Mails / PNs mit exakt den gleichen Fragen bekommt. [baldrianeinwerf] :motz:


----------



## Rookie5713 (23 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Bin wie viele hierauch auf netarena tv hereingefallen.Wideruf gibts nicht.
da ich noch in meiner "Testphase" bin will ich denen noch en Einschreiben mit Rückschein schicken.Hat jemand die deutsche Adresse ? muss irgendwo in Bad Salzuflen liegen.
Noch eine Frage zum Inkasso Unternehmen.Kommen die tatsächlich zu einem nachhause, um das Geld persönlich einzutreiben?:cry::comphit:


----------



## wahlhesse (23 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Der katzenjens hat in dem Beitrag über Deinen bereits die Fragen beantwortet.
Was ist denn daran so schwierig zu verstehen?

Also, bitte auf dieser Seite ganz nach oben gehen und den Links in der Hinweisbox folgen. LESEN und verstehen!

Wir können aus rechtlichen Gründen niemanden ans Händchen nehmen und erzählen, was zu tun ist und was nicht. Aus den Hinweisen in der Infobox oben sollte aber jeder für sich herausfinden, dass der ganze Kram Kasperltheater ist!


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## jupp11 (23 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Rookie5713 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zum Inkasso Unternehmen.Kommen die tatsächlich zu einem nachhause, um das Geld persönlich einzutreiben?:cry::comphit:


Dringender Rat und  das ist keine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung: Hör auf miese
 Pseudo-Reality-Serien im Privat-TV zu sehen.
Dort wird solcher Mist verzapft.


----------



## poorsod (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen,

Wie ich gelesen habe, sind noch viele andere auf Netarena reingefallen. Ich habe hier auch schon gepostet und wollte euch nur mal mein status mitteilen.

Also habe heute wieder einen Brief vom Inkassounternehmen bekommen (Rechnung offen seit Juli 08 ), bin mittlerweilen auf 140.49€ angelangt....

Habe da noch eine kleine Frage. und zwar haben sie mir geschrieben:

...bei unserer bisherigen Tätigkeit sind wir davon ausgegangen, dass Sie gewillt sind, die berechtigten Ansprüche der Gläubigerin freiwillig auszugleichen. Leider scheinen Sie jedoch kein Interesse an einer gütlichen Einigung zu haben. ... Daher Zahlen, sonst Massnahmen... blabla

Das läuft schon immernoch zum guten für mich oder?!? habe solch einen konkreten Inkassobrief zum ersten mal erhalten.

mfg

Poorsod


----------



## bernhard (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



poorsod schrieb:


> blubber blubber..., die berechtigten Ansprüche der Gläubigerin ... blubber blubber


Die berechtigten, ja, die anderen, nein. So soll es sein. Wer unberechtigte Forderungen bezahlt, finanziert das Mahndroh-Theater.


----------



## zugzwang68 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hab jetzt das nächste problem, hab mich nach der letzten mahnung dazu verleiten lassen zu zahlen, hab mir gedacht jetzt ist ruhe, siehe da dieser betrag ist alle 4 monate fällig, wie schauts jetzt aus, habe immer darauf hingewiesen dass ich nie die absicht hatte dieses service zu wollen noch zu benützen. will aber keine deppensteuer mehr zahlen, war das einemal schon zuviel.

lg und bitte um kompetente antwort

viktor


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## helmar (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ein Hallo an alle GESCHAEDIGTEN

Nach der zweiten Mahnung ging ich zu einen Rechtsanwalt und die Nette Arena hat die Forderungen an mich eingestellt.:-p
Sie schrieb
Aufgrund Ihrer Streitigstellung wird die Fa.Net Arena lediglich aus Wirtschaftlichkeit und ohne Praejudiz fuer die Sach und Rechtslage die Forderung nicht weiter verfolgen
Der rechtlich zustandegekommene Vertrag mit ihren Mandanten wird rueckwirkend aus Kulanz storniert.

Ein Ratschlag von mir. Nicht einzahlen und ab zum Rechtsanwalt
 Lg. Aus Oesterreich:tannenbaum:


----------



## dvill (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Es ist leider unvermeidlich, dass selbst Betroffene auch gleich noch Supertipps für die anderen haben. Der Tipp ist jedenfalls blanker Unsinn.

Die Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben hört erfahrungsgemäß so oder so auf. Mit anwaltlicher Hilfe früher, siehe z.B.

law blog Archiv  Leere Drohung mit der Schufa

Insoweit kann man das machen, wenn man dafür zahlen will. Aber niemand muss einen Anwalt einschalten, um den Mahndrohmüll in der Altpapiertonne sammeln zu können.


----------



## Esther (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
mich hats erwischt!
Hab heute dir Rechnung bekommen über 80 Euro!

Erst dachte ich, dass ich den Anbieter gar nicht kenne, aber als ich mein Emailpostfach durchsucht habe und mir die seite nochmal genau nagesehen habe, hab ich gemerkt, dass ich wirklich vor ein paar wochen wohl auf dieser seite war und mich registriert habe!

Ich hab nochmals nachgsehen! Weder in den AGBs noch in einer der Mails (mit bestätigungslink und mit zugangsdaten) stand etwas von kostenpflichtigen Leistungen! Nur unten im ganz winzig klein gedruckten auf der Inetseite!

Ich habe die Leistungen nicht in anspruch genommen und die seite vergessen, bis die rechnung kam!

Ich hab per mail direkt widerspruch gegen dir Rechnung erhoben und auch eine fristlose Kündigung der augenscheinlichen Mitgliedschaft mitgeschickt.

Muss ich dennoch die 80 euro einmal zahlen? schließlich hab ich nicht innerhalb der 14-tägigen Frist widersprochen und erst jetzt gekündigt! (nach knapp 4 wochen) :wall:

Hoffe ihr verzeiht meine Dummheit und könnt mir helfen!
LG


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Gegen Dummheit hilft aufmerksam sein und Hilfe erkennen und annehmen. Bitte scroll dazu ganz zum Anfang dieser Seite zurück, dort siehst Du einen Infokasten, welcher alle Tipps enthält, welche man benötigt, um festzustellen, dass der ganze Kram Kasperltheater ist .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Esther (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Den ANfangstext hab ich natürlich gelesen!

Mein Problem ist allerdings, dass ich ja wirklich den Bestätigungsbutton benutzt und mich auch eineml eingeloggt habe!

Desweiteren hab ich das 14-tägige Widerrufsrecht überschritten!
Dachte deshalb, dass mein Fall etwas schwieriger sei!


Ist er also laut deiner Aussage nicht?!
LG


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Esther schrieb:


> Dachte deshalb, dass mein Fall etwas schwieriger sei!


Nicht schwieriger als die meisten der zigtausende User, die von Nutzlosseiten
*über die Kosten getäuscht* werden.
Genau das ist, warum die  Knaben  zwar drohen aber nie ernst machen.


----------



## Esther (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nachdem ich widerrufe und eine Kündigung eigereicht hatte! Wurden mir einfach meine Zugangsdaten nochmals geschickt!
Woraufhin ich erneut sagt, dass ich keine Zugangsdaten haben wolle, sonder lediglich die Kündigung einreicht habe!

Jetzt kam das hier:

"Sehr geehrte Frau XXX (stand mein Name),

Sie haben sich bisher 3 mal und zuletzt am 17.11.2008 22:45 Uhr eingeloggt. 
Somit ist Ihr Widerrufsrecht nach § 5.2 unseren AGB sofort erloschen.

5.2 der AGB besagt: Hat Netarena.tv mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden bereits vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist mit der Ausführung ihrer Dienstleistung begonnen oder hat der Kunde die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst, erlischt das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden vorzeitig. 


Ihr NetArena.Tv Team"


Ob ich mich wirklich schon 3mal eingeloggt habe bezweifel ich, aber soll ich jetzt wirklich einfach abwarten und nichts tun?!
Bin da so unsicher!
sry....dass ich so hartnäckig nachfrage!

LG


----------



## gartenfan (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Selbstverständlich nichts tun, außer auf den Weihnachtsmarkt gehen, Glühwein trinken u. Bratwurst essen. Auf keinen Fall das Weihnachtsfest vermiesen lassen, auch wenn noch diverse Rechnungen o. Mahnschreiben kommen sollten.

Frohe Weihnachstage !!


----------



## Patrone (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute,

mit mir ist nochmal so einer auf netarena.tv reingefallen. Allerdings habe ich habe ich mir diesen Thread von Beginn an durchgelesen. Und bin im Moment völlig entspannt. 

Krass finde ich, dass ich so dumm und naiv war, mir das nicht sofort durchgelesen zu haben. Was solls. Habe denen folgendes geschrieben:


Sehr geehrte Damen und    Herren,                                                            ...., den 08.12.2008

hiermit widerspreche ich bereits im Vorfeld allen Rechnungen, die Sie mir zusenden werden. Ich empfehle Ihnen etwaige Rechnungen mir erst gar nicht zu senden, damit Sie sich das Porto sparen. 

Sie werden von mir keinen Cent sehen, egal mit welchen Methoden sie versuchen mir Angst einzuflösen. Sie werden keinen Erfolg haben und schon gar keinen Cent von mir sehen. 

Ich habe mich bereits über die Verbraucherzentrale und übers Internet über ihre Firme (netarena.tv) informiert. Demnach werde ich Ihre Briefe als Gegenstandslos betrachten und umgehen und ungeöffnet ins Altpapier weiterleiten. 

Viel Spass noch beim verschicken von Rechnungen und Mahnungen!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen






Leute was solls.


----------



## Michael79 (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen.
jetzt hat`s auch mich erwischt.Hab mir Euere Beiträge schon durchgelesen und bin schon ein wenig ruhiger.Aber ich frag trotzdem nochmal bzw schilder wie es bei mir war:
Hab mich leider mitte November bei denen eingeloggt und hab versucht da fussball zu gucken.Das klappte nicht und seitdem bin ich auch nie wieder auf dieser seite gewesen.Letzten Freitag kam dann die Rechnung über 79.80€.
Habe denen geschrieben und als Antwort meine letzten Zugangsdaten mit IP Addi und Zeitpunkt des Bestätigungsklicks und Adresse bekommen.Das macht mich jetzt ein wenig stutzig. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen wegen dem Bestätigungsklick???Hab nicht mitbekommen das da Kosten auf mich zukommen.:wall:
Hab meiner Rechnung heute schon widersprochen.Irgendwas gekündigt hab ich nicht weil es meiner Meinung nach nichts zu kündigen gibt.
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da helfen.

BITTE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael79 (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo nochmal,
habe meiner Rechnung die per Post kam mit einer E-Mail widersprochen.Ist das OK?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Michael79 schrieb:


> Habe denen geschrieben und als Antwort meine letzten Zugangsdaten mit IP Addi und Zeitpunkt des Bestätigungsklicks und Adresse bekommen.


Selbst wenn sie es wirklich wären, what shall´s 
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## misterxxl (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute,

auch bei mir versuchen die Geld einzutreiben. Einmal Widerspruch und anschliessend komplett ignorieren - oder eine Brieffreundschaft mit denen beginnen. Aber Vorsicht: Das wird langweilig (und langwierig) da immer nur robotmails zurück kommen. Entsprechende Beispiele habe ich hier im Forum gelesen und - ich muss zugeben - ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert.

 [ edit]


----------



## Patrone (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Leute seht es positiv. Mit dem Erhalt der Rechnungen und Mahnungen habt ihr endlich wieder Schmierpapier. Denn die Rückseite dürfte ja nicht bedruckt sein. Und Fresszettel kann man immer brauchen.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Michael79 (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,
hat denn schonmal jemand eine Mail mit seinen Zugangsdaten bekommen???


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Michael79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat denn schonmal jemand eine Mail mit seinen Zugangsdaten bekommen???


Mir scheint, das funktioniert bei denen nicht so gut. Mir gehen die vom Nachbarprojekt movie-tester.com vom 19.11. auch noch ab:  Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Movie-tester.com ist jetzt MOVIE-SCOUT.com


> Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Verifizierungsmail von dem Anbieter erhalten.


----------



## Hennrj (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Ihr Lieben 
Habe am 05122008 auch scheisse gebaut 
Bin jetzt durch eure Beitäge wieder etwas ruhiger
Aber was ist den so beim zb Gartenfreund nach den Inkasso schreiben geworden
Bin neu bei euch und der PC und ich sind nicht die besten Freunde
Danke
Hennrj


----------



## Esther (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Michael79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat denn schonmal jemand eine Mail mit seinen Zugangsdaten bekommen???


 

Ja, nach dem ich das erste mal gekündigt hatte, haben die mir (anstatt ne Bstätigung der Kündigung) meine Zugangsdaten und den Bestätigungslink nochmal geschickt!
Keine Ahnung, was das sollte!....totaler Quatsch!


----------



## Milrom (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo! Bin ebenfalls zu der gleichen Zahlung eingeladen worden. Hab diese Seite mal rein informativ geöffnet und meine mail hinterlassen, ohne das Angebot je zu nutzen. Das macht sofort mal 79,80 Euro.
Denke nicht daran, zu zahlen. Wofür auch?
Wenn jemand mehr über diese dub(a)iose Firma erfährt oder weiter mit Zahlunsaufforderungen beglückt wird, bitte auch mich zu informieren. Mache gerne bei einer evtl. Sammelklage mit.
Ansonsten mache ich was gegen die Kälte mit diesen diversen Schreiben ... .
lG aus Tirol
Milrom


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Milrom schrieb:


> Mache gerne bei einer evtl. Sammelklage mit.


Aber nicht in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## doris.kruppa (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich bin heute auch ein Opfer dieser dubiosen Firma. Hab mich vor Wochen angemeldet und hab wenn überhaupt ne halbe Folge angeschaut, und heute promp ne Rechnung von 79,80 Euro bekommen.
Helft mir bitte weiter: Soll ich das komplett ignorieren? Oder soll ich wenigstens kündigen? Zahlen werd ich das auf keinen Fall. 

Gott sei dank bin ich nicht allein!


----------



## Hennrj (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Servus
Es ist sehr bruhigend nicht alleine zu sein 
aber irgenwie habe ich schon etwas muffe was da noch kommt
Mahnungen Inkasso Schufa weis der geier was noch alles.
Auf eine art und weise ist man trotzdem alleine.
Aber man war ja auch alleine und so blöd sich bei denen gratis Fussball ansehen zu wollen
Habe natürlich wiederruf eingelegt keine chance Werde ihnen noch einmal schreiben 
Das sie das mahnporto bitte zu weihnachten spenden sollen ICH SITZE DIE SACHE AUS


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,

ein Hinweis an alle neu hinzugekommenen:
Bitte rollt zum Anfang dieser Seite zurück. Dort befindet sich ein Hinweisfeld mit allen wichtigen Verweisen zum Thema. Diese bitte sorgfältig durchlesen. Danach sollte klar sein, was zu tun oder was besser nicht zu tun ist.

Fragen wie "was soll ich machen?" oder "soll ich dieses oder jenes machen" können aus rechtlichen Gründen (unerlaubte Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall) nicht beantwortet werden.

Normalerweise sollten die Hinweise oben alle Angst nehmen. Auch kann in dem Beitragsbaum zurückgegangen werden, da sind auch immer wieder wichtige Tipps enthalten.

Wem das nicht reicht, dem ist der Kontakt mit einer Verbraucherzentrale zu empfehlen. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Gerhart (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Zusammen,

auch mich hat´s bei Netarena erwischt. Wollte im Internet nach einem Anbieter des Fußballspiels Bayern / Hoffenheim suchen und kam dabei zu Netarena. Von einer Übertragung war natürlich keine Rede. Irgendwie wurde ich dann stutzig und sah mir nach der Registrierung die AGB`s an. Hätte ich natürlich vorher machen sollen. Ich habe darauf von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht, worauf mir bei E-Mail mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich mich bereits einige Male eingelockt hätte und damit gem. § 5.2 der AGB`s mein Widerrufsrecht verwirkt wäre. Ich habe darauf hin noch schriftlich mit Einschreiben-Rückschein widerrufen. Ist eine derartige Aushebelung der AGB`s eigentlich rechtens? Wie soll ich denn das Produkt testen, wenn ich 14 Tage hervon keinen Gebrauch machen darf, ohne das Widerrufsrecht zu verwirken. Meine Ansicht ist eine solche Regelung sittenwidrig. Was meint ihr?

Gerhart


----------



## Maddoc23 (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hab heute die 1. Mahnung bekommen! Jetzt hab ich wenigstens weiteres Heizmaterial für den Winter!


----------



## jupp11 (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Gerhart schrieb:


> Meine Ansicht ist eine solche Regelung sittenwidrig.


Hast du den Thread gelesen? Dann  sollte eigentlich  klar sein, in welcher
 ( dunklen bzw  schon rabenschwarzen ) Ecke  des Internet dieser Ladens steckt.


----------



## Gerhart (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Bei der ganzen Sache handelt es sich um einen sogenannten *Fernabsatzvertrag*, wonach das Widerrufsrecht erlischt, sobald man sich mit dem Passwort, welches einem per E-Mail zugesandt wird, eingelockt hat. Hierauf weist auch Netarena in seinen AGB`s hin. So einfach wie die sich das machen, ist es aber nicht. Dieser Hinweis muss  klar und verständlich hervorgehoben werden, z.B. mit den Zugangsdaten. Gem. *§ 307 BGB* sind die Bestimmungen in den AGB`s unwirksam, wenn sie den Vertragspartner des Verwenders entgegen den Geboten von Treu und Glauben unangemessen benachteiligen. Demnach müsste der Ausschluss der Widerrufsrechts bei Nutzung unwirksam sein. 

Gerhart


----------



## komischerkleinermann (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Zum Thema Widerrufs- bzw. Rückgaberecht (Deutschland) habe ich hier einen interessanten Link gefunden:

§ 355 BGB Das neue Widerrufsrecht Gesetzestexte vom Neuen Schuldrecht

Hier steht nichts davon, dass das Widerrufsrecht auch vor Ablauf von zwei Wochen erlöschen kann. Insofern denke ich, ist der entsprechende Passus der AGB's von Netarena, dass das Widerrufsrecht mit dem Einloggen erlischt nicht rechtens.

Zum deutschen Fernabsatzgesetz als solches hier noch ein Link:

§ 312 b BGB Fernabsatzvertrag, Fernabsatz-Gesetzestexte vom Neuen Schuldrecht


----------



## Hennrj (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo ihr zwei
Bin bei denen auch am0512008 aufgesessn
Nur was kann man jezt machen ????
ich glaube nichts nur abwarten da sie ja nur ausreden haben und einen nicht aus den test abo rauslassen sondern behaupten abg5.2 erlischt die wiederspruchsfrist
L.g. Hennrj


----------



## ajwe60 (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Das sie das mahnporto bitte zu weihnachten spenden sollen ICH SITZE DIE SACHE AUS


 Das ist das Beste was du machen kannst...

Ich wünsche allen Mitleidsgenossen eine schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Gruß

ajwe60


----------



## mückebienchen (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Erfahrungen mit Netarena.TV bzw. mit dem Betreiber dieses Portals 
RS Web Services (JPC)
P.O.Box 122563 
Dubai - United Arab Emirates

gemacht hat.
Durch eine Werbemail bin ich auf diese Seite gelangt und habe mich zu einem 14-tägigem Test-Abo hinreißen lassen, um dass Angebot, Empfang weltweiter TV-Kanäle, einmal auszuprobieren. Habe aber noch am gleichen Tag das Test-Abo wieder gekündigt. Somit war die Angelegenheit für mich erledigt, dachte ich zumindestens.
Kürzlich erhielt ich vom deutschen Vertreter des Betreibers
FS Web Services
Postfach 1202, 32064 Bad Salzuflen 
eine Rechnung in Höhe von 79,80 €, weitere werden sicherlich noch folgen.
In den AGB dieser Firma heißt es sinngemäß, hat der Kunde vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung begonnen, erlischt die Widerruffrist sofort.
D.h. wenn man "testet", wandelt sich das Angebot sofort in einen Vertrag um.
Die angeführte Rechnung habe ich natürlich nicht bezahlt. Habe auch bis heute auch keinen formgerechten schriftlichen Vetrag erhalten.

[/quote]


----------



## mückebienchen (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Was ist da jetzt bei dir rausgekommen ? Weil ich habe das gleiche Problem !


----------



## komischerkleinermann (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Soweit ich weis hat noch NIEMAND je einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid von Netarena bzw. RS Web Services / FS Web Services erhalten. Mehr als Drohmahnungen schreiben haben die anscheinend nicht drauf...


----------



## Gerhart (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Habe gleich nach meiner Dummheit per Einschreiben-Rückschein gekündigt. Jetzt warte ich mal ab, was kommt. Zahlen werde ich jedenfalls nicht. Sollte ich irgenwann Mal einen Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht zugestellt bekommen, werde ich unter Hinweis auf § 307 BGB widersprechen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die dann weitermachen werden. Abwarten und Klühwein trinken.


----------



## mückebienchen (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich bin heute bei der polizei gewesen ! Die haben auch zu mir gesagt auf gar keinen Fall bezahlen ! Meistens  kommt eine 2. Rechnung mit Mahngebühr und wenn mann darauf nicht reagiert hören sie meistens auf ! HOFFENTLICH !


----------



## Opfer1983 (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe jetzt schon unmengen von Rechnungen bekommen und auch schon die zweite oder dritte Mahnung von COLL€CTOR Forderungsmanagment.

Der Betrag steigt ständig und wenn ich ehrlich bin auch die Angst was kommt.
Hatte mich dort auch angemeldet im Glauben das alles gratis wäre. Dann aber wieder gekündigt und trotzdem ging die ganze Kacke los.

Weiss auch net wie lange das noch so weiter gehen soll. 

Hört das jemals auf?

Gruss

Sven


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die Zahl der Belästigungen ist nur verständlich durch ihre Wertlosigkeit. Ist die Altpapiertonne nicht groß genug?


----------



## Opfer1983 (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich kann mir bald nen extra Ordner nur wegen dem Mist anlegen :-D

Aber ganz ehrlich ich finds traurig das man solchen miesen Abzockern wie z.B. Netarena nicht das Handwerk legen kann. Solche Leute gehören hinter Gitter.

Gruss

Sven


----------



## mückebienchen (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

ich habe jetzt gestern das widerrufsrecht ( von hier der seite) geschickt und heute antwort von den [....] bekommen !:wall: Von wegen vielen dank für ihren auftrag !!!! die sind doch nicht mehr ganz dicht oder ? Kann mir jetzt mal jemand sagen wann die [ edit] aufhört ?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



mückebienchen schrieb:


> Kann mir jetzt mal jemand sagen wann die [...] aufhört ?



Wenn das hier abgearbeitet ist.


----------



## althaus (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die Bemerkungen zum Thema netarena sind insoweit unvollständig, als in den AGB des Anbieters der Kündigungsausschluss bei willentlicher und wissentlicher Inanspruchnahme einer Leistung angegeben ist.
Unklar ist lediglich die Formulierung zur Testmitgliedschaft.
Ob das aber reicht, um festzustellen, dass der gesamte Vertrag gegenstandslos ist, darf zumindest bezweifelt werden.
s. auch Fernabsatzgesetz


----------



## althaus (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Gerhart schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Sache handelt es sich um einen sogenannten *Fernabsatzvertrag*, wonach das Widerrufsrecht erlischt, sobald man sich mit dem Passwort, welches einem per E-Mail zugesandt wird, eingelockt hat. Hierauf weist auch Netarena in seinen AGB`s hin. So einfach wie die sich das machen, ist es aber nicht. Dieser Hinweis muss  klar und verständlich hervorgehoben werden, z.B. mit den Zugangsdaten. Gem. *§ 307 BGB* sind die Bestimmungen in den AGB`s unwirksam, wenn sie den Vertragspartner des Verwenders entgegen den Geboten von Treu und Glauben unangemessen benachteiligen. Demnach müsste der Ausschluss der Widerrufsrechts bei Nutzung unwirksam sein.
> 
> Gerhart


ich habe da auch so meine Zweifel, ob die Vertragsklauseln wirklich so unklar sind wie viele Forummitglieder es sehen oder sehen wollen.
Für mich ist die Frage eher die, wie man eine Leistungserbringung testen soll (was ja angeblich kostenlos sein soll) wenn man dies nur bei Inanspruchnahme eines 12 Monate Abos erreichen kann.


----------



## bernhard (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ist heute großer Zweifler- und Bedenkenträger-Tag?

Gibt es sonst nichts zu tun am 3. Advent?


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Um mal etwas Realismus einzubringen:


> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt. Die Abmahnung konnte in Dubai bisher nicht zugestellt werden.


http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf (Seite 12)

Die Gelegenheit zur Fachsimpelei über Feinheiten der AGBs wird sich vermutlich nicht ergeben, weil die wirklichen Drahtzieher das Licht der Öffentlichkeit und besonders der Gerichtsbarkeit eher meiden.

Das Einschüchterungsgewerbe lebt von denen, die sich durch die dümmlichen Mahndroh-Briefe ordentlich ins Bockshorn jagen lassen. Die anderen behalten ihr Geld.


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V. bittet:


> Sollten Sie eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten haben, informieren Sie uns bitte über die aktuelle Bankverbindung !


Siehe Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.


----------



## althaus (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo dvill,
auf der Seite der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg habe ich eine derartige Aufforderung nicht gefunden.
Habe ich nicht richtig hingesehen?


----------



## Gerhart (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Auf der Startseite der Verbraucherzentrale unter "Ich bin in der Abofalle -holt mich raus- findet man auch die Abmahnung der Netarena. Ich bin jetzt beruhigt und warte gelassen die weitere Entwicklung ab.


----------



## althaus (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo dvill,
danke für den Hinweis.
Für alle netarena-Geschädigten will ich noch den folgenden Hinweis der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg anfügen:
"Manchmal wird behauptet, durch die Nutzung des Services sei das Widerrufsrecht erloschen. Das ist falsch. Denn die Nutzung innerhalb einer "Testzeit" darf auf keinen Fall zu einem Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts führen" Ende des Zitats
Quelle:Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg
          Telefon+Internet
          Aktuelles
          Ich bin in der Abofalle-holt mich hier raus vom 15.12.2008


----------



## ajwe60 (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute,
jetzt dachte ich in diesem Jahr Ruhe zu haben aber nein, bekam heute wieder Mal eine Zahlungsaufforderung v. COLLEKTOR über 142,84€, zahlbar bis zum 24.12.
Natürlich werde ich immer noch nicht zahlen! Die denken wohl, das ich ihnen noch ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk überweise!
Trotz allem, lasse ich mir nicht die Feiertage vermiesen und hoffe, das alle anderen das gleiche tun werden.
Wie gesagt...allen schöne Feiertage.

Gruß
ajwe60


----------



## Opfer1983 (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,

Ein bekannter hatte ein ähnlichen Fall jedoch bei Mega-downloads.net.
Seine Schwester arbeitet in einer Anwaltskanzlei und er hat von dort ein Brief an die [........] schreiben lassen und hat jetzt seit einem guten halben Jahr ruhe.

Bin jetzt auch am überlegen die Sache einem Anwalt zu übergeben damit endlich mal Ruhe ist.

Gruss

Sven


----------



## Wembley (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Opfer1983 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch am überlegen die Sache einem Anwalt zu übergeben damit endlich mal Ruhe ist.


Es kann sein, dass du dann deine Ruhe hast. Aber Garantie gibt es dafür keine. 

Wobei, wenn man weiß, wie diese Schreiben von diesen Anbietern zu bewerten sind, sollte dies ja das Nervenkostüm nicht belasten. So gesehen kann man sich ja einen Anwalt auch sparen.


----------



## Shao (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab hier hin und wieder mitgelesen und möchte meinen eigenen Fall jetzt mal schildern.

Ich hab mich am 15.09.2008 auf der Seite Netarena.tv angemeldet.

Hab ein bisschen rumgeschaut, war nicht zufrieden und für mich hat sich das dann erledigt. War mit der Seite total unzufrieden und hab sie seitdem nicht mehr genutzt.

Zu der Zeit stand nichts von Kosten auf der Startseite, bzw ich hab nichts bewusst davon gelesen bzw lesen können.

Nunja.. nach ner Zeit kam dann die Rechnung. Ich war erstaunt da ich eben wie gesagt nichts von Kosten wusste. Es stand nichts da von 14 Tage kostenlos, sondern für mich war es im allgemeinen kostenlos.

Agb's hatte ich natürlich nicht gelesen, gekündigt hatte ich somit auch nichts.

Hier hab ich immer was von Betrug usw gelesen und NICHT zahlen.

Hab ich auch nicht gemacht, bis jetzt haben die keinen Cent von mir gesehen.
Heute kam dann allerdings das Schreiben von Collector Forderungsmanagement..

Kosten derzeit 135.53 Euro.

Was soll ich jetzt tun? Zahlen oder nicht?

Ich mein.. gekündigt hatte ich ja nichts...


Gruß,
Shao


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Shao schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun?



Lesen und schaun. Die Links stehen oben auf der Seite. Danach sollte es klar sein. 
Wenn nicht > Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt  

Persönliche Rechtsberatung gibt es hier nicht, da gesetzlich verboten.


----------



## althaus (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Was soll ich jetzt tun? 
ist natürlich im konkreten Fall schwer zu sagen.
Was aber das "Unternehmen" selbst anbetrifft, erfüllt es keineswegs die
lt. Gesetz geforderten Anforderungen.
Deshalb hier mal einige Auszüge aus dem zutreffenden Gesetz über Fernabsatzverträge
Quelle: Bundesministerium der Justiz
§1 Informationspflichten bei Fernabsatzverträgen
(1) Der Unternehmer muss dem Verbraucher....... folgende Informationen
zur Verfügung stellen:
1. seine Identität, ...das öffentliche Unternehmrnsregister,....die zugehörige Registernummer
2. die Identität eines Vertreters
3. die ladungsfähige Anschrift des Unternehmers...
10. ...,insbesondere Namen und Anschrift desjenigen, gegenüber dem der Widerruf zu erklären ist,...
Ob insoweit mit dieser "Firma" überhaupt ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, darf zumindest in Zweifel gezogen werden, insbesondere auch deshalb,
weil die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg die Abmahnung mangels ladungsfähiger Adresse nicht zustellen konnte. (s. dort)


----------



## komischerkleinermann (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Shao schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun? Zahlen oder nicht?
> 
> Ich mein.. gekündigt hatte ich ja nichts...
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Shao,

ganz allgemein gilt: Wenn man über wesentliche Details eines Vertrages in Unkenntnis ist (z.B. über die Kostenpflicht) kommt auch kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande. Ein erstmaliges Erwähnen der Kosten in den AGB ist auf jeden Fall unzureichend. Und wo es keinen rechtskräftigen Vertrag gibt muß man auch nichts bezahlen.
Man kann natürlich trotzdem so nett sein, und vorsorglich der Forderung widersprechen. Ob dieser Widerspruch dann tatsächlich gelesen wird, steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt, aber man selbst hat das wenigstens in seinen Akten, und vielleicht bruhigt das ja ein wenig die Nerven.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> ist natürlich im konkreten Fall schwer zu sagen.


Auch  wenn es relativ simpel ist,  darf es nicht als persönliche Beratung gepostet werden
 ( Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz )

Das gilt auch für alle andern, die hier gerne mit ( persönlichem) Rat und  Tat 
zur Seite stehen möchten.

Postings, die dagegen  verstoßen, werden entweder editiert oder ganz gelöscht


----------



## Ronaldo (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

In einer Zahlungsaufforderung von dem [...........], die ich heute erhalten habe, ist ein neues Konto bei der Postbank angegeben. Offensichtlich wurde die alte Bankverbindung (in Kenntnis der [........] Machenschaften?) gekündigt. 
Keine Ahnung, ob das eine Möglichkeit ist, der Seuche Herr zu werden.

nB: natürlich zahle ich nicht

herzliche Grüße an alle - nicht irre machen lassen!!


----------



## 85Anna (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Gerhart schrieb:


> Habe gleich nach meiner Dummheit per Einschreiben-Rückschein gekündigt. Jetzt warte ich mal ab, was kommt. Zahlen werde ich jedenfalls nicht. Sollte ich irgenwann Mal einen Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht zugestellt bekommen, werde ich unter Hinweis auf § 307 BGB widersprechen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die dann weitermachen werden. Abwarten und Klühwein trinken.


 

Hallo!

Ich habe auch das Problem, dass ich jetzt eine Rechnung erhalten habe.

Meine Frage: Einschreiben ist ja gut und schön - aber an welche Adresse habt ihr das geschickt? auf eine PO Box (Dubai) kann man ja normalerweise kein Einschreiben schicken? Oder habt Ihr an das deutsche Unternehmen geschrieben?

Bitte dringend um Hilfe, da ich das Rücktrittsschreiben heute noch wegschicken will. (Hab mich übrigens vom Konsumentenschutz von der Arbeiterkammer in Ö beraten lassen...) 

Danke!

LG


----------



## blowfish (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



85Anna schrieb:


> (Hab mich übrigens vom Konsumentenschutz von der Arbeiterkammer in Ö beraten lassen...)



Da fragst du noch, was du machen sollst. Da sind die ja vom Konsumentenschutz richtige Plinsen wenn du noch Fragen hast. 
Über den Sinn oder besser Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften kannst du ja in dem Link im oberen Hinweiskasten nachlesen.


----------



## sdrimi (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Seit ewigen Zeiten bin ich im Internet und nie ist etwas passiert.
Nun auch mir mit dieser dubiosen Firma aus Dubai.
Wie sich auch Jeder entscheidet, was er tun wird, ob er zahlt oder nicht.
Wir sollten dafür sorgen, dass dieser Firma das Handwerk gelegt wird.
Ich denke an eine Sammelklage. Wer macht so etwas?
Die Leistungen, die da geboten werden sind mehr als spärlich. Findet man überall.
Keine Serie unnd kein Film in deutscher Sprache. Die TV- und Radiosender und Sportevents findet man überall und kostenlos. 
Sollte Leistung vorhanden sein, würde ich gern bezahlen.
Jegliche Kulanz lässt diese Firma vermissen.
Alles ist so angelegt, dass man nur das Geld will.
Auf der Startseite kein Hinweis auf Kosten.
Wie auch immer, ich lass mir meine Stimmung durch so etwas nicht versauen.
Wer sein Geld so verdienen will, wird letztlich scheitern. Pfui kann man nur sagen.


----------



## Gerhart (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Habe mein Kündigung per Einschreiben-Rückschein nach Ottobrunn geschickt. Bisher kam der Rückschein nicht zurück. Wahrscheinlich holt keiner die Post ab.


----------



## althaus (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Auch ich habe das Kündigungsschreiben termingerecht am 12.12.2008 per Einschreiben/Rückschein an die Adresse Ottobrunn geschickt, ohne dass
der Rückschein bisher zurückgekommen ist.
Zusätzlich habe ich die Kündigung noch per Fax und per E-Mail verschickt
(also Gürtel und Hosenträger!).
Bisher keine Reaktion.


----------



## spacereiner (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Wahrscheinlich holt keiner die Post ab.


 
Würde ich auch nicht machen:-D

Leute,lasst die Schreiberei und nutzt das Geld fürs Porto sinnvoller


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



sdrimi schrieb:


> Ich denke an eine Sammelklage. Wer macht so etwas?


Niemand , es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## komischerkleinermann (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



sdrimi schrieb:


> Ich denke an eine Sammelklage.


 
Das kommt davon, wenn man zuviele amerikanische Filme / Fernsehserien anschaut... :-p


----------



## Mirko 28 (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich Habe das gleiche problem habe inzwischen schon eine mahnung bekommen
habe schon unzählige mahle versucht jemand TEL unter der angegebenen nummer zu erreichen aber vergebens und auch auf E-mail reagiren die nicht 
( Unser Hotlineteam steht Ihnen bei Rückfragen gern zur Verfügung )
der genaue wortlaut des schreibens und dann erreicht mann nie manden
ein witz oder


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das elfte Gebot lautet:

*"Du sollst keine Hotlines halbseidener Unternehmen anrufen."*

Denn: alles, was während solcher Gespräche gesagt wird, kann im Streitfall später bestritten oder anders dargestellt werden.
Was man im Streitfall nicht schriftlich, schwarz auf weiß hat, ist regelmäßig als nicht existent zu betrachten.

Soll man jedoch überhaupt irgendwelche Brieffreundschaften pflegen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## mückebienchen (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich habe heute auch ne mahnung bekommen ! Das beste ist das ich bis zum 14.12. Zahlen sollte und am 17.12 haben die die mahnung rausgeschickt ! Ich glaube denen geht der Arsch auf grundeis ! Ich nimms ganz gelassen sollen sie doch klagen !!!!
Frohe Weihnachten euch allen !:sun::sun::sun::scherzkeks:


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



mückebienchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube denen geht der Arsch auf grundeis !


Wohl kaum, warum auch? Die sind derartig sicher verpackt, dass denen derzeit niemand an den Karren fahren kann. Ein paar Zahlungsaufälle gehören zum unternehmerischen Risiko, das ist bei denen einkalkuliert.



mückebienchen schrieb:


> Ich nimms ganz gelassen


Wenn doch nur alle so denken würden und sich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen ließen!





			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> „Jemanden ins *Bockshorn* jagen“ bedeutet, jemanden in die Enge treiben, einschüchtern, verunsichern oder auf eine falsche Fährte locken.


----------



## liesel123 (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

habe durch eine  mich dort angemeldet, worauf mir nach der anmeldung eine e-mail zugeschickt werden sollte, die einen aktivierungslink enthalten sollte..
da diese nicht einging, habe ich das nicht weiter reagiert, also auch keinerlei dienste in anspruch genommen..dann folgte rechnung über 79,80, die ich per e-mail widderrufen habe..(keine antwort) 
die hotline-Nr. wird nicht abgenommen....
gestern kam 1.mahnung mit mahngebüren und androhung weiterer schritte....

habe seit gestern aber 2 e-mails bekommen...in denen wird netarena als kostenloses TV-portal angepriesen......  


> ============================================================
> NetArena ist Webfernsehen der neuesten Generation.
> 
> Pay-TV war gestern, bezahle nie wieder für TV-Gebühren oder Special TV-Events
> ...


schon seltsam , oder.....ich zahle nichts....

wann wird etwas gegen solche breifkastenfirmen unternimmen....?


----------



## spacereiner (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Hole dir KOSTENLOS


 
Von Wegen kostenlos:-D

Habs mal getestet.Das ist alles nur Schrott was man da sehen kann und so gut wie nichts ist in deutsch

Und die Quali ist einfach grottig.Ist nur ein Geruckel

Für so ein Dreck Geld zahlen:-?

Bestimmt nicht


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



liesel123 schrieb:


> habe seit gestern aber 2 e-mails bekommen...in denen wird netarena als kostenloses TV-portal angepriesen......


Vorsicht im Umgang mit persönlichen Daten.

Hinter der id= steht eine persönliche ID, mit der die Mailvermüller die Mailadresse zuordnen können.


> Versenden Sie Ihre eMailings und Newsletter innerhalb kürzester Zeit voll personalisiert mit kajomi MAIL - zu einem hervorragenden Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis!


kajomi.de/kajomiMAIL.html

http://centralops.net/co/DomainDossier.aspx?addr=kjm2.de&dom_whois=true


----------



## liesel123 (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

ja..danke...habe keinen link einsetzen wollen...


----------



## NeoCG (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hey  Ich habe heute auch so einen Brief erhalten kann mich allerdings gar nicht erinnern mich jemals angemeldet zu haben  ... naja ist ja auch eigentlich egal denn ich bin noch minderjährig - heißt nicht geschäftsfähig! Weiß einer was ich jetzt genau tun muss? Müssen meine Eltern eine Mail an die schreiben in der sie den Kauf oder was auch immer ablehnen?
Danke im Vorraus,
MfG
chris


----------



## webwatcher (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



NeoCG schrieb:


> ! Weiß einer was ich jetzt genau tun muss? Müssen meine Eltern eine Mail an die schreiben in der sie den Kauf oder was auch immer ablehnen?



Alle erforderlichen Informationen stehen unter den Links oben auf der Seite.


----------



## Patrone (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Frage an Alle:

Nachdem ich mich angemeldet habe, könnte ich es ja auch weiter nutzen. Die Rechnungen werde die so oder so an mich schicken und ich werde selbstverständlich *nicht *bezahlen.


----------



## NeoCG (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Zitat von *NeoCG*
> 
> :
> ! Weiß einer was ich jetzt genau tun muss? Müssen meine Eltern eine Mail an die schreiben in der sie den Kauf oder was auch immer ablehnen?
> Alle erforderlichen Informationen stehen unter den Links oben auf der Seite.



Ja aber meine Frage war jetzt eigentlich was meine Eltern machen müssen! Wenn der Vertrag nicht gültig ist ehe sie zugestimmt haben hieße das ja sie müssten da nichts hinschicken! Allerdings weiß ich nicht warum ich ihnen das dann überhaupt sagen muss?! Also nicht, dass ich ein Problem damit hätte aber iwie geht das für da nicht klar draus hervor!


----------



## spacereiner (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Wenn der Vertrag nicht gültig ist ehe sie zugestimmt haben hieße das ja sie müssten da nichts hinschicken


 
Ich WÜRDE es so machen:-p

Leute,in zwei Tagen ist Weihnachen

Habt ihr keine anderen Sorgen:-?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Genau.
Und dann kommt Sylvester/Neujahr.

Auch da wird keine Zeit sein zum Trübsal blasen oder Nachsinnen über bundesscharfrichterliche Inkassobeitreibungen nebst Androhung der Pfändung von Zahnstochern, Unterwäsche oder Pfandglas.

Und am 3.1. ist auch ein Feiertag. - Das wusstest Ihr noch nicht? Aber jetzt wisst Ihr´s. Das ist nämlich der

Tag der nichtbezahlten Nutzlos-Kasperletheater-und-Mahndroh-Fasel-Forderungen.​
An diesem Tag soll herrschen eitel Freude, Sonnenschein, und Frei-Pfannkuchen für alle Drangsalierten und Bedrohten.
Auch da ist keine Zeit zum Trübsal blasen.
Und - was soll ich sagen?
Auch danach nicht. Es gibt einfach besseres zu tun.


----------



## althaus (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Heute bekam ich auf mein Kündigungsschreiben folgende E-Mail:​ 


> Sehr geehrter NetArena Kunde,
> 
> Wir bestätigen Ihnen Ihre Kündigung zum 24.12.2009.
> 
> ...



Offensichtlich ein neuer Trick in der Hoffnung das Datum würde überlesen.​


----------



## Gerhart (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Prima, immerhin hat man Dir die Kündigung bestätigt. Mein Kündigung, die ich mit Einschreiben-Rückschein versandt hatte, kam heute als nicht abgeholt zurück. Mich ärgert nur das schöne Porto, was ich mir hätte sparen können.
Vergesst NetArena und feiert Weihnachten!


----------



## althaus (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Prima, immerhin hat man Dir die Kündigung bestätigt.
Ja, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die glauben ich hätte anstelle von 2009 das Jahr 2008 gelesen und würde dem nicht widersprechen.
Somit hätten sie dann ein neues Argument für eine nicht gekündigte Mitgliedschaft.
Den Rückschein des Einschreibens habe ich nicht zurückbekommen.
War gestern beim Anwalt.
Auskunft: Wenn fristgemäß gekündigt ist alles erledigt.
Rechnung dennoch ein Mal widersprechen.


----------



## Maddoc23 (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hab heute die letzte Zahlungsaufforderung von netarena erhalten. Hoffe dabei bleibts auch *g*


----------



## wahlhesse (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Kleiner Tipp am Rande:
Bevor man "Kündigungsschreiben" verschickt, sollte man sehen, ob nicht vielleicht das Wort "Widerruf" angebrachter wäre.
Zum nachlesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post130928

Auch in den Musterschreiben ist das Wort "Kündigung" verpönt.

Es zeigt sich immer wieder, dass bevor man reagiert, sich erstmal informieren sollte. Oben auf jeder Seite hier im Forum steht ein Hinweiskasten. Die Links dort anklicken und sorgfältig lesen!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Und der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten:
Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Maddoc23 (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hab jetzt auch noch Mal eine eingeschriebenen Rücktritt an RS Services geschickt. Und jetzt werde ich mir den ganzen Papierkram gut aufheben und alles noch folgende mit Vergnügen ignorieren^^


----------



## althaus (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Werft doch bitte mal einen Blick auf folgenden Auszug aus einem Angebot
von netarena.tv, den ich unter "meine-webhilfe.com" gefunden habe.


> Ist der Vertrag gemäß Konsumentenschutz dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zustande gekommen, hat der Kunde das Recht, die Dienstleistung von netarena.tv oder webtunr.com zunächst 14 Tage lang im Wege einer Testmitgliedschaft zu erproben. Die Testmitgliedschaft ist innerhalb dieser 14 Tage jederzeit kündbar. Auch während der Testmitgliedschaft kann das ganze Angebot in Anspruch genommen werden. Einer Angabe von Gründen bedarf es für den Widerruf nicht. Entscheidend für die Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist ist die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs.


----------



## katzenjens (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Gruselig.
Der Betreiber der Webseite meine-webhilfe(dot)com verdient sich mit der Verlinkung zur Nutzlosbranche ein Zubrot. Plumper gehts wohl nicht :wall:.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Der Betreiber der Webseite meine-webhilfe(dot)com verdient sich mit der Verlinkung zur Nutzlosbranche ein Zubrot. Plumper gehts wohl nicht


Das ist wirklich ein Hammer. Er wirbt mit dem Spruch


> Willkommen in der Zone des *kostenfreien Internets*.
> MP3 und TV Downloads stehen hier legal zur Verfügung.


und leitet dann zur kostenpflichtigen Netarena! :bandit


----------



## Hennrj (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo ihr Lieben
Bleibt doch einfach cool und lasst euch den
Jahreswechsel wegen der Netten Arena nicht versauen
Ich sitze die sache aus
Happy New Year
Hennrj


----------



## spacereiner (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Ich sitze die sache aus


 
Ist wohl das sinnvollste was man machen kann


----------



## hansel76 (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

guten abend an alle, mich hat es auch erwischt. habe mich am 22.12.08 bei netarena nagemeldet und am 27.12. gekündigt dank ihrer online warnung. kündigung wurde mit der begündung ich hätte mich 10mal eingelogt, nicht angenommen. lt.agb 5.2glaube ich hätte ich nicht kündigen können.es hiess aber das ich 14tg probezeit habe. liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

...meiner Meinung nach nicht! Wenn einer eine "Probezeit" einräumt und diese vorzeitig wegen der Nutzung des Angebotes (wofür die Probezeit ja wortgemäß da ist) auslaufen lässt, dann liegt er mMn falsch mit der Auslegung seines Rechtes.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieser Laden es auf juristische Auseinandersetzungen 
drauf ankommen läßt,  liegt im  homöopathischen Bereich


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> dieser Laden


...ist ja gut gesagt - gibt es diesen Laden überhaupt? Ist dieser Laden nicht eher eine Fata Morgana und genau so virtuell, wie sein Angebot?
Wer zahlt eigentlich wohin seine Steuern von den Geldern, die er in Deutschland erwirtschaftet? Deshalb stelle ich die Behauptung auf, dass jeder, an dieses Unternehmens zahlt, die Steuerflucht von mindestens einem deutschen Unternehmen aktiv unterstützt. Für Steuerflüchtlinge und deren Angebote ergibt sich von Haus aus keine Zahlungsverpflichtung.


----------



## dvill (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Allgemein gesagt:

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Post in elektronischer oder Papierform mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Inhalten und nicht deutlich nachvollziehbarem Absender mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift bei den gesetzlichen Pflichtangaben gehört immer direkt auf den Müll.


----------



## IceAge80 (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Also ich wollte mich eben auch registrieren bei netarena und habe vorher gott sei dank noch ein wenig gegoogelt :-D und bin dabei auf euch gestoßen.

also danke an alle die hier mitgewirkt haben und mich davor bewart haben mich bei netarena anzumelden.

ich wünsch euch alles gut und ein fröhliches neue jahr ohne mahnungen von inkassounternehmen und netarena.

CYA


----------



## hansel76 (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo, habe inzwischen mit meiner familie über die sache gesprochen, sie hat mir auch geraten  erstmal die erste mahnung abzuwarten und dann gleich zur verbraucherzentale und zur polizei dort dann eine anzeige zumachen also werde ich ruhig abwarten was passiert. halte euch auf den laufenden.


----------



## spacereiner (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> und zur polizei dort dann eine anzeige zumachen


 
Und wegen was willste die anzeigen?
Dass Du ohne zu lesen oder links und rechts zu gucken irgendwo Deine Daten eingetragen hast?

Den Quatsch kannste Dir sparen


----------



## Lilli (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen,

also die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg bittet auch, alle Fälle von RS Web Service der Polizei zu melden. Die Telefon-Nr. der zuständigen Polizeistelle steht auf der Homepage der Verbraucherzentrale.
Diese netarena.tv ist ja nicht das einzige unseriöse Portal das diese Firma betreibt.
LG;


----------



## spacereiner (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> alle Fälle von RS Web Service der Polizei zu melden


 
Ich finde sowas völlig schwachsinnig.Auf der Seite gibt es nichts wofür die Polizei zuständig wäre
Das ist alles Zivilrecht


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Lilli schrieb:


> also die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg bittet auch, alle Fälle von RS Web Service der Polizei zu melden.


Liest sich auf der HP der VZ anders:
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternetLeitartikel.htm



> Sollte ich Strafanzeige erstatten?
> 
> Schadet nicht, bringt aber wohl auch nichts. Mehr…





> Es schadet nicht. Sie können bei jeder Polizeidienststelle Strafanzeige erstatten.
> Aber nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen bringt es auch nichts.
> Ein Strafverfahren gegen S.  wurde eingestellt. Andere werden wohl regelmäßig im Sande verlaufen.


Wozu die Beschäftigungstherapie gut sein soll, entzieht sich mir. Es schadet sehr wohl was.
 Es hält Polizeibeamte von sinnvolleren Arbeiten ab 


> Übrigens: Der Umstand, dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft meint, hier liege keine strafbare Handlung vor, heißt noch lange nicht, dass Sie deswegen die zivilrechtliche Forderung begleichen müssen.
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!


----------



## Lilli (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo webwatcher,

Hier steht es aber anders:

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

LG Lilli


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Persönlich  halte  ich es für ausgemachten Unsinn, da es keinerlei realistische 
Erfolgschance von  Strafanzeigen gibt, wie es auch  an der oben zitierten Stelle ausgeführt wird.
In über drei Jahren Nutzlosgewerbe kenne  ich keinen  erfolgreichen Strafermittlungsvorgang. 

Strafanzeigen haben im übrigen nichts mit den zivilrechtlichen Forderungen zu tun, über die hier fast ausschließlich diskutiert wird.


----------



## hansel76 (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo zusammen, habe heut auf denweg zum einkauf unseren polzeibeamten getroffen und ihn ganz unverbindlich auf meine sache angesprochen. er hat mir geantwortet und zwar wie folgt. sobald ich eine aufforderung zur zahlung bekomme, sofort anzeige wegen versuchten betrug machen, dann wäre ich auf jedenfall besser dran als wenn ich mich garnicht rühre. ich halte euch auch weiterhin auf den laufenden. ausserdem interressieren mich ja eure beiträge auch schüss bis bald.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



hansel76 schrieb:


> sofort anzeige wegen versuchten betrug machen, dann wäre ich auf jedenfall besser dran als wenn ich mich garnicht rühre. .


Und was soll das bringen  außer der persönlichen Befriedigung "etwas getan" zu 
haben und Polizeibeamte von wichtigeren Arbeiten abzuhalten? 


hansel76 schrieb:


> , habe heut auf denweg zum einkauf unseren polzeibeamten getroffen


Der Polizeibeamte scheint sehr wenig Erfahrung  auf dem Gebiet der Nutzlosabzocke zu haben


----------



## blowfish (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Lilli schrieb:


> Hallo webwatcher,
> 
> Hier steht es aber anders:



Ich verstehe nicht was da anderes drin steht in deinem Link. Hier sind lediglich Aufzählungen, die Zivilverfahren betreffen.
Lediglich zwei Strafverfahren von der Kripo Esslingen und der Aufruf der Staatsanwaltschaft Verden.
Dieses sind wohl in Bearbeitung befindliche Strafverfahren, die aber letztendlich auch nur eingestellt werden können.


----------



## Ronaldo (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute, 
der Hinweis an die Postbank, da sei eine Firma mit untadeligem Ruf, führte immerhin zu der Antwort, man werde dem Ganzen nachgehen ... und ggf. tätig werden!
z.B.: keine Kontoverbindung, kein Inkasso

lG Ronaldo


----------



## Shao (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

so.. heute den 2. brief von collector bekommen...

forderung blabla, betrag 138,04 euro.

was sonst noch drin steht kann ich nicht sagen - brief liegt im müll.. ^.^


----------



## althaus (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

In den AGB der Netarena AG wird unter 13.1. ausgeführt:
" _Es gilt das deutsche Recht_"
Nach Auskunft meines Anwaltes bedeutet das u. a., dass eine Rechnung
mindestens enthalten muss:
- eine zustellungsfähige Postanschrift, was u. a. die Entgegennahme
  eingeschriebener Sendungen ermöglicht
- den Namen des Geschäftsführers und/oder einer Person die das   
  Unternehmen im Rechtsverkehr vertreten darf/kann
- Nummer des Handelsregisters unter der das Unternehmen eingetragen
  ist und/oder die Steuernummer 
Das Fehlen dieser Angaben könnte den Verdacht erregen, dass es sich um 
einen Vorgang handelt, der steuerrechtlich zumindest fragwürdig sein könnte.
In diesem Fall wäre für Ottobrunn die Zuständigkeit der Steuerfahndung
des Finanzamtes Münschen I in 80333 München gegeben.


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Ottobrunn


Was heißt hier Ottobrunn? Die schreiben doch selbst, dass das dort nur ein 





> *Servicecenter*


wäre. In dem einen 15m²-Büroraum ist jedoch rein gar nichts, nicht mal ein Telefon oder ein Schreibtisch. Der "Service" wird von anderswo abgewickelt, nämlich dort, wo Collector seinen Sitz hat. Das Angebot selbst wird (angeblich) von München/Schwabing aus über Rumänien und den USA gesteuert.


----------



## Boenfi (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo. Bin aus der CH. Habe eine "Einladung" der Kantonspolizei Bern zu einer Befragung "in einer strafrechtlichen Angelegenheit" erhalten. Muss am Mittwoch dorthin. Gehe davon aus,dass es sich um "nêtarena.tv" handelt, da ich sonst,meines Wissens,nichts verbrochen habe. Am Telefon gab man mir keine Auskunft. Bin ja gespannt....:wall:


----------



## queeez (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi!

Verfolge den Thread schon eine weile, schreibe jetzt meine Erfahrung...

Habe mich einmal bei Netarena registriert, weil ein Fussballmatch aus technischen Gründen nicht übertragen werden konnten. Tja, das funktionierte dann zwar auch nicht, egal, hab das dannn wieder vergessen.

Nun, dann kam der Brief eben mit der verlangten Zahlung, hab dann beim Verbaucherschutz nachgefragt, die rieten mir eine Briefvorlage für solche Fälle hinzusenden (eingeschrieben). Der Brief kam nach einer weile wieder zurück, da er nicht abgeholt wurde!!!!

Hab dann noch 2 Briefe erhalten und heute den ersten von "Collector"... naja ich bin gespannt wie lange das noch geht.....

lg
manfred


----------



## Maddoc23 (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich hab mich auch damals wegen einem Fußballspiel das aus technischen Gründen nicht übertragen werden konnte bei netarena angemeldet, Faröer - Österreich wars^^

Hab heute auch den ersten Brief von Collector erhalten!

Zufälle gibts^^


----------



## queeez (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Maddoc23 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch damals wegen einem Fußballspiel das aus technischen Gründen nicht übertragen werden konnte bei netarena angemeldet, Faröer - Österreich wars^^
> 
> Hab heute auch den ersten Brief von Collector erhalten!
> 
> Zufälle gibts^^



War bei mir auch dieses Match... wenn wir gewusst hätten wies ausgeht, hätten wir wohl nicht versucht es zu sehen.... :roll:


----------



## Brucker2004 (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

habe diese Erfahrung auch im September 2008 gemacht. Habe gegen diese unberechtigte Forderung Widerspruch mit Einschreiben/Rück eingelegt. Danach habe ich im Dezember ein Schreiben von der Inkasso Firma Collector über 135,83 erhalten.
Habe meinen Widerspruch mit Einschreiben/Rück wiederholt und mit Strafanzeige gedroht sofern ich nochmal ein Schreiben erhalten würde.

 p.s Die Mainzer Allgemeine Zeitung ' Rechnungen für Internet Software- Die Polizei warnt vor dubiosen Betrügern'  hat einen Artikel veröffentlicht in dem auch von mehreren Betroffenen berichtet wird, die bereits Strafanzeige erstattet haben.


----------



## althaus (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

_*Brucker schreibt:*_
_Die Mainzer Allgemeine Zeitung ' Rechnungen für Internet Software- Die Polizei warnt vor dubiosen Betrügern' _
Für das Aufsuchen dieses Zeitungsartikels wären etwas präzisere
Angaben nützlich


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> _*Brucker schreibt:*_
> _Die Mainzer Allgemeine Zeitung ' Rechnungen für Internet Software- Die Polizei warnt vor dubiosen Betrügern' _
> Für das Aufsuchen dieses Zeitungsartikels wären etwas präzisere
> Angaben nützlich


Nicht frei zugänglich
GENIOS: Presse, Firmeninformationen, Firmenprofile, Handelsregister, Bilanzen, Jahresabschlüsse, Insolvenzen, Konkurse, Bundesanzeiger, Fachpresse


> 13.11.08 	 	 Rechnungen für Internet-Software - Polizei warnt vor dubiosen Firmen
> Von/M.  E./Die Polizei warnt vor Briefkastenfirmen, die unberechtigte ...
> 483 Wörter;* 2.38 EUR* 		Allgemeine Zeitung Mainz


----------



## benny (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,
ich habe gestern von der Firma NetArena eine mail bekommen mit den Betreff "Wichtig:Bitte bestätigen Sie Ihre Teilnahme bei NetArena TV".Ich habe mich aber da nicht angemeldet alle die Daten die da angegeben sind falsch nur die Emailadresse ist richtig. Da ich bei Ebay als gewerblicher Verkäufer bin kann jeder der auf meine Auktion geht mein Emailadresse bekommen bin ich jetzt schon bei Netarene angemeldet oder nicht
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ben


----------



## Brucker2004 (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Der Artikel war vom 13. Nov 2008


----------



## Brucker2004 (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Mir liegt der AZ Bericht als Kopie vor. Wie kann ich diese Datei hochladen.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Brucker2004 schrieb:


> Mir liegt der AZ Bericht als Kopie vor. Wie kann ich diese Datei hochladen.


Das ist nicht gestattet  wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung ( kostenpflichtiger Artikel !)


----------



## Brucker2004 (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

[.......] Danke für die Info über die Urheberrechte.


----------



## Brucker2004 (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Bitte die Daten aus meiner letzten Antwort löschen, War ein Versehen. Danke.


----------



## Maddoc23 (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



queeez schrieb:


> War bei mir auch dieses Match... wenn wir gewusst hätten wies ausgeht, hätten wir wohl nicht versucht es zu sehen.... :roll:



Genau so ist es! :wall:


----------



## althaus (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,
unter www.cczwei.de habe ich eine Anregung zum Umgang mit netarena  in Dubai gefunden, den ich hier mal einfüge.
Meine Frage dazu ist, ob eine solche Aktion geeignet sein könnte, der Firma Probleme zu bereiten?
Soweit ich mit dem eingefügten Text  Urheberrechte verletze, bitte ich den Moderator, den Anhang zu löschen.

_[Der Text entspricht jedenfalls nicht unseren Nutzungsbedingungen und wird daher entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## andreasbigler (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Auch ich gehöre zu den unfreiwilligen "Kunden" von netarena.tv
Ich habe erst gestern eine Rechnung erhalten über 79,80 für Dienstleistungen, von denen ich gar nicht weiß, dass ich sie in Anspruch genommen hatte.

Bei mir heißt der deutsche Vertreter allerdings RS Web Services in 85503 Ottobrunn, aber sonst ist es genau die selbe Sch.... wie bei Gartenfan.

Ich werde denen bloß mitteilen, dass ich diese Rechnung nicht anerkenne und daher nicht bezahle, weil ich keine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen habe. Wahrscheinlich werden noch viele Mahnungen und Drohungen kommen, aber das ist mir egal, denn auch bei uns in Österreich gewinnt letzt endlich der mit dem längeren Atem ....

LG aus Wien
Andy


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



andreasbigler schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werden noch viele Mahnungen und Drohungen kommen, aber das ist mir egal


....und warum willst du denen dann schreiben?





andreasbigler schrieb:


> Ich werde denen bloß mitteilen...


Lies besser mal > HIER < nach, denn gerade bei diesem Anbieter hat sich die Erfahrung breit gemacht, dass 0-Reaktion noch niemandem geschadet hatte.


----------



## stewitown (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auch das selbe Problem mit Netarena. Ich habe gestern die erste Rechnung bekommen. Ich habe darauf hin sofort den Österr. Konsumentschutz eingeschaltet. Dieser hat mir geraten einen eingeschrieben Brief zu schreiben, eine Vorlage eines solchen Briefes habe ich vom Konsumentschutz bekommen. Dieser hat mir garantiert das ich keinen Euro und Cent bezahlen muss. Diese Firma scheint auch auf einer Liste der [.....] auf(Verbraucherzentrale Deutschland).

Weiters habe ich denen heute folgende Mail geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Wenn man "netarena" googelt, habe ich festgestellt das ich nicht der einzige bin der eure kriminellen Machenschaften kritisiert. Weiters scheinen Sie beim österreichischen und deutschen Konsumentenschutz auf einer Liste der Internetbetrüger auf.
> 
> ...





> > Subject: NetArena Serviceteam / Ticketnummer : 608859
> > From: [email protected]
> > To: *****
> > Date: Thu, 15 Jan 2009 13:28:04 +0100
> ...


IL]

Ich hoffe diesen [ edit  wird endlich das Handwerk gelegt.

Gruß

stewitown


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> > NetArena.Tv ist ein Service der:
> >
> > Global Online Holding Inc.
> > P.O. Box 43659
> > Dubai - United Arab Emirates


Drohmüllmail von  dubaianischen Briefkastenadressen wird am besten schon 
vom Spamfilter erledigt


----------



## der schweizer (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:wall: Hallo Leute auch uns in der Schweiz versucht dieser [.........].. habe auch die rechnung bekommen mit 79.80 euro und das geilste sie kam mit doppelter anmeldung..zitat ich habe mich angeblich zur gleichen zeit 2 mal bei denen registriert....ja was soll man dazu sagen ich bombardiere die jetzt mit mails und versuche denen klar zu machen das die nen vollschuss haben blöde  ölheinis:wall:


----------



## Ischgucke (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo alle zusammen! Ich hab mich ebenfalls bei diesem Anbieter angemeldet, in der Hoffnung kostenlos fussballspiele sehen zu können. Hab mittlerweile schon die "Letzte Zahlungsauforderung" in Höhe von 88,72 erhalten. Das hab ich eh erwartet, deshalb hab ich drei wochen vorher einen Musterbrief der österreichischen Arbeiterkammer abgeschickt und mich mit einem Anwalt in Verbindung gesetzt. Der hat mir geraten, das Ganze auszusitzen. 

Jetzt warte ich schon auf die Briefe des Inkassobüros. Hat eigentlich schon irgendjemand hier im Forum einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten.
Können die (netarena) überhaupt hier in Österreich oder Deutschland einen Exekutionstitel bekommen? 

Gruß Flo


----------



## spacereiner (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Hat eigentlich schon irgendjemand hier im Forum einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten.


Schlicht und ergreifend NEIN


----------



## Schnuck (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo
Durch Zufall sind wir auf diese Seite gelangt und sind froh darüber Gleichgesinnte zu finden.
Uns hat Netarena eine Rechnung über €79,80 geschickt. Als wir Widerspruch eingelegt haben, kam zur Antwort, dass die 2 Wochen Zeit schon vorbei wären. Wir haben uns nicht bei Netarena angemeldet, sondern waren auf Seiten von Jobbörsen.
Bei dem Widerspruch haben wir auch die Frage gestellt, wie die
an unsere Daten gekommen sind.
Es kam keine Antwort, nur eine1. Mahnung, wodrauf wir nicht 
reagiert haben.
Wir haben einen Bekannten, den wir mit dieser Sache beauftragt haben, über diese sehr seltsame Firma etwas raus zufinden.
Jetzt für alle  schon was Positives: 

[...]

Habt Ihr noch weitere Infos, oder Bericht wie Netarena weiter vorgeht etc. Wären über jede Info froh, die wir weiterleiten würden.
Nun zum Schluß noch eins, wenn wir Beweise zusammen haben, Tip von unserem Bekannten, ab zur Staatsanwaltschaft
und Anzeige erstatten. Die Beweise werde ich Euch dann mitteilen, damit Ihr auch was in den Händen habt.
Ich hoffe auf eine starke Unterstützung
Eure Schnuck

_[Namen gemäß Nutzungsbedingungen entfernt, insbesondere auch deshalb, weil die Zusammenhänge völlig falsch vermutet wurden. (bh)]_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@ Schnuck, deine bisherigen Erkenntnisse sind verwirrend und teilweise nicht zutreffend. Du verwechselst hier unterschiedliche Betreiber und Inkassobuzzen. Und das mit der Staatsanwaltschaft ist ein alter Hut, da die Münchener StA gerade die Sache intensiv prüft - wir werden hier im Forum zu gegebener Zeit darauf zurück kommen.


----------



## Schnuck (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Rüdiger
Schade, dass die ganzen Namen und die damit zusammenhängen , auch Inkasso, entfernt wurden. Das ist es ja gerade, was niemand vermutet. Ich weiß es aus einer 100% Ouelle.:scherzkeks:Wenn die STA in München dran ist, werde ich über meinen Bekannten weitere Infos einholen.In Dubai kommen wir nicht weiter mit einer Adresse, die........
Gruß Schnuck


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Gut, dass die Mods aufpassen und offensichtlichen Unsinn entfernen. Das Forum besteht schon ein paar Tage. Es braucht schon etwas, hier neue Informationen beizusteuern. Falsche Infos helfen keinem.


----------



## Insider (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Schnuck schrieb:


> ....werde ich über meinen Bekannten weitere Infos einholen.


Dann gehen wir mal davon aus, das dein Bekannter ein strafverfolgender Beamter ist. Der kann ja mal beim K75 vom PP München anrufen und sich dort bei den erfahrenen Kollegen Auskunft einholen.


----------



## Schnuck (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Schade für dieses Forum, wenn man Fakten und Namen nennt, was der Wahrheit entspricht, von Leuten die dahinter stecken. Alles wurde rausgenommen und als Unsinn bezeichnet-weiß ich doch schon zu viel?
Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass dieses Forum gesteuert wird von......
Es gibt noch andere Seiten, die die Wahrheit nicht löschen.

Viel Glück allen, die hier auf Hilfe glauben.


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Schnuck schrieb:


> weiß ich doch schon zu viel?


Eindeutig: *Nein.*


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Der Grund dass dieses Forum seit vielen Jahren erfolgreich ist, liegt auch an der sorgfältigen Moderation. Wem hilft es, wenn das Forum wegen Rechtsverstössen schliessen muss?

Andere Foren haben entweder eine kurze Halbwertzeit oder müssen anonym im Ausland betrieben werden, auch mit der Gefahr, Ziel von Attacken zu werden.

Alternativ kannst Du dem Forenbetreiber hier gerne Deine zustellfähige Adresse geben, damit Abmahnungen direkt an Dich zugestellt werden können.

Hier wird nicht aus Schikane "zensiert". Rechtsverstösse, z.B. Namensnennungen oder grobe Ausdrucksweise sind hier allerdings tabu!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Schneefrau (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,

oh je hätte ich mal vorher hier gelesen. Habe mich auch bei Netarena angemeldet (heute), allerdings  in der ersten Stunde eine Kündigungsmail an die Servicemail geschickt. Reicht das oder muß ich noch nen schriftlichen Brief nach Dubai schicken? Warscheinlich reicht beides nicht oder? Oh je was mag da noch kommen. Wäre schön wenn mir jemand nen Rat geben würde.

Danke euch

die Schneefrau:help:


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Es reicht sogar noch viel weniger:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Schneefrau (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe tatsächlich schon eine Antwort vom Service erhalten mit der Bestätigung der Kündigung. Scheint dann ja hoffentlich schon erledigt zu sein. Trotzdem danke schön

schöne Grüße

Schneefrau:smile:


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Dann schau mal genau hin, zu wann die Kündigung gilt .
Aber egal, Mahnungen und andere Drohungen von denen ist nix weiter als Kasperltheater.

Um alle Infos zum Thema nochmal in Ruhe durchzuarbeiten empfehle ich Dir auf dieser Seite bis zum Anfang zurückzuscrollen und die Links in der Hinweisbox durchzuarbeiten.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## spacereiner (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die Typen haben eine neue Bankverbindung.Diesmal bei der Deutschen Bank.Hoffentlich fliegen sie da auch schnell wieder raus:-p


----------



## lotangel (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich habe ebenfalls schlechte Erfahrungen mit netarena.tv gemacht. Ich war mir nicht einmal sicher, ob ich einen gültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen hatte, da ich keinerlei Leistungen angefordert hatte. Da mir Bedenken kamen, hatte ich nämlich, nach dem Ausfüllen der Seite,  diese sofort weggeklickt und sie auch nie wieder aufgesucht.  Normalerweise erhält man vom Vertragspartner einen Brief oder eine E-Mail mit der Bestätigung des Vetrages und einen Hinweis auf den Widerruf. Darauf habe ich nun gewartet. Dann hätte ich ja widerrufen können. Natürlich kam die E-Mail nicht. Dafür - natürlich nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist -  die Rechnung über 79,80 €. Ich habe dann widerrufen. Dann kam eine weitere Rechnung über 84,45 €. Ich habe nicht mehr geantwortet und bekam nun eine Mahnung über über 89,18 € mit der Androhung, die Sache einem Inkassounternehmen übergeben zu wollen.
Soweit also der Stand der Dinge: Ich warte nun ab, was da kommen wird.
Da ich keine Bestätigung des Auftrags bekam, bestand der Vertrag für mich überhaubt nicht. Bis dahin ist alles nur ein Angebot.
Außerdem habe ich keine Leistung abgerufen.
Ich werde nicht zahlen.
Oder gibt es jemanden, der der Meinung ist, ich müsste.
Dann bitte antworten! 
Im übrigen hat die Fa. ihren Internetauftritt dahingehend geändert, daß sie das Versprechen des kostenlosen Fernsehens herausgenommen hat.
Wenn das kein Schuldeingeständnis ist, was sie natürlich abstreiten wird.
In unserer beider Fälle hat die Fa. keinen, wie Du schreibst, formgerechten schriftlichen Vertrag geschickt.
Meiner Meinung ein Grund, nicht zu zahlen.


----------



## spacereiner (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Da ich keine Bestätigung des Auftrags bekam, bestand der Vertrag für mich überhaubt nicht


Selbst mit Bestätigung bezweifele ich dass es ein Vertrag gibt


> Im übrigen hat die Fa. ihren Internetauftritt dahingehend geändert


Na und,Webseiten sind nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht,die kann man beliebig verändern


> formgerechten schriftlichen Vertrag geschickt


Das muss sie auch nicht


----------



## Evergreen (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo alle miteinander,
hat ein wenig gedauert bis ich mich durch alle Seiten gelesen hatte. Echt gutes Forum!

So, aber ich habe auch meine Erfahrungen mit netarena und Collector gemacht.
Aktuell liegt mir ein Schreiben von Collector vom 16.01.2009 mit folgendem Wortlaut vor:

-----------------------------


> Betr: Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage
> Forderung der Firma Global Online Holding Inc netarena.tv  vom 27.08.2008. Unser Mahnschreiben vom 13.11.2008
> 
> Sehr geehrter Her...
> ...


----------------------------

So, jetzt kommt Ihr. Ich habe diese Art der Aufforderung im Forum noch nicht gefunden. 
Wer kann mir hier einen Tipp geben was ich tun sollte?
Vielen Dank schon mal dafür.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Evergreen schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Art der Aufforderung im Forum noch nicht gefunden.


In dieser oder ähnlicher Form taucht solcher Mahndrohmüll hundertfach im Forum  auf. Die Wortwahl ändert nichts an der völligen Sinnlosigkeit der Forderung. 

Alles was es dazu an Informationen bedarf, steht in den Links oben auf der Seite.

Im übrigen: So könnte es weitergehen:
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## ajwe60 (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo Leute,

ich habe heute auch ein weiteres Schreiben von dem Collector Haufen mit dem gleichen Wortlaut bekommen!
Ich werde genauso weitermachen wie bisher...nämlich nichts...und auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten. Ich gehe aber ganz stark davon aus, das in der Richtung nichts passieren wird.
Wenn doch, werde ich gegen diesen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid Widerspruch einlegen und fertig!
Ansonsten werde ich die Sache, wie mir hier im Forum empfohlen, AUSITZEN!:sun:

LG ajwe60


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ajwe60 schrieb:


> Ich werde genauso weitermachen wie bisher...nämlich nichts...und auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten. Ich gehe aber ganz stark davon aus, das in der Richtung nichts passieren wird.


Ich warte bereits seit Juni 2005 darauf.....


ajwe60 schrieb:


> Wenn doch, werde ich gegen diesen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid Widerspruch einlegen und fertig!


Richtig! Aber alle Erfahrungen zeigen, dass es soweit nicht kommen wird. Auf einiges an "Drohpost" musst du dich jedoch noch einstellen. Und irgendwann kommt dann das große Schweigen. :smile:


----------



## ajwe60 (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ich warte bereits seit Juni 2005 darauf.....
> 
> Richtig! Aber alle Erfahrungen zeigen, dass es soweit nicht kommen wird. Auf einiges an "Drohpost" musst du dich jedoch noch einstellen. Und irgendwann kommt dann das große Schweigen. :smile:



Solche Leute können mir nicht drohen! Und was die Drohpost betrifft, freue ich mich immer wieder über Rechnungen, die ich NICHT bezahlen werde!:sun:

Gruß ajwe60


----------



## ajwe60 (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Guten morgen,

ich vergaß, das der Collector Haufen wieder einmal ihre Bank gewechselt haben!
Jetzt sind sie bei der Sparkasse Münsterland Ost!:wall::sun:

Gruß 
ajwe60


----------



## lotangel (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Guten morgen,

danke an alle, die mir geantwortet haben! Soviel Resonanz hätte ich gar nicht erwartet, und nun sehe ich  beruhigt der nächsten Drohung entgegen!

Gruß Lotangel


----------



## malepartus (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo allerseits,

mal eine andere Version. Habe mich vor 2 Tagen bei NetArena.TV angemeldet, was nach Auffassung von NetArena.TV mit dme Abschluss eines Vertrags verbunden ist.

Vor "Aktivierung zur Teilnahme bei NetArena.TV" (Klick auf den Bestätigungslink im eMail von NetArena.TV) bekam ich Zweifel und habe glücklicherweise im Forum die Hinweise auf [......] gelesen.

Habe darauf hin "meine auf den Abschluss eines Vertrags mit NetArena.TV gerichtete Willenserklärung" widerrufen.

Heute bekam ich von NetArena.TV folgende eMail:



> Sehr geehrter NetArena Kunde,
> 
> Wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr. Falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gern wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf.
> 
> ...


 
Also: Ohne Aktivierung kein Stress!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Malepartus


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



malepartus schrieb:


> Habe mich vor 2 Tagen bei NetArena.TV angemeldet....bekam ich Zweifel...darauf hin "meine auf den Abschluss eines Vertrags mit NetArena.TV gerichtete Willenserklärung" widerrufen.
> 
> Also: Ohne Aktivierung kein Stress!!


Das stimmt nicht! Wer sich in der 14tägigen Testphase befindet und widerruft, könnte Glück damit haben, dass storniert wird. Der Anbieter formuliert das so:


> Ab dem Anmeldedatum beginnt auch Ihre Test-Mitgliedschaft bei netarena.tv. Hierfür haben Sie ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht. Mit verstreichen dieser Frist akzeptieren Sie, dass sich die Test-Mitgliedschaft in eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft umwandelt


Hebe dir die eMail von dem Anbieter gut auf!


----------



## malepartus (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht! Wer sich in der 14tägigen Testphase befindet und widerruft, könnte Glück damit haben, dass storniert wird. Der Anbieter formuliert das so:
> Hebe dir die eMail von dem Anbieter gut auf!


 

Lieber Reducal,

mit Verlaub, meine Aussage ist richtig. Wer nicht aktiviert hat keine (vermeintlichen) Probleme mit dem Widerrufsrecht. Wahrscheinlich hat er auch so keine Probleme.

Ob jemand in der 14-tägigen Testphase Glück haben kann, ändert ja nichts an meiner Aussage.

Grüße
Malepartus


----------



## Ischgucke (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hey Leute!

Hab heute bereits zum zweiten Mal eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt nach Abschicken meines Einspruchs bekommen: 

Sehr geehrter Herr (..Name..),  

Wie Sie gewünscht haben, senden wir Ihnen hier Ihre Anmeldedaten:

darunter meine Adressdaten usw.

Was soll das? Ich hab denen keine Mail geschickt, wo ich meine Daten angefordert hätte. 

mfg Flo


----------



## malepartus (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Ischgucke,

eine solche Mail brauchst Du denen auch nicht zu schicken. Was sie Dir mitteilen sind Deine Vertragsdaten und damit der Hinweis darauf, dass Du mit der gesamten Palette der üblichen Schreiben zu rechnen hast: Rechnung, 1. Mahnung, 2. Mahnung etc, Androhung der gerichtlichen Geltendmachung der Forderung, Inkassoandrohung.

Was ist zu tun? Nichts – allenfalls "meine auf den Abschluss eines Vertrags mit NetArena.TV gerichtete Willenserklärung" widerrufen. Die Willenserklärung ist intransparent, da in den Webseiten von NetArena.TV 'versteckt'. Daher erlischt die Möglichkeit zum Widerruf der Willenserklärung nie. Die 2-Wochenfrist spielt dann keine Rolle mehr. Ansonsten abwarten und aussitzen, irgendwann kommt die endgültige Ruhe.

Grüße
Malepartus


----------



## malepartus (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Kurze Korrektur: Nicht die Willenserklärung sondern die Widerrufsbelehrung ist intransparent.

Grüße Malepartus


----------



## weide52 (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi,

habe mich eben auch bei Netarena registriert. Allerdings habe ich mir einfach irgendwelche Daten ausgedacht, ich dachte es handelt sich einfach nur um irgendne Registrierung. Dann mal ins AGB geguckt, weil ich in dem Forum hier war. Habs direkt wiederrufen per Mail.
Ich hatte mir einfach irgendne Adresse ausgedacht, hab keine Ahnung ob die da jetzt was hinschicken, aber wenn dieser "Vertrag" nicht rechtens ist, kann ich wohl auch nicht wegen eingabe falscher Daten belangt werden oder?
Abgesehen davon dass die eigentlich gar nicht wissen können wer ich bin oder wo ich wohn?
Soon bisschen mulmig ist mir da iwie schon. Wollt halt einfach nur schnell Tennis (Haas gegen Nadal) gucken und da war das die erste Seite, wo auch noch dick Kostenlos stand...


----------



## spacereiner (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> wo auch noch dick Kostenlos stand


Und darum dann kann man soviele fasche Daten angeben wie man will


----------



## leonie0801 (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Kann mir jemand sagen für was die 79,80 € sind? 

Auf der seite von netarena.tv steht das es 19,95 € / Monat kostest und das für ein dritteljährlich im Vorraus. 

Das ergibt aba keine 79,80 €!!!


----------



## spacereiner (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Das ergibt aba keine 79,80 €!!!


Dritteljährlich sind vier Monate


----------



## leonie0801 (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



leonie0801 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen für was die 79,80 € sind?
> 
> Auf der seite von netarena.tv steht das es 19,95 € / monat kostest und das für ein dritteljährlich im vorraus.
> 
> Das ergibt aba keine 79,80 €!!!




sorry habe mit 3 monaten gerechnet !!!!!!!


----------



## hansel76 (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo, wollte mich mal melden unden anderen ja auf den laufenden halten


----------



## hansel76 (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

habe heute eine mahnung von 79.80 fü 5Tg.miedgliedschaft  erhalten dank eurer aufklärung bin ich ganz ruhig geblieben. weiss allerdings noch nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll.


----------



## spacereiner (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> weiss allerdings noch nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll


Du hast Dir die Frage doch gerade selber beantwortet


----------



## hansel76 (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe auch eiterhin ruhig bleiben. danke


----------



## spacereiner (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Mehr ist in diesem Fall nicht zu tun.Spammails löschen und Briefe der Altpapierverwertung zuführen


----------



## Lunata (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Mein Mann hat am Freitag auch so eine Rechnung von Netarena bekommen, eigentlich sogar zwei. Mit verschiedenen Kundennummern...

Er wollte eigentlich nur nach einem Programm suchen, mit dem man im Internet umsonst fernsehen kann. Da ist er auf einen Link von Netarena gestoßen mit dem man kostenlos Filme usw. sehen kann. Einen Link, mit dem man sein Account bestätigen kann, hat er nie bekommen. Er hat Netarena also nie benutzt, hat sich nie eingeloggt.

Heute ist er mit den beiden Rechnungen zu unserem Polizeirevier gegangen und hat dort eine Anzeige wegen Betruges gemacht und hat meinem Mann gebeten, jeden weiteren Schriftverkehr von Netarena als Kopie an die Wache zu Faxen.


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Lunata schrieb:


> Einen Link, mit dem man sein Account bestätigen kann, hat er nie bekommen. Er hat Netarena also nie benutzt, hat sich nie eingeloggt.
> 
> Heute ist er mit den beiden Rechnungen zu unserem Polizeirevier gegangen und hat dort eine Anzeige wegen Betruges gemacht und hat meinem Mann gebeten, jeden weiteren Schriftverkehr von Netarena als Kopie an die Wache zu Faxen.


Das ist ja mal ein prima Beispiel für die sinnlose Beschäftigungstherapie deutscher Polizeibeamten. Einen Straftatbestand erkennt man zwar nicht, dennoch wird eine Anzeige aufgenommen und schlussendlich erzeugt jede weitere, nachgereichte Mahnung einen neuen Verwaltungsakt. :scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks:

Es geht nicht darum, ob dein Mann den Bestätigungslink bekommen und das Angebot genutzt hat oder nicht sondern darum, ob die Forderung für die Registrierung zu recht erhoben wird. Genau diese Klärung des Sachverhalts und die Klärung, ob die Forderung zu recht besteht oder nicht, ist nicht die Aufgabe von Polizei und StA sondern die eines zivilen Gerichtes. Blöd nur, dass dieser anonyme Briefkasten, der sich Anbieter aus den VAE nennt, niemals klagt! 

Jeder der nicht bezahlt, darf sein Geld behalten und ob es sinnvoll ist, sich mit diesen Dubiosos zu unterhalten, wird > HIER < behandelt.


----------



## dater (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Sowas ist mir auch passiert.Wollte wegen Opendownload Anzeige erstatten,ich wurde wieder nach Hause geschickt weil man dafür nicht zuständig ist.Ich sollte mich an einen Anwalt wenden


----------



## wahlhesse (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

An einen Anwalt wenden? Selbst das ist schon zuviel Aufmerksamkeit für diese Sorte von "Anbietern". Alles was Du wissen musst, steht oben auf dieser Seite.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dater (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Danke,die Links hab ich schon gelesen.Mein bekloppter Bruder hat mich damals,ohne mir etwas zu sagen,da angemeldet.Ich wusste das diese Seite kostenpflichtig ist,die Kosten stehen zwar rechts,da achtet aber keiner drauf.Wer rechnet denn bei Freeware mit Kosten:evil:


----------



## malschaun2008ok (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hi leute.

hab mich da leider auch angemeldet. zum neuen jahr. dann hab ich erst später nach 14 tagen gesehen das dies was kostet und hab dort hingeschrieben wiederruf usw. auch begründet das die kosten verdeckt sind usw.

es kam der standard brief zurück und das ich zahlen müsse. 
dann wollte ich mich einloggen und es ging nicht woraufhin ich abermals hingeschrieben hab das wenn ich für den dienst schon zahle ihn auch nutzen möchte.

habe auch dann gleiche eine kündigung hingeschrieben die mir auch per mail per 25.01.2010 bestätigt wurde also genau ein jahr laufzeit eben.

bis jetzt kahm noch keine rechnung und ich hab auch noch nichts gezahlt, jetzt ist meine frage hab ich durch KÜNDIGUNG anerkannt das der VERTRAG bestand hat?

oder sollte ich mich auch passiv verhalten und NICHTS zahlen. 

mfg

tom


----------



## dater (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> oder sollte ich mich auch passiv verhalten und NICHTS zahlen


Oben sind Links,einfach anklicken und lesen


----------



## weide52 (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi,

habe heute die Mail zurückbekommen wo drin stand:

"Sehr geehrter NetArena Kunde,

Wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr. Falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gern wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf.

Ihr NetArena.Tv Team

"

Ne Standartmail, die hat schon wer anders hier bekommen.

Sollte sich also jemand angemeldet ham, und zumindest innerhalb der 14 tage bemerkt haben was abgeht, hier die beiden Mails die ich geschrieben habe, im Nachhinein würd ich nur noch eine schreiben  : 

1. Mail
"Hiermit kündige ich meine Mitgliedschaft, von der ich nichts wusste.
Ich bin mir keines Vertrags bewusst und habe keinen Service genutzt."

2.Mail
"Weiterhin habe ich mich informiert, und die Wiederrufsbelehrung ist intransparent, auch wusste ich nicht dass es zu einem Vertragsabschluss kommen soll.
Es ist nicht nötig schriftlich Kontakt aufzunehmen, dieser würde von mir direkt zerstört und nicht beantwortet.

Freundliche Grüße
--"

So kann man sich auch das Entsorgen der Briefe sparn und hat keinen Stress mehr.
Das sollte dem letzten Zweifler zeigen dass die nur drauf aus sind naive Kunden abzuzocken. Sobald man denen zeigt dass man bescheid weiss, ist man für sie uninteresssant da sie nie gerichtlich gegen einen vorgehen werden/wollen ( wieso auch, is ja schließlich Betrug).


----------



## blowfish (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



weide52 schrieb:


> "Hiermit kündige ich meine Mitgliedschaft, von der ich nichts wusste.
> Ich bin mir keines Vertrags bewusst und habe keinen Service genutzt."



Ich frage mich, warum hier etwas gekündigt wird, was gar nicht abgeschlossen wurde?
Mit den sinnlosen geschreibsel an die Sinnlosseiten Betreiber kann man sich nur selbst weiter reinreiten.
Man sollte sich schon überlegen, mit wem man Brieffreundschaften eingeht.


----------



## althaus (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Rechnung von Netarena 
habe heute eine Rechnung über 79,80 € erhalten.
Briefkopf: Dubai, d. 23.01.09
Absender: Postfach Ottobrunn
Aufgabeort: Hannover
Konto: Deutsche Bank München
Die Rechnung enthält 1. keine zustellungsfähige Anschrift
                             2. keine Handelsregisternummer
                             3. keine Steuernummer
Das Begleichen einer solchen Rechnung ist m. E. Beihilfe zum Steuerbetrug.
Ich habe diese Rechnung daher mit einem entsprechenden Anschreiben an das Finanzamt München I, Steuerfahndung geschickt


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Das Begleichen einer solchen Rechnung ist m. E. Beihilfe zum Steuerbetrug.
> Ich habe diese Rechnung daher mit einem entsprechenden Anschreiben an das Finanzamt München I, Steuerfahndung geschickt


Gut so, das entspricht meinem Geschreibsl von Seite 16:


Reducal schrieb:


> Wer zahlt eigentlich wohin seine Steuern von den Geldern, die er in Deutschland erwirtschaftet? Deshalb stelle ich die Behauptung auf, dass jeder, an dieses Unternehmens zahlt, die Steuerflucht von mindestens einem deutschen Unternehmen aktiv unterstützt. Für Steuerflüchtlinge und deren Angebote ergibt sich von Haus aus keine Zahlungsverpflichtung.


----------



## tvschaf (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Rechnung von Netarena
> habe heute eine Rechnung über 79,80 € erhalten.
> Briefkopf: Dubai, d. 23.01.09
> Absender: Postfach Ottobrunn
> ...



Hab heut auch eine Rechnung erhalten. Dank diesem Forum war ich wenigstens einigermassen vorbereitet. Wollte daher nur auf die Rechnung Widerspruch einzulegen und hilfsweise kündigen. Schreiben ist schon formuliert. Aber da eben nur Postfach kann ja per Einschreiben gar nicht zugestellt werden, oder? Alles weitere wollte ich lediglich zur Kenntnis nehmen und unbeantwortet lassen. Hat jemand auf die Rechnung schon Widerspruch eingelegt per Einschreiben?


----------



## dater (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ob man mit solchen Typen Brieffreundschaften pflegen sollte?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## tvschaf (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Eigentlich wollt ich keine Brieffreundschaften, danke ;o)

Da ich am umziehen bin hab ich schon überlegt den Nachsendeauftrag der Post einfach weg zu lassen. Ob das wohl das Inkasso-Verfahren eher beschleunigt oder schneller zum großen Schweigen führt?


----------



## girly13098 (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:-p hallo an alle die immer wieder die selben Hinweise geben "müssen".
Bin heute seit 11/2008 wieder mal hier und habe mehr als 20 Seiten nachgelesen und fest gestellt, dass sehr wenige sich die Zeit dazu nehmen. Schade, sonst würden sie ihre Fragen nicht stellen-da schon beantwortet-und   würden vor allem sich die vielen Portokosten sparen; man könnte meinen, die netarena hat ne Absprache mit der Post!

Ich habe mittlerweile einige Mahnungen und Inkassobriefe bekommen und irgendwo hingelegt; musste so lachen als ich den Vermerk las...zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen....:-D
Als kleiner Hinweis...wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt, kann man immer noch einen Widerspruch gegen die Forderung machen, und dann muss eine Klage eingereicht werden, das kostet aber auch der netarena; und einen Mahnbescheid muss man erst einmal erwirken;
Ich bin total relaxt und betrachte die Infos über die geforderten Beträge als meinen Sparkontostand!

LG girly13098


----------



## dater (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Bin heute seit 11/2008 wieder mal hier und habe mehr als 20 Seiten nachgelesen und fest gestellt, dass sehr wenige sich die Zeit dazu nehmen. Schade, sonst würden sie ihre Fragen nicht stellen-da schon beantwortet-und würden vor allem sich die vielen Portokosten sparen; man könnte meinen, die netarena hat ne Absprache mit der Post!



Wenn man me too Postings vermeiden will kann man gleich das Forum schliessen.Das ist nicht Sinn der Sache.Es wird immer User geben die zur Lesefaulheit neigen und ohne vorher zu lesen ihre Fragen hier reinknallen.Man muss Fragen immer und immer wieder beantworten,auch wenn sie schon 25.000 Mal gestellt und beantwortet wurden.Das ist Sinn dieses Forums.Sich darüber aufregen bringt nichts,dann kann man das Forum gleich schliessen.In anderen Foren werden me too Postings kommentarlos gelöscht,was ich persönlich sehr unhöflich finde


----------



## dvill (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Wenn man schon über den Sinn des Forums philosophiert, sollte man zuvor die Fakten zur Kenntnis nehmen. Das hier ist ein rein privates Projekt mit vielen freiwillig mitwirkenden Helfern.

Hier muss nichts, aber es wird viel geboten.

Wer in eine Kostenfalle tappt, sollte im eigenen Interesse nicht lernresistent sein.

Die wichtigste Regel im Internet ist: *Erst lesen, dann denken, dann klicken.*

Das gilt auch hier im Forum. Es gibt keine persönlichen Vorleser oder Antwortbeauftragten. Etwas muss man auch selbst machen.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



girly13098 schrieb:


> Bin heute seit 11/2008 wieder mal hier und habe mehr als 20 Seiten nachgelesen und fest gestellt, dass sehr wenige sich die Zeit dazu nehmen. Schade, sonst würden sie ihre Fragen nicht stellen-da schon beantwortet-


Auch dieses Thema ist bereits erschöpfend behandelt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## tvschaf (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Status: Rechnung gestern erhalten, Widerspruch per Email geschickt, Porto gespart und schon heute folgende Antwort erhalten:


> _
> Die Frist für die 14-tägige Rücktrittserklärung beginnt  bei Anmeldung und ist daher bei Ihnen schon verstrichen. Bitte beachten Sie hierzu die Kundeninfos und die AGB, die von Ihnen bei der Anmeldung gelesen und explizit akzeptiert wurden.
> 
> Nach der 14-tägigen kostenfreien Testzeitphase beginnt vertragsgemäß Ihre Premium-Mitgliedschaft, in der Sie jeden Monat Zugang zum kompletten Netarena.tv-Angebot bekommen, die Sie ohne weitere Kosten bequem testen können._



Hilfsweise hatte ich noch gekündigt und angefochten, also volles Programm. Das wurde allerdings mit keinem Wort erwähnt. Ich gehe davon aus weitere Email oder Post kann ich mir sparen und warte daher, wie so viele, mal weiter ab.:roll:


----------



## althaus (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

*Änderung Kundeninformation bei netarena*
mir ist aufgefallen, dass es seit einigen Tagen bei netarena eine neue
"Kundeninformation" gibt, in der explizit auf das vorzeitige Erlöschen der
Widerrufsfrist hingewiesen wird, wenn man in der Zeit der Testmitgliedschaft bereits Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hat.
Das stand so bisher nur versteckt in den AGB, nicht jedoch in den Kundeninfos.
Außerdem ist nicht mehr vom RS Web Service (JPC)
                                        P.O.Box 43659
die Rede sondern von der Global Online Holding INC
                                   Port Saaed Road
                                   P.O.Box 122563


----------



## tvschaf (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> *Änderung Kundeninformation bei netarena*


 
Ändert das nun etwas? Es heißt ja immer Internetseiten sind nicht für die Ewigkeit.....


----------



## enterwe (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo leute bin auch in der sogenaten fall aber ich war heute beim anwalt der sagt keine sorgen machen dar die preise erst unten in der ecke klein geschrieben steht und wichtig die seite ausdrucken nicht das die auf die idee kommen eine neue seite  zu machen vo die preise deudlich zu sehen sind


----------



## webwatcher (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



enterwe schrieb:


> wichtig die seite ausdrucken nicht das die auf die idee kommen eine neue seite  zu machen vo die preise deudlich zu sehen sind


Das ist nicht dein Problem. Der Betreiber muß nachweisen, was wann  sichtbar war, nicht der Verbraucher seine  "Unschuld"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## jessi (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo
Darf ich anfragen ob die geholfen wurde und wenn ja wie?
Ich bekomme gleich 2 Rechnungen von je 79,80
da meine erste 14 tägige kostenlose nutzung angeblich kein erfolg war
ich hirsel:wall:
wäre nett wenn ich eine antwort bekommen würde
wer mir helfen kann 

mfg
jessi


----------



## dater (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> wäre nett wenn ich eine antwort bekommen würde


Die Antworten stehen in den Links ganz oben auf dieser Seite


----------



## enterwe (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

jessi las alles so weiter laufen und nichts bezahlen die werden dich mit rechnungen zu schmeissen aber sonst nichts weil sie nichts anders machen können


----------



## schusterjunge (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo
heute hats mich auch erwischt, eine rechnung hat mich erreicht. Das tolle keine Anschrift von der firma , (rechnung inclusive der gesetzlichen Mehrwertsteuer des Landes ). Das beste hab dort mit einer Frau Becker gesprochen und hingewiesen das man gar kein bild empfängt sondern bei emule und auf pokerseiten landet. Einzige antwort sie müssen halt probieren und probieren, irgendwann klappt es dann schon.:wall:  Werde euren Rat befolgen und alles in ruhe beobachten.

                                  mfg schusterjunge


----------



## patti (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



tvschaf schrieb:


> Hab heut auch eine Rechnung erhalten. Dank diesem Forum war ich wenigstens einigermassen vorbereitet. Wollte daher nur auf die Rechnung Widerspruch einzulegen und hilfsweise kündigen. Schreiben ist schon formuliert. Aber da eben nur Postfach kann ja per Einschreiben gar nicht zugestellt werden, oder? Alles weitere wollte ich lediglich zur Kenntnis nehmen und unbeantwortet lassen. Hat jemand auf die Rechnung schon Widerspruch eingelegt per Einschreiben?


Hallo. Ich habe meiner Rechnung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein widersprochen. Und der Brief wurde sogar entgegengenommen (in Ottobrunn). Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht, da viele ja geschrieben haben, daß die Briefe gar nicht abgeholt wurden.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



patti schrieb:


> da viele ja geschrieben haben, daß die Briefe gar nicht abgeholt wurden.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Selbst  die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern: 
Heute in WISO:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Duese (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



dakri schrieb:


> hallo gartenfan
> 
> Bräuchte hilfe bei der kündigung der "netarena-sache", da ich ebenso die erste rechnung über € 79,80 erhalten habe, jedoch nie gebrauch davon machte und ehrlich gesagt auch nicht weiß wie das funktioniert!
> bin für jeder hilfe dankbar.
> ...


 
Hallo habe das selbe broplem ich habe mich nie bei dieser internet seite angemeldet und war nochnichteinmal darauf und habe heute auch eine rechnung von 79,80 euro bekommen und weiß nicht was ich machen soll und was es für folgen haben könnte natührlich werde ich denen kein cent überweißen.
wer zu diesem tehma helfen könnte were echt super vorap schonmal danke
Mfg.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Duese schrieb:


> wer zu diesem tehma helfen könnte were echt super .


Wie wärs einfach mal den Thread lesen und  die Infos zu denen die Links oben auf der Seite führen?
Wär das eine Idee?  Du bist nämlich nicht der erste, der das fragt.

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist übrigens nicht drin.


----------



## althaus (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

*netarena ottobrunn*
So langsam scheint der Briefkasten in Ottobrunn ja zu einer richtigen
zustellungsfähigen Adresse zu werden.
Telefondienst wird offensichtlich von Frau [ edit] getätigt und der
Empfangsbevollmächtigte für Einschreiben/Rückschein Post ist
lt. Rückschein Herr [ edit] .
Vieleicht kann die Verbraucherzentrale ihre Abmahnung ja nun endlich
zustellen


----------



## veetina (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Meine Geschichte ist sehr ähnlich:

beim Surfen nach einem lifestream wurde mir Netarena kostenlos angeboten, wenn ich mich registrieren würde, was ich leider auch getan habe. 
Bei der nächsten Seite las ich dann, dass es nicht kostenlos war und brach den Vorgang ab.
In meiner Mailbox befand sich umgehend dann die Mitteilung ich möge diesen Link anklicken!



> > Datum: Wed, 24 Dec 2008 15:22:16 +0100
> > Von: "NetArena.Tv Team" <[email protected]>
> > An: ****@gmx.net
> > Betreff: WICHTIG: Bitte bestätigen Sie Ihre Teilnahme bei NetArena.TV
> ...



Ich entschuldige mich zuerst mal bei dem geplagten Leser, der das alles lesen muss, aber ich weiss mir nicht mehr zu helfen.
Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Wenn ich hier lese, dass trotz versicherter Kündigung seitens Netarena immernoch Rechnungen kommen - was kann ich denn da machen?
Meine Nerven liegen blank - was soll ich tun?
Wer kann mir helfen?

Ganz liebe Grüße
Eure veetina


----------



## veetina (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Auch dieses Thema ist bereits erschöpfend behandelt:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html



Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn immer wieder die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden, die bereits beantwortet wurden, aber

die Leute, die hier nach Hilfe suchen, sind im ersten Moment total kopflos und posten erstmal

bevor sich ihre Nerven beruhigt haben und sie verstehen können, was sie lesen.

Mir geht es so 

LG veetina


----------



## veetina (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



dater schrieb:


> Die Antworten stehen in den Links ganz oben auf dieser Seite


 
Ich würde es ja gerne lesen, aber leider öffnen sich die Seiten nicht.

Liegt das daran, dass ich ein neues Mitglied bin?

LG veetina


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nein, die Links sollten für alle gehen. Was öffnet sich denn nicht?


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hast Du wirklich auf die Links geklickt? (Blaue Schrift...)

Ansonsten, erstmal das hier lesen:
Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## veetina (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort!

Ich habe es nun noch mehrere Male versucht die Links zu öffnen und siehe da: Fleiß wird belohnt - nicht nur die Links haben sich geöffnet, sie waren mir eine große Hilfe!!!

Danke, Danke, Danke

Eure veetina


----------



## veetina (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Tschuldigung, dass ich erst jetzt schreibe, weil Sie mir doch sofort geholfen haben.

Ich habe es solange versucht, bis sich dieser Link geöffnet hat und der hat mir sofort geholfen.

Ich habe mich nun dazu entschieden; egal was diese Leute mir schreiben, ich werde es ignorieren, weil etwas, was ich nicht abgeschlossen habe auch nicht gekündigt werden kann!
Aber wenn frau so kopflos ist, kann sie nicht die einleuchtensten Dinge erkennen :roll:

Noch einmal Danke für die tolle Hilfe!!!

veetina


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Keine Ursache. 
Und immer dran denken: gegen Kopflosigkeit in kalter Jahreszeit hilft ein guter Tee, wenn es sein muss, mit Rum.

Denn das hier:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
kann man locker aussitzen.


----------



## veetina (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Tschuldigung, dass ich nicht sofort geantwortet habe, aber ich habe die Links dann doch überreden können, sich zu öffnen und

ja - es hat mir geholfen!!!

Wenn frau so kopflos ist, leuchten ihr die leichtensten Dinge nicht ein. Etwas was ich nicht geordert habe, muss ich auch nicht kündigen - ich werde nun sämtliche Mails ins Leere laufen lassen und auch auf die Briefe nicht mehr reagieren.

Nochmals Danke für die tolle Hilfe!!! 0


----------



## msblue (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Leider hats mich jetzt auch erwischt:wall:! Dank dieser Seite hier weiß ich zumindest, wie ich zu reagieren haben - nämlich garnicht. 

Meine Frage an diejenigen, die es schon vor längerer Zeit erwischt hat:
Habt ihr die Rechnungen 2 und 3 für das laufende Jahr bekommen, und evtl. nach Ablauf des Jahres weitere, wenn nicht gekündigt wurde? 

Wie lange wurdet Ihr von Netarena belästigt? Geben die das Mahnen irgendwann auf oder kann sich das auf Jahre hinziehen?


----------



## veetina (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo alle miteinander,

schaut doch mal, was ich heute in der Mailbox hatte:



> ________________________________________________________________
> Sehr geehrter NetArena Kunde,
> 
> Wir bestätigen Ihnen Ihre Kündigung zum 07.01.2010.
> ...


ich werde Euren Rat befolgen und mich nicht aufregen und vor allem nicht drauf reagieren, aber ne Frechheit ist es schon!!!

Eure veetina


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Frechheit, aber durchaus branchenüblich.
Deswegen sagen wir ja hier immer, dass jedweder Schriftwechsel mit Wüstensand-Briefkästen keinen Sinn hat.


----------



## bernhard (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

ZDF.de - Angeklickt und abgezockt


			
				ZDF schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach abheften und gar nicht reagieren. Nur wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, was nicht passiert, ins Haus flattert, muss man Widerspruch einlegen und die Verbraucherzentrale informieren.


----------



## sweetpride (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hey!
ich hab heute von denen auch nen brief bekommen, dass ich die 78 € bezahlen soll. ich habe mich zwar dort angemeldet aber nie eine bestätigungs email bekommen, also konnte ich ja auch nicht den bestätigungslink anklicken.
stimmt es, dass dann quasi kein vertrag mit denen zustande gekommen ist?
danke schonmal...

lg


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Es steht eigentlich schon alles in den Artikeln, die ganz oben auf dieser Seite verlinkt sind.

Die gängige Rechtsprechung sagt, dass eine versteckte Preisangabe nicht Vertragsbestandteil wird.
Ebenfalls kommt mit einem einzigen Klick auf einen Button "Jetzt anmelden" nach Eingabe persönlicher Daten nicht schon ein Vertrag zustande.


----------



## veetina (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Es beruhigt mich doch sehr, dass nicht nur ich nach solchen Schreiben so kopflos reagiert habe.

Aber Du hast schon recht "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!"

ich lese Eure Artikel erst ab gestern, aber wenn Du das jeden Tag seit langem liest, kann man(n) schon etwas verzweifeln.
Ich habe jeden Tag mit Menschen zu tun, oft auch immer mit den gleichen, die mir oft das gleiche Erzählen und ich bete täglich um Geduld!!!

Gute Nacht

Eure Veetina


----------



## hansel76 (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo, hier bin ich mal wieder um euch mitzuteilen, dass ich heut die 2. mahnung erhalten habe. hab sie zu der 1. gelegt und warte jetzt auf die 3. wünsch allen einen schönen tag und meine geduld.


----------



## dvill (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Rechnungen nicht zahlen: Ist man sich sicher, dass es sich um Internetabzocker handelt, kann man alle E-Mails, Briefe und darin enthaltenen Drohungen ignorieren.


Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Abzocke im Internet


----------



## veetina (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich habe jetzt mal eine ganz andere Frage: Warum unternimmt unser Gesetzgeber nichts gegen solche Firmen? Gibt es da keine Rechtsgrundlage?

Ich habe mir hier einige Artikel durchgelesen und soooo viele haben Probleme, nur allein mit Netarena. Sicher gibt es da noch etliche andere Firmen, die die Menschen so mobben?! Unternimmt denn da keine Rechtsprechung etwas gegen solche Machenschaften?

Falls meine Fragen über entsprechende Artikel beantwortet werden, bitte http zusenden. Ich bin sehr interessiert.

Vielen Dank im voraus

Eure veetina


----------



## malepartus (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo veetina,

die wenigen Male, in denen solche Portale versucht haben, ihre Forderungen gerichtlich beizutreiben, sind kläglich gescheitert. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb NetArena.TV niemals versuchen wird, im Wege eines Gerichtsverfahrens vorzugehen; NetArena.TV führe mit Pauken und Trompeten in den Hades – mit der Folge, dass ab dann das gesamte Drohpotenzial, das bisher immerhin noch bei etwa 2/3 der Bedrohten zu Zahlungen führt, in sich zusammenfiele. Von da an wäre das Geschäft tot.

Damit ist auch klar, dass der Gesetzgeber sehr wohl klare Rahmenbedingungen gesetzt hat – auch mit Blick auf solche Portale.

Was bedeutet das? Vorsorglich widersprechen und ansonsten Ruhe bewahren. NetArena.TV ist absolut chancenlos, Forderungen beizutreiben.

Gruß
Malepartus


----------



## katzenjens (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo veetina,

Deine Frage ist berechtigt und immer wieder interessant.
Im Strafrecht ist nur geregelt, was verboten ist. Und dort wird es schwierig sein, den Tatbestand "Verarsche" mit aufzuführen. Weil aus nix anderem besteht die Nutzlosbranche. Im Zivilrecht (z.B. BGB) ist unter anderem geregelt, wie Verträge zustandekommen. 

Wenn man Opfer einer Straftat wurde geht man zur Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft und erstattet Anzeige.

Wenn man aber von einem Nutzlosanbieter "verarscht" wurde, ist es eine rein zivilrechtliche Geschichte. Wobei man nie vergessen sollte, dort ist der Anbieter in der Beweis- und Klagepflicht.

Die Nutzlosanbieter behaupten allerdings immer wieder, dass der unfreiwillige Kunde beweisen muss, dass kein gültiger Vertragsabschluss zustandegekommen ist. Unsinn! Ich will jetzt nicht tiefer in die Materie einsteigen, dafür gibt es die Rubrik Recht und Gesetz sowie Grundsatzurteile.

Bisher sind die Nutzlosanbieter selten vor Gericht gegangen, deshalb gibts auch keine abschliessenden Urteile, ob z.B. EMail-Adresse und IP zum Beweis eines Vertragsabschluss ausreichen. Dieses darf aber angezweifelt werden.

Dieses ist auch der Trick dieser Anbieter, es werden rechtliche Grauzonen ausgenutzt, über welche bisher nicht klar entschieden wurde.

Dieses könnte die Politik, z.B. das Verbraucherministerium problemlos ändern. Interessanterweise gibt es seitens der Politik bisher wenig Interesse daran. Im Gegenteil, oftmals werden Dienstleistungsbetriebe, welche moralisch verwerflich sind, auch noch als besonders innovativ dargestellt.

Der Bürger hat also nur wenig Einflussmöglichkeiten, dieses zu ändern. Zum einen durch Aufklärung auf privater Ebene, dieses wird hier im Forum oder in meinen Videos betrieben. Diese Info sollte weit gestreut werden, damit immer weniger Leute auf die verschiedenen Maschen reinfallen.

Zum anderen gibt es die Webseite www.abgeordnetenwatch.de . Dort kann man über seinen Abgeordneten das Thema weiterreichen.

Kurz und gut, ein mündiger Bürger sollte jede Form der "Verarsche" kennen und dementsprechend drauf reagieren. Im Fall der Nutzlosbranche ist ignorieren das Mittel der Wahl.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ein Ansatzpunkt wäre m.E. eine Änderung des Inkassorechts im RDG, analog zu den viel strengeren Bestimmungen in den USA und in UK.

Abzocke und kein Ende. Was ist zu tun - Antispam Wiki

Denn in diesen Ländern ist diese Form des Abzock-Nepps auf Webseiten nahezu unbekannt. Das muss einen Grund haben, der z.B. mit dem strengeren Inkassorecht erklärbar wäre.


----------



## komischerkleinermann (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Antiscammer,
ein sehr interessanter Link. Ob man erwarten kann, dass sich in dieser Richtung politisch in absehbarer Zeit mal was tut?


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

So schnell wohl nicht. Das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz (RDG) ist erst letztes Jahr neu in Kraft getreten, und die Politik ist darauf stolz wie Oskar und sieht da im Moment "keinen Handlungsbedarf".


----------



## veetina (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Lieber Jens,
vielen Dank für die umfassende Erklärung. Mein Mann und ich betreiben einen winzigen Gastronomiebetrieb und da es in unserer kleinen Stadt so eine urtypische Gaststätte kein zweites Mal gibt, treffen sich dort auch die Leute, die was zu sagen haben und was erreichen können. 
Das ist doch mal ein dankbares Thema beim Bier statt immer nur den Kleinstadttratsch! :-D
Sobald ich neue Erkenntnisse habe, lasse ich hier wieder von mir lesen.

veetina


----------



## veetina (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Guten Morgen!

Man kann einem Wüstenbriefkasten ja viel nachsagen, aber er scheint schnell zu arbeiten?! 

Am Montag die Rechnung und am Donnerstag (gestern) die erste Zahlungserinnerung. Nun hätten diese Internet[...] gerne 84,- €.

Als ich Ottobrunn auf dem Umschlag las, wußte ich gleich Bescheid, obwohl ich meine restliche Post aus Dubai bekommen habe :scherzkeks:

Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes WE und hefte den Brief wieder schön zu den Akten

Eure Veetina

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Gü.He. (6 Februar 2009)

:wall:wer ist auch reingefallen?bekomme Rechnungen und Mahnungen,von dieser dobiösen Firma aus Dubai,habe mit einem Anwalt gedroht,aber vielleicht ist eine Sammelklage die richtige Antwort.....


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: netarena.tv*



Gü.He. schrieb:


> ,aber vielleicht ist eine Sammelklage die richtige Antwort.....


Es gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html

Ansonsten ist das der übliche Drohmüll, nicht wirklich ernstzunehmen


----------



## komischerkleinermann (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich habe gerade den Link zur Sammelklage verfolgt, und bin dann auf den weiterführenden Link zum Sammelermittlungsverfahren gelangt. Nun frage ich mich, ob denn in D noch kein solches Sammelermittlungsverfahren bezüglich derartiger Internetbetrügereien eingeleitet wurde? (Eine Soko Internetbetrug sozusagen, an die man sich mit einer Anzeige gegen Firmen wie den RS Web Service wenden könnte).


----------



## Teleton (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Wozu.

Nach Auffassung von Staatsanwaltschaften reicht eine im Umkreis von 1,32 Meter angebrachte Preisangabe (egal welcher Größe, Farbe,usw.) um einen Betrugsvorsatz sicher auszuschliessen.


----------



## althaus (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Diese Antwort erhielt ich heute per Mail, nach dem ich der 1. Rechnung
per Einschreiben/Rückschein widersprochen hatte.
Ich denke von nun an brauche ich wohl auf weitere Mahnungen etc. nicht mehr reagieren, oder?



> Sehr geehrter xxxxxxx,
> 
> Sie wurden mehrfach auf ein Zustandekommen eines Vertrages, die Leistungen und die dafür anfallenden Kosten hingewiesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Warum seid ihr immer so schreibwütig?  Mit Sandboxes in der dubaianischen Wüste macht das nun wirklich keinen Sinn...

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## malepartus (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo @ all,

was redet Ihr von Sammelklagen, Sammelermittlungsverfahren und sonstigem dummen Zeug. Bleibt cool; ich wiederhole hier nochmals mein posting von weiter oben:

<<Die wenigen Male, in denen solche Portale versucht haben, ihre Forderungen gerichtlich beizutreiben, sind kläglich gescheitert. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb NetArena.TV niemals versuchen wird, im Wege eines Gerichtsverfahrens vorzugehen; NetArena.TV führe mit Pauken und Trompeten in den Hades – mit der Folge, dass ab dann das gesamte Drohpotenzial, das bisher immerhin noch bei etwa 2/3 der Bedrohten zu Zahlungen führt, in sich zusammenfiele. Von da an wäre das Geschäft tot.

Damit ist auch klar, dass der Gesetzgeber sehr wohl klare Rahmenbedingungen gesetzt hat – auch mit Blick auf solche Portale.

Was bedeutet das? Vorsorglich widersprechen und ansonsten Ruhe bewahren. NetArena.TV ist absolut chancenlos, Forderungen beizutreiben.>>


Wo liegt also das Problem? Was macht Ihr Euch in die Hose? Es passiert nichts! Schmeißt die Mahnungen, Zahlungsaufforderungen, Gerichts- und Inkassoandrohungen in den Müll.

Für die, die sich einschüchtern ließen und gezahlt haben: Schreibt den Betrag ab auf cpd (conto pro diverse). Lehrgeld zahlt schließlich jeder einmal. Wenngleich es schade ist.

Gruß
Malepartus


----------



## althaus (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich habe selten eine derart umfassende und tiefgründige Information
gelesen und danke Antiscammer für den Verweis auf die Abhandlung:
"Abzocke und kein Ende..."


----------



## probe2000auto (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,
auch ich habe vor 1 Woche Rechnung und heute (7.2.09) Mahnung erhalten.

Schon in der Rechnung wurde nicht angegeben, auf welcher Seite ich mich angemeldet haben soll. Hab das Schreiben auf die Seite gelegt, nicht weiter beachtet. Schreibe jetzt allerdings per Einschreiben, damit meine Frau beruhigt ist.


----------



## Heiko (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nur zur Info:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## misterxxl (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Rechnung von Netarena
> habe heute eine Rechnung über 79,80 € erhalten.
> Briefkopf: Dubai, d. 23.01.09
> Absender: Postfach Ottobrunn
> ...


 
Hallo alle zusammen,

scheint mir ein vielversprechender Ansatz zu sein das Finanzamt auf die Steuerspur anzusetzen. Auch ich werde meine Rechnungen, Mahnungen und sonstiges Geschreibsel dieser "Firma" der Steuerfahndung zur Verfügung stellen. Desweiteren habe ich mir überlegt die Deutsche Bank München - die derzeitige Bankverbindung der Nutzlosanbieter - anschreiben um diese auf das "Geschäftsmodell" aufmerksam zu machen.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Um Missbrauch und wissentliche Falscheingaben zu vermeiden, wird Ihre IP-Adresse ..... bei der Teilnahme gespeichert. Anhand dieser Adresse sind Sie über Ihren Provider: ..... identifizierbar.



Ich lache mir immer einen runter wenn ich solchen Müll lese. Im höchsten Fall ist ein Anschluss aber nicht eine Person identifizierbar und die ISP's geben die Daten nur unter richterlicher Anordnung raus (zumindest in Österreich).

Das sind klassische Einschüchterungsfloskeln. Man kann auch über Proxies, welche in Brasilien stehen, surfen. Und dann?


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



misterxxl schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> scheint mir ein vielversprechender Ansatz zu sein das Finanzamt auf die Steuerspur anzusetzen. Auch ich werde meine Rechnungen, Mahnungen und sonstiges Geschreibsel dieser "Firma" der Steuerfahndung zur Verfügung stellen. Desweiteren habe ich mir überlegt die Deutsche Bank München - die derzeitige Bankverbindung der Nutzlosanbieter - anschreiben um diese auf das "Geschäftsmodell" aufmerksam zu machen.
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Das wäre eine Idee, denn zumindest in Österreich müssen Einnahmen aus gelegten Rechnungen steuerlich behandelt werden, egal ob der Kunde zahlt oder nicht.

Massenabmahnungen (wie in Deutschland) gibt es daher kaum bis gar nicht.


----------



## probe2000auto (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Thot schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Idee, denn zumindest in Österreich müssen Einnahmen aus gelegten Rechnungen steuerlich behandelt werden, egal ob der Kunde zahlt oder nicht.
> 
> Massenabmahnungen (wie in Deutschland) gibt es daher kaum bis gar nicht.


 
Vielleicht  keine so schlechte Idee mit der Bank, wäre mal ein Anfang, um diesen Geiern einen Riegel vorzuschieben. Meine Rechnung kam übrigens von RS Web Service, PF1231, 85503 Ottobrunn. Die Eintreiber sind wahrscheinlich über ganz Europa verstreut?!


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



probe2000auto schrieb:


> Die Eintreiber sind wahrscheinlich über ganz Europa verstreut?!


Nein, sind sie nicht. Vor allem nicht in Ottobrunn sondern nur in Herford bzw. (wenn man unbestätigten Meldungen Glauben schenkt) ursprünglich in München.


----------



## tvschaf (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Vielen Dank erst mal an's Forum und die User die helfen dass man nicht ganz kopflos wird bei diesem Thema :roll:

Mein Status:
Nach der ersten kam noch eine zweite Rechnung und gestern die erste Zahlungserinnerung...Da ich inzwischen brav das ganze Forum studiert hab kann ich das inzwischen relativ locker sehen. Alles wird abgeheftet und es ist auch noch Platz für die weiteren Mahnungen so denn welche kommen. Reagieren werd ich darauf nichtm mehr, auch wenn's hin und wieder in den Fingern juckt etwas zu unternehmen. Aber da mach ich mir doch lieber nen frischen Tee....

Weiterhin gute Nerven für alle!


----------



## whitecat (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich bin auch im Dezember auf diese dubiose Firma hereingefallen. Habe mich angemeldet, ohne das Kleingedruckte richtig durchzulesen. Die Seite habe ich aber nicht genutzt, da alles auf Englisch war. 
Habe dann im Januar eine Rechnung bekommen und hab bezahlt, weil ich das Programm ja aufgerufen hab und hab dann gleich gekündigt. 
Dummerweise habe ich im Kündigungsschreiben geschrieben: zum Ablauf meiner 12monatigen Kündigungsfrist. 
Kurze Zeit später bin ich auf euer Forum gestossen und hab dann erst gemerkt, was für einer Firma ich da aufgesessen bin. Ich habe sofort meine Zahlung zurückgenommen und nun habe ich eine Mahnung bekommen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich mich jetzt weiter verhalten soll.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



whitecat schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich mich jetzt weiter verhalten soll.


Den Thread und  die Infos (Links oben auf der Seite) lesen.
Danach sollte es klar sein.

(Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt)


----------



## pater noster (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Bin diesen [ edit]  auch auf den Leim gegangen. Habe eine Rechnung über 79,80€ bekommen. es ist aber sehr Beruhigend in diesem Forum zu lesen was für [ edit]  das sind. Der Standort diesmal ist Ottobrunn. Freue mich jetzt schon auf die Post vom Inkassobüro.
Werde alle Unterlagen zum Finanzamt weiterleiten.:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## ALEXISONFIRE (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi,

cool bleiben.
Ich habe mittlerweile die 3. oder 4. Mahnung von Coll€ctor,
eins der von Netarena beauftragten Inkassounternehmen.

Ich hab ganz am Anfang mal ein vom Anwalt aufgesetzes Schreiben
rausgeschickt, mit dem Hinweis, dass zwischen netarena.tv und mir kein Vertrag zu stande gekommen ist, habe darauf aber keinerlei Reaktion erhalten.
Daher spare ich mir nun jegliches Porto...

Greetz


----------



## Gü.He. (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

auch ich bin Opfer des dubiösen "netarena.tv",da ich mit einem Anwalt gedroht habe,lautet die letzte e-mail:man warte auf das Schreiben meines Anwalts und hätte die Akte zur Rechtsabteilung geschickt,und ich warte ab,was da noch kommt.Aber eine Sammelklage,mit allen,die hier von betroffen sind,sollte man im Auge behalten......


----------



## Gü.He. (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:scherzkeks:





Gü.He. schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Gü.He. (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:wall:





ALEXISONFIRE schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Gü.He. (10 Februar 2009)

gut zu wissen,daß ich nicht alleine reingefallen bin,bei dieser [.......]....


----------



## X-JACK (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

So willkommen im Club der Beschissenen :wall:
Bei mir ist gestern auch die 1. Rechnung eingegangen.
Hab jetzt schon ziemlich viel gelesen hier und bedanke mich bei allen die hier etwas hilfreiches dazugeschrieben haben.
Da ich leider nicht so viel Zeit habe alles hier zu lesen wollte ich mal fragen ob auch jemand auserhalb des deutschsprachigen Bereichs ein Problem mit netarena.tv hatte oder ob das nur ein Problem hierzulande ist.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab muss ich ja nur warten bis denen die Lust vergeht mich vollzuspammen  :wall:

Ansonsten noch viel Spaß alle zusammen beim Abheften der Rechnungen, Mahnungen und was sonst so kommt :scherzkeks:


----------



## Fenestra (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo an alle! Auch ich bin auf diese [...] reingefallen und verfolge schon lange eure Seite. Bei mir läuft die ganze Sache schon seit September 2008 und heute kam bereits der 4. Brief vom Inkassounternehmen.Der Betrag liegt mitlerweile bei über 140 Euro. Worauf ich natürlich noch nie reagiert habe. Mich würde jetzt nur mal interessieren ob das irgendwann mal ein Ende nimmt und ob wirklich noch niemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat?! :-?

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Fenestra schrieb:


> und ob wirklich noch niemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat?! :-?


Nach unseren Informationen sind *gerichtliche* Mahnbescheide im Nutzlosgeschäft seltener als Jackpots


----------



## pater noster (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Nach unseren Informationen sind *gerichtliche* Mahnbescheide im Nutzlosgeschäft seltener als Jackpots


 Also, dass die ein halbes Jahr Mahnungen und Drohungen schreiben, zeigt doch das die immer noch genug Geld mit der Abzockerei verdienen.


----------



## althaus (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Zitat: 
"...scheint mir ein vielversprechender Ansatz zu sein das Finanzamt auf die Steuerspur anzusetzen."

Ich habe Rechnung und Mahnung unter Benennung der in Ottobrunn 
bevollmächtigten Person ([...]) an die Steuerfahndung des
Finanzamtes München I ([email protected]) geschickt.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Fenestra (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Ich lass mich jetzt mal überraschen, wie lange es noch dauern wird. Bisher hab ich jeden Monat ein nettes Briefchen im Briefkasten gehabt. Aber wenn mann es mit Humor sieht, ist es ja ein bisschen wie Weihnachten. ..... immer wieder spannend, ob wieder was im Kasten ist, oder nicht!


----------



## misterxxl (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo an alle die sich gegen dieses "Geschäftsmodell" wehren.

Nachdem ich den ganzen Rechnungs- und Mahnungsschwachsinn dem Finanzamt München, Steuerfahndung, geschickt habe fühlte ich mich zwar besser - aber noch nicht gut ! 

Ich dachte mir: Mach die Sache mal richtig publik.  

So druckte ich den Inhalt eines der o.a. Links (die wichtigsten Tipps...) aus und brachte den Ausdruck , mit der ausdrücklichen Genehmigung unseres Chefs, am schwarzen Brett an.

Ich war erstaunt welches Echo folgte: Viele Kollegen fragten nach weiterführenden Infos und so steht zu befürchten das die Zahl, derjenigen die sich betrogen fühlen oder wurden, sehr hoch ist. 
Viele wissen einfach nicht was sie machen sollen und können - und einige schämen sich auch sich zu "outen" auf diese miese Masche hereingefallen zu sein.

Die Chance nutzen und Infos zu diesem Thema streuen: Am schwarzen Brett im Betrieb, in der Schule, an der Uni , in Internetcafes usw. -  und ganz wichtig: Schreibt euren Abgeordneten an !! Hier ist auch und vor allem die Politik gefordert !!

...und das wichtigste zum Schluss - NICHTS BEZAHLEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich bin jedenfalls froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben ( Tipp eines Bekannten) und werde alles tun mitzuhelfen diesen ......... kräftig in die Suppe zu spucken.


----------



## ajwe60 (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



pater noster schrieb:


> Also, dass die ein halbes Jahr Mahnungen und Drohungen schreiben, zeigt doch das die immer noch genug Geld mit der Abzockerei verdienen.


Nicht verdienen sondern geschenkt bekommen!:wall:


----------



## dvill (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Wer genötigt und erpresst wird, "schenkt" nicht.


----------



## ajwe60 (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



dvill schrieb:


> Wer genötigt und erpresst wird, "schenkt" nicht.


Wer nötigt und erpreßt, verdient es aber auch nicht!


----------



## geschädigt (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich bin auf deren masche hereingefallen.
ich habe meinen neffen erlaubt über meinen email account sein verloren gegangendes handy auszuspüren.
eigentlich sollte eine link aufgerufen werden um sich bei einer handyortung anzumelden. anstelle der angeforderten seite hat sich die anmelde seite von netarena.tv geöffnet und mein neffe (16jahre alt) hat meine daten eingetragen und sich/mich regestriert.

das habe ich dene mitgeteilt. 

ihre antwort war u.a.das nach § 263 StGB ein betrug beganneg wurde könnte und das ich und die eltern ihre aufsichtpflicht verletzt haben.

die erste mahnung ist bereits eingegangen. 84.03 euro.

was mir schon spanisch vorkam, war die erste rechnung uber 79,80 euro
da ja 19.95 alle drei monate zu bezahlen sind und das nach adamriese 
59,85 euro wären.

also ich werde noch abwarten, wobei mein puls momentan schon erwas erhöt ist.

ich hoffe es wird sich für mich noch in wohlgefallen auflösen


----------



## pater noster (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

was mir schon spanisch vorkam, war die erste rechnung uber 79,80 euro
da ja 19.95 alle drei monate zu bezahlen sind und das nach adamriese 
59,85 euro wären.

Bitte richtig durchlesen! die wollen immer für 4 Monate kassieren.
Aber was man will und was man kriegt, sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe.:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## geschädigt (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

danke für deinen hinweis.... 

natürlich ist ein drittel jahr 4 monate


----------



## komischerkleinermann (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo geschädigt. 
Wie auch immer, wenn man auf so eine Abzockmasche reingefallen ist, ist es grundsätzlich am besten denen so lange nichts zu bezahlen, bis sie mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommen oder einen wegen eines angeblichen Betruges anzeigen (also nie, denn dafür müßten sie aus ihrer Deckung herauskommen und eine Ladungsfähige Anschrift vorweisen...).


----------



## geschädigt (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Irrtum: Eltern  haften für ihre Kinder.

Richtig ist: Das Schild „Eltern haften für  ihre Kinder“ ist falsch. Eltern müssen nur für ihr eigenes Verschulden  einstehen. Sie haften also dann, wenn sie ihre Aufsichtspflichten  vernachlässigen. Wann die elterliche Aufsichtspflicht verletzt ist, hängt  zunächst vom Alter der Kinder ab. Der 15-jährige Jugendliche etwa muss weniger  intensiv beaufsichtigt werden als ein vierjähriger Sprössling. Unabhängig von  der Haftung der Eltern, können Kinder ab sieben Jahren auch selbst belangt  werden. Im Straßenverkehr liegt die Altersgrenze bei zehn Jahren. Voraussetzung  ist aber, dass das Kind die Gefährlichkeit seines Verhaltens erkennen konnte.  Wichtig: Haftet der Minderjährige nicht und liegt auch kein Verschulden der  Eltern vor, geht der Geschädigte komplett leer aus.
Richtig ist: Es gibt keine Sippenhaft. Jeder haftet für sich selbst.  Bei Kindern bestimmt sich die Verschuldensfähigkeit nach Alter und  Einsichtsfähigkeit. Unter sieben haftet ein Kind gar nicht (§ 828 I BGB),  zwischen 7 und 18 nach der Einsichtsfähigkeit (§ 828 II 1 BGB). Eine Haftung der  Eltern kann nur entstehen, wenn sie ihre Aufsichtspflicht gem. § 832 BGB  verletzen. Allerdings liegt auch hier keine Durchbrechung des obigen Grundsatzes  vor, weil sie nicht für die Fehler der Kinder, sondern für ihre eigenen haftbar  gemacht werden.


letztendlich ist er erst 15 jahre alt und ist damit nicht geschäftsfähig.
ein vertrag kam damit nicht zu stande.


auser eine backpfeiffe von seiner mutter wird ihm nichts weiteres passieren und ich habe von meiner schwester eine rüge bekommen, meinen account ihn zu verfügung gestellt zu haben ohne sie vorher gefrat zu haben, denn dann hätte sich herrausgestellt, das er sein handy nicht verloren hatte, sonder einfach nur zuhause liegen gelassen hat....(der depp)


ich werde nun auch die füße stillhalten.


grüße aus münchen und kopf hoch...


----------



## silv (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

sodele, bin auch reingefallen,

hab den unteren link gar nicht gesehn.  man sollte mal scrollen.

feste 12 monate, 240 euronen.

wollte nur bayern- hoffenheim sehen. so ein mist.

an die hotline geht momentan niemand, ich schick die kündigung mach ottobrunn, mist, mal nochmal kucken, trotzdem


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



silv schrieb:


> ich schick die kündigung mach ottobrunn, mist, mal nochmal kucken, trotzdem


Überleg dir  das,  ob es wirklich Sinn macht  Brieffreundschaften einzugehen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Teleton (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



silv schrieb:


> sodele, bin auch reingefallen,
> hab den unteren link gar nicht gesehn.  man sollte mal scrollen.


Warum? Muss man mit Fallen rechnen? 


> feste 12 monate, 240 euronen.


Behauptet der Anbieter


> an die hotline geht momentan niemand,


Lass die Finger vom Telefon!siehe hier:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55884-opendownload-de-me-too-postings-17.html#post267968


> ich schick die kündigung mach ottobrunn,


 Entweder volle Breitseite (Vertrag bestreiten ,Widerruf,Anfechtung, Kündigung) oder gar nix: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...eren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html#post232132

Edit:
ups,CP war schneller


----------



## Gü.He. (14 Februar 2009)

:wall: wer hat,wie ich auch,neue Informationen der dubiösen"netarena.tv"?


----------



## Gü.He. (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: netarena.tv*



Gü.He. schrieb:


> :wall: wer hat,wie ich auch,neue Informationen der dubiösen"netarena.tv"?


 
nämlich:neue Forderung,letzte Mahnung,wird Inkassounternehmen übergeben und was kommt dann?

Vorsicht!ich vermute,daß sich jemand mit falschem Namen,hier bei Computer.de angemeldet hat und immer schön die neusten Meldungen mitliest!eine Vermutung,von mir!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: netarena.tv*



Gü.He. schrieb:


> Vorsicht!ich vermute,daß sich jemand mit falschem Namen,hier bei Computer.de angemeldet hat und immer schön die neusten Meldungen mitliest!


Erstens braucht man nicht angemeldet zu sein um hier lesen zu könmen und dass 
die Nutzlosbranche hier mitliest, ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. 

Warum werden wohl sonst von den Mods alle persönlichen Daten, die hier von Usern hier ziemlich unvorsichtigerweise gepostet werden,  so schnell wie möglich gelöscht?


----------



## pater noster (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

_Mann, wie schnell die sind. Heute schon erstes Mahnschreiben bekommen. Aber ich sammel und verkaufe Altpapier.:-p:-p:-p:-p:-p_


----------



## Kingmaster_de (15 Februar 2009)

hab dann noch ein Urteil vom amtsgericht München : 

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/08/24/berechnung-der-lebenserwartung-fur-59-euro/?cp=84


> Urteil: Versteckte Kosten auf Internetseiten müssen nicht bezahlt werden
> Es ist ein Urteil, auf das viele gewartet haben: Das Amtsgericht München hat entschieden, dass kostenpflichtige Internetdienste (in diesem Fall die Berechnung einer Lebenserwartung) nicht bezahlt werden müssen, wenn die Zahlungspflicht im Kleingedruckten und in den AGB versteckt ist.
> 
> “Versteckt sich die Zahlungspflicht in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, kann diese Klausel ungewöhnlich und überraschend und damit unwirksam sein, wenn nach dem Erscheinungsbild der Website mit einer kostenpflichtigen Leistung nicht gerechnet werden musste“, meinte das Gericht - und dürfte damit einen Dammbruch ausgelöst haben. Denn viele dubiose Internetdienste basieren genau auf diesem Geschäftsprinzip.
> ...



Die Münchner Entscheidung, auch wenn sie “nur” von einem Amtsgericht stammt und eine Einzelfallentscheidung ist, dürfte für großen Wirbel sorgen. Im Internet gibt es dutzende Angebote dieser Art - von der Lebenserwartung über Warenproben, Testfahrer, SMS-Versand bis hin zur Ahnenforschung -, bei denen die entstehenden Kosten im Kleingedruckten und in den AGB versteckt werden. Wer darauf hereinfällt und sich registriert, wird bei Zahlungsverweigerung mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen unter Druck gesetzt. Verbraucherschützer raten zwar schon seit langem, entsprechende Rechnungen einfach nicht zu bezahlen; mit dem Münchner Urteil in der Hand dürften verunsicherte Verbraucher nun aber wieder etwas ruhiger schlafen können.


----------



## piercer (15 Februar 2009)

Bin heute auf die Seite NetArena.tv eingefallen, :wall:
aber:

 habe sofort nachdem ich bemerkt habe das es sich um eine Abzockeseite handelt einen Widerruf an ihre service mail geschickt mit der drohung, wenn ich keine Rückmeldung bekomme ich den Konsumentenschutz einschalten werde.

Außerdem hatte ich bei der Anmeldung falsche Daten angegeben
Name: á la "nobody" 
Wohnort: Alochhausen
email adresse -> googleaccount

Meine frage ist jetzt dürfen sie über meine gespeicherte IP überhaupt meine Adresse erfahren ??


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



piercer schrieb:


> Meine frage ist jetzt dürfen sie über meine gespeicherte IP überhaupt meine Adresse erfahren ??


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Sajka1105 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



kaskader schrieb:


> Hi Kaskader hier, bin leider genauso reingefallen wie du, Test Abo , nichts ging und jetzt auch die gleich Rechnung.
> Versuch über meine Verwandschaft die bei der Krippo arbeitet und sich in sache Internet Daten klau, Internet Betrug gut auskennen was zu erfahren, ich weiß das ist momentan nicht die Antwort die du suchst.
> Bin aber gleichermassen betroffen also bleibe ich am Ball


Hallo kann mir hier vielei auch mal einer helfen bitte bitte bin total hilflos bekomme aber dafür eine rechnung nach der anderen


----------



## Sajka1105 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

soll ich besser abwarten und tee trinken oder besser dagegen vorgehen


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Sajka1105 schrieb:


> soll ich besser abwarten und tee trinken oder besser dagegen vorgehen



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Sajka1105 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich verstehe gar nix hat mir jemand geantwortet komme nich klar


----------



## diemotte (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen!

Netarena-Geschichte die x-te. Bei mir trudelte auch eine Rechnung ein. Ich widersprach, kündigte die Mitgliedschaft etc.

Heute erhielt ich die erste Mahnung. Nur wenige Stunden nachdem ich die Mahnung im Ordner abgeheftet hab, erhalte ich folgende mail von Netarena:



> _Sehr geehrter NetArena Kunde,
> 
> Wir bestätigen Ihnen Ihre Kündigung zum 25.01.2010.
> 
> ...



2010? Was heißt das jetzt? :roll:


----------



## bernhard (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Erfahrungsgemäß lohnt es sich nicht, über den Schwachsinn des Brieffreundschaftsverkehrs länger nachzudenken, als man für die Betätigung der del-Taste benötigt.


----------



## diemotte (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nach der Lektüre einiger Beiträge und der näheren Informationen bin ich auch zu dem Schluss gekommen, mich einfach nicht mehr zu rühren.

...wundere mich nur über das _2010_...


----------



## X-JACK (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> ...wundere mich nur über das 2010...



Netarena.tv haben 1 Jahr kündigungsfrist
 deswegen 2010 !


----------



## diemotte (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



X-JACK schrieb:


> Netarena.tv haben 1 Jahr kündigungsfrist
> deswegen 2010 !



Oh. Na, auch egal.
Die hören von mir nix mehr...


----------



## freeway30010 (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo
Habe heute eine Rechnung bekommen von netarena.TV obwohl ich nur die Testage in anspruch genommen habe . Was kann ich gegen diese Rechnung tun vor allem weil diese Firma von Dubai aus geleitet wird.
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## komischerkleinermann (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo freeway30010,
was Du persönlich tun kannst, können/dürfen wir Dir hier leider nicht so direkt sagen, denn eine Persönliche Rechtsberatung darf nur ein Anwalt geben. Aber wenn Du dir die Links oben der Reihe nach reinziehst, dann weisst Du eh, dass man gar nichts machen muß, außer einfach nicht zu bezahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



freeway30010 schrieb:


> Was kann ich gegen diese Rechnung tun vor allem weil diese Firma von Dubai aus geleitet wird.


Was ist da so besonders daran, dass der Laden  einen gefakten Wüstenbriefkasten hat?
 Das haben viele Nutzlosseitenbetreiber. Glaubst du, die kommen extra auf Kamelen nach
 Deutschland geritten um hier Geld einzutreiben?  Bleib mal auf dem Teppich ( nicht dem  fliegenden)
 lies die Infos (Links oben auf der Seite) und  lach anschließend herzhaft  über den Mahnungs/Rechnungsmüll


----------



## klamei (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Meine ersten erhaltenen Forderungen von Netarena waren nicht eine Rechnung, sondern zwei Mahnungen während meiner Urlaubs - Abwesenheit. Mir war zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht bewußt, daß ich die Summe dreimal in Jahr zahlen soll. Die Schuld bei mir suchend und um Ärger zu vermeidenn, zahlte ich.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Nach zwei Mahnungen zur zweiten Rate (mit Datum der zweiten Mahnung erhielt ich eine Email mit folgendem Text: „Sehr geehrter Herr …, Ihre Zahlung für unseren Service ist soeben bei uns eingegangen. Vielen Dank, Ihr NetArena.TV Team“. Ich hatte diesmal aber nicht gezahlt), erhielt ich kürzlich  von einer Inkassofirma, "COLL€CTOR, Forderungsmanagement", 23004 Herford, eine Mahnung über mittlerweile € 135,45. Informiert durch eine Verbraucherzentrale und durch das Internet, lautet mein Entschluß: ich zahle nicht und reagiere auf keinen Brief (es sei den, das Gericht meldet sich)![/FONT]


----------



## Sajka1105 (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo alle zusammen habe jetzt einen Brief vom Inkasso Büro Herford bekommen und ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll habe angst vor einem Gerichtsvollzieger oder anderem ärger habe wiederrufen jedoch in Dubai da ist nichts zurück gekommen und ich habe auch einen bestätigungs Link von denen erhalten nix außer Rechnung kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben BITTE BITTE


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Lies den Thread und die Infos (Links oben auf der Seite)

Es ist alles schon zigmal durchgekaut.


----------



## bernhard (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hängt das mit diesem Beitreiber zusammen?

heise Security - 18.02.09 - Vorgebliche Antiviren-Seite zockt Anwender ab
http://xyj4e45.antivirus-security.net/agb.php


----------



## Gü.He. (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Sajka1105 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir hier vielei auch mal einer helfen bitte bitte bin total hilflos bekomme aber dafür eine rechnung nach der anderen


 
###vielleicht sollten sich alle Betroffenen zusammenschhliessen und eine Sammelklage ins Auge fassen???###:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Gü.He. schrieb:


> ###vielleicht sollten sich alle Betroffenen zusammenschhliessen und eine Sammelklage ins Auge fassen???###:wall:


Mußt du aber voher nach USA auswandern 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Gü.He. (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Sajka1105 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen habe jetzt einen Brief vom Inkasso Büro Herford bekommen und ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll habe angst vor einem Gerichtsvollzieger oder anderem ärger habe wiederrufen jedoch in Dubai da ist nichts zurück gekommen und ich habe auch einen bestätigungs Link von denen erhalten nix außer Rechnung kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben BITTE BITTE


 
### wie ich das aus den Informationen rausgelesen habe,alle Schreiben schön abheften und abwarten....bis etwas von einem Gerichtsbeschluß kommt....aber der kommt nicht.....###


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Gü.He. schrieb:


> ....bis etwas von einem Gerichtsbeschluß kommt....aber der kommt nicht.....###


Der heißt gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ( dass er nicht kommt ist richtig) 

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Gü.He. (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



klamei schrieb:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Meine ersten erhaltenen Forderungen von Netarena waren nicht eine Rechnung, sondern zwei Mahnungen während meiner Urlaubs[/FONT]


 ### richtig soooooooo.....###:wall:


----------



## Sajka1105 (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hoffe das denen bald das handwerk gelegt wird habe mich heute auch mal richtig durch gelesen und bin auch zu dem entschluss gekommen ruhig schlafen zu gehen das kann ein aber auch fertig machen so ein:wall:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Sajka1105 schrieb:


> hoffe das denen bald das handwerk gelegt wird


Wie denn, wenn man gar nicht weiß, wer das wirklich ist? Sollten die Münchener Verdächtigen dahinter stecken, dann hört das nur auf, wenn das immer noch nicht abgeschlossene Verfahren in der alten ad2media-Geschichte wirklich tiefgreifend ausgeht. Aber das ist ein andere Thema. Wegen den hier aufgestellten Vorhaltungen wird bei der StA München I angeblich alles eingestellt, was nach meinem Dafürhalten auch richtig so ist, weil man nichts greifbares für ein Strafverfahren ermitteln kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> weil man nichts greifbares für ein Strafverfahren ermitteln kann.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/31146-rechnung-von-probenfieber-35.html#post269236


			
				 Staatsanwaltschaft Lübeck schrieb:
			
		

> Etwaige zivilrechtliche Ansprüche werden von dieser Entscheidung nicht berührt.


Wenn die  Leute sich diesen Satz doch mal zu Gemüte führen würde...
Dieser nicht auszurottende Irrglaube, durch Strafanzeigen
egal in welcher Richtung und was auch immer für welchen Einfluss auf zivilrechtliche
Forderungen nehmen zu können.


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf


> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt. Die Abmahnung konnte in Dubai nicht zugestellt werden.


Schwachsinnige Mahndrohschreiben von Flaschengeistern gehören auf den Müll.

Warum werden hier immer wieder überflüsige Selbstgespräche über nichts abgekippt?


----------



## musikpam (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

ich bin auch auf netarena tv reingefallen und habe mittlerweile die 1. mahnung bekommen. nach etlichen hinweisen werde ich auch versuchen, mich nicht zu rühren und erst auf einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid zu reagieren.,
ich hoffe, dass alles gut geht.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



musikpam schrieb:


> und erst auf einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid zu reagieren.,.


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du den Jackpot gewinnst ( falls du  Lotto spielst) ist größer als 
dass sowas eintrudelt


----------



## musikpam (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

ich hoffe es. 

p.s. lotto ist nicht mein ding


----------



## pater noster (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



musikpam schrieb:


> ich hoffe es.
> 
> p.s. lotto ist nicht mein ding


 
Netarena aber auch nicht.
Es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass eine Frau fünflinge bekommt als ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, dann müssten die ja die "Hosen runter" lassen!:-p:-p:-p:-p


----------



## veetina (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Liebes Briefe aus Ottobrunn genannt letzte Zahlungsaufforderung:



> Sehr geehrte Frau ......
> 
> mit unserem ersten Anschreiben mahnten wir Sie zur Regulierung des fälligen Rechnungsbetrages an. Bedauerlicherweise können wir bis zum heutigen Tage jedoch keinerlei Zahlungen Ihrerseits verzeichnen.
> 
> Somit fordern wir Sie hiermit *letztmalig* auf, den nachstehenden Gesamtbetrag bis zum 26.02.2009 auf das unten angegebene Konto unseres Dienstleisters, der Fa. *RS Web Services GmbH & Co.KG*, zu überweisen.


_Das ist nun ganz neu, dass es da eine GmbH einschaltet. Wie soll ich das bewerten? Oder, wie immer, ignorieren?_

_Auch werde ich auf neue Bankdaten hingewiesen:_*Deutsche Bank München Konto: [.........] / Bankleitzahl: 70070024* allerdings immer noch mit dem Ort Dubai als Datumsort 
und was mir heute noch aufgefallen ist und mich dann doch verwirrt ist, auf dem Briefpapier ist auch Dubai angegeben mit einem Director J.T. G. .

Allein das das eine in Dubai sein soll und die Zahlungen sollen nach Deutschland gehen, macht mich nachdenklich. Vielleicht ist das ja Geschäftspraxis, aber für mich fühlt sich das komisch an.

Ich halte mich weiterhin an Euren Ratschlag, die Briefe unbeachtet fort zulegen und nicht zu reagieren!!!

veetina


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



veetina schrieb:


> Das ist nun ganz neu, dass es da eine GmbH einschaltet.


Ist doch gang und gäbe im Nutzlosbranchenbereich! Wenn Abmahnungen der Verbraucherzentrale erfolgten oder drohen, einfach "Firma" dichtmachen und neue Briefkastenklitsche gründen.


veetina schrieb:


> Auch werde ich auf neue Bankdaten hingewiesen:*Deutsche Bank München Konto: [........] / Bankleitzahl: 70070024* allerdings immer noch mit dem Ort Dubai als Datumsort


Haben die vergessen zu ändern. Wenn die hier mitlesen, wirds sicher korrigiert 


veetina schrieb:


> Ich halte mich weiterhin an Euren Ratschlag, die Briefe unbeachtet fort zulegen und nicht zu reagieren!!!


Gute Idee...:-D


----------



## andreasbigler (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Du brauchst überhaupt nicht zu reagieren, besser gesagt, du solltest überhaupt nicht reagieren und eine gerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung wird von intelligenten Firmen wirklich nur dann beantragt, wenn die entsprechenden Beweise auch vorgelegt werden können ......

Ich hab bereits die 2. Mahnung erhalten, in der mir bereits die "bösen" Folgen des Inkassos angedroht werden ..... es ist lästig, aber völlig ungefährlich


----------



## aebi87 (20 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen
ich bin auch auf diese [ edit]  reingefallen, doch schon länger.
Habe gerade den 6. Brief erhalten also die 5 Zahlungsaufforderung von einem Inkassounternehmen (Collector).
Ich habe nie auf einen Brief geantwortet aber langsam mache ich mir scho gedanken ob ich lieber zahlen soll (Zahlungsbetrag ist jetzt 145.20 EUR)
in diesem 6. Brief steht:
"Bei fruchtlosem Ablauf dieser Nachfrist werden die Rechtsanwälte der Gläubigerin die Ansprüche gerichtlich geltend machen und anschliessend im Weg der Zwangsvollstreckung betreiben."
Was soll ich jetzt tun?? Sind das immer noch lehre Drohungen??
Bitte brauche dringend einen Rat


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



aebi87 schrieb:


> Sind das immer noch lehre Drohungen??


Mülldrohungen werden mit jeder Wiederholung  lächerlicher 

Lach mal wieder:
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



aebi87 schrieb:


> aber langsam mache ich mir scho gedanken ob ich lieber zahlen soll


Genau das beabsichtigen die Nutzlostypen 


aebi87 schrieb:


> Sind das immer noch lehre Drohungen??


Mülldrohungen werden mit jeder Wiederholung  lächerlicher 

Lach mal wieder:
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Von der gleichen Bande: Abofalle: Antiviren-Club zockt Anwender ab - G DATA


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



dvill schrieb:


> Von der gleichen Bande: Abofalle: Antiviren-Club zockt Anwender ab - G DATA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na hoffentlich erkennen die Techniker und deren Anwälte, dass das Zeugs eigenlich aus Bayern kommt.


----------



## diemotte (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich hab heute folgende mail erhalten:



> wir möchten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass durch das Ausfüllen der Registrierungsmaske und die versandte Bestätigungs-E-Mail seitens des Betreibers ein rechtmäßiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
> 
> Über diese Bestätigung wird sichergestellt, dass Sie sich auch tatsächlich selbst bei dem Service angemeldet haben.
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich mich hier ein wenig schlau gemacht hab, ignorier ich die lustige Truppe weiterhin. Bislang hab ich 1 Rechnung und kurz darauf 1 Mahnung erhalten.

Wie lang wird der Spaß mit den Nutzlosbriefen ungefähr anhalten?
Hab hier im Forum schon mal was von etwa 6 Monaten gelesen. 
Wirklich so lange?


----------



## andreasbigler (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



aebi87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> .... und anschliessend im Weg der Zwangsvollstreckung betreiben."
> Was soll ich jetzt tun?? Sind das immer noch lehre Drohungen??
> Bitte brauche dringend einen Rat




Das sind auch nur Drohungen, sehr scharf formuliert, denn wenn solche Gerichtsdrohungen nur 2% der "Schuldner" einschüchtern und die dann vor lauter Angst zahlen, dann verdienen solch dubiosen Geschäftemacher genügend Geld, ohne Leistungen erbracht zu haben und nur darum geht's!


----------



## althaus (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

*Veetina schreibt:*
_*Liebes Briefe aus Ottobrunn genannt letzte Zahlungsaufforderung*:_
Auch ich habe heute das gleiche Schreiben bekommen und stelle fest, dass nun tatsächlich der Name des Geschäftsführers auf der Rechnung
erscheint. (man lernt dazu!)
Allerdings fehlt immer noch die Steuernummer, so dass ich auch diese Rechnung wie alle anderen an die Steuerfahndung in München geschickt habe.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Reducal schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich erkennen die Techniker und deren Anwälte, dass das Zeugs eigenlich aus Bayern kommt.


Jeder weiss es, dass die eigentlichen Drahtzieher dieses "Angebotes" die M. & S.-Connection aus München ist, die bereits seit Jahren - zusammen mit ihrem Inkassofuzzy F.B. aus Kalletal/Herford - ahnungslosen Usern das (finanzielle) Fell über die Ohren zu ziehen versucht. :unzufrieden:

Aber alle Ermittlungsverfahren werden eingestellt, sei es, dass "keine strafbare Handlung" vorliegt, sei es, dass "kein öffentliches Interesse" besteht.

Da kann man langsam wahrlich resignieren. :wall:


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

OffTopic 1: Chartered Accountant in Dubai: Services of Chartered Accountant in UAE

OffTopic 2: Bei das-quiz.tv wird ein Director genannt.

OffTopic 3:


> G. revealed that his company has helped several companies to obtain Virtual Office, e-Office, and Flexi-Desk licenses till date.


http://www.estatesdubai.com/labels/Freezones.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



dvill schrieb:


> OffTopic 2: Bei das-quiz.com wird ein Director genannt.


das-quiz.com führt mich in die Lüneburger Heide.
Das Directorchen gibts bei das-quiz.tv


----------



## althaus (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

_*Zitat veetina:*_
_*Liebes Briefe aus Ottobrunn genannt letzte Zahlungsaufforderung:*_
Man beachte: Dubai, 18.2.09
Absender:      Ottobrunn
Poststempel:  18.2.09 Hannover
Eingegangen am 20.2.09

Nach wie vor fehlen in den Rechnungen  die lt. Bundesministerium der Justiz im § 1 der
_*"Informationspflicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen*_" 
geforderten Angaben zur Identität, zum öffentlichen Unternehmensregister und zur Register- und Steuernummer sowie eine *ladungsfähige *Anschrift.
Wohin fließt das eingetriebene Geld?
Steuern sollten doch wohl fällig werden, denn auf die Mehrwertsteuer
wird ja explizit hingewiesen.
Mal sehen, was die Steuerfahndung auf die Anzeige antwortet.


----------



## 26art (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

MEINE ERFAHRUNG MIT NETARENA
Ich habe auch eine Rechnung von Netarena bekommen, inzwischen auch die erste Zahlungserinnerung. Ich habe einen Anwalt befragt, der sich an einen 
Fernsehbeitrag erinnern konnte und das dort bereits die Staatanwaltschaft ermittelt. Ich habe mich dann bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Detmold erkundigt und tatsächlich läuft ein Strafverfahren gegen Netarena (weitere andere Namen, die sich auch dahinter verstecken, wurden mir ebenfalls genannt). Netarena hatte wohl vorher eine Anschrift aus Bad Salzuflen. 
Der Staatsanwalt hat mir dringend geraten auch Anzeige zu erstatten.
Dies teilte ich per Mailzuvor auch Netarena mit - in der Hoffnung nichts mehr von Ihnen zu hören .... aber ich bekomme trotzdem weiter Post. 
Ich werde nun Anzeige erstatten und mal sehen wie es weitergeht...


----------



## jupp11 (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



26art schrieb:


> Dies teilte ich per Mailzuvor auch Netarena mit - in der Hoffnung nichts mehr von Ihnen zu hören .... aber ich bekomme trotzdem weiter Post.


Der IQ von auto answer mailservern liegt unterhalb  des Nullpunktes. Daher wird
 allgemein keine Brieffreundschaft mehr  mit Nutzlosanbietern empfohlen, da der
 Wirkungsgrad    sich  de facto bei 0% befindet.


----------



## rocky87 (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Mitgeschädigte,

bin auch auf die Masche mit dem kostenlosen Proben hereingefallen und bekam vor ein paar Tagen die Rechnung über eine Premiummitgliedschaft(die ich nicht will):wall:. Hatte gedacht ich wäre noch in der Probezeit und habe denen geschrieben das ich die Mitgliedschaft nicht will. Nun bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



rocky87 schrieb:


> und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe: lies den Thread und  die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite )


----------



## rocky87 (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Halte mich erst einmal an euren Rat und gehe morgen zur Verbraucherzentrale und danach zur Polizei um mich zu erkundigen.
Danke für den hilfreichen Thread.

Gruß rocky87


----------



## Schwanni (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo
Ich habe heute die dritte Mahnung von netarena bekommen habe damals nur meine Postanschrift ausgefüllt und dann den Vorgang abgebrochen.Ich habe nichtmal einen Zugangslink bekommen.Habe vor vierzehn Tagen auch eien Brief von der Verbraucherzentrale nach Ottobrunnen geschickt (mit Rückschein) werde morgen bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten.Bis jetzt habe ich den Rückscheinnoch nicht erhalten.


----------



## Schwanni (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Habe noch vergessen das ich auch bei der Hotline mehrmals angerufen habe in der auf den Anrufbeantworter angegebenen Zeit(9:00-18:00) habe aber nie jemanden erreicht.:wall:


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Von der Bande auch noch am Telefon geliebt werden zu wollen, geht eindeutig zu weit ...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Schwanni schrieb:


> Ich habe nichtmal einen Zugangslink bekommen.Habe vor vierzehn Tagen auch eien Brief von der Verbraucherzentrale nach Ottobrunnen geschickt (mit Rückschein)


Rausgeschmissenes Geld für das Porto 
Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern bzw. deren Anwälten reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.





Schwanni schrieb:


> werde morgen bei der Polizei  Anzeige erstatten.


Und was erwarteste du dir davon?  Internationale  Fahndung?


----------



## Balian (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo macht euch keinen Kopf über dieses Zeug. Ich habe mittlerweile 7 Briefe erhalten (der erste am 5.08.08) davon 4 von einem Inkassounternehmen die stecken alle unter einer Decke. Das letzte Schreiben kam vor ca. 1 Monat mit einer Drohung jetzt juristisch Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.
Nun denn ,da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da noch kommt. Kommt bloß nicht auf die Idee zu Zahlen, damit haben die genau das erreicht was sie wollten. Ich bin mit diesen Leuten auch nie in Kontakt getretten, wozu auch das bring doch eh nichts. Ich habe fristgemäß Widerrufen hab ne Fax Bestädigung und das reicht. Wenn die gerichtlicht vor gehen wollen müssen die erst einmal die Hosen runterlassen bzw. aus Ihrer Deckung hervorkommen das bedeutet Ihre Briefkastenfirma würde schon da auffliegen. Also freut euch über Schmierzettel denn, die Rückseite ist gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Sajka1105 (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo wollte fragen ob sich eine angebliche test mitgliedschaft einfach in eine premium mitgliedschaft umwandeln lässt so wie die es beschreiben


----------



## geschädigt (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

willst du das wirklich?
na da brauchste nix mache, das machen die automatisch


----------



## blowfish (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Sajka1105 schrieb:


> einfach in eine premium mitgliedschaft umwandeln...



Machen können die das aber ob du deswegen einen Vertrag mit denen hast, ist eine ganz andere G`schicht.


----------



## althaus (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

*Sajka 1105 fragt:*
_"hallo wollte fragen ob sich eine angebliche test mitgliedschaft einfach in eine premium mitgliedschaft umwandeln lässt so wie die es beschreiben_ "

Die Frage zielt m. E. wohl eher darauf ab, ob es rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden ist, dass netarena die sogenannte Testmitgliedschaft so bewerten darf als hätte der Testanmelder eine Vollmitgliedschaft beantragt.
Hier liegt ja wohl das eigentliche Problem, denn nach allem, was ich hier bisher gelesen habe, haben wohl die meisten "Tester" vergeblich versucht,
den Testzugang innerhalb der eingeräumten 14tägigen Kündigungsfrist zu
kündigen und wurden dann vom Punkt 5.2. der AGB überrascht, der ja
die Frage des Testzugangs gar nicht behandelt.
Eine eindeutige rechtliche Bewertung eines derartigen Geschäftsgebarens
läßt sich auch aus dem Fernabgabegesetz nicht herleiten.
Sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## bernhard (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Kann irgendjemand irgendeinen Grund angeben, warum man den Müll aus Brieffreundschaftsversuchen hier detailliert diskutiert?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



bernhard schrieb:


> Kann irgendjemand irgendeinen Grund angeben, warum man den Müll aus Brieffreundschaftsversuchen hier detailliert diskutiert?


Wohl keinen außer dass jemand versucht hier  Verunsicherung zu verbreiten.


----------



## rocky87 (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

War gerade bei der Polizei, die sagen mir Hände in den Schoß legen und Tee trinken und wenn doch was vom Gericht kommt, erst überprüfen ob es überhaupt von einem Gericht kommt und nicht aus irgend einem Wohnzimmer.


Gruß rocky87


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



rocky87 schrieb:


> War gerade bei der Polizei, die sagen mir Hände in den Schoß legen und Tee trinken und wenn doch was vom Gericht kommt, erst überprüfen ob es überhaupt von einem Gericht kommt und nicht aus irgend einem Wohnzimmer.


Kurz, knapp und  absolut richtig, was da unsere Gesetzeshüter als Ratschlag  gegeben haben,
wobei die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass etwas "vom Gericht" kommt, geringer ist,
 als vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden.


----------



## katzenjens (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Man wacht auf:

Zeitung Westfalen-Blatt : Nachrichten



> Detmold (WB). Mit zweifelhaften Methoden soll ein Firmengeflecht zum Teil ungerechtfertigt Geld von Internetnutzern eingetrieben und einen Millionenumsatz gemacht haben. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Detmold hat deshalb Anklage gegen eine Kauffrau (43) aus Bad Salzuflen (Kreis Lippe) erhoben.



Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## geschädigt (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



rocky87 schrieb:


> War gerade bei der Polizei, die sagen mir Hände in den Schoß legen und Tee trinken und wenn doch was vom Gericht kommt, *erst überprüfen ob es überhaupt von einem Gericht kommt und nicht aus irgend einem Wohnzimmer.*
> 
> 
> Gruß rocky87




so doof werden sie wohl nicht sein. ansonsten würden sich die staatsanwaltschaft sicher ganz schnell dafür interessieren, wer sich für wem ausgibt und in welchen namen briefe versendet würden...


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Mahndrohmüll wurde schon mit Mahnbescheids*vordrucken* "angereichert". Für den 
Durchschnittsbürger ist nicht sofort erkenntlich, dass es sich dabei um grobe Täuschung handelt.

Staatanwaltschaften sehen darin  nach dem  bisherigen Stand  keine strafbare Handlung.


----------



## Mike55 (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Fenestra schrieb:


> Hallo an alle! Auch ich bin auf diese [...] reingefallen und verfolge schon lange eure Seite. Bei mir läuft die ganze Sache schon seit September 2008 und heute kam bereits der 4. Brief vom Inkassounternehmen.Der Betrag liegt mitlerweile bei über 140 Euro. Worauf ich natürlich noch nie reagiert habe. Mich würde jetzt nur mal interessieren ob das irgendwann mal ein Ende nimmt und ob wirklich noch niemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat?! :-?
> 
> _[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_



Ein Hallo an alle Betroffenen,

ich befinde mich jetzt in der Angelegenheit bei der Phase "Inkasso".
Ein Ende wird wohl noch nicht in Sicht sein, aber ich warte geduldig ab, was als nächstes kommt. Ich gehe jedenfalls entschlossen den Weg bis zu Ende.
Ein Einschalten der Polizei halte ich jedoch, wie viele andere von Euch, als
wenig bzw. gar nicht erfolgreich.
Ich halte es wie in meinem ersten Beitrag zu diesem Thema mit der Devise:
"Kopf hoch und durch"!
:sun:


----------



## pater noster (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Also, es juckt ungemein diese Truppe zu enttarnen. :wall:


----------



## Molisana (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo ihr lieben, 
*lol* die sollen sich langsam mal hintenanstellen. Das ist nun schon die 3. Firma die das versucht.
Heute haben wir das erste mal von Netarena Post bekommen. Ich war da mal neugierig und hab in Ottobrunn angerufen. Und oh Wunder, ich hab da auch jemanden erreicht. Habe der Dame dann gleich gesagt, daß wir uns da nie angemeldet haben, und das auch beweisbar wäre.Wollte einfach mal wissen was die sich so einfallen lassen. Die Dame hat mir dann die IP Adresse gegeben, von der aus die Anmeldung kam. Wir haben weder eine Mail erhalten, noch waren wir jemals auf der Seite drauf. Die angegeben IP Adresse ist weder unsere noch kenne ich diese. Bin im Netz auf eine Seite gestoßen, wo man erkennen kann wo der PC ungefähr steht. Und das ist definitiv nicht bei uns zuhause. Ist euch eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen daß Collector Inkasso sowohl für Netarena als auch für Megadownloads ist, und beide den Sitz in Dubai haben? Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt. Wir werden schon Anzeige erstatten. Allerdings erst wenn Hasi aus dem Urlaub zurück ist, also nächste Woche. Denn auf ihn läuft der Dreck ja. Zahlen tun wir auf keinen Fall, denn wir haben besseres zu tun als unser Geld zum Fenster rauszuwerfen. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich denen mal erzähle wir wären Insolvent, und sie können sich dann mit dem Insolvenzverwalter unterhalten*lol*Ob die dann wohl immer noch so penetrant wären?
Bei Megadownloads haben wir mittlerweile schon die 2. Mahnung erhalten. ich archivier hier zwar alles, aber ich kann ja genauso ignorant sein wie die penetrant sind
Liebe Grüße
Angie


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Molisana schrieb:


> Die Dame hat mir dann die IP Adresse gegeben, von der aus die Anmeldung kam.


Das Dauerbrennerstadtmärchen
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ob die IP-Adresse nun Euch gehört hat oder der Friedhofsgärtnerei in Posemuckel, ist so ziemlich wurst.
Eine IP-Adresse beweist gar nichts, schon gar keinen "Vertragsschluß".

Es bringt auch erfahrungsgemäß weder etwas, schwachsinnige Hotlines schwachsinniger Nutzlos-Anbieter zu kontaktieren, noch irgendwelche Brieffreundschaften mit denen anzufangen. Das goldene Ziel, dass nämlich dann auf weitere Mahnungen verzichtet wird und ein Entschuldigungs-Blumenstrauß kommt, wird man damit nun wirklich nicht erreichen. Die sind genauso merkresistent wie drei Meter Feldweg. Das alles ist genauso sinnvoll, wie wenn man einem Ochsen die Integralrechnung erklärt.
Lasst es einfach.


----------



## Molisana (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das weiß ich doch, ist ja nicht das erste mal das uns das passiert. Und das die sich entschuldigen würden daran glaubt ja nicht mal ein Baby das noch an den Weihnachtsmann glaubt. Wobei das mit der IP Adresse neu für mich war. Aber egal ob die die haben oder nicht außer Papiermüll zu fabrizieren, tun die sowieso nichts. Mir war nur langweilig, und ich wollt mal wissen was die darauf so antworten. Wenn ich schon krankheitsbedingt auf die Faschingsfeier verzichten muß, dann will ich wenigstens etwas Spaß haben.Das Gespräch hat ja keine 3 Minuten gedauert. mach ich ja Gott sei dank auch nicht immer


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Wenn man das als Spaß betrachtet, dann ist es gerade recht (nur Vorsicht: oft sind das teure 0900-er Nummern...), wenn man denen etwas Zeit stehlen kann.


----------



## Mike55 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



pater noster schrieb:


> Also, es juckt ungemein diese Truppe zu enttarnen. :wall:


Ein Hallo an alle Betroffene

Auch meine Meinung, aber wie am Besten?
Mit den [...] von "0pendownload" ging man ins Fernsehen.
Vielleicht sollten wir uns auch einmal in diese Richtung begeben!?

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## ajwe60 (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:-D:-Dich geh mit:wall::scherzkeks:





Mike55 schrieb:


> Ein Hallo an alle Betroffene
> 
> Auch meine Meinung, aber wie am Besten?
> Mit den [...] von "0pendownload" ging man ins Fernsehen.
> ...


----------



## rocky87 (1 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo allerseits,

habe eine Zahlungserinnerung von netarena bekommen, die ich natürlich nicht bezahlen werde, bin gespannt wann die sich wieder melden. Brief Für Papierflieger geeignet.

Gruß rocky87


----------



## Ricardo Tresp (1 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Allerseits

Zu dubiosen Anbietern wie netarena.tv, gibt es beim Verbraucherschutz D. Vordrucke für eine Kündigung. Ich versuche den Vordruck für Euch anzuhängen. Der Verbraucherschutz sagt auf jeden fall, nicht bezahlen.


----------



## wahlhesse (1 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Tut mir leid, Dir widersprechen zu müssen. Es gibt beim Verbraucherschutz keine Vorlagen zu einer Kündigung, sondern höchstens für einen Widerruf. Der Unterschied zwischen Widerruf und Kündigung ist ein sehr grosser. Deswegen der Tipp, vor irgendwelchen Schritten ERST die Hinweise oben auf dieser Seite durchzuarbeiten!

Also, bitte keine Falschinformationen verbreiten!
Danke.

In diesem Thread wurde zu Genüge durchgekaut, wie zu verfahren ist.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Outlaws2 (1 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo hatte mich vor 2 tage angemeldet und habe heute erst so viel schlechtes gelesen drüber und habe jetzt angst vor den drohungen.
Naja habe eigentlich schon eine email verschickt und wollte den vertrag wiederrufen.
Habe aber noch keine antwort bekommen.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt noch machen kann???


----------



## bernhard (1 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Wie bitte? Angst vorm Kasperle? Wie alt?


----------



## Outlaws2 (1 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

naja will nur wissen ob da was passieren kann jetzt ?


----------



## bernhard (1 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

In Peking könnte ein Fahrrad umkippen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Outlaws2 (1 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hört sich ja beruhingend an  und krieg ich jetzt auch tausend briefe ???


----------



## bernhard (1 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Wie groß der Sammelbehälter für den zu erwartenden Mahndroh-Müll sein muss, kann man nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Outlaws2 (1 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

letzte frage noch : ist eine email rechtes eines widerruf ? oder msus ich per fax oder brief?


----------



## bernhard (1 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56166-schnell-downloaden-com-25.html#post270718


----------



## Outlaws2 (1 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

jut schönen dank für die hilfe =) dann warte ich mal ab ^^ was noch alles kommt ^^


----------



## Gü.He. (2 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

###Angst vor netarena.tv,unnötig,am besten gar nichts machen,bis Widerruf,dann abwarten....


----------



## Missi (4 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und bei der Suche für eine Freundin die auch ein ähnliches Prob hat auf diese Seite gestoßen.
Folgendes,mein Freund hat sich auch auf Besagter angemeldet und übersehen das es sich um Kostenplichtige Dinge handelt, als die erste Rechnung gekommen ist hat er sich die Seite nochmal angesehen, den Hinweis mit der Testphase dann gefunden und dachte, mhhh mein Fehler. Er hat NIE ein Angebot der Seite nutzen können(das war zur Zeit der EM) und auch nicht beachtet das er diese Testphase kündigen muß.
Jetzt das Prob. er hat die erste Rechnung bereits bezahlt und heute finde ich diese Seite hier, was können wir denn jetzt noch tun auch wenn er schon eine Rechnung bezahlt hat?! Kann er noch was tun?!
Würde mich sehr über Hilfe und Hinweiße freuen
LG Missi


----------



## klamei (4 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Habe auch, wie schon hier dargestellt, die erste Rate bezahlt. Nach Beratung mit dem Verbraucherschutz habe ich meinen  damaligen Fehler eingesehen und ignoriere jetzt alle Mahnungen (Erwarte in Kürze die zweite "Inkassomahnung").


----------



## Missi (4 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo klamei,
danke für die super schnelle Antwort....
Also das heißt ich soll jetzt alle weiteren Rechnungen und Mahnungen mal sammeln und nichts machen?!
LG Missi


----------



## pater noster (4 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Missi schrieb:


> Hallo klamei,
> danke für die super schnelle Antwort....
> Also das heißt ich soll jetzt alle weiteren Rechnungen und Mahnungen mal sammeln und nichts machen?!
> LG Missi


Rrrriiiiichtiiig ! Nichts machen außer Altpapier sammeln. Die Rückseiten der Droh und Inkassobriefe kann man noch ausgezeichnet als Schmierzettel gebrauchen oder als Einkaufsliste. Die Truppe von Netarena fängt jetzt erst an so richtig Spass zu machen. Habe jetzt die 3. Mahnung mit allen Androhungen erhalten, macht richtig Spass mit denen. Aber solange noch ein paar Prozent bezahlen, wird es sich immer noch lohnen. Bei mir haben die nur Portokosten. Und wenn das mal alles fertig ist melde ich mich unter einem anderen Mamen an, damit der Spass weiter geht.


----------



## ajwe60 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:-p





pater noster schrieb:


> Rrrriiiiichtiiig ! Nichts machen außer Altpapier sammeln. Die Rückseiten der Droh und Inkassobriefe kann man noch ausgezeichnet als Schmierzettel gebrauchen oder als Einkaufsliste. Die Truppe von Netarena fängt jetzt erst an so richtig Spass zu machen. Habe jetzt die 3. Mahnung mit allen Androhungen erhalten, macht richtig Spass mit denen. Aber solange noch ein paar Prozent bezahlen, wird es sich immer noch lohnen. Bei mir haben die nur Portokosten. Und wenn das mal alles fertig ist melde ich mich unter einem anderen Mamen an, damit der Spass weiter geht.


----------



## ajwe60 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ajwe60 schrieb:


> :-p


Paßt schon.
einfach nicht auf diese Abzieher reagieren:wall:
Wir haben besseres zu tun als und über diese Komischen, Gedanken machen zu müssen oder?:sun:


----------



## Gü.He. (5 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:scherzkeks: also,ich habe z.Zt, ruhe mit ,netarena.tv,mal sehen wie lange??:wall:


----------



## Gü.He. (5 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:roll: ob dieser Verein"netarena.tv" auch auf der Cebit vertreten sind??:wall:


----------



## Outlaws2 (6 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

glaub ich eher nicht ^^ sonst wären sie schon tote leute ^^


----------



## Fenestra (6 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo, ich bins mal wieder. Ein neuer Monat ist rum und ich hab mal wieder eine Abmahnung vom Inkassobüro im Briefkasten gehabt! :scherzkeks:
Diesmal angeblich die letzte Möglichkeit die inzwischen 147.31 Euro zu begleichen. Ansonsten drohen sie damit, es gerichtlich per Zwangsvollstreckung einzutreiben. Wie oft oder wie lange kommen noch diese sch.... Briefe und brauch ich wirklich keine Angst haben, daß sowas passiert? :dagegen:


----------



## Don Pablo (6 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Fenestra schrieb:


> ... hab mal wieder eine Abmahnung vom Inkassobüro im Briefkasten gehabt!


Du meinst wohl eine *Mahnung*.
Eine Abmahnung ist wieder etwas anderes. Guggste >> hier 


Fenestra schrieb:


> Wie oft oder wie lange kommen noch diese sch.... Briefe ...


Ein paar Opfer haben schon mal über 20 Drohungen erhalten.
So könnte es weitergehen >> Kalletaler Dreieck


----------



## Fenestra (6 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:szaf:Na klar, ich Schaf! Natürlich meinte ich eine Mahnung und keine Abmahnung. :steinigung: Vielen Dank auch für das Dreieck. Das hilft, die ganze Sache mit etwas mehr Humor zu sehen. Dann werden ja noch einige Briefe auf mich zukommen.....
Bin echt froh, daß es dieses Forum gibt. Dank an alle! :dafuer:


----------



## Findi (9 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo
Auch ich habe heute eine Rechnung bekommen ,besser gesagt mein Sohn ,der ist 10 Jahre alt,über 79,00 Euro.
Der ist ja erst 10 jahre alt.Weiß einer wie das ist mit dem Alter .Kann er überhaupt belangt werden oder ich als vater.Was soll ich machen ???
Hilfe!

Gruß Sven Findeisen


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> 
> Minderjährige von 0 bis 6 sind geschäftsunfähig. Wenn sie sich eigenmächtig mit ihrem Namen für einen Dienst anmelden, entsteht dadurch keine vertragliche Bindung.
> 
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## Findi (9 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430



Sehe ich das denn richtig,wenn ich es meinem Sohn verboten habe ist der Vertrag nichtig ???
Also in garkeinem Fall zahlen?


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Persönliche Ratschläge in der Form "tu dies, tu das" sind unerlaubte Rechtsberatung und auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes verboten 

Wir bieten Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, die Entscheidung liegt bei dir.  

( sollte aber nun wirklich nicht schwer sein...)


----------



## Findi (9 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Persönliche Ratschläge in der Form "tu dies, tu das" sind unerlaubte Rechtsberatung und auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes verboten
> 
> Wir bieten Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, die Entscheidung liegt bei dir.
> 
> ( sollte aber nun wirklich nicht schwer sein...)




Danke für die schnelle Antwort.!!!!
Macht weiter so !!!


----------



## ruma62 (10 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:wall:





pater noster schrieb:


> Rrrriiiiichtiiig ! Nichts machen außer Altpapier sammeln. Die Rückseiten der Droh und Inkassobriefe kann man noch ausgezeichnet als Schmierzettel gebrauchen oder als Einkaufsliste. Die Truppe von Netarena fängt jetzt erst an so richtig Spass zu machen. Habe jetzt die 3. Mahnung mit allen Androhungen erhalten, macht richtig Spass mit denen. Aber solange noch ein paar Prozent bezahlen, wird es sich immer noch lohnen. Bei mir haben die nur Portokosten. Und wenn das mal alles fertig ist melde ich mich unter einem anderen Mamen an, damit der Spass weiter geht.


 
Habe heute die erste Rechnung über 79,80 EUR erhalten.
Nach Durchlesen verschiedener Ratschläge hier im Forum
will ich nun ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Firma
Web Services in Ottobrunn schicken, dass ich nicht bereit bin, zu bezahlen, da ich keine Widerrufsbelehrung gesehen habe.
Weitere Mahnungen will ich ignorieren.

PS: Auf der einschlägigen Website ist eine Anmeldung nicht mehr möglich!


----------



## Brucker2004 (10 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

In der gestrigen Ausgabe ( 09. März 09)  von Wiso ( über ZDF Infothek abrufbar) ist das Thema Abzocke und die Firmen Netarena - bzw RS Webservieces behandelt worden. 

Es wird davon ausgegangen, das die Inkassofirma Collector eng mit den Internetfirmen zusammenarbeitet deren Briefkastenaddressen sich in Dubai befinden und für die deutsche Gerichte nicht erreichbar sind. 

In diesem Zusammenhag ermittelt der Staatsanwalt Herr [ edit]  von der Staatsanwaltschaft Detmold. Nach seiner Aussage liegen 500 - 600 Anzeigen wegen Betruges vor.


----------



## althaus (10 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ruma62 schrieb:


> PS: Auf der einschlägigen Website ist eine Anmeldung nicht mehr möglich!


Welche Erklärung gibt es für die Mitteilung von Netarena tv, dass eine Anmeldung nicht mehr möglich ist ?
Steht das im Zusammenhang mit der ZDF-Sendung vom 9.3.09 und den
dort gemachten Angaben zu den vorliegenden Strafanzeigen?
Hat jemand dafür eine Erklärung?


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Brucker2004 schrieb:


> Es wird davon ausgegangen, das die Inkassofirma Collector eng mit den Internetfirmen zusammenarbeitet deren Briefkastenaddressen sich in Dubai befinden und für die deutsche Gerichte nicht erreichbar sind.


Man könnte auch durchaus mal in ostwestfälischen Pferdeställen nach dem Rechten sehen.


----------



## Marco (10 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Wiso hat der RS Web Services GmbH einen Beitrag gewidmet.

Ein Staatsanwalt liegen ca. 500 Anzeigen gegen diese Firma vor und er möchte Anklage wegen gewerbsmässigen Betrug erheben. Ich hoffe der Spuk ist dann vorbei mit dieser Firma.

Die Rechnung von denen würde ich getrost ignorieren.

Gruß Marco


----------



## ruma62 (11 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Marco schrieb:


> Wiso hat der RS Web Services GmbH einen Beitrag gewidmet.
> 
> [...] Die Rechnung von denen würde ich getrost ignorieren.
> 
> Gruß Marco


 
Habe auf die erste Rechnung über 79,80 eine Antwort per Einschreiben
mit Rückschein (4,40 EUR) geschickt, in der ich eine Zahlung verweigere mit dem Hinweis, dass eine Widerrufserklärung nicht möglich war, da überhaupt keine Anmeldebestätigung über einen evtl. Vertragsbeginn mir zugeschickt wurde.
In der Rechnung steht auch kein Termin, von wann bis wann der Betrag gelten soll. 
Laut Kleingedrucktem soll die Mindestlaufzeit 1 Jahr mit 3 mal 79,80 EUR laufen.

Mit solchen Typen hat man doch nur Ärger!

Liebe Grüße 
ruma62


----------



## bernhard (11 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Realer Ärger? Im Kasperle-Theater? Niemals.


----------



## wlaemmle (11 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich habe auch mit heutiger Post eine Rechnung über 79,80 Euro erhalten. Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Marco (11 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



wlaemmle schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mit heutiger Post eine Rechnung über 79,80 Euro erhalten. Was soll ich tun?



Auf keinen Fall den Thread lesen! Dort stehen nur Informationen und Tipps.

Man man man

Marco


----------



## wlaemmle (11 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Mit "man man man" ist mir nicht sehr geholfen.

Dann muss ich mir wohl die 62 Seiten über dieses Thema durchlesen.

LG wlaemmle


----------



## ruma62 (11 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich habe einen Brief per Einschreiben und Rückmeldung (4,40 EUR) an die angegebene Adresse (Web Services - POSTFACH ...) geschickt:

Darin erkläre ich, dass ich keinen gültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe, keine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung bekam und dass ich rein vorsorglich einen Vertrag widerrufe und kündige.

Danach werde ich in Zukunft nichts mehr unternehmen, egal, was die mir schreiben.

Erst, wenn ein Mahnbescheid von einem deutschen Gericht eintrifft, muss man reagieren mit "Einspruch". Dann ist die Gegenseite wieder am Zug.
Das aber soll nach aller Kenntnis nie geschehen!

Liebe Grüße
ruma62


----------



## wlaemmle (11 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Vielen Dank ruma62

LG wlaemmle


----------



## alexogor (11 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo! 
netarena.tv schickt mir auch Rechnungen. 
   Was soll ich tun? Schreibt mir bitte. Ich bin kein Deutscher, deshalb kenne ich mich in im deutschen Recht schelcht aus. Ich brauche Hilfe!
  Am 04.02. habe ich mich auf netarena.tv angemeldet und diese Typen sagen nun, ich habe einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und muss zahlen.


----------



## ruma62 (12 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Keine Panik!
Ich darf zwar keine Rechtsberatung durchführen, aber ich kann dir mitteilen, was *ich* gemacht habe.
Dazu lies bitte 2 Beiträge vorher, was ich dort geschrieben habe.
So ist es tausenden gegangen, weil der Anbieter den Eindruck erweckt hat, es sei ein kostenloser Testzugang! 
In den Anmelde-Emails waren keine Euro-Beträge genannt.
Als Widerruf-Adresse war auch keine Anschrift in Deutschland oder EU genannt.

Wie im Forum erklärt wird, ist das eine [ edit] firma. Alle bisherigen Prozesse (ca. 4) hat sie verloren.

Also ich habe *einmal* geantwortet mit Einschreiben und Rückschein, dass ich den Vertrag für unrechtmäßig halte und deshalb die Zahlung verweigere.
(Übrigens beinhaltet der "Vertrag" 3 Zahlungen á 79,80 für ein Jahr)

Es werden noch mindestens 3 weitere Mahnungen kommen, dann Anwaltsschreiben und Incasso-Schreiben.
Die sammle ich, beantworte sie aber nie.
Irgendwann wird dem Anbieter die Luft ausgehen.

Nur wenn ich ein Mahnschreiben von einem deutschen Gericht erhalte (was unwahrscheinlich ist), muss ich dem Gericht antworten mit "Einspruch".
Danach wird sich die Firma überlegen, ob sie tatsächlich ein Eintreibungsverfahren eröffnet. Ich habe davor keine Angst.

Gruß
ruma62


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ruma62 schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich ein Mahnschreiben von einem deutschen Gericht
> ...
> muss ich dem Gericht antworten mit "Einspruch".


heißt *Mahnbescheid* und * Widerspruch* und der besteht aus einem Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle .
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...bekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/


----------



## ebbe (12 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Verdammt!!!!! Bin zu Spät drauf aufmerksam geworden ,das das nur miese abzocke ist.
Habe denen schon (netarena.tv) über 200€ (inklusive Mahn u.Ikassogebühren)in ihren gierigen Hintern geschoben . Bin bis jetzt ein Idiot gewesen und habe mich einschüchtern lassen. Die dritte Rechnung werde ich nicht bezahlen !!! Jetzt weht der Wind aus der anderen Richtung !!! 
Habe bloß eine Frage??? Wenn Netarena TV [...] ist ,wie bekomme ich meine Kohle wieder??????

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## crux (13 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich bin auch Anfang Jänner in die Falle getappt.
Auf mein Mail, daß ich nichts bestellt habe, haben die Gauner mir gemailt, daß die 14-tägige Rücktrittsfrist verstrichen ist, und ich jetzt "Premium-Mitglied" bin.
Ein Mail mit einem Musterbrief der Kunsumentenvereinigung ist angeblich nicht angekommen, daher den selbigen als Einschreiben nach Ottobrunn gesendet.
Ich warte auf eine gerichtliche Klage, die bekommt dann der Anwalt zur weiteren Bearbeitung.
Wenn ich wieder was aus Ottobrunn höre, werde ich das dann posten.
Für alle Geschädigten: haltet die Ohren steif.

Grüße aus A crux


----------



## Captain Picard (13 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



crux schrieb:


> Ich warte auf eine gerichtliche Klage,


Wieviel Jahre willst du denn warten?  10, 20, 30?


----------



## lud73 (13 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo.

Hab' vor kurzem auch so eine Rechnung bekommen.

Mein Mann hatte sich ohne meine Erlaubnis angemeldet, noch letzten Monat.
Ohne, dass ich es weiß.

Jetzt streite ich mich die ganze Zeit mit dem NetArena.Tv, dass ich das nicht bezahlen werde und ich mich kündigen will, aber das meint immer, dass ich erst nächstes Jahr im März gekündigt werde.

Soll ich das nun ignorieren oder weiter streiten?

Ich habe, um ehrlich zu sein, Angst davor, wenn ich es nicht bezahle, dass die Mahnung-Gebühren dazu kommen und ich es letzt endlich doch bezahlen muss.

Wo kann man heraus finden, ob die Seite nun legal oder illegal ist? Oder wisst Ihr das?

Bitte um umgehende  Antwort. :cry:


----------



## webwatcher (13 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



lud73 schrieb:


> Wo kann man heraus finden, ob die Seite nun legal oder illegal ist? Oder wisst Ihr das?


Wenn du schon den Thread gefunden hast, wie wäre es mit lesen?


----------



## lud73 (13 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hier kann man dann den ganzen Tag sitzten und lesen.


----------



## lud73 (13 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Soll ich den ganzen Tag hier sitzen und lesen? :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Würde sagen  dass du ganz schön dreist bist. 
 Wer will hier eigentlich was von wem?

Es nervt, wenn hunderte Male dieselben Fragen gestellt und beantwortet werden  und 
die Betreffenden  alles  nochmal vorgekaut haben wollen.
Einzelberatung ist ohnehin nicht erlaubt ( Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz) 
Es ist völlig uninteressant, ob die Seite legal ist oder nicht. Die Antwort auf die Frage,
 ob man bezahlen sollte, ergibt sich ganz schnell beim Lesen. 

Die vorangehenden 8-10 Seiten reichen, das dauert maximal eine halbe Stunde 
Wenn das zuviel ist, ist das Problem wohl doch nicht so gravierend.


----------



## lud73 (13 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Okay.

Hab's mir durch gelesen. ^^'

Werde nun Euren Rat befolgen;

-Briefe sammeln und wenn, dann wirklich was wichtiges kommen sollte, geh' ich zur Polizei und die sagen mir was ich tun sollte [höchstwahrscheinlich nichts, da es eh alles nur gefaket ist] 

MfG lud73


----------



## dvill (14 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

OT: Pferdehändlertreffen?


----------



## ruma62 (14 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Offensichtlich will netarena.tv Geld sparen.
Nachdem die Rückmeldung per Post bei mir ankam, hat netarena.Tv mir
die Kündigung per Email bestätigt, allerdings bei einer Laufzeit von 1 Jahr.
Die Anmeldedaten wurden ebenfalls per Email geschickt.

Bis jetzt habe ich keine Leistung von der Firma bezogen.
Deshalb bin ich nicht bereit, etwas zu bezahlen!


----------



## althaus (14 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Mit dem Hinweis von dvill  (_Pferdehändlertreffen_)kann ich absolut nichts anfangen!


----------



## Antiscammer (14 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das ist ein Insider-Witz. Er bezieht sich auf bestimmte Personen, deren Namen hier aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht genannt werden dürfen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Mit dem Hinweis von dvill  (_Pferdehändlertreffen_)kann ich absolut nichts anfangen!


Dann google mal nach dem "Pferdehändler aus Kalletal", nach "IDS Herford" oder nach "Collector". Dann blickst du es!


----------



## althaus (15 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Dann google mal nach dem "Pferdehändler aus Kalletal", nach "IDS Herford" oder nach "Collector". Dann blickst du es!


 
Vielen Dank, nun habe ich es auch kapiert.


----------



## dvill (15 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Auf der IP-Adresse 81.196.172.34 liegen laut MSN (mit "ip:81.196.172.34" aufrufen) neben diesem Müll hier auch z.B.

h**p://z4-img.com/

und das verlinkt auf

ausgewaehlter-gewinner-hier-klicken.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

h**p://x-layer.net/

ist auch "nett".


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nun ja, Franz Beckenbauer wusste schon damals Bescheid....


----------



## Melres (17 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung von denen bekommen und soll genau so viel bezahlen auch kein Vertag bekommen oder sonst was sondern nur die Rechnung.Haben Sie bis heute gezahlt? 
meine Mail [ edit] @hotmail.de


----------



## althaus (17 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

*Keine Strafe für Abo-Abzocker: Nach Auffassung des Landgerichts Frankfurt sind die Praktiken der Betreiber von Abo-Fallen zumindest strafrechtlich nicht zu verfolgen. In einem aktuellen Fall hatten die Richter eine Klage der Staatsanwaltschaft abgewiesen und festgestellt, dass ein Kostenhinweis auch im Kleingedruckten völlig ausreichend sei. Die Staatsanwaltschaft will nun gegen die Klageabweisung vorgehen – für die Verbraucher bedeutet der Richterspruch in jedem Fall einen Rückschlag.* 

Kann sich von den Experten mal jemand zu den Konsequenzen dieses
Urteils im Hinblick auf netarena tv äußern.
Da werden wir ja wohl doch zahlen müssen.
Oder?


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nun, es gibt erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen Straf- und Zivilrecht. Ein Zivilgericht (OLG Frankfurt) ist da durchaus anderer Meinung:

Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Selbstverständlich sagt der Beschluß des LG Frankfurt nichts über eine Zahlungspflicht aus, sondern bewertet lediglich den strafrechtlichen Aspekt.

Zur Unruhe besteht also nicht der geringste Anlass!


----------



## webwatcher (17 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Da werden wir ja wohl doch zahlen müssen.
> Oder?


Die Entscheidung  befaßt sich nur mit dem strafrechtlichen Aspekt. Die zivilrechtliche Seite wird davon
 überhaupt nicht berührt. Zivilgerichte (kürzlich ein OLG Urteil) fordern klar sichtbare und 
auf den ersten Blick erkennbare Preisangaben.
Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten
> Abofallen im Internet haben vor Gericht keine Chance. Das zeigen jetzt zwei neue Urteile. Darin verbietet das Oberlandesgericht (OLG) Frankfurt den Firmen Genealogie Ltd. und NETContent Ltd., Verbraucher mit versteckten Kosten abzuzocken. Ihre Beute müssen die Täter beim Staat abliefern.


PS:
Das Gericht macht sich eine  eigenartige Sichtweise zu eigen. Da überall getrixt wird,
 ist es eben nicht mehr strafbar...


----------



## Keys-Design (18 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

schönen guten tag gemeinde.
ich bin dann wohl auch mit von der partie. :wall:
und natürlich war ich nach öffnen des briefes auch auf 180 und mehr.

näheres muss ich wohl nach weit über 600 beiträgen nicht mehr erläutern.

morgen geht ein einschreiben nach dubai (ist mir auch egal wohin).
der stempel auf dem briefumschlag der rechnung stammt von "schiphel triport". .oO(keine ahnung an welchen ar... der welt das nun wieder ist.)

nach ausgiebigen lesen dieses threats werde ich natürlich keinen cent zahlen und auch nicht weiter auf schreiben reagieren (bis auf die anfechtung).

aus diesem grund BEDANKE ICH MICH BEI EUCH ALLEN für die vielen infos hier im threat. 

nun ist der puls auch wieder normal! :scherzkeks:


mfg und NICHT ZAHLEN!!!!!


----------



## Keys-Design (18 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

habe ich ganz vergessen.

auf netarena.tv kann man zwar zur zeit seine angaben (anschrift, etc.) machen, aber oben drüber steht dann dies:

ZITAT:
"Eine Anmeldung bei diesem Projekt ist nicht mehr möglich.
Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis!"2


komisch.. ich wollte heute noch ein paar freunde werben.


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Keys-Design schrieb:


> morgen geht ein einschreiben nach dubai (ist mir auch egal wohin).



Ob das sehr sinnvoll ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, höchstens wenn es dem unstillbaren  Drang entspringt, irgendetwas zu tun. "Es muaß wos gschgn "
( Wüstenpostfächer   nehmen  keine Einschreiben  an )
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Keys-Design schrieb:


> morgen geht ein einschreiben nach dubai (ist mir auch egal wohin).


Die sechs Euronen wären mit 2 Halben Weissbier wesentlich besser angelegt :-D


----------



## Keys-Design (18 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

also meint ihr das ich am besten überhaupt nix unternehmen soll.

auch die anfechtung nicht verschicken?

klar.. die 6 € investiere ich lieber in bier.. aber ich bin mir da jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob.. oder ob nicht... oder auch wohin schicken.

jetzt habt ihr mich etwas verunsichert.


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Niemand erteilt hier konkrete Ratschläge, weil persönliche Rechtsberatung verboten ist 
Lies dir mal in Ruhe den Thread durch, dann  solltest du eigentlich merken, warum das
 ziemlich  vergebliche Liebesmüh ist.

Wenn es deinem Seelenfrieden gut tut, dann mach es, aber wunder dich nicht,
 wenn du trotzdem weiter belästigt wirst, so etwa nach dem Schema:

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Diskussion zu  postalischen Besonderheiten hier 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/57314-netarena-tv-diskussion-ueber-den-briefverkehr.html


----------



## anton1957 (21 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

*Eine Anmeldung bei diesem Projekt (netarena.tv) ist nicht mehr möglich.
Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis!*

Dies sagt schon alles und netarena.tv ist bekannt wie ein bunter Hund...! Wer diesem [...] Unternehmen nur eine Cent bezahlt, dem ist leider nicht mehr zu helfen. Wir haben einige Anmeldungen vor einigen Wochen durchgeführt, um zu testen, wie netarena.tv darauf reagiert, wenn man noch am gleichen Tag kündigt! Es passiert nichts, nur dass man Rechnungen von netarena.tv bekommt. [...] 

Auf keine Fall die Hotline anrufen, weil Sie ebenfalls damit Geld verdienen und Ihr Stunden warten könnt, bis einer an die Strippe geht! Weiterhin eine Anzeige erstatten, was Ihr direkt über das Internet machen könnt.

Euer Anliegen könnt Ihr auch zusätzlich an die Sendung "Akte" senden - [...] - die bei vielen Einsendungen mit Sicherheit irgendwann mal darüber berichten werden, um die Verbraucher von diesem unseriösen Unternehmen zu warnen.

Kopf hoch und nicht kleinkriegen lassen!

Gruss
Anton

_[Ausdrücke und persönliche Daten Dritter ohne deren Einverständnis entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## anton1957 (21 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Sorry, aber das war mehr als Dumm. Wenn Du einmal bei denen bezahlt hast - dann wollen die noch mehr von dir. Alle Briefe ignorieren und mit dem Vermerk: "Annahme verweigert" in den Briefkasten werfen. Dauert einige Zeit und danach hörst Du nichts mehr aus Dubai.


----------



## Cyless_87 (21 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

guten tag zusammen..... habe ebenfalls ne rechnung über 79,80€ bekommen. kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt machen muss also wie ich das wiederrufen kann? kann mir bitte jemand hier einen solchen brief aufsetzen und mir die adresse sagen wo das hin muss? meine kundennr bei dem shit ist: [ edit]  würde mich super freuen wenn das jemand für mich machen könnte. irgendwas muss ich doch tun, also das irgendwie kündigen oder so. oder soll ich garnichts machen und die briefe ignorieren? vielen dank im vorraus...


----------



## bernhard (21 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nur Lesen hilft.


----------



## anton1957 (21 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rsetzt-durch-rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.html


----------



## Plotzhotzen (22 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,

nun hat es mich auch erwischt! Ich habe eine Bestätgungsmail bekommen und den Link gedrückt. Mir war aber nicht klar, dass das Geld kosten wird, da dies nicht offensichtlich gekennzeichnet wurde.In der Bestätigungsmail stand auch nichts von einem Preis!
 Bin duch Zufall auf die Seite gekommen über Zatoo.de, wie auch immer. Dachte das gehört zusammen.

Wenn ich das Kleingedruckte gelesen hätte, wäre ich infomiert gewesen. Deshalb nochmal die Frage...muß ich nun zahlen?

Gruss


----------



## KatzenHai (22 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Lies ab hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53129-netarena-tv-65.html

Dann musst du nicht mehr fragen.


----------



## jupp11 (22 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Plotzhotzen schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Kleingedruckte gelesen hätte, wäre ich infomiert gewesen.


Wenn du den Thread gelesen hättest auch 


Plotzhotzen schrieb:


> ...muß ich nun zahlen?


Wer zahlt, tut das freiwillig


----------



## althaus (27 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Zitat von Jupp 11: "_Wer zahlt tut das freiwillig_"

Nach Mahnungen vom 23.1. 
                                5.2. und
                              18.3. 
herrscht unverständliche Ruhe.
Sollte das mit der Anzeige bei der Zollfahndung und der Fernsehberichterstattung zu tun haben.
Hat jemand eine Erklärung für den Hinweis  der Firma, dass eine Anmeldung nicht mehr möglich ist?
Existiert der Zugang überhaupt noch?
Können die Experten dieses Forums dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## klamei (27 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Der durch das Inkassobüro "COLL€KTOR" geforderte erste Zahlungforderung, fällig zum 24.02.09, war bei mir die bisher letzte. Es scheint, daß der  Spuk ein Ende gefunden hat!?


----------



## althaus (27 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Klamei
es wäre schön, wenn sich auch noch andere Betroffene zu Wort melden würden


----------



## Antiscammer (27 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Existiert der Zugang überhaupt noch?
> Können die Experten dieses Forums dazu etwas sagen?



Tja, so geht es mit vielen solcher Abzock-"Projekte". Das sind oft Eintagsfliegen, die z.T. nur wenige Monate am Netz sind. Danach wird die Webseite geknickt, erst ist dann immer die "Anmeldung nicht möglich", irgendwann verschwindet die Seite sang- und klanglos. Wir haben hier in den vier Jahren, seit es dieses Kasperletheater gibt, schon so manche Webseite kommen und gehen sehen.

Dass die Webseite irgendwann vom Netz ist, hindert aber die Abzocker oft auch nicht daran, weiter Rechnungen und Mahnungen zu schreiben - auch wenn eine "Nutzung" des wie auch immer gearteten "Angebots" gar nicht mehr möglich ist.

Letztlich ist das aber alles zweitrangig.
Gemäß geltender Rechtsprechung kommt bei "Anmeldungen" auf Webseiten, wo die Preisangabe unübersichtlich oder versteckt angebracht ist, kein Vertrag zustande.
Fertig. Aus. Basta.
Alles andere zählt nicht.
Ob es die Webseite noch gibt, oder ob da inzwischen ein Kuhfladen auf dem Goldtablett drauf zu sehen ist, ist vollkommen wurst.

Alles weitere, was man wissen muss, steht in den blauen Links ganz oben auf der Seite.


----------



## ajwe60 (28 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Klamei
> es wäre schön, wenn sich auch noch andere Betroffene zu Wort melden würden


Guten morgen liebe Mitbetroffenen,
meine letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage, von dem Collector Haufen war am 16.01.09 mit Zahlungstermin zum 28.01.09 übre 147,60€!
Seitdem habe ich nichts mehr von diesen [........] gehört:wall:.
Ich denke auch das jetzt Schluß ist!
Sollte doch noch mal was kommen, werde ich es euch auf jeden Fall wissen lassen.:-D
Allen anderen sei gesagt, [...........]

Gruß ajwe60


----------



## Gü.He. (28 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

habe ich das richtig mitbekommen,*netarena.tv* nimmt keine Anmeldungen mehr an?dann gibt es die vielleicht gar nicht mehr?wäre schön,denn ich habe mich an den NDR gewandt,mal sehen,was dabei raus kommt!


----------



## agony (28 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Neben *netarena.tv ist auch

w*w.movie-scout.net
*Traumbedeutung.com
w*w.verkehrsprofi.com
w*w.webtunr.com
w*w.casting.ag

von der Global Online Holding Inc aus dem rennen,
lediglich ihr Glücksrad w*w.das-quiz.tv dreht sich
noch..


----------



## althaus (29 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

agony schreibt: "_neben netarena.tv ist auch..... aus dem Rennen genommen"_

ich denke dieses Forum hat dazu auch ein gutes Stück beigetragen.
Deshalb sage ich den Profis in diesem Forum mal Danke !!!.
Insbesondere für die vielen guten Ratschläge auf den ersten Seiten.


----------



## dvill (29 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das Forum trägt sicher dazu bei, die Beutequote der Nutzlos-Mafia zu senken.

Der permanente Wandel gehört aber zum Geschäft. Wenn eine Abziehfalle schließt, wird mit neuer Tarnung anderswo neu aufgemacht. Aus abzocken-heute.com wird openraubload.de, sonst ändert sich nichts.

Auch hier wird es weitergehen. Solange die Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahnbedrohungen genügend "freiwillige" Zahlungen erpressen kann, wird die Abzieherei fortbestehen.


----------



## crux (30 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Seit meiner "letzten Zahlungsaufforderung" vom 23.02.2009 habe ich ebenfalls nichts mehr gehört. Die [.......] haben hoffentlich den Schwanz eingezogen.
Geld hätten die von mir sowieso nicht gesehen sondern ein Schreiben vom Anwalt bei Klageandrohung. 

Wünsche allen eine netarenafreie Woche
crux


----------



## Don Pablo (30 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



agony schrieb:


> Neben *netarena.tv ist auch
> 
> w*w.movie-scout.net
> *Traumbedeutung.com
> ...


Du hast dich wohl zu früh gefreut.
Die Seiten sind (leider) immer noch online.

Das sagt aber nichts darüber aus, ob man für den Schmodder was löhnen muss.


----------



## ajwe60 (31 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:-D





althaus schrieb:


> agony schreibt: "_neben netarena.tv ist auch..... aus dem Rennen genommen"_
> 
> ich denke dieses Forum hat dazu auch ein gutes Stück beigetragen.
> Deshalb sage ich den Profis in diesem Forum mal Danke !!!.
> Insbesondere für die vielen guten Ratschläge auf den ersten Seiten.


----------



## ajwe60 (31 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!


----------



## agony (31 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Don Pablo schrieb:


> Du hast dich wohl zu früh gefreut.
> Die Seiten sind (leider) immer noch online.


 
Nein, denn man kann sich nicht mehr dort anmelden.
gleiches gilt für

 **antivirus-security.net*
* *1000gratisproben.com*
* *Jetzt-gratis-dvd-abholen.com*

vom gleichen Verein.. Aber die werden uns sicher wieder mit neuen
Projekten beglücken :-D


----------



## lallie (31 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo...ich hoffe hier auf Hilfe.. Im Februar bin ich auf der Seite von Netarena gelandet. Ich habe das Registrierformular ausgefüllt(aus neugier) :wall:, die AGB`s explizit angeklickt und bekam dann eine Bestätigungsmail. Diese habe ich aber nicht rückbestätigt und den Service von Netarena nicht genutzt, nicht mal die Seiten etc. Darum habe ich mir auch keine Gedanken gemacht ,erst als die erste Forderung bei mir ankam.Nun habe ich schon per E-Mail kontakt aufgenommen, gedroht mit Anwalt und etx,aber man wird nur eingeschüchtert mit dem Hinweis auf den Widerruf und die Bestätigung von den AGB´s. Keine Chance , die sind Hartnäckig,ich habe nun die 3.Mahnung und mir droht ab heute das Inkassobüro. Gezahlt habe ich auf keinen Fall . Wie kann ich gegen diese [...] angehen.. Zu einem Vertrag gehören immer noch zwei ..... Bitte helft mir ........ich weis nicht weiter . 
zum glück bin ich nicht alleine.....:roll:

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (31 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Wo ist das Problem? Klemmt die "Entf"-Taste?


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



lallie schrieb:


> Zu einem Vertrag gehören immer noch zwei .....


richtig, und  du bist keiner davon...


----------



## Fröschin (2 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo!
Ich bin froh, dass ich auf diese Seite gestossen bin .. leider erst jetzt!
Ich war natürlich auch so blöd mich bei netarena tv anzumelden und bin ebenfalls reingefallen. Doch weil mich alles so genervt hat, habe ich widerstandlos die angeforderte erste Rate bezahlt.:wall:
Schön blöd!!!
Was kann ich jetzt machen? Hat Jemand einen guten Rat für mich, wie und ob ich da wieder rauskomme ohne mehr zu bezahlen!?


----------



## Antiscammer (2 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Wenn die nächste Rechnung/Mahnung kommt:
Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Wembley (2 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Fröschin schrieb:


> Doch weil mich alles so genervt hat, habe ich widerstandlos die angeforderte erste Rate bezahlt.:wall:


Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass dies eine echte Ratenzahlung ist. Dafür bräuchte es eine eigene Übereinkunft (Vertrag). 
In den AGB steht:


> 6.1 Für den 14-tägigen Testzugang ist ein Betrag von EUR 0,00 zu entrichten. Der hieran anschließende monatliche Kundenbeitrag beträgt 19,95 € (inklusive Mehrwertsteuer). Der Kundenbeitrag ist für jeweils vier Monate im Voraus zu entrichten und wird dem Kunden entsprechend in Rechnung gestellt.


Das wären dann 80 Euro. Das ist keine Ratenzahlung im üblichen Sinn. Daher gilt dann das, was schon mein Vorposter Antiscammer geschrieben hat.
Sonst gilt: Ab zur Verbraucherzentrale. Auch bei einer echten Ratenzahlung (eigene Vereinbarung) ist noch nicht Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## nici (3 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo alle zusammen

also..... :unzufrieden:
ich gehör auch zu den deppen die auf netarena reingefallen sind.
leider habe ich zu spät diese seite gefunden:smile: um genau zu wissen wo ich mich überhaupt angemeldet habe.
ende letzten jahres habe ich mich angemeldet und leider vergessen das ich mich angemeldet hatte, deshalb habe ich mich innerhalb der 14tage keine kündigung abgegeben/eingeleitet. was wie ich lese ja ehh nichts geracht hätte.
ich habe dann nach den 14tagen die rechnung bekommen wie jeder andere hier auch. ich habe zum anfang ja alles richtig gemacht und auf die rechnung nicht reagiert, als nach ablauf der bezahlfrist ein weiterer brief eingetroffen is mit inkasso und mahnung bin ich ängstlich gewurden und habe dumme weise überwiesen.
hatte aber vorhin in er zeit versucht über e-mail zu kündigen etc, aber nie eine antwort bekommen.
ich habe den dienst von netarena nicht genutzt da ich kein zugangs passwort habe, habe alle passwörter und nicknamen versucht die ich immer habe, aber ich bin nicht ren gekommen.
aufpasswort anfragen kam auch nichts.....
so heut kam die nächste rechnung und ich bin auf die seite hier gestoßen.
ich bin noch jung und weiß nicht was ich achen soll, wohne noch zuhause und meine eltern wissen nocht von nichts, weil komischer weise immer briefe kamen als ich vormittags zu haus war und sie so gleich selbst in empfang nahm.
was soll ich denn jetzt machen ????

ersten brief ende 2008 ignoriert
zweiten brief (mahnung) nach ängsten überwiesen :wall:
jetzt wieder eine rechnung bekommen
was jetzt?

ich bewunder ja einige hier wie ruhig sie damit umgehen, aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht so ganz :-?

kann mir einer vielelicht sagen wie es jetzt weiter geht
nach der mahnung
dann inkasso etc

ist es richtig wenn ich zur verbraucherzentrale gehe?

bitte um hilfe

grüß nicole


----------



## Antiscammer (3 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:

 kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird)
 kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Scharfrichter des Bundeskanzleramts mit dem Hackebeil vorbeigekommen ist
 bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde

Alles weitere, was Du wissen musst, findet sich ganz oben auf dieser Seite in den blau verlinkten Artikeln.


----------



## crux (7 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Heute war im ORF ein Beitrag über Computerbetrug.
Dort hat der Internet-Ombudsmann auch geraten, sich nicht von aggressiven Drohbriefen einschüchtern zu lassen.

Unter www.ombudsmann.at kann man dazu einiges lesen bzw Musterbriefe runterladen.

Grüße von crux


----------



## conom (8 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

auch mich hat es erwischt, aber leider im *Doppelpack* noch dazu.

*1. Blaues Auge seitens netarena.tv.:wall:
2. Blaues Auge seitens mega-downloads.net.:wall:*

Vom *Collector*, zwecks Rechnungsbegleichung *netarena.tv*, habe ich in dieser Woche nun die 2. Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten, *EUR 139,98* Zahlungsfrist ca. 12 Tage.

Vom selbigen seriösen Inkassobüro, zwecks Rechnungsbegleichung *mega-downloads.net*, erhielt ich die *letzte Zahlungsforderung vor Klage* ebenfalls in dieser Woche, *EUR 144,58 (sogar EUR 12,-- weniger als bei der vorhergehenden Forderung ??? :scherzkeks *Zahlungsfrist eine Woche nur mehr.

Also ich werde meine Füsse still halten, und bedanke mich bei Euch allen für Euer Engagement. Finde ich super Toll von Euch!!! DANKE!!!
Sonnige Grüße an Euch alle!!!


----------



## SweetAngel (8 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo

habe eure Einträge verfolgt ..
habe heute die 3. mahnung von collector bekommen in der steht das der nächste schritt eine Klage ist und vor Gericht geht

nun habe ich bei euch gelesen man soll sich keine Sorgen machen nun meine Frage gilt das auch für Österreich ???

danke lg aus Österreich


----------



## Antiscammer (8 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nein, es wird nicht schon im nächsten Schritt vor Gericht gehen.

Denn vorher wird noch die allerletzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage kommen.

Dann die allerallerletzte.

Dann noch die aber wirklich sowas von endgültig allerallerallerletzte. 

Dann die... [Fortsetzung folgt im nächsten Kasperletheater]

Was glaubst Du: wird der "Anbieter", der sich selbst schön hinter einer Sandkiste in Dubai versteckt, Dich wohl ausgerechnet in Österreich verklagen? :scherzkeks:
Österreich hat gute Konsumentenschutzgesetze, die m.W. teilweise eher einen Hauch besser sind als in Deutschland.

Wird der wohl aus seiner Sandburg hervorgekrochen kommen?
Ich glaube, die Antwort kannst Du Dir selbst stellen.


----------



## crux (9 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



SweetAngel schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> habe eure Einträge verfolgt ..
> habe heute die 3. mahnung von collector bekommen in der steht das der nächste schritt eine Klage ist und vor Gericht geht
> ...


 
Hi Angel!

Schau mal (wie ich schon in obigem Beitrag geschrieben habe) unter
www.ombudsmann.at. außerdem kannst du in Österreich den "Internet-Ombudsmann" kontaktieren.
Cool bleiben und Tee trinken!

Gruß crux


----------



## AlterMann (16 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

moin moin.
auch mir ist diese sache mit netarena passiert.

am 26.10.08 angemeldet und am 04.12.08 die erste rechnung bekommen, es folgten 2 weitere.
dann bekam ich post von collector inkasso.
die dritte vom inkasso war dann auch die wo mit klage gedroht wird.
ich wollte es aussitzen aber meine frau meinte nur ich sollte es lieber zum anwalt bringen.

gesagt getan, man(n) tut ja was die frau sagt..
der anwalt hier ist auch gleichzeitig für das LKA zuständig in sachen internetkriminalität.
hat die sache aufgenommen und nur gesagt das es hiermit nun beendet sein dürfte, vor gericht wird es wohl nicht gehen.

na mal schauen was wird.


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



AlterMann schrieb:


> vor gericht wird es wohl nicht gehen.


Weit weniger wahrscheinlich als der Jackpot im Lotto. 

Für die Mitlesenden: der Gang zum Anwalt ist de facto  überflüssig, es sei denn 
man will sich davon vergewissern, was wir hier seit fast vier Jahren empfehlen.

Im Prinzip ist jede Kommunikation mit Vertretern der Nutzlosbranche vergeudete Zeit.


----------



## AlterMann (16 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

naja, schaden tut dann nen anwalt auch nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



AlterMann schrieb:


> naja, schaden tut dann nen anwalt auch nicht.


Wenn´s nicht gerade ein guter Freund oder Verwandter ist schon oder macht
 er es gratis...


----------



## KatzenHai (16 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Lass ruhig, jeder Euro, der in die Wirtschaft gerät, hilft. Anwälte sind Arbeitgeber, Konsumenten, Steuerzahler, Büromaterialverbraucher und sowieso total nette Menschen. Das wird oft unterschätzt ... :roll:


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Keine Schleichwerbung bitte


----------



## AlterMann (16 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

selbst wenn ich das bisherige selbstzahlen muss so sind es 49€ und da ich eh ne rechtschutz habe ohne selbstbeteiligung ist es doch endlich mal ne sache wo es sich lohnt.
man muss ne versicherung auch mal nutzen und nicht nur immer einzahlen....


----------



## Plotzhotzen (20 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,

nun wird mir mit einem Inkassounternehmen gedroht!
Ist da bei einem von Euch schon mal was draus geworden?

Gruss


----------



## Antiscammer (20 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Und wenn schon.

Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälte haben in Deutschland keine Sonderrechte. Es handelt sich um "Dienstleister", die im Auftrag ihrer "Mandanten" schriftlich eine "Rechtsmeinung" gegenüber Dir vorbringen dürfen. Diese "Rechtsmeinung" besagt, dass die ehrenwerte Mandantschaft angeblich von Dir Geld zu bekommen habe.

Ob nun diese Rechtsmeinung stimmt, das entscheidet nicht das Inkassobüro, auch nicht der Rechtsanwalt, sondern das kann nur von einem Gericht entschieden werden. 
Wird die Forderung von Dir bestritten, dann kann das Inkassobüro entweder endlos weiter schriftlich mahnen (das ist nach deutschem Recht leider möglich), oder es kann den Fall an den Mandanten zurückverweisen. Das "Unternehmen" bzw. dessen Rechtsanwalt müsste Dich dann verklagen. In den typischen Nutzlos-Abzockfällen hat es jedoch in 4 Jahren bei Hunderttausenden von Betroffenen nur 5 echte Prozesse gegeben, und alle 5 Prozesse wurden von den Abzockern verloren.
Prozesse von Abzockern gegen Opfer sind daher auch so selten wie Kokospalmen auf Island.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch die Einleitung des "Mahnbescheids". Auch sowas wird von den Abzockern immer wieder angedroht, aber mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit niemals wahrgemacht. Der Grund dafür ist sehr einfach. Der Abzocker müsste die Gebühren dafür vorstrecken (das wäre z.B. bei 100 Euro Streitwert: 23 Euro Gebühr). Wenn Du als angeblicher "Schuldner" jetzt dem Mahnbescheid widersprichst, kostet Dich das nichts, der Abzocker hätte aber die Gebühr umsonst gezahlt. Anschließend könnte er nur noch klagen - mit den oben bereits beschriebenen schlechten Aussichten.
Ein Jackpot im Lotto ist wahrscheinlicher als so ein Mahnbescheid von einem Abzocker.
Sollte trotzdem ein Mahnbescheid kommen:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Weitere irgendwie geartete Befugnisse haben Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälte nicht.

Einen Vollstreckungsbescheid gäbe es erst nach einem von Dir unwidersprochenen und nicht bezahlten Mahnbescheid. Das gleiche gilt für Schufa-Einträge.
"Pfändung", Gerichtsvollzieher und sonstigen immer wieder angedrohten Schwulst gibt es erst nach unwidersprochenem Vollstreckungsbescheid.

Also: ein Inkassobüro oder ein Anwalt ist noch lange kein Gerichtsvollzieher.
Auch dann nicht, wenn die sich mit der geheimnisvollen Aura eines "scharfrichterlichen Beitreibers" einsprühen.
Es gibt keinen Grund für Angst vor solchen Kaspereien.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## isnogood (22 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



SweetAngel schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> habe eure Einträge verfolgt ..
> habe heute die 3. mahnung von collector bekommen in der steht das der nächste schritt eine Klage ist und vor Gericht geht
> ...


 

Hallo Sweet Angel,
bin auch aus Österreich und auf diese Firma reingefallen. Habe mich an unseren Online-Ombudsmann gewandt und habe von dort eine Briefvorlage erhalten. Weiters habe ich mir noch Tipps aus diesm forum geholt (bin zwischendurch doch etwas unsicher geworden). In der Zischenzeit sind einige Mahnung und Drohungen mit Inkassobüro eingetrudelt. Ich habe alle ignoriert und seit einigen Monaten ist Ruhe. Mit einem Wort: Forderungen:abgelehnt:

lg


----------



## anton1957 (22 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ja nicht zahlen - ich habe die Briefe nie geöffnet und mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" zurück gesendet. das ist nur Angstmacherei und davon Leben die nicht schlecht.

Gruss
Anton


----------



## nich-mit-mir (22 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Und heute findet man dies auf der Webseite



> Eine Anmeldung bei diesem Projekt ist nicht mehr möglich.
> Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis!


Wie das wohl kommt......:gruebel::gruebel::gruebel:


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Und heute findet man dies auf der Webseite


Das ist nun schon seit über einem Monat so, siehe > HIER <. Womöglich ist man nun mehr mit der Erstellung der geplanten Onlineshops beschäftigt.


Bei der Gelegenheit





AlterMann schrieb:


> ....ich wollte es aussitzen aber meine frau meinte nur ich sollte es lieber zum anwalt bringen.
> 
> der anwalt hier ist auch gleichzeitig für das LKA zuständig in sachen internetkriminalität.


....was ich bezweifeln mag.


----------



## rocky87 (25 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Habe heute das erste Schreiben von der Inkassofirma erhalten, werde nicht reagieren und warte was kommt.

Gruß rocky


----------



## hansel76 (26 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo,bin schon länger nicht im forum gewesen. wollte aber bescheid geben wenn sich was neues ergibt. nun habe ich gestern von incassofirma collector zahlungsaufforderung  erhalten summe 135.80€. meine frage soll ich weiter abwarten oder was unternehmen zb. anzeige


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte  ohne jede Sonderbefugnis.

Was hat sich also geändert?


----------



## dvill (26 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Wo ist das Problem? Kein Platz in der Mülltonne?


----------



## hansel76 (26 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

möchte mich wiedermal bedanken weil ihr mir immer wieder sagt wie wichtig es ist die ruhe zu bewaren danke


----------



## crux (27 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Vorigen Freitag habe auch ich Post von Collector bekommen.
Die Kosten hätten die sich sparen können. 
Von mir bekommen sie keinen Cent.

LG crux


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



crux schrieb:


> Vorigen Freitag habe auch ich Post von Collector bekommen.
> Die Kosten hätten die sich sparen können. Von mir bekommen sie keinen Cent.


Manche Pferdehändler sind halt unverbesserliche Optimisten - und die Vielzahl der User, die sich einschüchtern lassen und löhnen, gibt ihnen auch noch recht! :unzufrieden:


----------



## jupp11 (27 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> und die Vielzahl der User, die löhnen, gibt ihnen auch noch recht! :unzufrieden:


Mit der Angst und Unwissenheit von Verbrauchern werden  überall Geschäfte gemacht.
Die Nutzlosbranche gehört dabei ohne  es zu  beschönigen  oder verniedlichen  noch zu den Kleinverdienern.


----------



## veetina (27 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nun ist es auch bei mir so weit: habe auch Post vom Collector bekommen und dann habe ich mich noch mal hier durch gelesen und festgestellt, dass alle, die in der Zeit, in der ich auf den Schwindel herein gefallen sind, bereits schon vom Collector belästigt wurden und von Euch zum Aushalten ermuntert wurden.
Auch ich werde aushalten und den Brief brav zu den anderen legen und immer brav nachlesen, wie es meinen Leidensgenossen ergeht und welche Schritte sie nun unternehmen, bzw. unterlassen.

Ich habe den Schritt, diesem Forum bezutreten, nie bereut und bin froh, dass es Euch gibt.

Danke


----------



## althaus (27 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Veetina schreibt: "_Nun ist es auch bei mir so weit_"
Das kann ich nun auch bestätigen.
Nach dem ich aufgrund der nicht mehr möglichen Anmeldung bei netarena schon gehofft hatte es würde Ruhe einziehen, kam nun nach 10-wöchiger Pause der Brief von Collektor GmbH.(mit neuer Bankverbindung)
Gibt es hier im Forum einen Musterbrief als Antwort auf diese Forderung
und ist der Hinweis:
"_Sollten Sie bis zum oben genannten Termin...nicht reagiert haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass dieForderung unbestritten ist..." _
rechtlich beachtlich?
Danke schon mal vorab an die Experten!


----------



## jupp11 (27 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> "_Sollten Sie bis zum oben genannten Termin...nicht reagiert haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass dieForderung unbestritten ist..." _
> rechtlich beachtlich?


Quatsch  mit Sauce 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Könnte Schweigen als Zustimmung oder gar Anerkenntnis des Vertrages gewertet werden? NEIN, denn Schweigen im Rechtsverkehr hat grundsätzlich gar keinen Erklärungswert. Wo kämen wir da hin - nur weil irgendein bescheuerter Hansel glaubt, Kohle zu bekommen, muss ich dem doch nicht widersprechen (etwas anderes gilt im gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren, aber da fragt ja auch ein Gericht und nicht der Hansel).



Das ist so rechtlich beachtlich, wie eben das Geschreibsel von bezahlten Schreibknechten sein kann.  Was anderes sind Inkassoläden nicht.
Sie haben  keinerlei Sondervollmachten. Sie können fordern und  das war es dann schon auch.


----------



## lordmacmar (28 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo an alle,

bin neu hier im Forum und allem Anschein nach auch ein "Opfer" von netarena!

Ich hab nicht alle Beiträge gelesen (quasi nur die ersten und letzten beiden Seiten), daher weiß ich nicht, ob mein "Fall" schonmal oder so ähnlich hier behandelt wurde...

Bei mir stellt sich der Sachverhalt folgendermaßen dar:

Ich hab mich auf der Suche nach möglichem Internet-TV auf der netarena-Homepage versucht anzumelden. Danach wartete ich auf die Bestätigungsmail mit dem Link. Hab ich aber nicht bekommen.
Also hab ich Doofmann, in dem Glauben, dass ja mal was in den Weiten des www verloren gehen kann, nach ein paar Tagen die Prozedur wiederholt - wieder mit dem Ergebnis, keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten zu haben.

Nach ca. drei Wochen kamen dann kurz hintereinander 2 Schreiben mit jeweils 80,-€-Forderungen. Ich hab per Mail und Fax Widerspruch eingelegt.
Nach einigem Mailverkehr und unbeeindruckt davon Mahnung I und II ist jetzt gestern bei mir der (anscheinend hier bekannte) erste Inkassobrief mit der Forderung über 135,-€ von Collector aus Herford eingetroffen.

Nach Rücksprache mit einem befreundeten Anwalt dürfte mir doch selbst bei einer sehr seltenen Gerichtsverhandlung keiner was können, da ich nicht auf mein 14-tägiges Kündigungsrecht explizit hingewiesen wurde, was ja in der Bestätigungsmail hätte stehen sollen, die ich nicht erhalten hab - oder?!?

Ansonsten mache ich das so wie ihr alle und mache gar nichts und lasse die Drohungen über mich ergehen?
Wäre sehr dankbar für einen Experten-Kommentar...

LG lordmacmar


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



lordmacmar schrieb:


> .... mache gar nichts und lasse die Drohungen über mich ergehen?


Genau so und nicht anders empfehlen das in diesem Fall üblicher Weise auch die Verbraucherzentralen und der gesunde Menschenverstand.


----------



## crux (29 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Soeben habe ich einen Brief an das Beschwerdemanagement der Dresdner Bank nach Frankfurt geschrieben. Damit die Bank Kenntnis von Collector bekommt. zumindest von der Seite der Geschädigten.

Vielleicht bringt es was, wenn dort mehrere solche Briefe einlangen.

Und wenn die Abzocker sich wieder eine andere Bankverbindung suchen müssen, war`s das immerhin wert.

LG crux


----------



## althaus (29 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Crux schreibt:
"_Soeben habe ich einen Brief an das Beschwerdemanagement der Dresdner Bank nach Frankfurt geschrieben. Damit die Bank Kenntnis von Collector bekommt. zumindest von der Seite der Geschädigten_..."

Bitte stelle doch mal Brief und Anschrift in das Forum.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine große Anzahl Geschädigter Deinem
Beispiel folgen möchten.


----------



## crux (30 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@ althaus
Jetzt habe ich zwei mal den Brief eingetippt, ging aber nicht abschicken,
wahrscheinlich war er zu lang.
Adresse: 
Dresdner Bank AG
Qualitäts und Beschwerdemanagement
60301 Frankfurt/Main

Schreibt einfach, daß es schon Anzeigen wegen Internetbetruges und tausende Beschwerden bei Verbraucherschutzorganisationen gegeben hat, dubiose Verbindungen des [ edit] mir Collector , netarena tv, usw.
Und ersucht um Überdenken der weiteren geschäftl. Beziehungen.

Grüße crux


----------



## crux (30 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

uups!! :handreib:

Laut [.......] wurde das Konto von Collector in der Dresdner Bank schon gsperrt. Juhuu.
Trotzdem kann der Brief nicht schaden.

Wer mehr wissen will über die Machenschaften kann den Geschäftsführer
von Collector googeln (steht am Inkassoauftrag).
Von dem Namen gibt es über 36.000 Einträge.

Grüße crux


----------



## althaus (30 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

crux schreibt:



> "_Laut _[.......] wurde das Konto von Collector in der Dresdner _Bank__ schon gsperrt_."


es würde mich interessieren, woher du die Information hast?


----------



## klamei (30 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Unter  [ edit]  gibt es interesante Informationen zu Arabien aus Vlotho.
Gruß, klamei


----------



## Oppi (30 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute

Da ich auch in diese Falle reingetreten bin, bin ich Eure Informationen gestossen. Mir ging es genau so. Die 1. Rechnung habe ich fairerweise bezahlt. Und schon kommt die 2.

Die Frage ist jedoch - was passiert wenn man nicht bezahlt. Hat hir schon jemand von Euch Erfahrung. Bitte um Infos.


Besten Dank - und tschüss aus der Schweiz:-p


----------



## webwatcher (30 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Oppi schrieb:


> Die 1. Rechnung habe ich fairerweise bezahlt. Und schon kommt die 2.


Wieso fairerweise? 


Oppi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jedoch - was passiert wenn man nicht bezahlt.


Dann kannst du dein Geld behalten und  bekommst vermutlich  jede Menge Drohmüllspam.  
Ein gutes Spamfilter beseitigt dieses Ärgernis


----------



## Don Pablo (30 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Oppi schrieb:


> Die 1. Rechnung habe ich fairerweise bezahlt.


[ir]
Könntest Du den Mods und Admins des Forums *fairerweise* auch mal einen Obolus überweisen?
[/ir]


----------



## ruma62 (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hier die weiteren Eingänge von Mahnungen:
am 18.3.09 incl. Mahnkosten: 83,88 EUR
am 30.3.09 incl. Mahnkosten: 88,12 EUR
dann war fast ein Monat Ruhe. 
Aber meine Hoffnung, von diesen Zecken endlich befreit zu sein, 
war trügerisch:
27.4.09 ein Inkassoauftrag von COLLEKTOR: 135,09 EUR
zu zahlen an Konto auf Dresdner Bank. 
Anhang: Ein Antrag auf Ratenzahlung!

Werde, auch mit moralischer Unterstützung dieses Forums, 
nicht darauf reagieren.
Natürlich bedeutet jede neue Nachricht von "netarena" eine 
nervliche Belastung.
Aber da muss man durch. Eine schlimme Strafe für einen arglosen Mausklick.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ruma62 schrieb:


> Natürlich bedeutet jede neue Nachricht von "netarena" eine
> nervliche Belastung.



Wir abgebrühten alten Hasen können uns immer nur schwer vorstellen, was an diesen Müllschreiben so schlimm ist.

Letzten Endes vertreten die doch nur eine sogenannte "Rechtsmeinung". Und die sagt: "hey, ich hab von Dir Kohle zu bekommen."

Auch der Zwergpinscher Deiner Nachbarin vertritt eine Rechtsmeinung, wenn er Dich ankläfft. Diese Rechtsmeinung besagt, dass Du gefälligst gegenüber ihm einen Abstand von mindestens 800 Metern einzuhalten hast.
Und? Beeindruckt Dich das Gekläff? Kannst Du deswegen nicht schlafen?

Na also. Mehr ist aber bei den Mahnschreiben auch nicht dahinter. Ob die dort geäußerte Rechtsmeinung stimmt, das könnte allenfalls ein Gericht entscheiden. Und - jetzt rate mal, warum die Abzocker damit fast nie vor Gericht gehen. Es gab in 4 Jahren nur 5 Verfahren, und das bei Hunderttausenden von Betroffenen. Und alle 5 Prozesse haben die Abzocker verloren.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ein Taschendieb vertritt die Rechtsmeinung, dass er sich erbeutete Geldbörsen "verdient" hat.

Trotzdem muss niemand seine Geldbörse freiwillig abliefern.


----------



## ruma62 (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wir abgebrühten alten Hasen können uns immer nur schwer vorstellen, was an diesen Müllschreiben so schlimm ist.
> 
> .....
> 
> Noch Fragen?


 
Danke für die moralische Unterstützung!
Jeder Betroffene kann das brauchen.
Und die Sache ist ja noch lange nicht ausgestanden!

Wenn es was Neues gibt, melde ich mich wieder.
LG
ruma62


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Kostenfallen-Abzieherei ist eine Langläuferdiziplin.


----------



## althaus (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Danke an webwatcher für den Tipp:

_„Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich habe den Verdacht, dass über das Konto …………. bei Ihrer __Bank__ illegale Beträge fließen. Es geht um Abofallen. Ich appelliere an Sie, das Konto zu kündigen und das eingegangene Geld an die Absender zurück zu überweisen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß"_

Ich werde dieses Schreiben unter Angabe der Kontonummer:0161 6717 99
BLZ 440 800 50 Dresdner Bank Dortmund per Fax an:

Dresdner Bank AG
Qualitäts- und Beschwerdemanagement
D 60301 Frankfurt am Main
schicken. (Fax Nr.: 069 263 16827)
Sicherlich ist es gut, wenn dort viele derartige Briefe eingehen.


----------



## veetina (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Vielen Dank für genauen Angaben, mein Brief ist schon im Kasten!

Schönes Wochenende

Eure veetina


----------



## althaus (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo veetina,
ich hoffe es beteiligen sich noch mehr Geschädigte an der Aktion
ebenfalls ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
althaus


----------



## althaus (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Im Zeitraum Juni 2008 bis April 2009 wurden folgende Konten der in Rede
stehenden Inkassofirma von den Banken gesperrt:
_Juni 2008         Commerzbank Bielefeld_
_August 2008     SEB Bank Bielefeld_
_Oktober 2008    Commerzbank Gütersloh_
_November 2008 Volksbank Oelde_
_Januar 2009     Sparkasse Münsterland_
_März 2009       Dortmunder Volksbank_
_April 2009        Dresdner Bank Dortmund_
Es scheint also durchaus wirksam zu sein, jede neue Bankverbindung der für Netarena tätigen Inkassofirma in dieses Forum zu stellen und die Betroffenen aufzufordern, die jeweilige Bank mit dem hier abgedruckten
Brief zu informieren.


----------



## althaus (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hier die Antwort der Dresdner Bank zum Konto der Inkassofirma.
Damit dürfte auch dieses Konto erst einmal wieder erledigt sein.
Wenn jeder Geschädigte sich umgehend bei der Bank beschwert,
die von netarena oder der Inkassofirma genannt werden, dürfte
es bald keine Bankverbindungen der Firmen mehr geben.

_Sehr geehrter Herr ....,

vielen Dank für Ihre wichtigen Informationen und Hinweise.

Wir versichern Ihnen, dass unser Haus schon vor geraumer Zeit
entsprechende Maßnahmen in der Angelegenheit ergriffen hat.
_


----------



## schnix1182 (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute, auch ich habe heute Post von der Inkassofirma Collector GmbH & Co.KG erhalten und einen Überweisungsauftrag in Höhe von 135,09€. Ich habe die vorher geschriebenen Beiträge gelesen und daher auch gleich Kontakt mit der Dresdner Bank per E-mail aufgenommen, da in meiner Aufforderung ein neues Konto angegeben wird. BLZ 440080050 Konto [.............] bei der Dresdner Bank Dortmund. Diese Daten habe ich der Bank mit der Bitte um Sperrung gesendet ( wie oben in dem Brief angegeben ).


----------



## ajwe60 (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe seit Januar 09 nichts mehr von dem Collector Haufen gehört und ich denke das nichts mehr auf mich zu kommen wird.
Wenn doch ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet werden sollte...Wiederspruch einlegen...und die Gerichtsverhandlung abwarten.
Dann müssen die Kameltreiber aus Deutschland die Hosen runter lassen.
Aber das geringe Risiko gehe ich locker ein.
Haltet die Ohren steif und zahlt auf keinen Fall!
Wenn sich bei mir was ändern sollte werde ich es euch wissen lassen.
Bis dann:-D


----------



## hein_bloed (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hi,
ich habe mich gleich zweimal mit verschiedenen emailadressen angemeldet, da beim erstenmal  die mail zum freischalten wohl im spamfilter hängengeblieben ist. bekomme jetzt auch zwei rechnungen, mahnungen, 2. mahnungen und inkassoaufträge. 

habe der collector gmbh jetzt mal per email einen link  zugemailt.

mal sehen was passiert.

wo ist denn der paypal-button für die unterstützung des forums?
10% der forderungssumme wäre mir die sache schon wert.

grüsse hein


----------



## althaus (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Betr. netarena und collektor
wenn alle Betroffenen den in den Rechnungen genannten Banken mit Angabe der aktuellen Kontonummer der beiden Unternehmen einen Beschwerdebrief (s.Beitrag im Forum) schicken würden, gäbe es sowohl für netarena als auch für collektor sicherlich erhebliche Probleme.
So wäre der Ärger nicht nur auf Seiten der Geschädigten.
Hinsichtlich Collektor gibt es noch einen Hinweis des Bundesverbandes Deutscher Inkassounternehmen (Collektor ist dort *nicht* Mitglied).
Betroffene sollten sich beschwerdeführend an das OLG Hamm, Heßlerstraße 53 in 59065 Hamm wenden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Betroffene sollten sich beschwerdeführend an das OLG Hamm, Heßlerstraße 53 in 59065 Hamm wenden.


Was bringts? Nichts!
BIELEFELD: Keine Beweise für Internet-Abzocke | Neue Westfälische - Neue Westfälische - OWL


> Die Bielefelder Staatsanwaltschaft hat ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Betruges gegen den Betreiber des Herforder Inkassobüros Collector mangels Beweises eingestellt.


In Frankfurt und Bielefeld lieben die Staatsanwaltschaften die Nutzlosbranche und ihre Vertreter... :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> In Frankfurt und Bielefeld lieben die Staatsanwaltschaften die Nutzlosbranche und ihre Vertreter... :wall:


Lieben würde ich nicht sagen. Sie können nur nichts strafbares  erkennen. 
( In dubio pro reo )

Zivilgerichte sehen das erfreulicherweise anders und lassen Nutzlosbetreiber
mit ihren Forderungen vor die Wand laufen.


----------



## hein_bloed (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hi,

der versuch mit unwahren versprechungen einen vorteil zu erzielen ist allein noch nicht strafbar, sonst würde deutschland aus dem knast heraus regiert werden.

sie versuchen es halt nach dem muster: "jeden morgen steht ein dummer auf, man muss ihn nur finden".

und die zahlungsquote wird wahrscheinlich höher sein als die kaufquote bei den verlängerungscremes, sonst würde sich das ganze porto gar nicht lohnen.

grüsse


----------



## crux (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Auch die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg empfiehlt auf ihre HP ein Schreiben an die Banken der betreffenden Abzocker zu senden.
Das dürfte so ziemlich am fruchtbarsten sein.

So und wohin soll ich nun die Forderung von Collector überweisen?
Bei dem Gedanken könnt ich mich totlachen.

:vlol:


----------



## althaus (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Zitat von crux:
"Auch die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg empfiehlt auf ihrer HP ein Schreiben an die Banken der betreffenden Abzocker zu senden"

Da auch die neueste Kontonummer von Collektor nur wenige Tage Gültigkeit hatte, scheint es doch der beste Weg zu sein, diese Firma zu ärgern.
Es ist nur zu wünschen, dass sich auch möglichst viele Geschädigte bezüglich
der Rechnungen von RS Web Service in Ottobrunn per E-Mail beschwerde-
führend an die Deutsche Bank wenden.
E-Mail Adresse: deutsche.bank ( ät) db.com


----------



## crux (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@ althaus:

Schon geschehen. Soeben an die DB ein e-mail gesendet.

@alle:

Wenn jemand eine Mahnung mit neuer Bankverbindung bekommt,
bitte sofort posten, damit möglichst viele sich dort über die
Abzocker beschweren.

Grüße crux


----------



## althaus (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Antwort an crux: 
Ich auch!!!
Hoffentlich folgen noch viele unserem Beispiel.
Ich finde es allemal besser, als nur zu warten bis die nächste Rechnung oder Mahnung kommt.


----------



## crux (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Heute habe ich ein Mail von der DB bekommen:

".... Ihre Mitteilung haben wir zur Überprüfung des Sachverhaltes an die zuständige Fachabteilung in unserem Hause weitergeleitet. ..."

So kommt etwas Bewegung in die Sache.

Grüße von crux


----------



## Chatman63 (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute, 
ich mache mir aus der " Sache " mit Net(tAbzock)arena und (Nepp)collector einen Richtig fetten Spaß.:sun:
Ich soll jetzt, nach xter Mahnung von (Nepp)collector, 136,24€ zahlen, hab dehnen dann mitgeteilt ich würde bezahlen und sie sollen den Betrag in vier Monatsraten a 34,06€ von einem Konto abbuchen.
Dann habe ich dehnen die Bankdaten von Netarena mitgeteilt und ein Einzugsermächtigung erteilt.
Prompt kam ne Antwort. " Mir wäre da wohl ein Fehler bei der Übermittlung der Daten passiert" oder besser gesagt " Ich soll das verarschen doch unterlassen"
Habe dann nur noch kurz zurückgeschrieben das schließlich Netarena und Collector mit der Verarsche angefangen haben !!!:scherzkeks:

Seit dem habe ich Ruhe (schade, hätte noch mehr so Ideen)

Liebe Grüße an alle gefrusteten
(Just for fun):auslach:
Chatman63


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Dieser Bericht klingt zwar sehr spassig, aber empfehlen kann man ein solches Vorgehen nicht wirklich. Denn es kann einem daraus durchaus ein Strick gedreht werden.


----------



## Chatman63 (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Danke für den Tip. Ich bleibe am Ball und werde weiter berichten wenn da noch was kommen sollte.:sun:


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Chatman63 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Ich bleibe am Ball und werde weiter berichten wenn da noch was kommen sollte.:sun:


Was da noch kommt? Na, das da! Und, welche Ehre, das Mahngeschwurble wird direkt vom Erfinder des Kalletaler Dreiecks oder seines "verbundenen Unternehmens" kommen! :-D


----------



## AnjaR86 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe fleißig eure Beiträge verfolgt, weil ich in der gleichen Situation bin wie ihr alle. 

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, wer von euch von Collector schon die letzte Mahnung (vor Klage) erhalten hat u wie es weitergegangen ist? (Konnte es  in den Beiträgen nicht finden..)

Mich hat nämlich genau dieser Brief letzte Woche erreicht u nun wird es mir doch etwas mulmig ob sie es komplett durchziehen??

Ganz liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



AnjaR86 schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, wer von euch von Collector schon die letzte Mahnung (vor Klage) erhalten hat u wie es weitergegangen ist? (Konnte es  in den Beiträgen nicht finden..)


Kannst du auch nicht finden, weil es keine Klage gibt und auch nie geben wird.


----------



## steelcaptain (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich habe es leider nicht geschafft das berühmte Kalletaler Dreieck in voller Länge zu durchlaufen. Vor 3 Monaten erhielt ich die erste und bisher einzige Rechnung von Collector.

Die Herren in Herford erhielten 2 Mails von mir.

Die erste Mail enthielt folgenden Text:

Bei einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung wird jeder Richter in Deutschland die Herren aus Dubai dermaßen in den Boden stampfen, dass sie sich im Keller des Gerichtsgebäudes wiederfinden.

Die zweite Mail enthielt diesen Text:

Bitte übersenden Sie mir unverzüglich die nächste Mahnung, da ich gemeinsam mit Ihnen das berühmte Kalletaler Dreieck in Rekordzeit durchlaufen möchte. Bitte vergessen Sie nicht die schriftliche Bevollmächtigung Ihres Mandaten beizufügen.

Zuvor ging die erste Mahnung von Netarena ungeöffnet an die Privatanschrift des Geschäftsführer von Collector. Die zweite Mahnung ging ungeöffnet an die Privatanschrift des Pferdehändlers.

Wenn die Herren in Herford merken, dass man den Zusammenhang von Netarena und Collector durchschaut und dass man sie auf die Schippe nimmt, hören die Mahnungen ganz schnell auf.

Grüße

steelcaptain


----------



## Chatman63 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, wer von euch von Collector schon die letzte Mahnung (vor Klage) erhalten hat u wie es weitergegangen ist? (Konnte es in den Beiträgen nicht finden..)

Mich hat nämlich genau dieser Brief letzte Woche erreicht u nun wird es mir doch etwas mulmig ob sie es komplett durchziehen??

Hallo Anja,
außer Mahnungen wird nichts mehr kommen. Hier sind 75 Seiten voll geschrieben und in anderen Foren steht auch noch genug.
Die Mahnungen von Collector ist der letzte Schritt, ein weiterer Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid würde Collector pro " Schuldner " ca. 30,-€ an Kosten bereiten. Glaube nicht das die Dudai Geier ausgeben wollen, da sowieso eine Gerichtliche Klärung keine Aussicht auf Erfolg hätte.

Gruß
Chatman63:sun:


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Chatman63 schrieb:


> u nun wird es mir doch etwas mulmig ob sie es komplett durchziehen??:



ungefähr so:
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## althaus (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Da nun das (aktuelle?) Konto von Collector auch schon wieder gesperrt
wurde und auch netarena gezwungen ist sich eine neue Bank zu suchen,
scheint es nach wie vor die beste Methode zu sein, den jeweils angegebenen Banken einen Beschwerdebrief zu schicken um diesen "Firmen" das Leben wenigstens etwas zu vermiesen. Vorausgesetzt man will wirklich aktiv werden und nicht nur immer schweigend die Belästigungen akzeptieren.
Voraussetzung ist jedoch immer die aktuellen Bankverbindungen in dieses Forum zu stellen.


----------



## gremlin2 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Anja,

Die letzte Mahnung von Collector habe ich mit dem Zahlungsziel 24.12.08 erhalten, seit dem habe ich von diesem Verein nichts mehr gehört. Einfach nicht reagieren die geben dann von alleine auf, denn das Porto wird für die langsam teuer.

Gruß Mac


----------



## althaus (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

"_Die letzte Mahnung von Collector habe ich mit dem Zahlungsziel 24.12.08 erhalten, seit dem habe ich von diesem Verein nichts mehr gehört. Einfach nicht reagieren die geben dann von alleine auf, denn das Porto wird für die langsam teuer."_

Das Porto wird nicht das Problem sein, vielmehr ist Collector wohl immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Bank, bei der sie ein Konto einrichten können.
Mit nunmehr sieben!!! Banken innerhalb von 9 Monaten wird es wohl
zunehmend schwieriger.


----------



## wlaemmle (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo.
Ich möchte den bisherigen Verlauf darstellen.

Rechnung Netarena vom 06.03.09 über 79,80 Euro.
Mein Einschreiben Widerspruch wegen Vertragsanfechtung 11.03.09.
1. Zahlungerinnerung am 18.03.09 über 83,83 Euro.
2. Zahlungsaufforderung am 30.03.09 über 88,08 Euro.
Inkassoauftrag Collector am 27.04.09 über 135,09 Euro.

Ich habe nicht reagiert und verharre der Dinge die da kommen......

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Zewa5 (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo mein lieber freund! bin in der selben zwickmühle gewesen.heute den 22.5.09 hab ich endlich die kündigungsbestätigung, per e-mail bekommen.:-Darty:
habe per einschreiben an diese adresse Rs Web Services
                                                     PF 1231
                                                     85503 Ottobrunn
                                                     i.A.D. Global Online Holding Inc.
folgendes geschickt:

 Einschreiben:
Jo mustermann
 Musterstraße 1
Musterdorf 1123
Musterdorf 24.April 2009​ 
*Vertragsanfechtung – KdNr: 333333*


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren

Ich bin durch Ihre Website netarena.tv getäuscht worden. Deshalb fechte ich den abgeschlossenen Vertrag wegen Irrtums bzw. wegen Willensmangels an. Der fragliche Vertrag ist somit nichtig

Freundliche Grüsse

jo mustermann

Probiere es einfach mal aus.
Habe sogar auch schon ein Inkassobrief bekommen, alles scheißegal.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg!
liebe grüße, ZEWA5                     :handreibie können uns mal!!!!


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Bitte beachten, dass in solchen "Kündigungsbestätigungen" von Nutzlosanbietern dann ganz häufig von einem "Kündigungstermin" in einem bis zwei Jahren die Rede ist. Die tun nämlich dabei ganz gerne so, als ob man "fristgemäß" mit Vertragsablauf gekündigt hätte. Dann kriegt man weitere Mahnungen.

Es sollte einem immer zu denken geben, wenn man auf eine "Vertragsanfechtung" eine "Kündigungsbestätigung" erhält. Denn: kündigen tut man nur etwas, was man auch wirksam bestellt hatte. Wenn es aber keinen Vertrag gab, weil man ihn angefochten hat, kann auch nicht von Kündigung die Rede sein.

Wir empfehlen hier auch grundsätzlich nicht, sich mit solchen rechtsunkundigen Schreiben am Ende selbst zu gefährden. Das o.a. Anfechtungsschreiben ist in mehreren Punkten überhaupt nicht gut, und wir empfehlen es daher hier nicht, das so nachzumachen.

Vielmehr empfehlen wir, grundsätzlich auf Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern ganz zu verzichten.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## hansel76 (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo schönen abend freunde, habe heute die 2.aufvorderung von der incasso
firma bekommen hab sie bei den anderen schreiben gelegt. warte einfach mal ab was noch so passiert. bleibt mir ja nichts übrig denn bezahlen werd ich nicht. mal sehen wann sie aufhören zu mahnen. melde mich natürlich wieder. 
schau :grins:


----------



## Jringo (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wann so ein vertrag wirklich rechtsgültig ist? bekomme nämlich seit einiger zeit anrufe von so nem gewinnspiel wo ich nichts unterschrieben bzw auch telefonsich nichts abgeschlossen habe aber behauptet wird dass ich dabei bin.


----------



## AnjaR86 (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallöle,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mit meiner Anwältin gesprochen u sie hatt emir auch gesagt dass es zweiskrupellose Unternehemn sind, bei denen allerdings, nach der Mahnung vor der Klage Schluß sein wird, Und falls nicht, ist es ganz schwierig für sie den Prozess ohne "Beweise" zu gewinnen. Naja ich warte mal ab u bin gespannt was nochh passiert 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



AnjaR86 schrieb:


> Naja ich warte mal ab u bin gespannt was nochh passiert


sowas in der Art 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## althaus (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hansel 76 schreibt, dass er die 2. Aufforderung von der Inkassofirma bekommen hätte.
Teile im Forum doch bitte mal die BLZ und Kontonummer mit die auf der Rechnung steht.
Bis jetzt hat es noch immer funktioniert, die jeweilige Kontonummer sperren zu lassen


----------



## hansel76 (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo guten tag, wurde gebeten bankdaten der inkassofirma collector im forum
bekanntzugeben das will ich hiermit auch tun. dresdner bank dortmund
kto.nr. o161671700/ blz 44080050


----------



## althaus (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo hansel 76,
die genannte Bank hat bereits vor 2 Wochen mitgeteilt, dass dieses Konto
für das genannte Unternehmen nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht.
Wäre schon interessant zu erfahren, ob irgend ein Geschädigter, der auf dieses Konto Geld eingezahlt hat, es zurückbekommen hat.


----------



## hansel76 (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo althaus,vielen dank für die auskunft ist ja schon interresant und schön zu wissen das dieses konto nicht mehr exestiert. werde auch weiterhin nicht auf
schreiben von incassofirmen verrückt machen lassen


----------



## ruma62 (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das obige Konto hat collector mir auch Ende April noch angegeben.
Zu zahlen: 135,09 EUR - Frist 2 Wochen.
Jetzt müsste bald die 2. Aufforderung kommen.
Was mich wundert: 
Weder netarena.tv noch collector sind doch so doof, dass sie nicht selbst mal lesen, was hier über sie geschrieben steht!?
Übrigens: Die Bestätigung der Kündigung ist noch kein großer Erfolg. Die erhielt ich auch auf meine "vorsorgliche" Kündigung, ohne Anerkennung des "Vertrags".
Damit glaubt doch netarena, das Recht für 1 Jahr zum Kassieren zu haben,
also 3 mal 80,- EUR.

Abwarten!


----------



## hansel76 (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo ruma62, ich hatte ja 4tg. nach dem ersten einlogen schon gekündigt
per mail seitdem habe ich drei mahnungen u. danach jetzt die zweite auf-forderung der incassofirma bekommen auf kein schreiben habe ich bis jetzt 
geantwortet. inzwischen verlangen sie eine summe von 140.47€.können lange drauf warten dank eurer hielfe. schüss bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## krebsi (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> hallo hansel 76,
> die genannte Bank hat bereits vor 2 Wochen mitgeteilt, dass dieses Konto
> für das genannte Unternehmen nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht.
> Wäre schon interessant zu erfahren, ob irgend ein Geschädigter, der auf dieses Konto Geld eingezahlt hat, es zurückbekommen hat.



Hallo zusammen,

noch am 22.05.09 habe ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung von Collector erhalten, auf o.a. Dresdner Bank DO 140,47€ zu zahlen. Zahlungsziel ist der 03.06.09:roll:.

Bin als Biathlonfreak leider auch im Winter 08 auf dieser ominösen Seite gelandet. Da ich PI anmelden musste, ging mir Anfangs gewaltig die Muffe, bis ich dieses Forum hier entdeckte.:smile:


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Wäre schon interessant zu erfahren, ob irgend ein Geschädigter, der auf dieses Konto Geld eingezahlt hat, es zurückbekommen hat.


Wieso sollte jemand Geld zurück erhalten, dass er/sie selbst eingezahlt hat? Nur die Kontoverbindung ist mal wieder erloschen und wahrscheinlich auch das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Bank und Forderungssteller.


----------



## pater noster (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



hansel76 schrieb:


> hallo guten tag, wurde gebeten bankdaten der inkassofirma collector im forum
> bekanntzugeben das will ich hiermit auch tun. dresdner bank dortmund
> kto.nr. o161671700/ blz 44080050



Habe heute auch die 2. Aufforderung von den Collector Haien mit der gleichen Kontonummer bekommen.
Habe denen auch gleich eine nette Mail geschrieben, ich hoffe die können wenigstens lesen.


----------



## listi68 (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



pater noster schrieb:


> Habe heute auch die 2. Aufforderung von den Collector Haien mit der gleichen Kontonummer bekommen.
> Habe denen auch gleich eine nette Mail geschrieben, ich hoffe die können wenigstens lesen.




Hallo habe auch entlich ins forum gefunden 

bin auch auf die abzocker von net arena reingefalen 

habe am 22.4 fon dem incasoo undernemen colletor Bekommen 
mit bitte um zalung von 135.82 euro 

 drestner bank kto 0161671700 /blz 440 800 550

hab natürlich nix überwissen 

habe denen eine email geschrieben das ich nix zale weil ich mich geteucht füle bin hate mich am 4.1.09 auf nerr seite die mit net arena fölik kosten los geworben hate 
habe noch da zu geschrieben um bitte das sie es doch abkürzen sollen und ein gerichtz verfaren einleiten sollen ich bezale gerne wen ein deutscher richter mir das nach weist das ich das wissen müste das es was koste

sorry für die schreibweise habe eine recht schreib schwäche


----------



## hansel76 (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo freunde, es ist schon gut zu wissen wie ihr mit dem poblem umgeht ich werde mich weiter nicht mit denen ausseinandersetzen sondern weiter abwarten bis sie aufgeben. immerwieder ein danke an euch.


----------



## pater noster (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



hansel76 schrieb:


> hallo freunde, es ist schon gut zu wissen wie ihr mit dem poblem umgeht ich werde mich weiter nicht mit denen ausseinandersetzen sondern weiter abwarten bis sie aufgeben. immerwieder ein danke an euch.


 
Die werden aufgeben ! So doof können die doch gar nicht sein, dass die nicht in den Foren lesen, aber wenn doch, dann haben wir doch viel Spass mit denen.
Habe jetzt schon 8 schreiben von dem Verein, alle haben Porto gekostet, nur weiter so !!!:scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## lordmacmar (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi an euch alle!

Ich hab gestern auch die 2. Zahlungsaufforderung von Collector über € 140,47 erhalten (mit der von euch prognostizierten Verschärfung des Tones...). Überweisen soll ich ebenfalls an deren Dortmunder Konto - 0161 6717 00, BLZ 440 800 50.

Werd ich aber nicht tun!

Danke für eure seelisch-moralische Unterstützung! :-D

Dann harre ich mal der Dinge, die sich Collector unter "Kosten erhöhende Maßnehmen" vorstellt...


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ausbeuten von Einschüchterungsfallen ist ein Massengeschäft. Es wird passieren, was immer passiert. Kasperle wird weiter mit der Inkasso-Rassel rumfuchteln.

Eine ausreichend aufnahmefähige Mülltonne konnte noch jedes reale Problem lösen.


----------



## spaceman75 (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich habe heute die 2. Mahnung von Collector inkasso (netarena) bekommen, die ich natürlich nicht zahlen werde. 
ICh sollte den Betrag 140.51 einzahlen auf das Dortmunder konto einzahlen.

Habe eine Email geschrieben zu [email protected], diese Adresse gibt es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## pater noster (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Mich würde mal die Adresse interessieren. Da ich noch ein paar Tage Urlaub habe, würde ich gerne mal da vorbeifahren um meine "Schulden" zu begleichen. Bezahle dann die Rechnung für alle.:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## listi68 (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



pater noster schrieb:


> Mich würde mal die Adresse interessieren. Da ich noch ein paar Tage Urlaub habe, würde ich gerne mal da vorbeifahren um meine "Schulden" zu begleichen. Bezahle dann die Rechnung für alle.:wall::wall::wall:



hallo hir mal die adresse fon collector

Sie hat ihren Sitz in Mittelweg 50, 32051 Herford


----------



## hansel76 (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo guten abend, es wird ja immer schöner vieleicht löst sich netarena von selbst auf, wollen noch von son paar dofe einbischen kohle machen. ausser ein heftiges lachen bleibt wohl im augenblick nichts über schüss bis zum nächstenmal.


----------



## pater noster (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



listi68 schrieb:


> hallo hir mal die adresse fon collector
> 
> Sie hat ihren Sitz in Mittelweg 50, 32051 Herford



Vielen Dank für die Adresse, ich glaube ich muss da mal einen Besuch abstatten.:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## listi68 (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



pater noster schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Adresse, ich glaube ich muss da mal einen Besuch abstatten.:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:



da würde ich gerne mit kommen


----------



## lordmacmar (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Lasst es bleiben, die sind das Benzingeld nicht wert... :-D


----------



## schmetterling010 (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Guten morgen ,

:wall:
habe auch ein problem mit Netarena , habe bezahlt vor sehr langer zeit , nun bekam ich zwei Mahnungen , dann nun vor ein paar tagen vom Inkasso Collector Dortmund, sah nun drauf das Adresse gewechselt wurde und auch die Nummer die ich angeben musste stimmt nun nicht überein mit der jetztigen kundennummer, auch das Konto haben sie gewechselt , das ich komisch finde , vorher war die Adresse aus Muenchen , ich werde nicht bezahlen oder was meint ihr ? 
Bei mir hatte Netarena auch nie funktioniert , konnte keine Filme usw. schauen , das mich genervt hatte .Wie soll ich mich da verhalten ?


Liebe Grüsse schmetterling 010


----------



## pater noster (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Einfach nur lesen was wir anderen alle machen. [ edit]  die können schreiben was sie wollen, erreichen werden die [ edit] nichts.:-p:-p:-p


----------



## jupp11 (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



schmetterling010 schrieb:


> habe auch ein problem mit Netarena , habe bezahlt vor sehr langer zeit ,


Sehr lang kann es nicht sein. Die Seite ist erst ein knappes Jahr alt 


> Wie soll ich mich da verhalten ?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html
Die Lage sieht also  günstig aus.


----------



## listi68 (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

[ edit]  ich müste mitlerweile 140 euro zalen an collector die krigen nix auser ein [ edit] schade das du schon bezalt hast das freut die war zu erwarten das du trotztem manungen bekommst ich hab damals inerhalb der widerufs frist widerufen und hab trotztem manungen erhalten [ edit] en wen die sich trauen for gericht zu gehen wieder spruch einlegen und dan ist ruhe aber das werden sie nicht machen


----------



## bernhard (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



listi68 schrieb:


> ich müste mitlerweile 140 euro zalen


Niemand musste bisher zahlen und man muss schon lange nicht alles glauben, was unaufgefordert per Mail verteilt wird.


----------



## listi68 (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



bernhard schrieb:


> Niemand musste bisher zahlen und man muss schon lange nicht alles glauben, was unaufgefordert per Mail verteilt wird.




Ich hab keine email beckommen kamm alles  post


----------



## hansel76 (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo einen schönen tag wünsche ich euch. ich werd weiter das tun was ich bisher getan habe genau nichts noch nicht mal ein schreiben von denen beantwortet lasse doch machen wenn sie glücklich werden dabei ist mir das sowas von egal. einen schönes phingstfest wünsche ich euch.


----------



## bernhard (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



listi68 schrieb:


> kamm alles  post


Auch gut. Altpapier ist Wertstoff. Also die blaue Tonne.


----------



## rocky87 (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hebe jetzt eine Mahnung über 140€ erhalten und der Brief war nicht einmal geschlossen. Werde weiter nichts tun und warte ob was vom Gericht kommt(glaub ich eher nicht)

Gruß rocky


----------



## hansel76 (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

ich glaub bis zum gericht haben wir noch zeit werden wohl erst noch von irgenteinen dubiosen rechtsanwalt bekommen. warten wirs mal ab ich müsste bald dran sein, aber keine angst dank euch gehts mir ganz gut dabei danke


----------



## crux (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



rocky87 schrieb:


> Hebe jetzt eine Mahnung über 140€ erhalten und der Brief war nicht einmal geschlossen. Werde weiter nichts tun und warte ob was vom Gericht kommt(glaub ich eher nicht)
> 
> Gruß rocky


 
Vorige Woche hab ich denselben "Bittstellerbrief" bekommen. Geht mir am A..... vorbei.

Warte auf weitere Post von der Collector-Frittenbude.

:scherzkeks:  :scherzkeks:


----------



## schnix1182 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi, hab heut die zweite Rechnung von Collector bekommen, 139,73€. Soll auf das Konto einzahlen bei der Dresdner Bank Dortmund, das seit April gesperrt ist (Konto 0161671700 BLZ 44080050). Is doch ein Witz. Werde natürlich nicht zahlen auch wenn *"Kosten erhöhende Maßnahmen" *folgen werden, wie sie weiter in der Rechnung androhen.


----------



## althaus (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

*Hallo schnix 1182*,

eine Mail an [email protected],com in dieser Angelegenheit könnte
nützlich sein.
Ob die Aussage der Dresdner Bank, dass sie bereits im April in dieser Angelegenheit tätig geworden ist, zutreffend ist, läßt sich natürlich nur dann überprüfen, wenn ein "Abzockopfer" hier im Forum bestätigt, dass
sein Überweisungsbetrag zurückgekommen ist.


----------



## thefinish (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

habe den gleichen mist an der backe
2 te mahnung auch angekommen
werde den wohl schreiben das mich ein deutscher richter verurteilen darf
die sollen sich die briefe sparen und sofort zu gericht ziehen

für die,die da vorbei wollen:wall:
FAHRGEMEINDSCHAFT BILDEN

war schon bei der verbraucherschutz
musterbrief bekommen
bringt nichts
geraten hat er mir nicht zu zahlen


----------



## ajwe60 (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo thefinish,
jeden schriftverkehr mit diesem haufen ignorieren und auf keinen fall zahlen.


----------



## steffenj (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ajwe60 schrieb:


> hallo thefinish,
> jeden schriftverkehr mit diesem haufen ignorieren und auf keinen fall zahlen.




Hallo, habe ebenfalls von der Firma oder (Scheinfirma) Collector irgendwas schon 3 Mahnungen erhalten. Soll für netarena insgesamt ca. 140 Euro zahlen. Ich hab mir die ganze briefchen aufgehoben und warte ab. Es wird überall im TV oder so abgeraten zu zahlen!!!!!!!!!
niemals zahlen. Mein Kumpel hat sowas auch schon gehabt. Hat eine Mahnung von einem Inkasso Unternehmen erhalten. Und hat gezahlt. 3 Wochen später ist das Inkasso Unternehmen umgezogen und hat erneut eine Mahnung bekommen um zu zahlen. Erst danach hat mein Kumpel einen Anwalt genommen, nur die 1. Zahlung war für immer weg.

Also ich warte und warte,...


----------



## Lunata (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Habe heute Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft München bekommen.



> Bescheid:
> 
> 1. Gegen zwei der Beschuldigten wird von der Verfolgung gemäß §154 Abs. 1 StPO abgesehen, da die Beschuldigten in einem anderen anhängigen Verfahren wegen anderer Taten eine Strafe zu erwarten haben und die zu erwartene Strafe für das hiesige Verfahren nicht beträchtlich ins Gewicht fiele.
> 
> ...


----------



## schnix1182 (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Und was bedeutet dieses Schreiben jetzt genau? Muß man zahlen, oder nicht?? Is mir jetzt nicht genau ersichtlich.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



schnix1182 schrieb:


> Muß man zahlen, oder nicht??.


Auf zivilrechtliche ( angebliche) Ansprüche und Forderungen  hat das überhaupt keine Bedeutung.

Strafrecht und Zivilrecht sind zwei völlig verschiedene Welten


----------



## schnix1182 (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das hilft mir jetzt aber immer noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## listi68 (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo so wie ich das verschtehe trotztem nicht zahlen und abwarten ist nur schit das anscheinent wieder mal solsche [  edit]  davon kommen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:27:52 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:25:02 ----------

sorry für das s....


----------



## hansel76 (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo ihr lieben habe heute das nächste schreiben von collector bekommen, jetzt wird mit gericht gedroht habe bis jetzt noch auf keinen schreiben geantwortet und werde es auch weiter nicht tun. das ist dann der letzte stand der dinge bei mir. wie es scheint geben sie doch so schnell nicht auf.
auf keinen fall werde ich zahlen. ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen tag


----------



## listi68 (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hi bin mal gesbannd dan dürfte auch bei mir bald was rein flatern auf jneden fall nix zahlen erst reagiren wen vom gericht was kommt einspruch erheben dan wirt genau geprüft und die sind in der beweis flicht


----------



## bernhard (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Was noch kommen wird:


webwatcher schrieb:


> sowas in der Art
> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## rocky87 (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo zusammen,
habe heute auch einen Brief von Collector bekommen wo sie mir mit Gericht drohen. Werde natürlich nicht bezahlen und wenn was vom Gericht kommt lege ich Einspruch ein und basta .

Gruß rocky


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



rocky87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe heute auch einen Brief von Collector bekommen wo sie mir mit Gericht drohen.


Zwischen drohen und  tatsächlich handeln liegen hier Lichtjahre dazwischen


----------



## althaus (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

*Lunata schreibt*: 
"_Habe heute Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft München bekommen."_

Wer hier im Forum etwas weiter zurückblättert, findet den gleichen Brief.
Eine Neuigkeit war das also nicht.


----------



## lordmacmar (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Habe heute meinen dritten Collctor-Brief erhalten! 

"Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage" inkl. Anwalts- und Zwangsvollstreckungsdrohung - heute wollen sie 145,09 EUR auf das inzwischen gesperrte Dresdner Bank Dortmund Konto (Nr. 0161 6717 00, BLZ: 440 800 50) haben.

Ich zahle natürlich nicht und harre amüsiert der Dinge, die da noch kommen...

Ach so - schickt bitte AUF KEINEN FALL das rückseitig abgedruckte Schreiben auf der Rückseite der Seite "Allgemeine Zahlungshinweise" (falls das bei euch dabei ist) ab! Damit erkennt ihr nämlich die Ansprüche an und DANN müsst ihr auch zahlen (Zitat: "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ich erkenne die von Ihnen zum oben genannten Aktenzeichen geltend gemachten Ansprüche in Höhe von XX,XX EUR (Gesamtforderung eintragen!) in voller Höhe an.")!
Oder sehe ich das falsch? Ein kleiner Tipp von den Rechtsexperten hier?!

LG lordmacmar


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die Formulierung solcher Ratenzahlungsvereinbarungen macht es in solchen Fällen oft unmöglich, später die Forderung noch bestreiten zu können.

Ohnehin wäre so etwas auch inkonsequent. Wenn man beschlossen hat, die Forderung nicht anzuerkennen, wäre es vollkommen unlogisch, dann wieder eine Ratenzahlung anzubieten.
Es gehört bei solchen Dingen immer eine Linie beschlossen und konsequent durchgezogen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Ein Anwalt, der von der gerichtlichen Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung überzeugt ist, schreibt nicht erst 5 Mahnungen und 3 Ratenzahlungsangebote. Spätestens nach der 3. Mahnung wird normalerweise der Mahnbescheid beantragt bzw. geklagt.

Alles andere ist "außergerichtliches Mahn- und Droh- Gegacker".
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
Es bleibt in aller Regel auch dabei.


----------



## meatball (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

So bei mir ist heute das schreiben gekommen wo steht:

letzte zahlungsaufforderung vor klage.

bis zum 1.7.09 soll ich 145,09 € zahlen.

na schaun wir mal was weiter geht.


gruss mario


----------



## listi68 (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

bin mal gesband wan ich was bekomme jetzt über ein monat von denen nix gehört es trod ne klage wele von den nasen ich lach mich tot


----------



## Lunata (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



meatball schrieb:


> So bei mir ist heute das schreiben gekommen wo steht:
> 
> letzte zahlungsaufforderung vor klage.
> 
> ...



Hab' ich heute auch bekommen.


----------



## kunderbunt (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Internethandel statt anderer Betrügereien*

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn mann sich für ein Probeabo bei netarena.tv angemeldet hat und dann die erste Rechnung vor Schreck bezahlt hat. Der angeblich zustande gekommene Vertrag geht über 4 Quartale und 4 Rechnungen. Muss ich jetzt im nachhinein wiedersprechen und nicht bezahlen, oder doch zahlen?


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Internethandel statt anderer Betrügereien*



kunderbunt schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn mann sich für ein Probeabo bei netarena.tv angemeldet hat und dann die erste Rechnung vor Schreck bezahlt hat.



>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## krebsi (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Lunata schrieb:


> Hab' ich heute auch bekommen.





Wahrscheinlich hat Collector "Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage" in Druck gegeben:roll:. Ich erhielt am Dienstag auch ein entsprechendes Schreiben mit Zahlungsziel 30.06.09 145.06€


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Für Euch hat Collector sicher auch noch auf Lager:

.................Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage
..........Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor anwaltlicher Klage
........Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor anwaltlicher Wehklage
.......Allerletzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor anwaltlicher Wehklage
....Allerallerletzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor anwaltlicher Wehklage
...  ... ... ...  ...  ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








:spitz: ..............................................................

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## krebsi (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Spaß beiseite.... Wie ist das bei privater Insolvenz? Kriegt da der Insolvenzberater ne Info über das Amtsgericht und alles war umsonst?:steinigung:


----------



## Teleton (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Wo soll der die Info herbekommen? 

Ich habe einen Fall erlebt in dem jemand mit laufendem Inso bei den Anwälten der Gegenseite telefonisch  unter Hinweis auf das Inso um Nachsicht gebeten hat.:wall: Der hat natürlich sofort von den Anwälten eine Mitteilung erhalten, dass man seine Restschuldbefreiung torpedieren werde. 
Mir fällt allerdings wenn ich in den §290 Inso schaue kein Grund für eine Versagung ein.


----------



## krebsi (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das klingt einleuchtend, allerdings ist meine IV "scharf", d.h. die will an mir ein Exempel statuieren. War bisher immer brav, habe aber jetzt bissel Angst. Deswegen bin ich hier im Forum gelandet und hoffe auf Hilfe:help::help:!!!!!!


----------



## Teleton (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Da es bei Dir um die Restschuldbefreiung geht bist Du vermutlich bei den Spezialisten von Forum Schuldnerberatung besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Plotzhotzen (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,

so nun habe ich die 2 Aufforderung des Inkasso Unternehmens bekommen, hat schon mal jemand ne dritte bekommen? 

Gruss


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Jedes gute Kasperletheater hat *mindestens* 3 Akte.

Das typische Mahn-&Droh-Kasperletheater hat dagegen meistens sogar deutlich mehr. :scherzkeks:
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Der hier bekannte "Rekord" liegt bei 26 Mahnungen, glaube ich.
Das dürfte immerhin schon mal reichen, um zumindest die eine Schmalwand des Gästeklos damit zu tapezieren.


----------



## krebsi (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Teleton schrieb:


> Da es bei Dir um die Restschuldbefreiung geht bist Du vermutlich bei den Spezialisten von Forum Schuldnerberatung besser aufgehoben.




prinzipiell schon, aber das wissen die Abzocker von Collector nicht und von daher bin ich ein user, wie alle anderen hier mit entsprechender Post von denen. Ich wollte nur wissen, wie weit ich gehen kann, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, doch an den Pranger gestellt zu werden.


----------



## schnix1182 (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Leute, gestern habe ich nun auch die letzte Aufforderung zu Zahlen von Collector bekommen. Danach drohen sie mit Anwalt. Bin mal gespannt was da noch kommt.


----------



## Niclas (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



schnix1182 schrieb:


> Danach drohen sie mit Anwalt. .


bezahlte Schreibknechte die Drohmüll verbreiten. 


schnix1182 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was da noch kommt.


so was in der Art 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## schnix1182 (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Noch mal so im allgemeinen, hat hier in den Forum, das ja jetzt schon fast ein Jahr besteht, erster Eintrag 30.07.2008, etwas von denen ihren Anwälten Gericht etc bekommen?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:05:27 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:01:01 ----------

sorry, seit 11.07.2008


----------



## listi68 (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

menno mir wirt langweilig jeder bekommt posstt von denen nur ich nicht 
mir geht das wc papier aus lach


----------



## bernhard (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das Forum besteht seit rund 8 Jahren, die Masche mit den Einschüchterungsfallen seit mehr als vier. Millionen sind betroffen.

Die schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben waren immer nur hohles Gewäsch.

Niemals wurde ein Zahlungsanspruch wirksam durchgesetzt.

Anwälte wirken als Komplizen mit. Deren Schreiben waren niemals das Papier wert, auf dem sie standen.


----------



## krebsi (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



listi68 schrieb:


> menno mir wirt langweilig jeder bekommt posstt von denen nur ich nicht
> mir geht das wc papier aus lach



Kann Dir gern meine Stapel schicken :tröst:


----------



## schmetterling010 (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Guten abend zusammen ,

bin es mal wieder , heute bekam ich schon wieder einen Brief von Collector:quaengel: einen Brief mit einer Rechnungsbetrag von 140.09 EUR 
:wall:
Hauptforderung :   79.80 EUR

Zinsen               :   2.44  EUR

Kosten               :  57.85 EUR


zusammen einen betrag 140.09 EUR

das ist schon der vierte Brief was soll ich noch machen ? 

Bitte um Hilfe und Rat.....


Gruss Schmetterling


----------



## bernhard (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Dann fehlt nur noch einer an fünf, der nächste wird sechs, dann folgt sieben, ...

... und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, so schreiben sie noch heute.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige 

Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird 

("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/ink


----------



## pater noster (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

_hallo zusammen !
habe heute die "letzte mahnung vor der klage" von der herforder [] bekommen. tja, dann lassen wir sie mal schön weiterschreiben. im herbst werde ich mit dem ganzen papierkrempel mein büro tapezieren.:smile::smile::smile:
_


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Oh, mit der "letzten Mahnung vor Klage" haben die ja schon viel Pulver verschossen. Da kann ja nur noch die "allerletzte vor Klage" kommen, und noch die allerallerletzte. Dann wird´s aber eng.  Obwohl, man könnte ja dann mit der "letzten Mahnung vor gerichtlicher Klage" weitermachen. :scherzkeks:


			
				pater noster schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit dem ganzen papierkrempel mein büro tapezieren.


Das reicht noch nicht.
Der bisher bekannte Rekord an "inkassoanwaltlichem Mahn-Papier-Ausstoß" liegt bei 26 Mahnungen.
Rechnet man das auf Quadratmeter um, reicht das leider noch nicht für ein durchschnittliches Büro. Aber für die dekorative Ausgestaltung der Schmalwand eines normalen Gäste-Klos dürfte es locker reichen.


----------



## pater noster (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Dann muss ich ja noch ein bischen warten bis ich 26 Drohungen zusammen habe.:comphit:


----------



## veetina (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Da bin ich ja noch ein kleines Licht. Bei mir schreibt der Collector ab und an mal. Der letzte Brief (so ca 14 Tage her-ist mir nicht wichtig genug, um es mir zu merken) meinte, es sei das letzte Mal und dann käme die Klage und die Mehrkosten hätte ich mir dann selbst zu zuschreiben.

Ich fahr erst mal in den Urlaub und selbst wenn dann die Klage kommt, kann ich mit Sicherheit nachweisen, dass ich im Ausland war. Aber ich rechne mit nix und hoffe endlich auf Ruhe.

PS. kann das sein, dass die schon wieder die Bank gewechselt haben? Hab ich mir auch nicht gemerkt. Bin eben urlaubsreif!!!


----------



## listi68 (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

is ja geil jetzt bekomm ich kein schreiben mer von colector jetzt hab ich ne email von netarena bekommen und drauf schtet nach meinem schreiben vom 
19.7.09 haben sie meine akte an ihre rechtz abteilung gegeben und wart auf antwort meines anwaltes ich habe denen überhaubt keine email geschickt ich habe nicht mal ein anwalt eingeschaltet


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

...lass mal gut sein, die drohen doch nur mit bösen Worten. Die (eigentlich) Münchner und ihre Vlothoer/Herforder/Kalletaler Verbündeten sind gerade mehr mit der Gründung ihrer neuen Internet-Shops unter rumänischer (und womöglich Wiener-) Beteiligung beschäftigt, da reicht es mMn nur noch zum lächerlichen eMailverkehr.


----------



## althaus (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Reducal schreibt:
"_lass mal gut sein, die drohen doch nur mit bösen Worten. Die (eigentlich) Münchner und ihre Vlothoer/Herforder/Kalletaler Verbündeten sind gerade mehr mit der Gründung ihrer neuen Internet-Shops unter rumänischer (und womöglich Wiener-) Beteiligung beschäftigt, da reicht es mMn nur noch zum lächerlichen eMailverkehr."_

Das scheint so zu sein. Das letzte? Schreiben von netarena datiert vom 18.2.09 und Collector hat sich zuletzt? am 22.4.09 gemeldet.


----------



## hansel76 (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo freunde, bin mal wieder bei euch und will euch nur berichten das ich bis jetzt noch nichts wieder von collector bekommen habe. ob sie wohl doch schon aufgegeben haben. wäre ja schön aber stören tuts mich auch nicht,melde mich sowieso auf keinen schreiben. wenn sie noch geld fürs porto haben gehts dehnen ganz gut ohne mein geld. schüss bis bald sobald sich was ändert melde ich mich. schüss


----------



## listi68 (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo achtung  jetzt macht collector telefon teror haben bei mir heut 3 mal angerufen


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



listi68 schrieb:


> hallo achtung  jetzt macht collector telefon teror haben bei mir heut 3 mal angerufen


Und was macht man mit unerbetenen Anrufen/Anrufern? Man spielt ihnen mal kurz die russische Nationalhymne vor. Das hören die immer wieder gerne! :-D


----------



## listi68 (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Und was macht man mit unerbetenen Anrufen/Anrufern? Man spielt ihnen mal kurz die russische Nationalhymne vor. Das hören die immer wieder gerne! :-D



jo werde ich das nächste mal machen ich hab zu der dame gesagt ich werde erst zalen wen mich ein deutsches gericht verurteilt ich bleibe hart lieber kauf ich meim hund ein knochen aber nicht von den pferde händler


----------



## Plotzhotzen (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo,

heute kam die letzte Mahnung vor Klage...das macht mich jetzt doch nervös...!

Gruss


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Plotzhotzen schrieb:


> heute kam die letzte Mahnung vor Klage...das macht mich jetzt doch nervös...!


entspann dich 
>> Stories zum Schmunzeln  Antispam e.V.


----------



## listi68 (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hi  hab hir mal was aktueles um alle betrofenen mut zu machen und nicht zalen lest es euch dursch bitte ist ser intresand

[.....]


----------



## crux (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Dubai das Schlaraffenland für internationale Abzocker wird laut Presseberichten von diversen dubiosen Leuten fluchtartig verlassen.
Weil dort Schuldnern nach nur 30 Tagen Haft angedroht wird, soll der Flughafen dort schon von herrenlosen Luxuslimusinen überfüllt sein.

Daher werden die Roßhändler von Netarena vermutlich dort auch kein Bein (Huf) mehr hinstellen.

Die Weltwirtschaftskrise hat auch positive Aspekte. Gott sei Dank.

Und wir hatten die Befürchtung, es ginge ewig so weiter.

cioa crux


----------



## Wembley (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



crux schrieb:


> Dubai das Schlaraffenland für internationale Abzocker wird laut Presseberichten von diversen dubiosen Leuten fluchtartig verlassen.
> Weil dort Schuldnern nach nur 30 Tagen Haft angedroht wird, soll der Flughafen dort schon von herrenlosen Luxuslimusinen überfüllt sein.


Ich denke, du spielst auf diesen Kurier-Artikel an:
Dubai: Finanzkrise löst Massen-Exodus aus | kurier.at


			
				kurier.at schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Luxusmodelle von BMW, Mercedes und Audi die Straßen Dubais bevölkern, gehört zum gewohnten Bild des Wüstenreiches. Dass allerdings genau dieselben Karossen verlassen am Flughafen des Emirats Staub ansetzen, eher weniger - zumindest bis vor der Finanzkrise, die das Disneyland für Erwachsene hart getroffen hat. *Etwa 3000 Vehikel der obersten Preisklasse sind in den vergangenen Monaten von ihren Besitzern am Flughafen zurückgelassen worden -* genaue Zahlen gibt das Emirat nicht bekannt, man fürchtet einen Imageschaden.





crux schrieb:


> Daher werden die Roßhändler von Netarena vermutlich dort auch kein Bein (Huf) mehr hinstellen.


Dürfte unsere Freunde eher weniger betreffen, denn Schulden werden die dort drunten eher nicht machen. Und flüchten müssen die von dort auch nicht, da man von denen kaum jemanden dort drunten antreffen wird. Höchstens deren Briefkästen.


----------



## bernhard (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Also bitte, Vogelfrei fährt Ferrari.


----------



## Campino1 (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo!!
schön zu wissen das es nicht nur mir so geht!!
bekomme ebenfalls post, e-Mail von netarena und collector!!
wusste die ganze zeit nicht, was ich machen sollte und habe auch die erste rechnung überwiesen!! wie blöd!! jetzt ärgere ich mich grün..
also ich werde jetzt auch gar nichts mehr machen und einfach warten bis es irgendwann aufhört!!
DANKE


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Campino1 schrieb:


> und habe auch die erste rechnung überwiesen!!


Falls was kommen sollte: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Campino1 (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

oh je... meinst du ich muss jetzt trotzdem bezahlen?
mach mir keine angst!! ich warte jetzt trotzdem erstmal ab...


----------



## listi68 (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Campino1 schrieb:


> oh je... meinst du ich muss jetzt trotzdem bezahlen?
> mach mir keine angst!! ich warte jetzt trotzdem erstmal ab...



hi google mal über die firma wie fiel user es gibt die rechnungen und manungen 
bekommen wen die jeden for gericht zihen wollen haben sie fiel zu tun

wen von 1000 user nur 100 eingeschüchtert sind und betzalen haben sie schohn verdint

ab warten fals ein gerichtlicher man bescheit kommen sollte sofort wieder spruch ein legen aber das klaube ich nicht weil das sie erst mal gelt kostet


----------



## hansel76 (4 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo guten abend, möchte euch sagen das ich im augenblick ruhe habe. sowohl von netarena.tv. wie auch von 99download.de telefonterror geht bei mir nicht so einfach, habe meine telefonnr. schon vor jahren sperren lassen.
wenn sich was neues ergibt melde ich mich. wünsche euch weiter die ruhe zu behalten und nicht zu zahlen. 
                                                            schüss euch allen


----------



## dvill (7 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ermittlung gegen Internetfirma | Mindener Tageblatt - Regionales


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft erhob Anklage wegen Betrugs. Beim Landgericht wurde das Verfahren aber gegen Zahlung einer Geldauflage eingestellt.





> "gibt es zahlreiche Menschen, die mit den Filmangeboten sehr zufrieden und jahrelang Kunden des Unternehmens sind. Die hätten wir als Zeugen gehört."


Geld ist genug da ...


----------



## pater noster (13 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

_Wollte Euch nur mal in Kenntnis setzten, dass ich ca. 8 Wochen nichts mehr aus Herford gehört habe. Da kann ja nur noch der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommen oder?:-p:-p:-p_


----------



## bernhard (13 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Der päbstliche Bannstrahl ist wahrscheinlicher ...


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



bernhard schrieb:


> Der päbstliche Bannstrahl ist wahrscheinlicher ...


nicht mal der, denn mEn


pater noster schrieb:


> Da kann ja nur noch der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommen oder?


....haben die Münchener Halunken aus der Leo mit dieser Sache aufgegeben!

_(Sollte sich jmd. wegen dieser Worte beleidigt fühlen, so können die Forenbetreiber gerne meine Büro-Daten zur gezielten Auseinandersetzung an die Mistplagen herausgeben.)_


----------



## pater noster (17 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Reducal schrieb:


> nicht mal der, denn mEn
> ....haben die Münchener Halunken aus der Leo mit dieser Sache aufgegeben!
> 
> _(Sollte sich jmd. wegen dieser Worte beleidigt fühlen, so können die Forenbetreiber gerne meine Büro-Daten zur gezielten Auseinandersetzung an die Mistplagen herausgeben.)_


Ich Glaube die geben sich geschlagen.:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## wlaemmle (21 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Reducal schrieb:


> nicht mal der, denn mEn
> ....haben die Münchener Halunken aus der Leo mit dieser Sache aufgegeben!
> 
> _(Sollte sich jmd. wegen dieser Worte beleidigt fühlen, so können die Forenbetreiber gerne meine Büro-Daten zur gezielten Auseinandersetzung an die Mistplagen herausgeben.)_


 
Was bedeutet mEn?

Gruß wlaemmle


----------



## lordmacmar (21 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Soweit ich weiß, bedeutet "mEn" meines Erachten/Ermessens nach.


----------



## althaus (21 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die letzte? Nachricht von NETARENA datiert vom 18.2.2009, 
die _bisher_ _einzige_ Aufforderung von Collector vom 26.04.2009.
Das sind nun immerhin schon 25 bzw. 17 Wochen.
Ob da noch etwas zu erwarten ist???
Haben die Profis in diesem Forum eine Erklärung für das lange Schweigen?
Gibt es diese "Firmen" überhaupt noch oder sind sie in einem anderen Geschäftsmodell tätig geworden? 
Schon mal Dank im Voraus für die Antworten.


----------



## schnix1182 (21 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi, ich bin seit zwei Monaten um Ausland, hatte am 27.06 die letzte Mahnung vor Klage bekommen, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob da wieder was gekommen ist. Hat eigentlich hier schon mal jemand noch was bekommen nach der "Letzen Mahnung vor Klage"?


----------



## pater noster (21 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Danach kommt nichts mehr. Die "haben fertig":-p:-p:-p:-p:-p


----------



## althaus (22 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Pater Noster schreibt:
"_Danach kommt nichts mehr. Die "haben fertig_"

Woher diese Kenntnis oder ist es nur eine Vermutung?


----------



## pater noster (22 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Pater Noster schreibt:
> "_Danach kommt nichts mehr. Die "haben fertig_"
> 
> Woher diese Kenntnis oder ist es nur eine Vermutung?


Ich vermute das, ich habe jetzt 9 Wochen nichts mehr gehört.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (22 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Was soll denn da noch kommen? Auf eine Klage wirste ewig warten können


----------



## crux (26 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Gestern in Akte 09: 

Ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von Collector hat ausgepackt.

Angeblich sind sämtliche Mitarbeiter entlassen.

Vielleicht ist jetzt Ruh´!

Grüße von crux.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich erwarte nicht, dass der ostwestfälische Geldeintreiber künftig seinen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Austragen des Vlothoer Nachtwächters verdienen oder mit der Drehorgel in der Herforder Fußgängerzone für die Heilsarmee auftreten wird.
Über kurz oder lang werden wir das eine oder andere einschlägige hören.


----------



## klamei (29 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Mit Datum 26.08.09 erhielt ich eine dritte Mahnung von COLL€CTOR folgenden Inhalts:
". . . Wir geben Ihnen *letztmalig* die Möglichleit, Ihre Schulden  außergerichtlich zu begleichen und fordern Sie auf, den Gesamtbetrag von 145,15 EUR bis spätestens zm *07.09.09* anzuweisen. . . . Bei fruchtlosem Ablauf dieser Nachfrist werden die Rechtsanwälte der Gläubigerin die Ansprüche gerichtlich geltend machen und anschließend im Wege der Zwangsvollstreckung beitreiben.
Die dadurch entstehenden Unannehmlichkeiten und *erheblichen Mehrkosten* haben Sie selbst zu verantworten. . . .
Auf diese erneute Nötigung werde ich natürlich nicht im gewünschten Sinne reagieren. Bemerkenswert ist, daß COLL€KTOR schon wieder einen neue Bankverbindung hat.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



klamei schrieb:


> ". . . Wir geben Ihnen *letztmalig* die Möglichleit, Ihre Schulden  außergerichtlich zu begleichen


Nun ja, vielleicht hat der Collector-Spuk ja bald ein Ende und im ostwestfälischen Pferdestall und seinen vielen Dependancen wird wirklich mal ordentlich ausgemistet!


----------



## Captain Picard (29 August 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Dependancen


da fehlt ein p


----------



## althaus (16 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

_Nun ja, vielleicht hat __der Collector-Spuk ja bald ein Ende__ und im ostwestfälischen Pferdestall und seinen vielen Dependancen wird wirklich mal ordentlich ausgemistet! _

*Hat es denn seit Juli 2009 überhaupt noch Rechnungen, Mahnungen, **Anwaltsschreiben etc. gegeben?*


----------



## pater noster (16 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Seit 10 Wochen nichts mehr gehört !:-p:-p:-p


----------



## wlaemmle (16 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung am 25.06.09 von Collector (für Net Arena). Zahlungsziel 07.07.09. Seither nichts mehr gehört.

Gruss wlaemmle


----------



## hansel76 (17 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

trifft sich gut, auch habe nichts mehr von collector gehört. grad gestern habe ich in akte09 einen bericht verfolgt indem ein insider ausgepakt hat und einen der hintermänner preisgegeben hat. es wird immer enger für diese abzoker.
ausserdem wollte ich gern noch loswerden, vorgestern habe ich eine mail von einen rechtsanwalt im auftrag von 99download.de erhalten. habe sie sofort geblockt und gelöscht. müsste ein zeichen sein das sie meine adresse nicht haben, sonst hätte ich schon längst ein schreiben erhalten. ein beweiss ist es auch das ich keine daten angeeben habe weil ich die seite sofort wieder verlassen habe. ich denke ich verhalte mich weiter ruhig und warte ab was kommt, wünsche euch eine erfolreichen tag schüss melde mich wieder.


----------



## crux (17 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Letztes Schreiben von Collector war vom 22.06.09 mit "Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage".

Sollte meine Schulden bis 06.07.09 zu bezahlen.

Seither habe ich nichts mehr gehört.
Hoffentlich kommt nicht wieder ein anders Inkassobüro, denn laut
Akte/09 hat sich Collector aufgelöst.

ciao crux


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



crux schrieb:


> lautAkte/09 hat sich Collector aufgelöst.


Das trifft nicht zu. Collector existiert nach wie vor. Aber was solls? Ist doch völlig uninteressant, welcher Inkassobutze wieder mal sein (Eintreib-) Glück versucht!


----------



## althaus (17 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Zitat von *crux* 

:
lautAkte/09 hat sich Collector aufgelöst
So habe ich den Beitrag auch verstanden


----------



## hansel76 (18 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

denke ich auch, egal ob collector oder eine andere gängsterbande wichtig ist das netarena aufgibt. mal sehen wovon ich demnächst post erhalte.


----------



## veetina (21 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Als ich aus dem Urlaub kam, lag eine Einschreibebenachrichtigung im Briefkasten. Den Abholtermin hatte ich natürlich schon verpaßt. Dann kam noch mal eine Benachrichtigung. Die konnte ich aber auch nicht abholen. Da ich aber nichts per Einschreiben erwarte, dachte ich erst mal an ein Einschreiben von Net-Arena.
Das letze Einschreiben ist nun aber auch schon 3 Wochen her und seit dem kam nichts mehr.
Hat jemand schon mal per Einschreiben Post von denen bekommen?


----------



## althaus (22 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Veetina, 
per Einschreiben habe ich bisher weder von NETARENA noch von
Collektor Post bekommen.
NETARENA hat bisher vier Briefe geschrieben, der bislang letzte Brief
datiert vom 18.02.09, vom besagten Inkassounternehmen kamen zwei
Briefe (3.4. und 22.4.09)
Die jeweils genannten Kontonummern habe ich dem Qualitäts- und Beschwerdemanagement der Dresdner Bank in D-60301 Frankfurt geschickt und die Nachricht erhalten, dass sie entsprechende Maßnahmen eingeleitet hätten.
Wenn jeder Betroffene sich mit der gleichen Konsequenz an die jeweils
genannte Bank wenden würde, könnte man den Spuk sicherlich bald beenden.


----------



## wlaemmle (22 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



veetina schrieb:


> Als ich aus dem Urlaub kam, lag eine Einschreibebenachrichtigung im Briefkasten. Den Abholtermin hatte ich natürlich schon verpaßt. Dann kam noch mal eine Benachrichtigung. Die konnte ich aber auch nicht abholen. Da ich aber nichts per Einschreiben erwarte, dachte ich erst mal an ein Einschreiben von Net-Arena.
> Das letze Einschreiben ist nun aber auch schon 3 Wochen her und seit dem kam nichts mehr.
> Hat jemand schon mal per Einschreiben Post von denen bekommen?


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Einschreibbrief aus der Ecke kommt. Auch ich habe bisher noch keine Einschreibpost erhalten.

MfG wlaemmle


----------



## althaus (29 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

*Existiert NETARENA noch?*
Offensichtlich hat die "Firma" den Betrieb eingestellt.
Nach dem bisher nur der Hinweis erschien: 
"_Eine Anmeldung ist leider nicht mehr möglich. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis"_, erscheint die Seite seit heute gar nicht mehr.
Dafür ist dort ist nun folgender Text zu lesen: 
_Incorrect key file for table './netarena/clicks.MYI'; try to repair it - INSERT INTO clicks (trackingID, timestamp, ip) VALUES ('9090', '20090929154246', '84.184.101.47');_


----------



## webwatcher (29 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Die Hauptseite geht z.Z. ? nicht,   tot ist sie wohl nicht, denn 
kurioserweise lassen sich die Links z.B  zum Impressum und AGB  und andere über
 den Googlecache per direkter Adressierung aufrufen.
[noparse]http://www.netarena.tv/impressum.php[/noparse]
[noparse]http://www.netarena.tv/agb.php[/noparse]


----------



## althaus (30 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

*webwatcher schrieb:*
_Die Hauptseite geht z.Z. ? nicht, tot ist sie wohl nicht, denn 
kurioserweise lassen sich die Links z.B zum Impressum und AGB und andere über
den Googlecache per direkter Adressierung aufrufen._
[noparse]NetArena
NetArena[/noparse] 

*Seit heute sind auch diese Seiten nicht mehr verfügbar.*
*Ist wohl nun doch tot, was sich ja auch damit deckt, dass im Forum*
*nicht mehr über Rechnungen,Mahnungen etc. berichtet wird.*


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> *Seit heute sind auch diese Seiten nicht mehr verfügbar.*
> *Ist wohl nun doch tot, was sich ja auch damit deckt, dass im Forum*
> *nicht mehr über Rechnungen,Mahnungen etc. berichtet wird.*


Die gehen bei mir nach wie vor, daher im vorhergehenden Posting deaktiviert

Die Hauptseite ist aber tot. Die Seiteneinstiege dürfte kaum jemand finden und  sind  auch 
mehr oder weniger nur von "akademischen" Interesse


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Hauptseite ist aber tot. Die Seiteneinstiege dürfte kaum jemand finden ...


Toll, für denjenigen, der an seinen bezahlten Laufzeitvertrag glaubt.


----------



## Ditta (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:scherzkeks:ich habe mich erst heute registriert,da ich leider auch voll reingeflogen bin und heut schon die "DRITTE RECHNUNG"erhalten habe!!!!
Ich weiss nicht mehr,was und wie ich mich verhalten soll!!!
Als ich rauswollte,haben die von Netarena gedroht mit Betreibung und und und:wall:
Ich muss noch erwähnen,dass ich in der Zeit sehr schwer erkrankt war und nicht rechtzeitig widerrufen konnte...war denen völlig egal
wie soll ich mich denn jetzt bloss verhalten???
Alles in den Müll werfen???mache mir richtig stress mit dem Schi....


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@ Ditta, lies doch mal hier ein bisschen rum! Du wirst unschwer erkennen, dass diejenigen, die nichts gemacht und erst recht nicht gezahlt hatten, an der Lösung des Problems am Dransten sind. Außerem, in den letzten Postings wird besprochen, dass das Angebot noch nicht einmal mehr verfügbar ist - wozu hättest du nun überhaupt zahlen sollen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Ditta schrieb:


> wie soll ich mich denn jetzt bloss verhalten???
> Alles in den Müll werfen???


Das ist nicht die schlechteste Idee! 
Auf jeden Fall: Alles etwas cooler angehen! Es ist halt wie im richtigen Leben: Selbst wenn der Straßenköter dich wild ankläfft, bist du nicht verpflichtet, ihn mit Wurstsemmeln zu versorgen!

Und die mutmaßlichen Betreiber dieser "Anwendung" und deren Hintermänner haben jetzt wohl andere Sorgen.


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Unser Aktivist Katzenjens beschreibt das Ganze dann so > HIER <.


----------



## Ditta (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Danke Redukal oder wie du dich nennst?ich lese mich immer wieder durch die ganzen Sachen von wegen"Netarena-Abzocka"..auch hab ich heut das wegen d.Plattform gelesen und mich einwenig beruhigt gefüllt,dass ich tatsächlich nicht mehr bezahlen werde....weisst du,ich hätte das Geld wirklich nötiger gebrauchen können...wünsch schönen Obig

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:03:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:00:31 ----------

Auch dir sag ich "danke" Nicko....ich hoffe es wird alles gut und....
ich hab Angst vor"strassenkötern"...bekommen trotzdem die"Wurstsemmel"net...dir auch nen schönen Obig


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@ Ditta

Gerade mit diesem "Anbieter" und seinen mannigfaltigen "Seiten" im Netz hatte einer meiner Bekannten vor nunmehr gut vier Jahren zu tun.

Er ignorierte alle (ca.acht oder neun) Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Drohschreiben des Inkassobutzen etc. komplett und hatte dann nach ca. vier Monaten Ruhe.

Und diese Ruhe hielt bis heute auch an! Also, wie du siehst - cool bleiben, und du kannst dein Geld behalten.....


----------



## Ditta (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Danke ich werd versuchen"cool" zu bleiben...:cry:und mein Geld für "Schönere Dinge" zu sparen:smile:


----------



## Mattes12 (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Habe heute mal wieder Nachricht von Collector bekommen.scheinen ja doch noch zu existieren


----------



## hansel76 (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo, von collector habe ich schon drei monate nichts mehr gehört dafür aber von 99download.de. der geht schon ran mit der drohung eines mahnverfahrens. lass ihn mal machen. habe mich inzwischen schlauer gemacht und warte einfach auf die dinge die da kommen. schönen ruhigen tag bis zum nächstenmal.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



hansel76 schrieb:


> dafür aber von 99download.de. der geht schon ran mit der drohung eines mahnverfahrens


und so geht es weiter  Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## althaus (23 November 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hansel schreibt:
"..._hallo, von collector habe ich schon drei monate nichts mehr gehört dafür aber von 99download.de_..."  
Auch ich höre seit April nichts mehr von dieser Firma.
Dafür hat sich nun mit contend service Ltd. ein neues Unternehmen gemeldet(Softwaresammler.de)
Gibt es da einen Zusammenhang?
Gibt es Verbindungen zwischen softwareload de. und softwaresammler.de?
Ich habe mich nämlich bei softwareload.de angemeldet und von softwaresammler.de eine Rechnung bekommen


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Gibt es Verbindungen zwischen softwareload de. und softwaresammler.de?


Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Die T-Com könnte sich das nicht leisten
http://www.softwareload.de/c/92/35/43/9235436.html


> Impressum
> 
> Das Portal Softwareload.de ist ein Produkt der Deutschen Telekom AG.
> 
> ...



Unter den Nutzlosmafiakartellen gibt es allerdings jede Menge Querverbindungen


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



althaus schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nämlich bei softwareload.de angemeldet und von softwaresammler.de eine Rechnung bekommen


Das habe ich schon einmal gehört. Kann es sein, dass der Softwaresammler beim T-Online-Portal Werbung macht? Das würde erklären, das nicht bei softwareload.de gesaugt wurde sondern über die anderen.


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Reducal schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Softwaresammler beim T-Online-Portal Werbung macht?


Möglich ist alles.  Warum sollten sie darin pingeliger  sein als Google oder M$ ?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-suchmaschine-bing-unterstuetzt-abzocker.html


----------



## althaus (23 November 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Reducal schreibt;
"_Das habe ich schon einmal gehört. Kann es sein, dass der Softwaresammler beim T-Online-Portal Werbung macht? Das würde erklären, das nicht bei softwareload.de gesaugt wurde sondern über die anderen "_
*Wäre schon nicht schlecht, wenn es weitere Hinweise dafür gäbe.*
*Vieleicht können noch weitere Nutzer etwas dazu sagen*


----------



## erawei (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo Mitstreiter,
meine Geschichte mit netarena beginnt im Juli 2008. Auch bei mir wurde die gesamte Palette - 3 Mahnungen, etliche Zahlungsaufforderungen von Collector - abgespult, zuletzt am 16.01.2009, danach nichts mehr. Die Schreiben haben mich nicht sonderlich erregt. Ich hätte nur auf einen evtl. Mahnbescheid reagiert, der allerdings nicht ankam.
Ich habe das Forum öfters verfolgt und möchte den Hauptprotagonisten wie Captain Picard, Webwatcher, Antiscanner, Reducal und andere mein Kompliment über ihre "Unaufgeregtheit" und Gelassenheit aussprechen. Es ist nicht einfach, auf das gleiche Thema, welches ein paar Seiten davor mehrmals behandelt wurde, immer und immer wieder das selbe zu antworten. Macht weiter so, ich finde euch klasse.
Tschüß erawei.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Danke für die Blumen 

Es tut gut und  motiviert  auch mal etwas positives als Rückmeldung  zu lesen


----------



## hansel76 (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo bin mal wieder bei euch und kann denn beitrag von erawei nur bestätigen, habe schon seit 5 monaten nichts mehr von netarena gehöhrt,
die letzte androhung vom hamburger rechtsanwalt ist jetzt auch schon 2 monate her da ging es um 99download.de. es scheint wohl das sie aufgegeben haben. dank diesen forum konnte ich ruhig die nächste mahnung abwarten
ich habe nichts bezahlt und hab gelehrnt ruhe zu behalten. dafür möchte auch ich einen dank aussprechen. schüss und bleibt cool


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ist halt tatsächlich so wie immer bei den Nutzlosen:

Wer nicht zahlt, kann seine Kohle behalten!


----------



## ruma62 (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Seit Mai habe ich nichts mehr von netarena gehört. Zuletzt von einer Inkassofirma. Danach hätte laut Ankündigung ein Anwalt schreiben müssen. Es kam aber nichts mehr.
Ich denke mir, welcher Anwalt gibt sich dafür her?
Jetzt dürfte das Thema eigentlich gegessen sein.

Die Sache ist so abgelaufen, wie es die alten Hasen hier im Forum beschrieben haben. Es hat mir die ganze Sache sehr erleichtert!
Dafür vielen Dank!
Gruß
ruma62


----------



## hansel76 (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hallo guten abend, auch ich kann nur bestätigen das ich mit eurer hielfe bis jetzt keinen finanziellen schaden hatte. ich habe bis heut keinen cent bezahlt und höre schon fast ein jahr nichts mehr von netaren tv. ich freu mich immer 
wens den abzockern durch akte an den kragen geht. gut das ich dieses forum
im letzten augen blick noch gefunden habe. ja dann mal bis später.


----------



## ruma62 (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



hansel76 schrieb:


> hallo guten abend, auch ich kann nur bestätigen das ich mit eurer hielfe bis jetzt keinen finanziellen schaden hatte. ich habe bis heut keinen cent bezahlt und höre schon fast ein jahr nichts mehr von netaren tv. ich freu mich immer
> wens den abzockern durch akte an den kragen geht. gut das ich dieses forum
> im letzten augen blick noch gefunden habe. ja dann mal bis später.


 
Diese Sache ist wohl erledigt. Mein letztes Schreiben von netarena stammt von Mai 2009. Seitdem hat sich auch das EU-Parlament mit Abzocke im Internet beschäftigt.

Fußball kann man genug im öffentlichen Fernsehen schauen!

Gruß
ruma62


----------



## komischerkleinermann (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nachdem ich interessanterweise seit gut eineinhalb Jahren nichts mehr von Netarena gehört habe (dank der Hilfe dieses Forums habe ich nichts bezahlt und deren Briefe immer ignoriert) bekomme ich plötzlich eine "Folgerechnung" über 78,80 Euro.
Das Timing ist verblüffend. Damals habe ich mich vor 2 Jahren zur Fußball Europameisterschaft angemeldet, und kaum fängt die WM an, werden die wieder aktiv.
Nichtsdestoweniger werde ich deren Post weiterhin ignorieren.


----------



## ruma62 (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das würde ich auch an deiner Stelle. Mein unverbindlicher Rat:
Sicherheitshalber musst du kündigen, wie das damals vor einem Jahr empfohlen wurde!
In der Kündigung sollte stehen, dass diese Kündigung keine Anerkennung  eines gültigen Vertragsabschlusses sei, sondern nur vorsichtshalber.


Alle, die das gleich vor einem Jahr gemacht haben, haben nun Ruhe vor netarena.
Aber keine Panik: Netarena hat keine Chance, das Geld einzutreiben.


----------



## jeochien (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@komischerkleinermann,

das geht mir genauso. Heute kam auch eine Folgerechnung von 78,** Euro, da weiß man doch gleich, dass da was net stimmt. Naja, hab jetzt zumindest jetzt auch nicht vor, diesen Betrag zu bezahlen, wenn ich eh schon seit langer Zeit rechtsmäßig gekündigt habe, obwohl das ja nicht nötig ist, da ja kein Vertrag zu stande gekommen ist.!! Also nichts zahlen!!


----------



## girly13098 (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

:roll:
Hallo alle miteinander,
nun nachdem im März vorigen Jahren das letzte Inkassoschreiben kam, hatte ich heute eine Mail im Postfach mit einer Folgerechnung und dem Dank für eine Anmeldung ....????
Rückmail das sie es umsonst versuchen und ich weiterhin keine Belästigung mehr wünsche!
Schaun wir mal ganz entspannt wie ausdauernd sie diesmal sind und hoffen das die nächsten Spiele unserer deutschen Profifußballer besser ausgehen, als heute!:-p
girly


----------



## technofreak (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das aktuelle Bettelkonto:


> Sparkasse Weserbergland
> Konto: 3100 18 86 (IBAN: DE78 2545 0110 0031 0018 86)
> BLZ: 254 501 10 (SWIFT/BIC: NOLADE21SWB)
> 
> ...



Für Betroffene die Möglichkeit in den Topf zu spucken:
>> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen

Im  Gegensatz zur Osnabrücker  Sparkasse 
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/06/18/kein-konto-fur-abofallen-anwalt/
sieht  dieser Laden anscheinend keine moralische Verpflichtung


----------



## jeochien (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



technofreak schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Bettelkonto:
> 
> 
> Für Betroffene die Möglichkeit in den Topf zu spucken:
> ...



Vor allem mir ist es aufgefallen, dass sie ständig ihre Konten wechseln...naja, was solls


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Banken mögen bandenorganisierte Geldschneider nicht: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html#post315670


----------



## technofreak (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Leider gibt es Sparkassen, die nach dem Motto vorgehen: "Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert..."

So schnell werden die Erpressergeldsammelkonten leider  nicht ausgehen.


----------



## Lunata (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ruma62 schrieb:


> Alle, die das gleich vor einem Jahr gemacht haben, haben nun Ruhe vor netarena.


 
Hi, kann ich so leider nicht stehen lassen....

Ich habe am 06.02.2009 gekündigt und am 11.02.2009 eine Bestätigungsmail mit folgendem Text erhalten: 

_Sehr geehrter NetArena Kunde,_

_Wir bestätigen Ihnen Ihre Kündigung zum *07.01.2010*._

_Ihr NetArena.Tv Team_

Ohne Angabe meines Namens, meiner Kundennummer oder meiner Vertragsnummer o.ä..

Heute, 19.06.2010, habe ich dann die Folgerechnung von netarena.tv bekommen, obwohl ich seit Oktober 2008 nie wieder auf der Seite von Netarena.tv war:

_FOLGERECHNUNG_
_Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,_
_vielen Dank, dass Sie bei unserem Projekt netarena.tv angemeldet haben._
_Vertragsgemäß erlauben wir uns, unsere Dienstleistung wie folgt zu berechnen:_
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
_Zugang netarena.tv Vertragsverlängerung 79,80 EUR_
_GESAMTBETRAG : 79,80 EUR_
_(inkl. der gesetzlichen MwSt. des Landes)_
_Bitte überweisen Sie den offenen Rechnungsbetrag bis spätestens 01/07/2010 auf_
_das nachfolgende Konto der Collector GmbH & Co. KG :_
_Kontoinhaber: Collector GmbH & Co. KG_
_Konto: 3100 18 86 (IBAN : DE78 2545 0110 0031 0018 86)_
_BLZ: 254 501 10 (SWIFT/BIC: NOLADE21SWB)_
_Bank: Sparkasse Weserbergland_
_Rechnungsbetrag: 79,80 EUR_
_Verwendungszweck: xxx_

Es geht also weiter mit diesem Verein...


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Was geht weiter? Hast Du keine Mülltonne?


----------



## jeochien (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



bernhard schrieb:


> Was geht weiter? Hast Du keine Mülltonne?



Und wenn das eine Mail ist, funktioniert deine Entf. Taste nicht?  Ich hab das jedenfalls gemacht...


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails von unbekannten Absendern sind brandgefährlich und immer Müll.

Die löscht man ungeöffnet. Alles andere ist unverantwortlich.


----------



## goalgetter (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hi.

ich habe heute ebenfalls eine folgerechnung dieser ominösen
herforder-fungesellschaft erhalten ... :scherzkeks:

mal sehen, wieviel ausdauer deren inkassofirma mit "infopost-frankierung"
(= werbung) diesmal hat ....

auf der homepage von netarena ist übrigens nachfolgendes zu lesen:

"Eine Anmeldung bei diesem Projekt ist nicht mehr möglich.
Wir bitten  um Ihr Verständnis!"

:kick:


----------



## Lunata (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



bernhard schrieb:


> Was geht weiter? Hast Du keine Mülltonne?


 

Habe auf ein Zitat von ruma62 geantwortet, der behauptet hat: 



> Alle, die das gleich vor einem Jahr gemacht haben (Kündigung!), haben nun Ruhe vor netarena.


 
Das ist nicht wahr. Der Scheißverein machen trotz Kündigung einfach weiter.

Eine Kündigung interessiert die überhaupt nicht!


----------



## ruma62 (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Lunata schrieb:


> Habe auf ein Zitat von ruma62 geantwortet, der behauptet hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Soviel Unverschämtheit von netarena kann ich gar nicht glauben.
Abgesehen davon, dass die Sache mit der Verjährungsfrist geklärt werden müsste, kann man nur sagen: Nach der letzten Gesetzeslage haben die doch gar keine Chance, ihre Forderungen durchzubringen.

Ob bei denen einer sitzt, der nur aus Rache weiter Nachrichten verschickt?
Das ist auch eine Art stalking, gegen die man mal rechtlich vorgehen müsste.
Oder zahlt ein kleiner Teil der Leute das verlangte Geld, was die ermutigt, weiter frech Forderungen zu schicken. 

Nun warte ich darauf, dass ich bald auch wieder so was bekomme.

Hier darf man nicht die Nerven verlieren.


----------



## willi-wolli (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Ob bei denen einer sitzt, der nur aus Rache weiter Nachrichten verschickt


Da sitzt keiner. Das machen alles Mailroboter. Kann man die eigentlich wegen Spaming verklagen


----------



## goalgetter (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

ich habe mal spasseshalber bei der sparkasse weserbergland
via mail angefragt, ob sie über die zweifelhafte "werbung" in den 
mails ihres dubiosen kunden erfreut sind ... :scherzkeks:


----------



## goalgetter (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

im juli werden voraussichtlich ja auch wieder haufenweise drohbriefe
via infoposttarif von der herforder gang verschickt ...

ob es der post wohl genehm ist ? :scherzkeks: 

ich habe momentan etwas langeweile, da könnte ich ja 
mal nachfragen ... :scherzkeks:


----------



## komischerkleinermann (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



goalgetter schrieb:


> ich habe momentan etwas langeweile, da könnte ich ja
> mal nachfragen ... :scherzkeks:



Mach ruhig, warum nicht.

Bin auf die reaktion von Post und SPK gespannt.


----------



## frka (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Zitat von Lunata : 
Heute, 19.06.2010, habe ich dann die Folgerechnung von netarena.tv  bekommen, obwohl ich seit Oktober 2008 nie wieder auf der Seite von  Netarena.tv war:

Mir erging es jetzt am Freitag ähnlich. Ich bin in Widerspruch gegangen und dabei eine eine Erklährung abgegeben das ich die letzten zwei Jahre nicht auf dieser Betrugsseite gewesen bin.

Jetzt geht das Ignorieren von den Drohungen wieder los, bis diese Verbrecher aufgeben und in zwei Jahren wieder meine Bestätigung für Netarena.TV zusenden.

Warum kann man gegen solche Kriminellen nicht vorgehen?? Wenn es dafür Gestze geben würde welches das kriminelle Verhalten mit einer Mindesstrafe von 10 Jahren belegt würden mindestens 80% die Finger davon lassen!!!

So werden wir wohl damit Leben müssen, da ginbt es ja aber noch den Junk!!!

LG und haltet durch :-D


----------



## ruma62 (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



frka schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das Ignorieren von den Drohungen wieder los, bis diese Verbrecher aufgeben und in zwei Jahren wieder meine Bestätigung für Netarena.TV zusenden.


 
Heute bekam ich tatsächlich auch wieder eine Mail von diesen Schurken.
Aber jetzt braucht man sich nun wirklich nicht mehr darum zu kümmern!
Die Sache ist ja seit einem Jahr tot! Besonders wenn man damals gekündigt hat und vielleicht sogar eine Bestätigung der Kündigung erhalten hat!
Diese Mails fallen unter die Abteilung SPAM.

Gruß
ruma62


----------



## jeochien (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@frka Eigentlich hättest du denen gar nichts zurckschreiben müssen. Das bringt eh nichts und wird auch nichts bringen. Und wir können wirklich nur was dagegen tun, wenn wir absolut nichts zahlen. Irgendwann geht ihnen beim Frankieren das Geld aus und machen sich selbst bankrott. Allerdings gibt es leider noch zahlreiche Opfer, die trotzdem zahlen...


----------



## dvill (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Zurückzuschreiben ist viel zu gefährlich.

Man liefert persönliche Daten in nicht vertrauenswürdige Hände und signalisiert, Angst zu haben.

Die Zahlungserpressung erfolgt umso eindringlicher. Je mehr man schreibt, umso mehr wird man traktiert.

Der Mülleimer löst jedes Problem bestens.


----------



## goalgetter (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

irgendwie schon merkwürdig ...

da versuchen dubiose bauernfänger (noch) ahnungslose user zu
bescheissen, nötigen und bedrohen diese zudem noch, 
begehen betrügereien im postversendungswesen (infobrieftarif),
begehen erweiterten "rufmord" (naja ... :-? ) gegenüber den banken ...

und ich bekomme ein ticket, weil ich im auto nicht angeschnallt war ....

:scherzkeks:


----------



## beethoven (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

_Habe heute auch mal wieder nach 9 Monaten von den Schwachmaten eine Rechnung per E- Mail bekommen. Die sind richtig lustig von dem Verein.:wall::wall::wall:_


----------



## jeochien (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Such die Entf Taste und die Sache ist geritzt


----------



## ajwe60 (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hi Leute,
ich habe vorgestern auch wieder eine Rechnung, diesmal per Mail bekommen!
Also, wie gehabt, auf keinen Fall zahlen und diese Abzieher auflaufen lassen!


----------



## Plotzhotzen (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



ajwe60 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich habe vorgestern auch wieder eine Rechnung, diesmal per Mail bekommen!
> Also, wie gehabt, auf keinen Fall zahlen und diese Abzieher auflaufen lassen!


Hallo, habe heute nach einem Jahr mal wieder ne Rechung bekommen. Werde nichts unternehmen. Die spinnen doch.


----------



## cohen (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

kein Angst Kollege....Ich habe auch a freitag 2 emails bekommen von neta arena aber habe kein angst...Es ist nur ein myst...Ich schreibe nicht zurück und zahle ich auch nicht....Die haben mich schon bis april 2009 teroriziert mit viele mahnungen - netarena und collector aber ich mache mir keine sorge dafür....:-p
Also...nur cool bleiben und nicht antworten oder zahlen...
Grüss an alle.....


----------



## torrero (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

_ich weiss gar nicht was ich darauf noch sagen soll. nach 8 monaten bekomme ich eine rechnung per e-mail. die haben sich doch schon letztes jahr die finger wund geschrieben. ausser mitleid mit schwachköpfen bekommen die nichts von mir.:-p:-p:-p:-p:-p_


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



torrero schrieb:


> _die haben sich doch schon letztes jahr die finger wund geschrieben._


Mailrobots haben keine Finger, die sie   sich wundschreiben könnten


----------



## torrero (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

ein spanier versteht kein englisch:-p:-p:-p


----------



## lordmacmar (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Nicht zu glauben... 

Auf den Tag genau nach EINEM (1) Jahr, versuchen es die Spinner bei mir auch wieder... Als "Folgerechnung" wegen angeblicher "Vertragsverlängerung"!

Das ist so dämlich/tragisch, dass das schon wieder witzig ist!!!

Liebe Leute: Lasst die Spinner/Mailrobots doch schreiben was sie wollen... Nicht reagieren, nicht zahlen, nur amüsieren!!! :-D


----------



## torrero (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

die können mich [ edit] .


----------



## cohen (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



torrero schrieb:


> die können mich [ edit] .


das war die beste antwort:-D


----------



## minja (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

so mein problem zum leidigen thema

gestern hab ich seit langem mal wieder meine zweit e-mailadresse gecheckt und dort eine rechnungs von netarena.tv gefunden die bis zum 2.7 hätte gezahlt seinen sollen, daraufhin hab ich die seite besucht und meine daten per mail angefodert, angeblich sollte ich da seit 1.3.2009 angemeldet sein hab aber nie eine rechnung etc bekommen. im eifer des gefecht hab ich eine schnelle kündigung geschrieben und mich dann hier etwas informiert und daraufhin noch eine mail geschrieben das der vertrag eben aufgrund versetckten kosten ja nichtig ist!

so meine frage hab ich mich nun richtig verhalten und wie sollte ich nun am besten weiter machen?


----------



## Reinhard (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Man sollte mit Nutzlosanbietern keine Brieffreundschaft pflegen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
Denn so geht's vermutlich weiter: Stories zum Schmunzeln

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## jeochien (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Außer, wenn einem langweilig ist...ich denke, sie einfach ruhen zu lassen ist die beste Methode


----------



## minja (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

trotz allem hab ich gewissen bedenken das doch was passiert


----------



## jeochien (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das hatte ich auch, aber es geht schnell vorbei.


----------



## wlaemmle (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



minja schrieb:


> trotz allem hab ich gewissen bedenken das doch was passiert


 
Auf keinen Fall irgend etwas bezahlen, denn dann ist das schöne Geld auf "nimmer wiedersehen" weg.


----------



## minja (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

jap da habt ihr schon recht, aber auf langer sicht, wie soll das weitergehen? ich weiß ja nichtmal ob ich mich da nun wirklich angemeldet hab, soll ja schließlich schon im märz 2009 gewesen sein und gestern bekomm ich ne mail


----------



## Xerxes12 (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> ich weiß ja nichtmal ob ich mich da nun wirklich angemeldet hab


 
Der Anbieter muss beweisen ob du dich angemeldet hast. Macht er aber nicht,weil er es nicht kann


----------



## minja (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Xerxes12 schrieb:


> Der Anbieter muss beweisen ob du dich angemeldet hast. Macht er aber nicht,weil er es nicht kann



ja und wenn doch? ich weiß ja halt nicht hab nur zu dem zeitpunk nie was von denen gehört?!


----------



## Xerxes12 (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> ja und wenn doch


 
Macht er aber nicht und wird auch bei dir nicht damit anfangen


----------



## minja (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Xerxes12 schrieb:


> Macht er aber nicht und wird auch bei dir nicht damit anfangen



okay wenn du das so sicher sagst


----------



## bernhard (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Was macht man nur, wenn einem der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt?

Am besten, immer den Schutzhelm auf dem Kopf tragen.


----------



## minja (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



bernhard schrieb:


> Was macht man nur, wenn einem der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt?
> 
> Am besten, immer den Schutzhelm auf dem Kopf tragen.



dachte hier bekommt man ernstgemeinte ratschläge und keine sprüche


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das ist ernstgemeint.  Die überflüssige Hysterie nervt


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



minja schrieb:


> dachte hier bekommt man ernstgemeinte ratschläge



Der ernstgemeinte Ratschlag war doch:

1) Echte Mahnbescheide sind bei Nutzlosabzocke so selten wie Orchideen am Südpol.

2) Selbst wenn: Widerspruch, und basta.

3) Auch Gerichtsprozesse sind so selten wie Orchideen am Südpol.

4) Selbst, wenn: Anwalt, qualifizierte Verteidigung, und der Abzocker verliert den Prozess und muss alle Kosten zahlen.

5) Also haben die Drohungen und Mahnungen allesamt den Stellenwert eines Kötergekläffs.

Wenn Lumpi kläfft, dann kriegt er deswegen kein Leberwurstbrötchen. Auch keine Rechtfertigung, warum er keins kriegt. Wenn man das versucht, kläfft er nur noch länger.


----------



## girly13098 (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Seit 2 Jahren schreiben wir hier über den gleiche Thema, jeder bestätigt, dass bisher kein Prozess oder dergleichen geführt wurde und dennoch gibt es immer wieder Leute die es nicht glauben wollen, dass *bei Zahlung* diese Forderungen *nicht *aufhören.
Klar muß man etwas cool sein, um die Post zu ignorieren und entweder zu entsorgen oder abzuheften. Aber man hat definitiv seine Ruhe, auch wenn sie es per mail auch nach 1 Jahr oder mehr wieder versuchen Geld zu bekommen.
Und leider gibt es immer wieder jemanden der zahlt, trotz so vieler Infos hier im Netz!
Schade, ich jedenfalls war beruhigt und mich läßt die letzte Mail völlig kalt.
Habe die Mail auf Spam gesetzt und fertig...und mit den 80.-€ machte ich mir einen netten Wellnesstag!!!:-p
girly


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



girly13098 schrieb:


> und dennoch gibt es immer wieder Leute die es nicht glauben wollen, dass *bei Zahlung* diese Forderungen *nicht *aufhören.


Die Nutzlosbranche lebt seit fünf Jahren im Luxus und  Fettlebe  von den 10-30% 
die aus Angst oder Unwissenheit  ohne  jede rechtliche Notwendigkeit  zahlen.

Ohne diese "Erfolgsquote" gäbe es keine Nutzlosbranche. Insofern ist jeder der 
zahlt mitveranwortlich dafür,  dass diese Form der Abzocke nicht aufhört.

Ob sich diese "Zahler " jemals Gedanken darüber  gemacht haben, was  "mündiger Bürger" bedeutet?
Mir graut bei dem Gedanken, dass es  Wahlberechtigte sind...


----------



## torrero (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

_Wahr wohl nur so ein Versuch von denen_, noch mal mit einer E- Mail angst zu verbreiten.:wall::scherzkeks::-p:comphit:


----------



## ajwe60 (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ich denke auch, dass diese (...) endlich wissen das wir nicht zahlen.:wall:


----------



## joafi (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

[noparse]Habe heute erstmalig einen Inkassoauftag von der Collectordienstleistungen GmbH & CO.KG.
in Höhe von 134,03 € erhalten.
Der Gläubiger: Global Online Holding Inc.(NetArena) Dubai.

Hatte mich vor ca. 2 Monate in "netarena" eingeloggt ohne einen sichtbaren Hinweis auf Gebühren zu finden, also Frei !
Habe diese Site auch nicht genutzt.
Ich wußte absolut nicht`s mit diesem Schreiben an zu fangen.
Recherchen im Internet ergaben: 
NetArena ist derzeit geschlossen.Warum auch immer.
Global Online Holding Inc. mit Sitz in Dubai steht unter Beschuss. Also ein ABZOCKER[/noparse]

Frage an euch alle: Was soll ich tun ? Gegen diesen INKASSOauftrag Widerspruch einlegen, oder warten wie alle hier im Forum, was diese "Herren", o."Damen" mit uns anstellen.
Auf keinen Fall sehen die von mir einen Cent !
Übrigens: Ähnlich passiert ist mir das mit Outlet.de.
Dieser Link ist ebenfalls im forum/Computerbetrug enthalten.

WER KANN MIR ANTWORTEN !!!


----------



## Goblin (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



> Was soll ich tun


 
Entspannen,ruhig bleiben und das schöne Wetter genießen


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Diese Kasperbude gibt es jetzt seit mindestens 2 Jahren (guck mal, wie lang dieser Thread hier schon ist). Und noch nie ist etwas anderes passiert, als Droh- Mahn- und Pupsbriefe.
Diese Anbieter sind gar nicht daran interessiert, den Streit vor Gericht auszutragen, weil sie dort verlieren werden. Selbst, wenn: auch dann gibt es noch 1001 Möglichkeiten, um sich zu wehren.


----------



## torrero (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Goblin schrieb:


> Entspannen,ruhig bleiben und das schöne Wetter genießen


Einfach nur lesen was wir so gemacht haben; nämlich gar nichts. Die können den Scheiss im Orient abreißen aber nicht hier in Deutschland.:quaengel::quaengel::bash::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



torrero schrieb:


> Die können den Scheiss im Orient abreißen aber nicht hier in Deutschland.


Das sind keine Orientalen, das sind Münchner Ostwestfalen! 
Und ein Pferdestall spielt auch noch mit eine Rolle!

Und die können "den Scheiß" hier in Deutschland (und nur hier in Deutschland) abziehen, da sich Deutschland in den letzten Jahren immer mehr zum Eldorado der Abzockerbanden und deren unseriösen Inkassobutzen entwickelte. Und die Justiz sieht "keinen Handlungsbedarf" (O-Ton Justizministerium).


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Und die Justiz sieht "keinen Handlungsbedarf" (O-Ton Justizministerium).


Ganz so ist das nicht, denn immerhin gibt es einen Referentenentwurf, den die Frau Bundesministerin schon immer mal vorab lobt, um die Meute mündiger Bürger zu beruhigen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...llen-im-internet-gesetzentwurf-vorgelegt.html


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ganz so ist das nicht, denn immerhin gibt es einen Referentenentwurf, den die Frau Bundesministerin schon immer mal vorab lobt, um die Meute mündiger Bürger zu beruhigen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...llen-im-internet-gesetzentwurf-vorgelegt.html


Dieser  Schmarren ist schlicht indiskutabel


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2010)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Dieser  Schmarren ist schlicht indiskutabel


yep


----------

